# October 2015 and Beyond...8 BFPs!!!



## magicalmom2be

Come share your journey! You are welcome to join at any time. :hugs:

Current Members:
lulabelle85
babydustcass :bfp: (November)
wanna-b-mummy :bfp:
gigglebox
wishuwerehere :bfp:
kern :angel: (November)
tanikins :bfp: (November)
lilmisscaviar
justme43
maybe_baby_ 
blessme 
sapphire86
christy21 :bfp:
velathria
chiibaby
wannabump82
lawes1987 
bostonlover89
jjbuttons
babyt2
mama_k
blessme
goldenratio
chiibaby
poppet2016 :bfp: (October)
ziuta
sugarbeth
sd11
irinairina :bfp: (October)
bweaver0906
55comet55
diddyc
butterfly
hopingitbfp
chloe26
hopingsomeday
blondie93
magicalmom2be

Baby Dust to All of Us!
:dust:


----------



## darkriver

magicalmom2be said:


> Will October 2015 be your first cycle TTC? :happydance:
> Come share your journey! You are welcome to join at any time. :hugs:
> 
> Current Members:
> darkriver
> lulabelle85
> babydustcass
> wanna-b-mummy
> BooRoo
> gigglebox
> wishuwerehere
> kern
> tanikins
> kandi123
> lilmisscaviar
> justme43
> magicalmom2be
> 
> Baby Dust to All of Us!
> :dust:

Waves
hello. Not my first cycle, but my first proper testing with opks and bbt. I have two options because I have two fertile periods in october so will have a think which one.:happydance:


----------



## Kern

My af is due now. Still not sure if getting a bfp, think I'm gonna give it a few more days before I test, waited this long


----------



## Tanikins

Im here for obssive ttc duties :haha:


----------



## darkriver

Could you put me down for the 5-10 just to be safe to be sorry.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I'm here! :wave:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies! Praying that all members have their BFPs before the year is out!
:dust:

darkriver -- You have TWO fertile periods??? Is it possible that you could try for both? Or would that increase the possibility for multiples? Also, 5-10...is that October 5?

kern -- What CD are you on? I know I hate seeing BFNs, so like you, I plan to wait as long as possible for AF before testing. But really, AF is the same as a BFN, so... 

tanikins -- I know I can't wait to obsess! lol... And glad to have a group of ladies to obsess with. DP is a go-with-the-flow kind of guy, so obsessing over this would be out of his element. He would prefer if it "just happened."

wanna-b-mummy-- Hey there!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm here, I'm here! Thanks for setting this up :)

When does everyone's cycle start and when do you think you'll be testing?

Mine starts on the 23rd this month. I hope to be able to test by about the 15th-17th of oct., but my O date varies by about 5 days so I'm not sure...


----------



## darkriver

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey ladies! Praying that all members have their BFPs before the year is out!
> :dust:
> 
> darkriver -- You have TWO fertile periods??? Is it possible that you could try for both? Or would that increase the possibility for multiples? Also, 5-10...is that October 5?
> 
> kern -- What CD are you on? I know I hate seeing BFNs, so like you, I plan to wait as long as possible for AF before testing. But really, AF is the same as a BFN, so...
> 
> tanikins -- I know I can't wait to obsess! lol... And glad to have a group of ladies to obsess with. DP is a go-with-the-flow kind of guy, so obsessing over this would be out of his element. He would prefer if it "just happened."
> 
> wanna-b-mummy-- Hey there!

Ovuline says I start one on the 2october to the 7th and the other one starts 30th. I dont know about multiples. I usually get a positive on the the last day of predicted fertile period. My donor is on stand by but waiting for a period which should come as I havent tried this month


----------



## Kern

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey ladies! Praying that all members have their BFPs before the year is out!
> :dust:
> 
> darkriver -- You have TWO fertile periods??? Is it possible that you could try for both? Or would that increase the possibility for multiples? Also, 5-10...is that October 5?
> 
> kern -- What CD are you on? I know I hate seeing BFNs, so like you, I plan to wait as long as possible for AF before testing. But really, AF is the same as a BFN, so...
> 
> tanikins -- I know I can't wait to obsess! lol... And glad to have a group of ladies to obsess with. DP is a go-with-the-flow kind of guy, so obsessing over this would be out of his element. He would prefer if it "just happened."
> 
> wanna-b-mummy-- Hey there!


Hey! I'm CD27, I just counted properly for the first time haha. And I honestly don't know if I am or not, my discharge has been through the roof in that I think af will be here any second but she's not. Yet. 

I've got a ton of symptoms that could be something, sore bbs, cramps, very dischargey, hungry, moody, tired, back aches, thirsty, etc....orrrrrr it could all be symptom spotting. I'm going to wait until I for sure miss my af before testing, I have no tests here at home so it saves me the temptation. Haha. We will know in the next few days!


----------



## Tanikins

I think om cd4 but im post implant so who knows


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Today's OPK (one at the bottom) is starting to darken. I think tomorrow or the next day will be *the day*
 



Attached Files:







ovtests.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Looking good! I might have to grab an opk or two this month just to see two lines on SOMETHING! Lol

Kern did you test yet?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Haha. It definitely helps the POAS need!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies I'm here, still dithering though. I'll be sticking around and hopefully in the next few weeks we will be sure. We really should wait until we have our mortgage approval if we are to be really sensible and know exactly what we will be able to afford (we are both self employed and know it wont be as simple as it is for most ) so this will determine if we can have the extra bedrooms wet want, what spec and whether we will need to do work to the house all things that will contribute. If we weren't planning on buying in the very near future, and planned to rent where we are now it would be all stations go. Best case scenario, we get our generous lol mortgage promise in October and can buy the house weve already seen. We've saved our deposit and are now just waiting for that last tax year to close. So frustrating! The fight between my head and heart continues


----------



## babydustcass

Ladies what happens when you get a build up on an ic ovulation test but don't get a positive and then after your darkest test, the next days is very faint almost white again. Would you consider that your positive if you weren't temping too?


----------



## gigglebox

You may have missed testing the surge, and that was as close to positive as you will get. You may ovulate later. The test might be faulty and not actually get as dark as the control line....lots of factors with those dang things!

We're kind of on the fence still, too. I remain hopeful, but we'll see....


----------



## darkriver

well I had interesting surprise. Ordered some clearblue digital ovulation tests. i ordered one pack and got two! I rang the store and they said keep it as its a mistake on their behalf. Dont mind if I do:happydance:


----------



## magicalmom2be

babydustcass said:


> Ladies what happens when you get a build up on an ic ovulation test but don't get a positive and then after your darkest test, the next days is very faint almost white again. Would you consider that your positive if you weren't temping too?

It would be hard to tell...but if it coincided with the amount of days you have in your cycle, then maybe....

For example: if you have a 29 day cycle and your darkest test was on CD15, I'd say yes, you O. Do you think AF would be due 12 to 14 days after that darkest line? They say AF comes about 14 days after O...even if your cycles are as long as 28 or 40.


----------



## magicalmom2be

darkriver said:


> well I had interesting surprise. Ordered some clearblue digital ovulation tests. i ordered one pack and got two! I rang the store and they said keep it as its a mistake on their behalf. Dont mind if I do:happydance:

Oh wow! You got the hook up! Fx you won't need so many...and you get a BFN soon.


----------



## magicalmom2be

gigglebox said:


> Looking good! I might have to grab an opk or two this month just to see two lines on SOMETHING! Lol
> 
> Kern did you test yet?

I'm like you gigglebox! I love seeing those two lines, which I haven't seen in YEARS!


----------



## darkriver

Not since my mc have seen two lines on a pregnancy test. Its hard isnt it.


----------



## babydustcass

darkriver said:


> well I had interesting surprise. Ordered some clearblue digital ovulation tests. i ordered one pack and got two! I rang the store and they said keep it as its a mistake on their behalf. Dont mind if I do:happydance:

Score! Love it when things like this happen.


----------



## babydustcass

Yeah I'm on like cd 12 I think, didn't make a note of when my withdrawal bleed came but I have still been having spotting for the last 5 days. Started on the opks 3 days ago... had a very faint line and then a darker one the next day but looked like it was just gearing up and then a very faint line today so probably nothing. Body will be all out of wack from coming off the birth control x


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, it might be...but i also read stories all the time of women getting knocked up the first cycle off bcp. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Looking good! I might have to grab an opk or two this month just to see two lines on SOMETHING! Lol
> 
> Kern did you test yet?

Haven't tested yet. Af definitely due today and she's nowhere in sight. I had spotting yesterday so thought it was over, today I'm convinced I'll get a bfp, will probably test tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Puh-leeese post on here and let us know (and see the test!)! Maybe you'll be our good luck charm :happydance:


----------



## Kern

Haha of course!! As soon as I know I'll be passing the word along! Hoping this starts the trend of bfps for everyone in the group! &#128513;


----------



## babydustcass

Kern said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Looking good! I might have to grab an opk or two this month just to see two lines on SOMETHING! Lol
> 
> Kern did you test yet?
> 
> Haven't tested yet. Af definitely due today and she's nowhere in sight. I had spotting yesterday so thought it was over, today I'm convinced I'll get a bfp, will probably test tomorrow!Click to expand...

Exciting !!!!


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Yup, it might be...but i also read stories all the time of women getting knocked up the first cycle off bcp. Fingers crossed!

Haha yes those things just don't happen to me. I am the most impatient person I know, and Im usually made to pay for it lol


----------



## Tanikins

So ive no idea about my cycles. Last time we were properly ntnp. 

So im cd6 (i think) and 9 days off contraception. Ive got really wet cm, surely its too soon to be gearing up for ov?

Euuuugh this isnt fun


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi everyone! DH and I decided we would start TTC this month. Always thought we would wait a bit longer, but we just feel like we're ready (we've been married 2 years). I have been tracking my cycle for nearly a year using an app on my phone, so have a pretty good idea of when to expect AF and when I O. Should O this weekend (bought an OPK just to make sure), and then we will wait to test in October! Fingers crossed for us all! =)


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations! You may be the first among us to get a BFP in October!

Kern will clearly have one today lol


----------



## gigglebox

babydustcass said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Yup, it might be...but i also read stories all the time of women getting knocked up the first cycle off bcp. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha yes those things just don't happen to me. I am the most impatient person I know, and Im usually made to pay for it lolClick to expand...

Did you wait long for the first two?


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Congratulations! You may be the first among us to get a BFP in October!
> 
> Kern will clearly have one today lol


Haha not so fast. Woke up this morning bleeding. Boo. It's been a moderate flow? Lighter than my normal but definitely heavier than spotting would be considered. Haven't even purchased a test so I guess I'm out. Can't believe I can go from so sure to this! I was even looking at baby announcement ideas on Pinterest last night!

Maybe October will be our month. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## magicalmom2be

Sorry to hear that Kern! Your BFP will come soon.


----------



## magicalmom2be

maybe_baby_ said:


> Hi everyone! DH and I decided we would start TTC this month. Always thought we would wait a bit longer, but we just feel like we're ready (we've been married 2 years). I have been tracking my cycle for nearly a year using an app on my phone, so have a pretty good idea of when to expect AF and when I O. Should O this weekend (bought an OPK just to make sure), and then we will wait to test in October! Fingers crossed for us all! =)

Welcome, maybe_baby_!

Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hiya! Just got af today :witch: so as soon as that is over....we are good to go! Maybe testing from the 14th Oct? It's been just over 2 years since I last did this so feeling a bit rusty! Good luck everyone, I'm not feeling too hyped for us this month, trying to keep it low key, but really looking forward to seeing some bfps come in!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Kern said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You may be the first among us to get a BFP in October!
> 
> Kern will clearly have one today lol
> 
> 
> Haha not so fast. Woke up this morning bleeding. Boo. It's been a moderate flow? Lighter than my normal but definitely heavier than spotting would be considered. Haven't even purchased a test so I guess I'm out. Can't believe I can go from so sure to this! I was even looking at baby announcement ideas on Pinterest last night!
> 
> Maybe October will be our month. &#9786;&#65039;Click to expand...

Hey sorry to hear that :( Lots of luck for October though, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## magicalmom2be

I'm not TTC this month, but will O at the very END of October! Seems so far away, but I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## maybe_baby_

wishuwerehere said:


> Hiya! Just got af today :witch: so as soon as that is over....we are good to go! Maybe testing from the 14th Oct? It's been just over 2 years since I last did this so feeling a bit rusty! Good luck everyone, I'm not feeling too hyped for us this month, trying to keep it low key, but really looking forward to seeing some bfps come in!

I expect AF October 10, so will be testing just before you :happydance:! In the same boat, trying not to get hopes up, but I'm so excited to be trying. I have a number of friends that have conceived on the first try, hoping that fertility will rub off on me and DH! =)


----------



## blessme

Can you add me for october 1st 

Was supposed to test Sept 27th, but Im having a late cycle. 

I took 2 ovulation tests today and seems as if i am ovulating! If im ovulating today, I will be 10 DPO on the 1st!

[url=https://postimg.org/image/quug49znx/][img]https://s22.postimg.org/quug49znx/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## magicalmom2be

blessme said:


> Can you add me for october 1st
> 
> Was supposed to test Sept 27th, but Im having a late cycle.
> 
> I took 2 ovulation tests today and seems as if i am ovulating! If im ovulating today, I will be 10 DPO on the 1st!
> 
> [url=https://postimg.org/image/quug49znx/][img]https://s22.postimg.org/quug49znx/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Wonderful, blessme! And welcome! Fx you will get your BFP this month!

Baby dust to you, love!

:dust:


----------



## magicalmom2be

So... for the past couple of months, I've had 31-day cycles, O around CD19, but I noticed my temp steady declining now at CD13, so I decided to pull out my OPK, and what do you know.... Super solid line and a solid happy face 6 days sooner than my original prediction!

I'm am super happy because I've been wanting to get my cycles back to 28 days...AND I was also dreading waiting until the LAST week of October to O, but now, it looks like I'll be O'ing during the 3rd week of October, and we all know that 1 week makes all the difference in the world when TTC!

This shows me the power of temping. Last month, I went through at least 7 ovulation tests trying to figure out O. This month, I've only used one cheapie, and one from my Clearblue all because I could see the signs of O coming up on my temping chart.
 



Attached Files:







OvulationSept.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! So glad you will be trying sooner that you originally thought! I remember how overjoyed i was when i miscalculated my next o date by a week lol


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm here! My cd1 should be Oct 1 but it's my first cycle post bc pill so a positive opk is what I'm hoping for this October! I'm buying my Internet cheapies tonight...

Fx for quick bfps all around!


----------



## magicalmom2be

gigglebox said:


> Yay!!! So glad you will be trying sooner that you originally thought! I remember how overjoyed i was when i miscalculated my next o date by a week lol

Thanks gigglebox! If only DP weren't out of town...:dohh:

Can't wait for next month. It's my month! I'm claiming it!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm here! My cd1 should be Oct 1 but it's my first cycle post bc pill so a positive opk is what I'm hoping for this October! I'm buying my Internet cheapies tonight...
> 
> Fx for quick bfps all around!

Welcome Sapphire86! Looking forward to following your journey! 

Baby Dust to you, love!

:dust:


----------



## Kern

Thanks guys! We were ntnp so I'm not too upset except for the fact that I was so sure. I may buy a test just to shut the what ifs up, because bleeding isn't enough! Haha. 

So excited for us all! Lucky you guys to be near your ovulation!!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol kern! I do this every time. I'm always thinking, "well some women say they still get a period so....maybe...."


----------



## Kern

Hahaha exactly, now I'm examining my own blood! Ugh! Crazy!


----------



## darkriver

Opks arrived. Woohoo. So plan is to temp every morning, then use a cheapie and then in afternoon same and as lines start to get darker use my digitals.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Christy21

Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x


----------



## darkriver

Christy21 said:


> Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x

Welcome :)


----------



## Justme43

Top of the morning to you all. 

I am still waiting for af but boy oh boy is she close. I've been getting all the symptoms. Today I see my doc for the first time after the D&C and I am excited about that. Plan to ask her about supplements or anything else I may need to get the ball rolling. 

Baby dust, baby dust and more baby dust to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## darkriver

Justme43 said:


> Top of the morning to you all.
> 
> I am still waiting for af but boy oh boy is she close. I've been getting all the symptoms. Today I see my doc for the first time after the D&C and I am excited about that. Plan to ask her about supplements or anything else I may need to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust and more baby dust to you all!!!!!!!

And you. i take pregnacare. Its a brilliant little thing. baby dust to you.


----------



## Christy21

Justme43 said:


> Top of the morning to you all.
> 
> I am still waiting for af but boy oh boy is she close. I've been getting all the symptoms. Today I see my doc for the first time after the D&C and I am excited about that. Plan to ask her about supplements or anything else I may need to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust and more baby dust to you all!!!!!!!

Morning, I take pregnecare too, it is really good. Baby dust right back at you! Xx


----------



## Christy21

darkriver said:


> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x
> 
> Welcome :)Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay more testers! Hope October us good to is all :) tomorrow should be CD1 for me. The next two weeks are going to be nerve wracking...we need enough money sitting in our account to proceed (i have to get hubs 100% on board as finances are the only factor holding us back). Also, i had a back injury and that needs to be resolved!


----------



## Christy21

gigglebox said:


> Yay more testers! Hope October is good to is all :) tomorrow should be CD1 for me. The next two weeks are going to be nerve wracking...we need enough money sitting in our account to proceed (i have to get hubs 100% on board as finances are the only factor holding us back). Also, i had a back injury Nd that needs to be resolved!

Hope all works out for you these next two weeks :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Christy21 said:


> Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x

Welcome, Christy! I am cycle day 10 of cycle 1, typically a 27/28 day cycle. Excited to share this journey with you! :hugs:


----------



## Christy21

maybe_baby_ said:


> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x
> 
> Welcome, Christy! I am cycle day 10 of cycle 1, typically a 27/28 day cycle. Excited to share this journey with you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, thanks I am typically 27/28 too so we will be hopefully be testing similar times. Fx'd for you! :thumbup:


----------



## magicalmom2be

darkriver said:


> Opks arrived. Woohoo. So plan is to temp every morning, then use a cheapie and then in afternoon same and as lines start to get darker use my digitals.

Wonderful, darkriver! CD 1 starts tomorrow for you! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Justme43 said:


> Top of the morning to you all.
> 
> I am still waiting for af but boy oh boy is she close. I've been getting all the symptoms. Today I see my doc for the first time after the D&C and I am excited about that. Plan to ask her about supplements or anything else I may need to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Baby dust, baby dust and more baby dust to you all!!!!!!!

Hey justme43! Have you already started TTC? Is it possible that you might get a BFP now? Or will October be your first month starting?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Christy21 said:


> Hi can I join? I am day 8 of cycle 1, so will be testing in October. TTC number 3 x

Welcome Christy21! With a 27-28 day cycle, you should O soon!

Baby dust to you, love!
:dust:


----------



## Velathria

Hi there :)
I will be testing in October too with hopefully a :bfp: 
Today is my CD2 from a 27/28 cycle. According to my app I'm supposed to be ovulating on the 6th of october.. so we shall see. 
Lots of baby dust to everyone here :dust: and hopefully some :bfp:


----------



## darkriver

magicalmom2be said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Opks arrived. Woohoo. So plan is to temp every morning, then use a cheapie and then in afternoon same and as lines start to get darker use my digitals.
> 
> Wonderful, darkriver! CD 1 starts tomorrow for you! How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

29 days seems to be the typical so should be here tomorrow. Feel crampy and bloated slightly. I deleted my chart as it was annoying me.


----------



## ChiiBaby

Hi girls! may I join?
This is my 1st cycle TTC and I'm on CD3.
Hopefully you lovely girls will get your BFPs!


----------



## wannabump82

Hi,

This will be my first cycle ttc. I came off the depo 16 months ago and finally got my first period on 8 September. I have been using OPK sticks to try and see if I am ovulating. The best one I have had is yesterday but its not quite positive. Depending on when I get my OPK positive depends on when I test but either way it will be in October!


----------



## wannabump82

This is yesterday OPK result...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome all newbies!
Cycle day 1 here, af is about to arrive.

Wannabe, what a long and drawn out wait! 15 months?! Oy. I did one shot of depo and hated it. Made me bleed for 120 days straight...not cool.

How did you like it while you were on it? How long were you on it?


----------



## wannabump82

gigglebox said:


> Welcome all newbies!
> Cycle day 1 here, af is about to arrive.
> 
> Wannabe, what a long and drawn out wait! 15 months?! Oy. I did one shot of depo and hated it. Made me bleed for 120 days straight...not cool.
> 
> How did you like it while you were on it? How long were you on it?

Hi

The depo is an absolute nightmare, I had the opposite effect I have had to wait until now to see any bleed. I was on it for 1 year so had 4 shots. It was great not having any periods but it did make me put on about a stone. I know one thing for certain I wont be going on it again, It just wasn't for me. 

I'm hoping my result yesterday means I will ovulate soon. I know it means its negative but I'm hoping it means its on its way at least!


----------



## gigglebox

You know, i have never met anyone who actually liked depo :shrug:

Your test looks pretty good! Maybe try posting it in the opk forum because some women say their cheapies only get so dark, not necessarily as dark as the control line. Just a thought :)


----------



## magicalmom2be

Velathria said:


> Hi there :)
> I will be testing in October too with hopefully a :bfp:
> Today is my CD2 from a 27/28 cycle. According to my app I'm supposed to be ovulating on the 6th of october.. so we shall see.
> Lots of baby dust to everyone here :dust: and hopefully some :bfp:

Welcome, Velathria! Many of ladies on this thread are at the beginning of your cycles! Hoping you all get BFPs at the same time, so you can truly be bump buddies!

Baby dust to you, love!
:dust:


----------



## darkriver

Still waiting for AF to arrive. My temps have dropped though. Even though according to fertility based on my (adjusted) temps I ovulated 3 days ago. I didnt.


----------



## magicalmom2be

ChiiBaby said:


> Hi girls! may I join?
> This is my 1st cycle TTC and I'm on CD3.
> Hopefully you lovely girls will get your BFPs!

Hey ChiiBaby! Welcome! How long are your cycles, usually? When do you think you'll O?

Baby dust to you, love!
:dust:


----------



## CaliChristine

can i join? :winkwink:


----------



## magicalmom2be

wannabump82 said:


> This is yesterday OPK result...

Welcome, wannabump82! Your OPK looks promising to me! My cheap OPKs NEVER get that dark unless I'm around O. It could be approaching or perhaps could be going away, but you definitely seem like you're around O.


----------



## babydustcass

I always wondered what it was like on depo but I'd do anything is avoid a jab. (Haha, sounds stupid really because I am rhesus negative and need anti d jabs during and after pregnancy but that's really worth it.) I am not very good at taking the pill but almost 4 year on it and we've never had a whoopsie. I had the mirena last time we were ttc #2 and it took months to have it removed because it got 'lost', 3 years of random bleeds and horrible pains and a whole bunch of painful cysts on my ovaries because of it. Overall the pill has been the better of methods for me, even if I do sometimes forget. Glad to be rid of contraception for a while


----------



## magicalmom2be

darkriver said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Opks arrived. Woohoo. So plan is to temp every morning, then use a cheapie and then in afternoon same and as lines start to get darker use my digitals.
> 
> Wonderful, darkriver! CD 1 starts tomorrow for you! How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> 29 days seems to be the typical so should be here tomorrow. Feel crampy and bloated slightly. I deleted my chart as it was annoying me.Click to expand...

lol... why was it annoying you? Will you be tracking this month?


----------



## Tanikins

Ive no idea what my cycle is doing and its soooo annoying. Last contraceptive was taken 12/9, Had what i assume was withdrawal bleed 16/9 (lasted 3 days). So im guessing im on cd8 or possibly cd11. According to google my cm is highly fertile, how is that possible???


----------



## babydustcass

not sure whats going on with me... opks over last few days look like i am gearing up and then ... nadda 

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Mobile%20Uploads/20150923_181422.jpg


----------



## darkriver

magicalmom2be said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Opks arrived. Woohoo. So plan is to temp every morning, then use a cheapie and then in afternoon same and as lines start to get darker use my digitals.
> 
> Wonderful, darkriver! CD 1 starts tomorrow for you! How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...
> 
> 29 days seems to be the typical so should be here tomorrow. Feel crampy and bloated slightly. I deleted my chart as it was annoying me.Click to expand...
> 
> lol... why was it annoying you? Will you be tracking this month?Click to expand...

Because it game my cross hairs and said I od on the 19th. I cant have as I had no ewcm or a positive. However all my temps were inaccurate anyway due to taking them at different times. I do intend to chart this month.


----------



## Tanikins

If nothing else works im gonna get really drunk. That helps lots of people get pregnant


----------



## babydustcass

Tanikins said:


> If nothing else works im gonna get really drunk. That helps lots of people get pregnant

:haha: apparently so!


----------



## CaliChristine

Tanikins said:


> Ive no idea what my cycle is doing and its soooo annoying. Last contraceptive was taken 12/9, Had what i assume was withdrawal bleed 16/9 (lasted 3 days). So im guessing im on cd8 or possibly cd11. According to google my cm is highly fertile, how is that possible???

Hi I'm TTC and on cd12!! Just thought if share!! I'm only using CB opk at the moment.


----------



## Kern

So I took a test this morning and got a bfn. Weird thing is my af is already over. It lasted two days and the second day was really just spotting. It never got heavy enough to fill a tampon and no clotting. I've never had a cycle like that, makes me wonder if I even ovulated. It was also a day late. So weird, any ideas?


----------



## Sapphire86

Tanikins said:


> Ive no idea what my cycle is doing and its soooo annoying. Last contraceptive was taken 12/9, Had what i assume was withdrawal bleed 16/9 (lasted 3 days). So im guessing im on cd8 or possibly cd11. According to google my cm is highly fertile, how is that possible???

I found my cm wasn't a great indicator until I'd had a bit of time off the pill. Ttc directly after coming off bc can be such a guessing game! I hope it goes smoothly for you Tanikins. :dust:

I took my last active pill yesterday and will be using Internet cheapies from the get go this time! (I waited for 9 months before caving and trying opks with dd1 and got pregnant the first cycle I used them!)


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern said:


> So I took a test this morning and got a bfn. Weird thing is my af is already over. It lasted two days and the second day was really just spotting. It never got heavy enough to fill a tampon and no clotting. I've never had a cycle like that, makes me wonder if I even ovulated. It was also a day late. So weird, any ideas?

Kern, is af usually that light? Was af on time? When I have anovulatory cycles they usually are longer than normal and then af is super light... more like heavy spotting. But I'm used to a 6-7 day moderate flow so light is weird for me. Sorry about the bfn :sad1:


----------



## welshpandora

Wow not posted in years &#128518;&#128518;
I am on CD1 so will be testing around 19/10 - count me in xx


----------



## Sapphire86

Welcome back welshpandora! I'm recently back after a few years as well. I felt a little rusty about the ttc process but after a couple of days it all came back... 

Good luck to you this month! :dust:


----------



## Kern

Sapphire86 said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this morning and got a bfn. Weird thing is my af is already over. It lasted two days and the second day was really just spotting. It never got heavy enough to fill a tampon and no clotting. I've never had a cycle like that, makes me wonder if I even ovulated. It was also a day late. So weird, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Kern, is af usually that light? Was af on time? When I have anovulatory cycles they usually are longer than normal and then af is super light... more like heavy spotting. But I'm used to a 6-7 day moderate flow so light is weird for me. Sorry about the bfn :sad1:Click to expand...

It's not usually this light. It was one day late. I usually have like two to three days of heavy with a few days light. So I have no idea, definitely not usual.


----------



## CaliChristine

Kern said:


> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kern said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this morning and got a bfn. Weird thing is my af is already over. It lasted two days and the second day was really just spotting. It never got heavy enough to fill a tampon and no clotting. I've never had a cycle like that, makes me wonder if I even ovulated. It was also a day late. So weird, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Kern, is af usually that light? Was af on time? When I have anovulatory cycles they usually are longer than normal and then af is super light... more like heavy spotting. But I'm used to a 6-7 day moderate flow so light is weird for me. Sorry about the bfn :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not usually this light. It was one day late. I usually have like two to three days of heavy with a few days light. So I have no idea, definitely not usual.Click to expand...

Hi kern,
Looking forward to hearing an update!


----------



## Kern

CaliChristine said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kern said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this morning and got a bfn. Weird thing is my af is already over. It lasted two days and the second day was really just spotting. It never got heavy enough to fill a tampon and no clotting. I've never had a cycle like that, makes me wonder if I even ovulated. It was also a day late. So weird, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Kern, is af usually that light? Was af on time? When I have anovulatory cycles they usually are longer than normal and then af is super light... more like heavy spotting. But I'm used to a 6-7 day moderate flow so light is weird for me. Sorry about the bfn :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not usually this light. It was one day late. I usually have like two to three days of heavy with a few days light. So I have no idea, definitely not usual.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kern,
> Looking forward to hearing an update!Click to expand...

Hey Cali. :) can't wait to ttc again. The two week wait is torture but the fun the week before is Hahahaha


----------



## wannabump82

After my "almost positive" OPK test not sure what is happening as yesterdays and todays results as very faint lines. Here's hoping its a case of missing it and my test on Tuesday was a positive and not that I'm not ovulating as I am now on CD 17. Unfortunately as I have only had one period I'm not sure how long my cycles are so can't calculate when I am due to ovulate.

It is confusing when you use the cheap tests as there is a single line/stripe that was about the same darkness as the control but I would rather be certain.

I will keep testing on the off chance that I am yet to ovulate.


----------



## maybe_baby_

CaliChristine said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Ive no idea what my cycle is doing and its soooo annoying. Last contraceptive was taken 12/9, Had what i assume was withdrawal bleed 16/9 (lasted 3 days). So im guessing im on cd8 or possibly cd11. According to google my cm is highly fertile, how is that possible???
> 
> Hi I'm TTC and on cd12!! Just thought if share!! I'm only using CB opk at the moment.Click to expand...

Hi Cali! I'm on cd13, also using clear blue digital opk (I have the advanced). Got my first flashing smiley today- hooray! I expect to O over the weekend, and then the TWW begins. Baby dust to you!! :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

wannabump82 said:


> After my "almost positive" OPK test not sure what is happening as yesterdays and todays results as very faint lines. Here's hoping its a case of missing it and my test on Tuesday was a positive and not that I'm not ovulating as I am now on CD 17. Unfortunately as I have only had one period I'm not sure how long my cycles are so can't calculate when I am due to ovulate.
> 
> It is confusing when you use the cheap tests as there is a single line/stripe that was about the same darkness as the control but I would rather be certain.
> 
> I will keep testing on the off chance that I am yet to ovulate.

I seem to remember when I was ttc with my second I never got a truly positive OPK, but I did Ov of course :shrug: I just put it down to being ICs but saw others getting clear positives on the same brand. One thing I read was that I was not alone in getting near to positives but not an actual positive. I was however temping too and it made it much easier to see if id possibly missed it.

This time around first month off BC, my body doesnt know what it wants to do... keep gearing up to O but then nothing! Taken these 3 today, morning, lunch and 5pm... looks like i am gearing up again hope this is it!!

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/20150924_173911.jpg


----------



## darkriver

No af and obviously not pregnant :(


----------



## gigglebox

Babydust, your tests look like they're getting close!


----------



## babydustcass

Just waiting for the next one to be ligher again lol


----------



## darkriver

Cycle day 1. Phew.


----------



## babydustcass

Starting a fresh! How do you find temping dark river?

Afm, no positive opk yet but still getting darker which is great... and ewcm wooo lol


----------



## Velathria

Oh god I am jealous and annoyed right now... a friend at work us pregnant and she just came up and told me about it and I am happy for her but so jealous... I could cry... I want it so bad. And she just suddenly got pregnant :( feeling pretty down today again....


----------



## darkriver

babydustcass said:


> Starting a fresh! How do you find temping dark river?
> 
> Afm, no positive opk yet but still getting darker which is great... and ewcm wooo lol

Think I am getting the hang of it. Is it normal to have a drop, rise and then drop before AF. Also is it better to temp orally or vaginally.


----------



## babydustcass

darkriver said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> Starting a fresh! How do you find temping dark river?
> 
> Afm, no positive opk yet but still getting darker which is great... and ewcm wooo lol
> 
> Think I am getting the hang of it. Is it normal to have a drop, r3ise and then drop before AF. Also is it better to temp orally or vaginally.Click to expand...

I haven't temped since ttc #2 but then it was better to temp vaginally for the most accurate result. I did it orally though as it was easier for me. I had rise and falls on the month of my bfp butthey never went below the cross hairs. So long as they stay above your still in


----------



## babydustcass

Velathria said:


> Oh god I am jealous and annoyed right now... a friend at work us pregnant and she just came up and told me about it and I am happy for her but so jealous... I could cry... I want it so bad. And she just suddenly got pregnant :( feeling pretty down today again....

Aww hunny I know exactly how you feel. It's hard but your turn will come. It can feel like a kick in the stomach to find out someone you know is having a baby. My sister is currently 34 weeks pregnant and it wasn't planned so came as a huge surprise to me when I was wtt. I've also had to listen to her wailing about every twinge and watch her not look after herself at all :dohh: which makes me crazy mad.


----------



## darkriver

babydustcass said:


> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> Oh god I am jealous and annoyed right now... a friend at work us pregnant and she just came up and told me about it and I am happy for her but so jealous... I could cry... I want it so bad. And she just suddenly got pregnant :( feeling pretty down today again....
> 
> Aww hunny I know exactly how you feel. It's hard but your turn will come. It can feel like a kick in the stomach to find out someone you know is having a baby. My sister is currently 34 weeks pregnant and it wasn't planned so came as a huge surprise to me when I was wtt. I've also had to listen to her wailing about every twinge and watch her not look after herself at all :dohh: which makes me crazy mad.Click to expand...

I hear you. me and my two sisters concieved a month apart from each other. My older sister went on to have another boy, I miscarried and my youngest sister had to have an abortion on medical grounds. It was hard to see my sister on her 4th pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs2: hugs to you both!

In the last three weeks, 3 friends have announced their pregnancies. If my chemical had stuck, i would have been due within a week of two of them.

It definitely sucks to want something so bad and everyone else seems to be getting it right away (or when they weren't even trying).


----------



## babydustcass

Aww sorry gigglebox that must be really hard... 

and there are pregnant ladies and babies everywhere I look recently! Doesn't help my husband points out any that I miss.


----------



## babydustcass

From ewcm to blood tinged stretchy ewcm... wonder what's going on. Really hope it's not the start of Af though would probably be a good thing right now since ive had all these weird opks gearing up but seen no positive.


----------



## gigglebox

Could it be ovulation spotting? I've heard that's a thing....
Thanks for your sympathy :hugs: our time will come eventually...which reminds me, i have my sister in law's baby shower coming up and no gift *face palm*


----------



## babydustcass

I've never heard of that or had it before.. interesting!

Does your sister in law know what she is having? My sister is having a little girl. I've never been to a baby shower before but their becoming more common now 8n the uk aren't they!


----------



## gigglebox

Don't you guys have some sort of party for pregnant women, but call it something else? Clucky party? Hen party? Something....? I'm probably just sounding like a totally idiotic yank right now :haha: 

To answer your question, they are staying "team yellow", which makes buying/making a personalized gift a bit difficult :/ i'm somewhat of an artist so i may paint her a little something for the nursery (the theme is "under the sea").

How far along is your sister? Are you getting her a gift?

ETA...Wait, am I maybe thinking of your bachelorette party equivalent with the chicken thing?


----------



## babydustcass

Haha yes... hen do or party but that's for ladies about to be married :D

Baby showers are quite new here, though the concept is old and borrowed, it's not really done too often. I have seen a few pop up on facebook in the last year from friends of friends so it's becoming an increasing trend, though there is no gift list or anything like ive read about on here


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry posted to early.
That'll be nice something unique from you, I am an artist too, a sculptor in fact and it comes in handy at times for gifts. I am also very much into my crafts, my husband always makes fun of me 'why buy it for £10 when you can make it with £30 worth of craft supplies' LOL so true! Keeps me out of trouble.

She is 34 weeks pregnant and we already brought her a ton of stuff, including nursery bale set including all matching bedroom decorations, clothes and bath stuff. She is 22 years old and very immature for her age. Though she is looking forwards to it we are all a little on edge as she is on her own and so ver naive. She also hates kids so how this happened, is anyone's guess. But it is what it is... We are just trying to make sure she is set for what is about to hit her. It's been a huge stress for everyone to be honest, emotionally and for myself financially making sure she is set. But I've told her now I've had enough. She doesn't just want to get on with it, she's very needy and always has been a hypercondriact (sp?) So it's not been an easy pregnancy, coupled with the fact she doesn't eat anything but chocolate... We are at our witts end. My poor mother is going grey. I had my first when me and my husband were just 17, a vert tender age but still so much more secure and independent then. Oh gosh, look at all that... I haven't been bottling up anything have I :/


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Oh my, what an unfortunate situation. Where is the baby's father? Is he supportive or not so much?
As my hubs says, "sex is a very adult game with very real consequences." Sad she didn't get the memo, because i don't feel sorry for her, i feel sorry for that poor child she's about to bring into the world. Do you think your mother and you will end up taking care of it? 
You are totally entitled to all your feelings about this. She doesn't sound like she knows what's about to happen!


----------



## Sapphire86

CD1 is here, opks are in the mail... we're officially ready to ttc #2. Fx for ovulation this month! :wohoo:


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Lol! Oh my, what an unfortunate situation. Where is the baby's father? Is he supportive or not so much?
> As my hubs says, "sex is a very adult game with very real consequences." Sad she didn't get the memo, because i don't feel sorry for her, i feel sorry for that poor child she's about to bring into the world. Do you think your mother and you will end up taking care of it?
> You are totally entitled to all your feelings about this. She doesn't sound like she knows what's about to happen!

Dad isn't around, fortunately, as he isn't a nice character at all. Sad. Hopefully this baby is the making of my sister but I'm still yet to see it. There's no telling her, she will only learn the hard way, time and time again.
There is so much to the story to divulge here tonight but maybe ill get around to it one day. Total mess!
Fortunately we moved 160 miles away 6 years ago so I can just ignore the calls when I don't want them.


----------



## babydustcass

Sapphire86 said:


> CD1 is here, opks are in the mail... we're officially ready to ttc #2. Fx for ovulation this month! :wohoo:

Woohoo I just had to order 50 more, I'm peeing on these things like a crazy addiction. My name is Cassie and I need to go to poas anonymous &#9786;


----------



## Sapphire86

babydustcass said:


> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> CD1 is here, opks are in the mail... we're officially ready to ttc #2. Fx for ovulation this month! :wohoo:
> 
> Woohoo I just had to order 50 more, I'm peeing on these things like a crazy addiction. My name is Cassie and I need to go to poas anonymous &#9786;Click to expand...

Lol I'll be right there with you. I ordered 100 thinking they should last 3 months...


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats on starting this cycle! I'm still anxiously awaiting my hubs "final" decision on actively ttc or not...he's flip flopped due to finances, but things are looking slightly more promising....but i'm afraid of getting hopes up again. We'll just have to wait and see....

It feels likes ttc'ing is just waiting for things 2 weeks at a time.

You guys are really making me want to get opk's....i'm going to try and resist this month, but next month is another story...


----------



## babyt2

Sapphire86 said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> CD1 is here, opks are in the mail... we're officially ready to ttc #2. Fx for ovulation this month! :wohoo:
> 
> Woohoo I just had to order 50 more, I'm peeing on these things like a crazy addiction. My name is Cassie and I need to go to poas anonymous &#9786;Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I'll be right there with you. I ordered 100 thinking they should last 3 months...Click to expand...

Can I ask where you ladies order them from??


----------



## darkriver

babyt2 said:


> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> CD1 is here, opks are in the mail... we're officially ready to ttc #2. Fx for ovulation this month! :wohoo:
> 
> Woohoo I just had to order 50 more, I'm peeing on these things like a crazy addiction. My name is Cassie and I need to go to poas anonymous &#9786;Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I'll be right there with you. I ordered 100 thinking they should last 3 months...Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask where you ladies order them from??Click to expand...

I ordered mine from Amazon for 6 pounds.


----------



## Sapphire86

I ordered mine from amazon as well. I had good luck with wondfo a few years ago so I'm trying those again this go round. I think I'm getting 100 opks and 20 hpt for $33.


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> Congrats on starting this cycle! I'm still anxiously awaiting my hubs "final" decision on actively ttc or not...he's flip flopped due to finances, but things are looking slightly more promising....but i'm afraid of getting hopes up again. We'll just have to wait and see....
> 
> It feels likes ttc'ing is just waiting for things 2 weeks at a time.
> 
> You guys are really making me want to get opk's....i'm going to try and resist this month, but next month is another story...

Waiting on DH is almost worse than the tww. My baby fever goes from 0 to 100 almost overnight. I was thinking not for another 2 years then I turned 29 and decided I didn't want to wait anymore almost overnight!

DH took a little work but I think he wants a boy so bad that he agreed without too much convincing on my part.

Hang in there Gigglebox! Fx that you'll be celebrating a :bfp: soon!


----------



## darkriver

I only have till 30 due to medical grounds. I am 27 now so I am not going to sit around for a man to appear hence the sperm donor route.


----------



## babydustcass

Cramping and blood tinged ewcm and cm today... looks like Af is on her way


----------



## babydustcass

or maybe its still 'ovulation spotting'. Its not bright red, but pinkish/brownish tinged stretchy cm and seems to have stopped for now. Here is my latest OPK at the bottom, taken just now and the rest of the past 4? days above. Darker than any ive had until now. Wish I had temped now

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0687.jpg


----------



## darkriver

babydustcass said:


> or maybe its still 'ovulation spotting'. Its not bright red, but pinkish/brownish tinged stretchy cm and seems to have stopped for now. Here is my latest OPK at the bottom, taken just now and the rest of the past 4? days above. Darker than any ive had until now. Wish I had temped now
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0687.jpg

Looks like its heading to a positive! What cycle day are you?


----------



## Sapphire86

That looks promising babydust!


----------



## babydustcass

Approx 18 i think, cannot be sure as I didnt make a note of the first day of my withdrawal bleed from BCP.
If i do Ov this cycle, it will be a lot later than I usually would, as to be expected after coming off the pill, good job I have a large supply and a husband who thinks my poas addiction is comical.


----------



## gigglebox

lol! wish mine was amused. I hide it all lol! it definitely does make me feel more like an addict haha


----------



## darkriver

Joy of being a solo mama. I can buy as many sticks and tests as I want. My friend asked me how much I spend on tests a month... lol:happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

He agrees that I am an addict and to be honest, for the first few days I did hide it all, knowing he doesnt really care about all this stuff, he thinks its all a little too much and teases that I said I wouldnt do any of it this time... I cant help it :shrug::dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

darkriver said:


> Joy of being a solo mama. I can buy as many sticks and tests as I want. My friend asked me how much I spend on tests a month... lol:happydance:

:blush: did you quote honestly? :haha:


----------



## darkriver

babydustcass said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Joy of being a solo mama. I can buy as many sticks and tests as I want. My friend asked me how much I spend on tests a month... lol:happydance:
> 
> :blush: did you quote honestly? :haha:Click to expand...

I under estimated haha. He thinks I should stop testing but I explained if I missed my window it would be crushing.


----------



## babydustcass

Exactly how i feel. I actually just did another opk (haha sounds I am addicted to something :haha: ) only 2 and a bit hours since my last and it was already darker see... I'll be damned if I miss it, took me 3 months to even OV with my DD after the mirena and i didnt even get a +opk then
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0691.jpg

gigglebox is that your little guy in your avatar? Hes gorgeous

For anyone who is interested, I just found my daughters water birth story on here from 2011... brought back some amazing memories


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thank you! Yup' that's him! The photo's about a year and a half (or more) old, but he's so cute i can't bring myself to change it haha

And what about yours?

And yay for a positive opk!!!

Dark river, i don't blame you one bit!


----------



## darkriver

Getting far ahead. Anyone thought about names?


----------



## darkriver

gigglebox said:


> Aww thank you! Yup' that's him! The photo's about a year and a half (or more) old, but he's so cute i can't bring myself to change it haha
> 
> And what about yours?
> 
> And yay for a positive opk!!!
> 
> Dark river, i don't blame you one bit!

This is my little cutie. Turned two 15 days ago.
 



Attached Files:







11828645_607244799413004_7814118397275435024_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydustcass

darkriver said:


> Getting far ahead. Anyone thought about names?

Yes always naming spotting. Deciding something we agree on is the hard bit. So far, Marley is our top girl name although it'll probably change. For a boy I love Harrison but oh doesn't and we both like Ellis.


----------



## babydustcass

Here are my two monkeys, taken in May on our holiday to Crete. Love them so much!

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/09d0fd13-1b7f-4073-9e9b-885b1b2ba2ed.jpg


----------



## darkriver

I used my girl name when I had my daughter, the next name we used alex was when I had my miscarriage so I am kind of stuck. I am thinking Freya for a girl but kind of want a Doctor Who reference. Some how as for a boy James.


----------



## darkriver

babydustcass said:


> Here are my two monkeys, taken in May on our holiday to Crete. Love them so much!

Aww cute.


----------



## Sapphire86

Darkriver, she's a cutie! My dd turned two 20 days ago. We may end up with kiddos with similar age gaps.

Gigglebox, your little man is adorable. I don't blame you for leaving the baby pic up... who can resist baby smiles?


----------



## gigglebox

Awww what cute children!

Names...for a boy we are between Link and Lennox. I'd love an "H" middle name as a homage to my father with those initials, however i haven't found one I like yet. A girl will be Ember Victoria. 

Opinions welcome :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

We're always talking about names. I have Isabelle and Florence already, so we look out for quite traditional names. I quite like felicity at the moment (sort of assuming we'll have another girl, don't know why!)


----------



## babydustcass

How is everything going ladies?

Wishyouwerehere I always loved the name Florence. So elegant and feminine


----------



## babydustcass

Gigglebox I love lennox, and it reminds me of a name I love, Knox, it's so unusual here in the UK.


----------



## Tanikins

Is it bad that u gave my son a long dinner (soup) so id have time to jump oh :haha: hes working nights fri/sat/sun, i didnt wanna risk oving between thurs and mon so covering myself


----------



## Tanikins

And names for me (oh would say different) 
G - rylie anne d.........
B - jack paul d........


----------



## babydustcass

Tanikins said:


> Is it bad that u gave my son a long dinner (soup) so id have time to jump oh :haha: hes working nights fri/sat/sun, i didnt wanna risk oving between thurs and mon so covering myself

I think it's kinda genius lol


----------



## gigglebox

I like Riley. I tend to like unisex names :shrug:

What do you ladies think of the middle name Hazen? With Link or Lennox as the first name?


----------



## Tanikins

I prefer lennox hazen to link &#128077;


----------



## darkriver

As much as i love doctor who names. I dont think calling my child Doctor would be fair haha. Lennox is nice.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yeah lennox is lovely. Unusual but not too wacky! 

I'm not thinking me and dh are going to be up for much bding in the next couple of days - a random arsonist set fire to our car this morning, and it's a complete write off. We only bought it a month ago so we are gutted :( fortunately everyone is safe but it's hard bot to feel unsettled by things like this....so i'm not 100% sure if we're carrying on this month or if car limbo is going to overtake everything for the time being. We might be more ntnp than actively ttc x


----------



## darkriver

wishuwerehere said:


> Yeah lennox is lovely. Unusual but not too wacky!
> 
> I'm not thinking me and dh are going to be up for much bding in the next couple of days - a random arsonist set fire to our car this morning, and it's a complete write off. We only bought it a month ago so we are gutted :( fortunately everyone is safe but it's hard bot to feel unsettled by things like this....so i'm not 100% sure if we're carrying on this month or if car limbo is going to overtake everything for the time being. We might be more ntnp than actively ttc x

Omg thats awful. Sorry.


----------



## babydustcass

wishuwerehere said:


> Yeah lennox is lovely. Unusual but not too wacky!
> 
> I'm not thinking me and dh are going to be up for much bding in the next couple of days - a random arsonist set fire to our car this morning, and it's a complete write off. We only bought it a month ago so we are gutted :( fortunately everyone is safe but it's hard bot to feel unsettled by things like this....so i'm not 100% sure if we're carrying on this month or if car limbo is going to overtake everything for the time being. We might be more ntnp than actively ttc x

OMG!!! thats awful, i am so sorry that happened to you. Have they caught who did it?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow! that is so crazy! I'm so sorry that happened :( I don't blame you for not being in the mood. That sort of thing makes you feel so violated :hugs2:


----------



## babydustcass

Afternoon ladies,

How is everyone? What CD are we all on? I think im on CD20, and still unsure if I have Ov'd... kinda wishing AF does arrive soon if she is going to at all so I can start temping the next cycle. The brownish/pinkish CM i had a few days ago is now gone so I dont think AF is on her way after all. Only happened once on each day when wiping, the first time slightly more than the last day with a smidge and I wonder if it is indeed Ov spotting after reading up online about it. If it was Ovulation spotting, I could well be on my 2ww now... however Im dubious as I havent got a sure positive OPK yet, although the darkest test i posted a few days ago too is still the darkest result I have had thus far. Hate not knowing if i missed it with the OPKS, I have been testing at least 2-3 times a day! And so i keep testing just in case.


----------



## maybe_baby_

babydustcass said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? What CD are we all on? I think im on CD20, and still unsure if I have Ov'd... kinda wishing AF does arrive soon if she is going to at all so I can start temping the next cycle. The brownish/pinkish CM i had a few days ago is now gone so I dont think AF is on her way after all. Only happened once on each day when wiping, the first time slightly more than the last day with a smidge and I wonder if it is indeed Ov spotting after reading up online about it. If it was Ovulation spotting, I could well be on my 2ww now... however Im dubious as I havent got a sure positive OPK yet, although the darkest test i posted a few days ago too is still the darkest result I have had thus far. Hate not knowing if i missed it with the OPKS, I have been testing at least 2-3 times a day! And so i keep testing just in case.

Fingers crossed for you!! I'm cd16 of my (typically) 27 day cycle, 2dpo. Will be testing for the first time on Sunday, 8dpo.


----------



## darkriver

Cycle day 4 period all most over. Knackered. Today my little one has run me ragged.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm on cd4 also. I'm finally feeling less cranky as the cramps have abated :)


----------



## Tanikins

Im on 1st cycle after implant but at as guess in cd13. I have 3 days of odd sorta 9-5 bleeding so im assuning that was withdrawal bleed. Cm seems to be doing as it should.

No idea on cycle lenth. Its been a long time since i had a proper cycle


----------



## babydustcass

Tanikins- sounds promising! How long were you on the implant? 

Sapphire and darkriver are you temping?

Afm- feeling under the weather, blocked and runny nose, headache. Hope I'm not getting poorly I have too much work to do! 
Just about to pick my little one up from nursery to go swimming lessons. Currently sat in the car scoffing a shop brought sandwich which us minging but kinda healthy and a sugar filled drench. Should really have gone to the gym this morning but work is tying me down. 
My mum and dad are arriving this Saturday to stay for over a week, ahhhh, and so I have so much to do for their arrival too. Prep guest room, clean house to within an inch of its life and hope some paint remains on the walls. Bath the dog, shampoo the sofas. You get the gist. On top of that I have to work all week, lucky i work from home and we have a conference show the week my mum is here! Joys!

I wish there were more hours in the day.
No cm this morning.... thinking that's it for me until Af comes


----------



## babydustcass

maybe_baby_ said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? What CD are we all on? I think im on CD20, and still unsure if I have Ov'd... kinda wishing AF does arrive soon if she is going to at all so I can start temping the next cycle. The brownish/pinkish CM i had a few days ago is now gone so I dont think AF is on her way after all. Only happened once on each day when wiping, the first time slightly more than the last day with a smidge and I wonder if it is indeed Ov spotting after reading up online about it. If it was Ovulation spotting, I could well be on my 2ww now... however Im dubious as I havent got a sure positive OPK yet, although the darkest test i posted a few days ago too is still the darkest result I have had thus far. Hate not knowing if i missed it with the OPKS, I have been testing at least 2-3 times a day! And so i keep testing just in case.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!! I'm cd16 of my (typically) 27 day cycle, 2dpo. Will be testing for the first time on Sunday, 8dpo.Click to expand...

Very exciting that'll come in no time


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck tanikins! I really hope your cycles proceed as usual.

Cd7 here, feeling pain when pressure is applied on my left ovary, so i guess i'll be ov'ing out of that side when the time comes....

Still unsure if we're actually trying this month or not. Damn money!

Does anyone else have unpredictable ov days? Mine vary up to a week it seems :/ i know opk's would solve this but i won't do them this month.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Thanks everyone, getting everything sorted so feeling better today. A really good friend has just told us she's pregnant and due in April so feeling kinda excited at the idea of having kids of a similar age and feeling a bit more excited again!

I am on cd9. I have fairly textbook cycles so will probably ov over the weekend (when we have friends staying...so sneaking off to dtd might be tricky!) are we all testaholics? I normally start poas about 6 dpo despite knowing better lol. I hope it's not just me!


----------



## gigglebox

<--------poasa right here :blush:
With my son and c/p i only got faint lines at 10dpo. I usually start testing around 8/9dpo


----------



## maybe_baby_

wishuwerehere said:


> Thanks everyone, getting everything sorted so feeling better today. A really good friend has just told us she's pregnant and due in April so feeling kinda excited at the idea of having kids of a similar age and feeling a bit more excited again!
> 
> I am on cd9. I have fairly textbook cycles so will probably ov over the weekend (when we have friends staying...so sneaking off to dtd might be tricky!) are we all testaholics? I normally start poas about 6 dpo despite knowing better lol. I hope it's not just me!

I'm new at this, but I think I have quickly become a poas addict! LOL When I was using OPKs earlier in the month, I couldn't wait to get out of bed in the morning to see the results. Now that I'm in the TWW, it's taking everything in me not to waste a test before 8dpo, and I know even that is early!!


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe, how many dpo are you?

Who's going to be our first october tester???


----------



## babydustcass

Not me... lol I dont even know if i ovd... or what CD i am really, at a guess cd 22, and at a guess i have ovd BUT im really just waiting for AF. all Ov symptoms seem to have gone and my Cervix is tilted, opks now getting lighter. Im even thinking of starting temping now, incase this is a LONG cycle.


----------



## Tanikins

I was on implant for 1 year. Microgynon for 1 month before that. 1 month free before that and 2 years of coil before that

Im really nauseous (been sick), have been feeling faint snd sore hips. Took a cheapie test :rofl: obvs complete :bfn: gonna wait a week then test everyother day untill af or :bfp: arrives


----------



## babydustcass

So you've tried quite a few. I have been on the pill for almost 4 years.
Before ttc #2 I had the mirena coil and hated every minute of having it. 
I will be happy to be free of birth control for the next year or so! 
I feel so much nicer without it, better skin, less mood swings and just generally feel better. I have developed terrible migraines over the last few years when I am due my withdrawal bleed. Hoping to get some relief from those because they write me off for 1 to 2 days at a time.


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm 3dpo. Trying to stay out of my own head until it's feasible that a BFP could show up, but it's not easy!! This is out first cycle TTC, so I know it's unlikely that it will happen this month, but I am so hopeful! =)


----------



## babydustcass

So... I was thinking if I started temping now... do you think I could cross reference my temperature with my own charts from a few years ago to gauge where I stand right now. For example, starting a chart now approx cd22 comparing my temperatures over the next few days with my old charts where my cross hairs sit at 97.4 every cycle... do you think that would even tell me anything? Lol I guess I am assuming my temps would be the same-ish as before as they were quite consistent.

Good luck Maybe, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## babydustcass

another very near positive opks this morning! Looks like I haven't even Ov'd lol hope i do this time
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0693.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, looks good! I'd almost call that positive! As for the temps...hey, it's worth a shot! Doesn't hurt to try it and see. 

So we dtd last night, but i'm only cd8 today. Think i'm in with a chance? ;) haha
Still going to try and give it an actual go this weekend if he agrees...the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies. So i am going to be testing this month after all as i have decided to go with a clinic in denmark. I think i will feel safer but wont be able to order until end of october. Can I please stay in the group?


----------



## gigglebox

Of course! :hugs: good luck to you!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm on CD1 today so I'm not going to be one of the first testers lol :blush:


----------



## Christy21

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm on CD1 today so I'm not going to be one of the first testers lol :blush:

Good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## Sapphire86

It's a poas addict's dream :laugh2:

I'm on cd6 and hoping for a positive opk within a week or two. We'll see...
 



Attached Files:







20150930_165154.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

I caved and bought 6 opk's today :blush: I swore I wouldn't this cycle...but this cramping...and the dtd'ing....I had to do it! Actually just checked now and the cramping I was having when I pushed on my ovary has stopped. oh well...I wasn't expecting it anyway, as it's super early in my cycle. Shouldn't be ov'ing for another 5-8 days or so.

soooooooo....anyone else have any OPK's to share? :D


----------



## BostonLover89

Hello!! I'm only on cd 6 for this cycle (8th cycle TTC) but I already started using OPKS. Partly because I'm wanting to make sure I don't miss my surge this month since I'm taking soy isos to hopefully O earlier AND also because I'm a POAS addict lol. Having the OPKS to use makes waiting to O a little less frustrating! Super negative so far of course. 

I'm praying I get some positive around cd 14-16. I'm thinking of getting the digitals for when I think the O is closer... Do you ladies prefer the normal lines or smileys?


----------



## gigglebox

I've never used digital ones, but i kind of like having two lines to analyze. Plus you can potentially see progression.

That said, i've only been mostly an opk stalker. I myself have only ever peed on 3 opk's. Total.


----------



## BostonLover89

gigglebox said:


> I've never used digital ones, but i kind of like having two lines to analyze. Plus you can potentially see progression.
> 
> That said, i've only been mostly an opk stalker. I myself have only ever peed on 3 opk's. Total.

Progression is a good point! I do like that too... Especially since I've had such random O dates for the past few months!


----------



## babydustcass

Yes lines for me too, for me I am too impatient to spend big money on digis to waste and so the ic opks are perfect for me and my little love affair with those sticks. 
I had a dream last night that af came and I was back to cd 1. It was such a relief as at least I was back to square one. Cd24 or there abouts today. Need to look back at when i potentially had ov spotting although I doubt it was it. The basal therm is coming out tomorrow so i can start seeing if there is any pattern going on. OH will be best pleased.
Why does ttc make us so freaky lol


----------



## babydustcass

My new opk stash arrived yesterday. I went for a different brand to one step I've been using and not sure I like them. They seem to have less dye


----------



## babydustcass

Haha btw my OH thought he would join me in peeing on an opk yesterday. He was joking about ovulating. You can just imagine his face when up pops a test line detecting LH, he absolutely capped himself before getting his Google warrior on to find out its normal for men too as it produces testosterone. Q feeling all manly lol &#9786;

No positive opk for me yet


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've not really used opks before, i think i would probably waste a lit of time fiddling with them if i did! Might try them if it takes a few cycles to conceive


----------



## Velathria

Well I am on cd 10 today but all my apps say I should ov on the 18th day weirdly... but yesterday cramps started on my left ovary and it's waaay too early... now I'm debating getting tests so I don't miss the window...what should I do? I am trying to keep myself from not buying them xD


----------



## wannabump82

Velathria - I would be too curious - I would have to test 

Ladies...can I ask when you are supposed to do a pregnancy test? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?


----------



## Velathria

I think I will buy some to test... I really don't want to miss it..but my ovulation has always been on time. Never wrong. . It's weird that it's so much earlier then usual.


----------



## wannabump82

Velathria said:


> I think I will buy some to test... I really don't want to miss it..but my ovulation has always been on time. Never wrong. . It's weird that it's so much earlier then usual.

Just buy some cheapies that way if you are wrong its not a dent in the pocket


----------



## Velathria

wannabump82 said:


> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> I think I will buy some to test... I really don't want to miss it..but my ovulation has always been on time. Never wrong. . It's weird that it's so much earlier then usual.
> 
> Just buy some cheapies that way if you are wrong its not a dent in the pocketClick to expand...

Where do you guys buy the cheap ones? All they have here in the stores is the digital one from clearblue.


----------



## wannabump82

Velathria said:


> wannabump82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> I think I will buy some to test... I really don't want to miss it..but my ovulation has always been on time. Never wrong. . It's weird that it's so much earlier then usual.
> 
> Just buy some cheapies that way if you are wrong its not a dent in the pocket Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you guys buy the cheap ones? All they have here in the stores is the digital one from clearblue.Click to expand...

Internet - ebay/amazon - if you start getting a dark line then I would use a digital one


----------



## Tanikins

Poundland:thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

Really Tanikins? I never thought to look there! Will remember that if I am ever low. 
My test line on the opk is almost gone now ...


----------



## babydustcass

wannabump82 said:


> Velathria - I would be too curious - I would have to test
> 
> Ladies...can I ask when you are supposed to do a pregnancy test? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?

I think 10dpo is a good day to start testing if you can wait... however I usually start at 8dpo.. and plan to this time too because I am too impatient


----------



## gigglebox

wannabump82 said:


> Velathria - I would be too curious - I would have to test
> 
> Ladies...can I ask when you are supposed to do a pregnancy test? I don't know how long my cycles are as I have only had one on 8 September. I'm not even sure I ovulated...I got AN almost position at 6pm at CD15. I wish I had tested a little later the same night on the off chance I got that positive. I tested again at 12 noon the next day but it was very faint...definite negative and has since disappeared. If I take that almost positive as a positive and ovulated the following day, do I count 14 days from there?

I think you can ov 1-3 days after a positive test...someone correct me if i'm wrong! But it'd probably be safe start counting dpo 1 as the day after your closest positive, or maybe 2 days after...


Velathria said:


> I think I will buy some to test... I really don't want to miss it..but my ovulation has always been on time. Never wrong. . It's weird that it's so much earlier then usual.

Just keep sexin' it up so you can be sure to have all windows covered :thumbup:


----------



## Velathria

Oh god amazon was a bad idea..... I just ordered a set with 40 opks and 20 early pregnancy test things plus a bbt thermometer and some vitamins for his and her xD


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Amazon is like the virtual version of target. You can't get out of there without buying 5+ things you didn't go there to get.


----------



## Tanikins

Yep 5 opk or 2 preg tests.

Tested with okp and preg today (because if your gonna pee on 1 stick why not pee on 2 :rofl:) both 100% neg.

Not sure if i hated wtt or ttc more.

Going from cm and cp im cd4 today. But im also 1st month off contraception so who knows whats happening


----------



## jjbuttons

Hello I'm new and first cycle ttc no 2 :) put a post up about if found out preg but booked in for colonoscopy in nov :s urgh


----------



## BostonLover89

Velathria said:


> Oh god amazon was a bad idea..... I just ordered a set with 40 opks and 20 early pregnancy test things plus a bbt thermometer and some vitamins for his and her xD

I did the same thing a few months ago!!!! Great deals hahaha DH says I'm a "pee stick" hoarder. Every time I see a coupon for tests I go grab some lol so now I have several HPTs in different brands that I've never had the chance to use! But I'll be prepared when AF is late!


----------



## Tanikins

Still have sore nipples but less pukey. Hoping tgis cycle isnt stupidly long. Ttc drives me crazy


----------



## babydustcass

Valethria I love amazon but it is a naughty shop or at least it makes me naughty lol
I'm just standing outside school and I am surrounded by babies. Everyone decided to have babies this summer and make me crazy broody.


----------



## gigglebox

Doesn't it just seem like it happens in waves?! I know 5 pregnant women currently.


----------



## BostonLover89

Same here, I feel like there are births and pregnancy announcements around every corner! Makes TTC all the more frustrating!!!


----------



## babydustcass

They are everywhere! 
I am convinced since ttc i spot every single pregnant person and every newborn baby. I must have been blind before


----------



## BostonLover89

It makes me want to try so much harder and do absolutely everything I can to join the mommy club!! DH even says he feels left out since he's one of the only guys in his squadron without kids. 

So to step things up I decided to buy the digital OPKS (using FR opk for 8 months)....HOLY BUYERS REMORSE! It was such a good idea last night when we ran to the store... But I looked at the receipt this morning and wanted to throw up. Over $60 for OPKS. Bleh! These puppies better be flashing smileys at me soon!


----------



## Tanikins

Im really hoping atleast 1 of us here gets an oct :bfp: and the rest follow quickly :flower:


----------



## babydustcass

How is everyone today?

I am getting impatient of this not knowing lark. OPK today was TOTALLY negative, not even a whiff of a line. Finding it hard to judge cervical positioning, cm is confusing. GRR! I might to a PG test this weekend...


----------



## babydustcass

BostonLover89 said:


> It makes me want to try so much harder and do absolutely everything I can to join the mommy club!! DH even says he feels left out since he's one of the only guys in his squadron without kids.
> 
> So to step things up I decided to buy the digital OPKS (using FR opk for 8 months)....HOLY BUYERS REMORSE! It was such a good idea last night when we ran to the store... But I looked at the receipt this morning and wanted to throw up. Over $60 for OPKS. Bleh! These puppies better be flashing smileys at me soon!


oh god thats expensive, fingers crossed they are flashing at you soon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BostonLover89

Babydustcass- I hate waiting to O! Especially since I've been taking soy to hopefully help me O earlier I'm just super impatient to see it actually working! Plus I feel a lot of pressure this month since DH will be gone for two weeks. I need to O before the 15th! Eek!


----------



## babydustcass

BostonLover89 said:


> It makes me want to try so much harder and do absolutely everything I can to join the mommy club!! DH even says he feels left out since he's one of the only guys in his squadron without kids.
> 
> So to step things up I decided to buy the digital OPKS (using FR opk for 8 months)....HOLY BUYERS REMORSE! It was such a good idea last night when we ran to the store... But I looked at the receipt this morning and wanted to throw up. Over $60 for OPKS. Bleh! These puppies better be flashing smileys at me soon!




BostonLover89 said:


> Babydustcass- I hate waiting to O! Especially since I've been taking soy to hopefully help me O earlier I'm just super impatient to see it actually working! Plus I feel a lot of pressure this month since DH will be gone for two weeks. I need to O before the 15th! Eek!


Fingers crossed for a positive soon. :hugs: Ive got near positives but nothing sure... Ive had the build up and now its all stopped. I am hoping i did O with the darkest line i could get on the OPK as I had some spotting (pinky brown CM) which could have been attributed to OV, but who really knows when you arent temping to make sure. Wish i had now


----------



## gigglebox

Hoping for hubs to give in, myself. 

Hope to see some positive opk's from you all! Except you babydust, I want to see a positive preg test! Where do you think you are in your cycle?


----------



## babydustcass

Maybe 6-8dpo? Probably neither of those haha! My uterus is so sore this morning and little elbows arent helping when the kids prod and poke me. Ouch
What's your oh saying giggle?


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm now 8 dpo, my CF is creamy and sticky. Had some odd pains yesterday and I've been fairly cranky X


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies! I've been M.I.A. for a little while, because a lot has been going on. Travelling next week to see family...just got a new job that will allow me to quit the two jobs I have now...DP is moving in with me next week...and then two weeks after that, we'll be moving into our own place together... So, my itinerary is super booked over the next couple of weeks. Which is good. I'm glad I'll be super busy to keep me from thinking about TTC.

So, I'm at the end of this cycle...AF should come either tomorrow or a couple of days after. O should come for me around Oct. 20th...and I don't plan to test until AF doesn't show up...which would be around Nov. 5th. 

This all seems so far away, but I'm still excited because this will be my first cycle TTC! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

It'll go by quickly! Just stay distracted. I like to obsess however haha

So, as for me, i'm out this cycle at the least. Hubs is concerned about finances and wants to see where we are at the end of this month. So....back to wtt for me :/ good luck to you all!


----------



## Lawes1987

9 dpo today... CF is white, thick and sticky. AF is due on Thursday, I think I'll test on Tuesday or Wednesday but I don't wanna waste tests.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi all, how are you doing? Sorry to hear you are out gigglebox, hope you are sorted and back here soon.
So I thought i would ovulate this weekend but so far I don't think it's happened, so i'm hoping the next few days it'll happen! Not very good at waiting lol


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm 9 dpo today and I caved... But I caved in a stupid way cause I went to Tesco and all they had were £9 digi clear blues. And I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE. Why did I do it to myself? 

Just after I did it I got a hot flush and felt dizzy. I feel stupid for caving and buying a stupid expensive test.


----------



## babydustcass

I think I might be finally on my way to ov!!! Lots and lots of crazy stretchy ewcm. .. It's actually freaked me out a bit :/ 
And the opks are on the build up again. Hoping for a positive in the next day or so... haha or at least I hope. Gonna temp to see


----------



## Tanikins

So im now 7dpo (i think, post contraceptive so who really knows)
Symptoms are:
Nausea
Sore nipples
Wet cm and lots of it
And the most fun - motion sickness when still

If im not preg im gonna have 1 bitch of a period


----------



## babydustcass

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Mobile%20Uploads/20151005_233258.jpg
Fingers crossed this is O!!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

That looks great, babydustcass!! Go get BDing!! :haha:

AFM- just got a :bfp: on a FR Gold Digi! Cautiously optimistic though, since I know they can give false positives. I did take it apart and saw a faint second line, so that is encouraging. Tomorrow morning I will test with a regular FRER =)


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats maybebaby! I can't wait to hear the results of the frer!

Babydust, that opk looks promising. Fx it means your bfp is on its way in a couple of weeks. 

My update: I'm on cd 11 (1st cycle post pill) and no sign of an lh surge yet. I'm consistently getting stark negative opks with very faint test lines when dry. 

But... way less withdrawl symptoms from stopping birth control than last time around. Hopefully those hormones are regulating quickly.

My baby girl turned 2 a few weeks ago and the meltdowns have started in full force... where did my easy sweet baby go?! Now I'm questioning my sanity for wanting #2! I'm telling myself she'll be in a new stage by the time baby 2 arrives so baby fever continues :)


----------



## babyt2

I'm on CD13 and no positive opk yet :( the last 4 days have been light lines and they don't seem to be darkening.. Really hoping for a pos soon!


----------



## babydustcass

Yay maybebaby so happy for you!!! piccies? ?
We will bd again today to make sure we hit ov. Really hoping this is it. I just checked and I am near 40 something days since I took my last pill lol
Sapphire my little girl is the same now but she is just about to turn 4. I think we skipped terrible twos and got hit with threenager issues. She is so highly strung and bossy and I'm hoping a couple of months from now she will chill out some. She's always been so laid back but now is really pushing everyone on everything. My mum is here for a week though so I am sure she will be good as gold hehe.


----------



## babydustcass

babyt2 said:


> I'm on CD13 and no positive opk yet :( the last 4 days have been light lines and they don't seem to be darkening.. Really hoping for a pos soon

Fingers crossed!. I know some don't get a rise until the day of the surge and then bam a few hours later a positive. Not happened for me like that this cycle, lots of frustrating rises and no positive until last night :) ewcm to go with it.:happydance:


----------



## Mama_K

I am new here to the forum. This is our 2nd cycle TTC w baby #2. Our first child was an "oops," so this is still very much new to me. My period is just getting over. Had a 35 day cycle this last time which is pretty much the norm with me. I want to get pregnant so bad, I know it's only cycle 2 but I was hoping to get pregnant right off the bat.


----------



## babydustcass

Hi Mama, Welcome! It is so different planning than having a whoops isnt it! My first was a surprise too!

Yay for super positive OPK!! coupled with wet cm and high open cervix! 
A comparison of last nights and this mornings with 3rd morning pee
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0735.jpg


----------



## blessme

:witch: finally came! Almost a week late.... 

Cant believe it didn't happen the first time we tried...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats maybebaby! So pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby_

maybe_baby_ said:


> That looks great, babydustcass!! Go get BDing!! :haha:
> 
> AFM- just got a :bfp: on a FR Gold Digi! Cautiously optimistic though, since I know they can give false positives. I did take it apart and saw a faint second line, so that is encouraging. Tomorrow morning I will test with a regular FRER =)

Definitely a false positive. Used a FRER with FMU and BFN. Also tested with another FR Gold digital using the same FMU and BFN. Feels a little like I got punched in the gut. :nope:


----------



## babydustcass

oh maybe baby im so sorry, how many dpo are you?


----------



## BostonLover89

Oh no maybe baby, I'm so sorry! Tests that give false positives should be burned!!! 
Hopefully you will get a BFP in a few days! Fx for you!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thank you all :hugs: I'm 10dpo, so know there is still a chance, but I could have done without the excitement and let down.


----------



## babydustcass

Yes I can imagine bloody tests!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Tanikins

Errrrrgh. I feel sick, im bloated, cervix is so high i can only just reach it. Loooooads of creamy cm.

Tested :bfn: no hint of colour at all. Im 10dpo (i think) still to early or am i out for month 1?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey everyone! May i join? This month was my first cycle TTC , and today is 15dpo, no AF and i feel so sick :cry:

Need some support i think :cry:


----------



## babydustcass

Still early Tanikins, depending on when implantation happened and what test you used. 
Feel better soon xxx

Welcome golden! Have you tested yet? Xx


----------



## Tanikins

Been thinking about it im either 8dpo or 10dpo. 

Symptoms are less today. EalrY am sickness, dark nipples, high soft titled back cervix (no idea of normal) wet cm


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks Babydust:hugs:

I was gonna test with frer this morning but my temp dropped .2 c so i used dollar store test and got negative.

I have really bad headache and nausea today, along with painful/itchy breasts, and i go to washroom every 30mins. If i didnt get negative, i would definitely say im preggo.


----------



## Tanikins

I feel the same. If anyone gave me my syptoms id sat deffo prego. Thats blazing white test said otherwise.

I know im newly off bc and its the 1st month but blllluegh..i want to be preg yesterday


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins Yours is still too early to test! 

If i get AF, then im gonna go to doctor to see why i had non stop cramps and all other symptoms for 2 weeks. I must be sick or something :wacko:

My husband thinks im reading too much about early pregnancy and making myself believe that i have all the symptoms:growlmad: I wish he could feel how it is.


----------



## babydustcass

When did you come off birth control Golden?

Tamikins, your not out yet still so early! 

Afm, sods law my mother and father have come to stay the week I am ovulating and we are all super busy with preparing for an exhibition and I have a musical show to perform in every night this week until Saturday. We managed to bd the day before my positive and then 2 days with no bd and then bd tonight. Don't hold out much hope for this cycle to be honest. And I was so happy to get a positive lol


----------



## ChiiBaby

Im on CD 17 atm (Have no idea when I OV, im rubbish at this haha) Lets just hope those little swimmers get there! 

Good luck all <3


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm excited that some of yall are so close to testing! 

I'm getting bored wating for my lh surge. I'm at cd 13 with no ovulation in sight... Fx I ovulate within a couple of weeks and not in 9 months like last time ttc. I think I'm still a little scarred from my rough transition off the pill three years ago. I was hoping to be a little more zen this time around but my type A personality is getting the best of me!


----------



## BostonLover89

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm excited that some of yall are so close to testing!
> 
> I'm getting bored wating for my lh surge. I'm at cd 13 with no ovulation in sight... Fx I ovulate within a couple of weeks and not in 9 months like last time ttc. I think I'm still a little scarred from my rough transition off the pill three years ago. I was hoping to be a little more zen this time around but my type A personality is getting the best of me!

I'm cd 13 today too! Let's be terribly impatient together hahah. I've gotten the flashy smileys on the CB digitals but a lot of ladies on here have mentioned that it took 6-7 days of flashes before they got their solid. All of the regular OPKS are still clearly negative. Do you usually O very late in your cycle?


----------



## babydustcass

So... I think that's it for me this month considering myself 1dpo as I had a temp dip yesterday and it's up high again this morning. I am not sure we bd'd enough as my mum and dad are staying and it's awkward. Ive also had rehearsals every night since Sunday. Just waiting to see now :) 

Hope everyone is well so excited for those so close to testing, goodluck. And for those waiting to ovulate /positive opks goodluck


----------



## Tanikins

Cervix is still high tilted back and creamy/lotiony cm - which i lknow means nothing. 1 boob is a bit sore, maybe an hour od nausea this am nothing major.

Dpo - 9 or 11.

Hoping to test on monday if im lt out


----------



## maybe_baby_

Good luck Tanikins and babydust! Baby dust to you and everyone who got positive OPKs!!

AFM- tested again this morning using IC and BFN. I'm 11/12 dpo (think I ovulated at night). AF due on Saturday, so feeling pretty out after a BFN today. I don't think I would be as disappointed if I didn't get the false positive earlier this week. This is our first so I told DH after the BFP and we were both so excited, so I think every BFN hits a little harder than it otherwise would :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

:witch: got me last night :cry: I was like maybe im spotting but nop, full force bleeding. CD2 for me:sleep:


----------



## wannabump82

:witch: got me also but i'm now spotting so I'm on cd5. I received some soya iso in the post yesterday so I am taking those cd4 to 8 in the hope that I will ovulate for sure. I only have one cycle to calculate how long my cycles are so if I base it on my previous cycle (of 26 days) my most fertile days (according to baby centre) should be Tuesday, 13 October - Sunday, 18 October so I will start testing opk from Monday. I would be due period on 30 October (my birthday) so I think I will test then. Oh and I decided to try and temp this month but as I am terrible for sleeping I will just have to see how it goes


----------



## GoldenRatio

I usually have 28 days cycle so this cycle was 30, and fertility friend says i will ovulate oct 21. Im gonna use opk starting CD8, and started temping vaginally this month since i sleep my mouth open :happydance:

Made BD schedule, gonna BD every second day and 3 days back to back once i get positive opk :happydance: Hubby is annoyed by my schedules but you gotta do what you gotta do...

Goodluck to all of us :hugs:


----------



## Tanikins

Tested with a cheapy 25 m/ml (or whatever) and nothing but white


----------



## babydustcass

25m/ml isn't the most sensitive Tanikins :) keep testing


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! I'm back! Hubs jumped back aboard the ttc bus just in time :dance: officially 1dpo here. Will probably start testing the 15th or 16th as I scored some OLD frer's! 

Tanikins, how long have you been trying?


----------



## babydustcass

Yay giggle! That's fab news so pleased to have you back, we've missed you :)


----------



## Sapphire86

BostonLover89 said:


> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited that some of yall are so close to testing!
> 
> I'm getting bored wating for my lh surge. I'm at cd 13 with no ovulation in sight... Fx I ovulate within a couple of weeks and not in 9 months like last time ttc. I think I'm still a little scarred from my rough transition off the pill three years ago. I was hoping to be a little more zen this time around but my type A personality is getting the best of me!
> 
> I'm cd 13 today too! Let's be terribly impatient together hahah. I've gotten the flashy smileys on the CB digitals but a lot of ladies on here have mentioned that it took 6-7 days of flashes before they got their solid. All of the regular OPKS are still clearly negative. Do you usually O very late in your cycle?Click to expand...

Boston, that sounds like your getting closer to ovulation! I do have a history of ovulating late or not at all which is why I use the cheapies. I ordered 100 and expect them to last 3-4 months :D


----------



## Sapphire86

These are from cd 6 to cd 14. Still no sign of O. :nope:

At least I'm getting faint lines so I've got at least a little lh?
 



Attached Files:







20151008_191714-resized-500.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

I had a very faint line one day, and an almost totally positive the next (which ended up being positive for me). A faint test now doesn't mean tomorrow's won't be positive! Sometimes you don't get progression so subtly.


----------



## babydustcass

I agree with giggle. I would be testing twice a day sapphire. On e at 10 am and again at 9pm. Sometimes the surge is so short you could catch the start and end of it by testing once a day. 
2dpo for me and temp still up so looks even more promising that I did O at least


----------



## Tanikins

So today is 10/12dpo

Symptoms
Nausea
1 sore nipple
Funny head - not quite a head ache but pain there
My morning coffee is hard to drink
Cervic still high tilted soft and wet.

Hoping the postie bring my 10 miu test


----------



## Tanikins

Also dont really know of this is related but im find physical activity really difficult. For example last week 5k run was fine easy normal. This week im struggling to hit 3k


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds so promising., i've heard of lots of women struggling with workouts when they're newly pregnant, like getting winded really quickly.


----------



## Tanikins

Tested and neg again. Af should be here around mon/tues. So ill test weds id nothing. 

I think im going to 'try' ro be less crazy next cycle. Because this hasnt been fun


----------



## gigglebox

Tank, if you're 10 or 11dpo it could still be too early. My super "is this even a line" squinter with my son was at 10dpo with a FRER. I'm sure any other test would have been negative.


----------



## Tanikins

Ill test again befor weds in sure :dohh:

Tbf its only a month since my implant was out. I mean i think i ovulated going by cm and cp but theres every chance i didnt.

It took 6 months to regulate after implant last time. But im hoping my 6 stone weight loss will help speed things up - who knows


----------



## Poppet2016

Hello all -

New to the forum - but regularly reading lots of thread!

So am currently 11dpo in TWW for second month of TTC. 

This month I O'd on 28th sept. 

We inseminated on 27th evening, 28th morning and evening, and 29th evening. 

Each time, my husband did the deed in a sterile pot, in which there was a small amount of preseed. We left it to liquify for about 5-10 mins. Sucked up into 10ml syringe, then I inserted it into me. I left the syringe to adjust to my body temp before slowing ejecting into me. Once all injected, I left the syringe as a plus for 15 minutes to make sure nothing came out. 
I was propped up on 3 pillows whilst injecting.
And stayed up on pillows for 30-45 minutes and also had an 'o' on two of the occasions. I went straight to bed (after desperately needing the loo!) TMI hehe

This month we used preseed and also took pregnacare conception tablets for both myself and my husband. 

At 11dpo, my symptoms are:

- lower back pain
- lower abdomen pains ( like AF but not!)
- feels wet down there but actually kinda dry
- on off headaches since 8dpo (which I never get)
- two weird dreams where I got BFPs
- sicky feeling but not been sick
- occasional nauseous/ dizzy feeling
- ratty and irritable (which I get before AF anyway!)

NO SORE BREASTS
NOT MUCH MUCUS

When do you think I should test? 

Do any of these symptoms sound positive?

Do you think I inseminated at good timings?

Hope to hear from mummies, mummies to be, ladies who are hoping to get their BFPs. 

Thank you all in advance!

Xxxxxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sounds like all the symptoms i had last cycle but got af:cry: Hopefully you get positive hun! Still too early to test. 

im confused about why you inseminating yourself, and not just have intercourse?


----------



## Tanikins

^ same question here.

Symptoms sound promising so far


----------



## Poppet2016

We are unable to do it the natural way. 
Hence home inseminations. 
Got crazy lower back pains and feeling really irritable. 
headache still there!

When do you think I should test?

Hoping I get a BFP!

How's everyone else coming along?

Sending positivity to all ... Xxxxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

How did you confirm ur ovulation day? 

12dpo is good day to start testing , assuming implantation happened 8dpo. But if you dont wanna waste frer, then test af due date.


----------



## Poppet2016

Using Clear Blue dual hormone opks
Empty circle appears on low fertility
Smiley flashing face in high fertility days running up to the peak day
And static smiley face on peak day - Ovulation day.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I suggest you start temping, bkz opk is good tool to guess around when you ovulate but temping can actually pin point the exact day. 

My opk went smiley face 2 days before i ovulated. And some people say that they get smiley face like week before they actually ovulate.


----------



## Tanikins

Can i quit ttc now this is far too frustrating :rofl:

I can never understand why if you do everything 'right' why it doesnt happen? I know nobody can answer that but its still make me wonder. Like do our bodies know some eggs arent 'good'


----------



## gigglebox

I think that's the theory, that the eggs may be flawed somehow. Could also be an issue with the lining of your uterus. Could also be an issue with the sperm that penetrated the egg, like maybe it's got a morphology issue and the pregnancy can't progress. The egg may have also accidentally accepted two sperm, which i think can also stop progress. There are actually a ton of things that have to be "just right" with pregnancy....it's a wonder it happens at all!

Edit: they actually say of the millions of sperm ejaculated, onky a few dozen will make it to the egg.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I wanna stop TTC too but highly doubt it will happen naturally with my luck :cry:

My hubby is already so annoyed by my pregnancy symptoms and BD scheduling:blush: I feel like a pregnancy obsessed maniac:nope: Oh and forgot to mention all my friends and sister in law being pregnant and keep posting their baby scans:growlmad:


----------



## Tanikins

My oh has askes i dont mention it. He doesnt like being milked lmao.

Its hard not to obsess over it though


----------



## GoldenRatio

I keep telling myself not to mention him my symptoms or ovulation time, but i cant hold it :blush: I swear if i got pregnant to an iphone, he would be more excited :coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

Tanikins said:


> My oh has askes i dont mention it. He doesnt like being milked lmao.

:haha: omg that's too funny!

GR, forgive me if you've already said but how long have you been ttc? Tombe honest, I can see your hubby's side on the scheduled sex, as it probably makes it feel more like a chore, less spontaneous baby making. Maybe keep the schedule to yourself and just makes your advances on him when you want/need to?


----------



## Ziuta

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> My oh has askes i dont mention it. He doesnt like being milked lmao.
> 
> :haha: omg that's too funny!
> 
> GR, forgive me if you've already said but how long have you been ttc? Tombe honest, I can see your hubby's side on the scheduled sex, as it probably makes it feel more like a chore, less spontaneous baby making. Maybe keep the schedule to yourself and just makes your advances on him when you want/need to?Click to expand...



Tried one cycle so far, but when i want something, i have no patience and i talk way too much so hubby is already done with TTC hehe thats why I came here :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, i know what you mean. I obsess about everything, unfortunately. I often worry about things for no reason that way....oh well.

Is the golden ratio a phi reference? Hope i'm remembering my geometry right...


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Haha, i know what you mean. I obsess about everything, unfortunately. I often worry about things for no reason that way....oh well.
> 
> Is the golden ratio a phi reference? Hope i'm remembering my geometry right...


Haha yes I'm actually impressed! Not many people knows about it. I'm math major and lov golden ratio :coffee::coffee:


----------



## SugarBeth

October is my first month ttc! We'll be officially TTC in two weeks!


----------



## babydustcass

Wooo sugarbeth! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust

And for me today I've had a few shooting pains in my cervix. Cervix is now lower and hard again and temps still up :) so glad I temped as I've stopped peeing on sticks. So much better to see where I am on a chart! But I've noticed I actually stir at 5am every morning, something I'd never really noticed. As soon as I feel myself stirring I've been temping, which of course wakes me up a little more but I am so knackered this week, I am soon back off. Last musical performances today, matinee and evening which my husband and parents are coming to watch! Exciting and nerve wrecking


----------



## babydustcass

Oo forgot to share this, I found this website very useful when ttc #2 https://beautifulcervix.com/your-cycle/


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats Sugar! 
Thanks babydust, I just skimmed it but will have to look more closely later.
GR, I was obsess with pi in highschool. There was this chart on my wall of the first 30 numbers or so, and when I got bored in class i would just look at the chart and memorize them. I had about 27 down for a looooonng time....but i have memory recall issues now so I'm struggling to pull them right now :/ i think....3.1415926535....dang, that's sad lol


----------



## Tanikins

Bluegh nausea sucks. I work in a subway. Making food today isnt fun. 

Hoping to test again monday i think


----------



## Sapphire86

Welcome sugarbeth! :dust:

AFM... I am expecting to ovulate really late or not at all this cycle. Still getting negative opks but finally have creamy cm rather than dry/sticky so I'm taking that as a sign my body is ramping up hormone production! Of course I'd love a bfp this cycle but I'd be almost as excited with ovulation!

Also I've gotten my fertility friend tracker back up and running after a nearly 3 year hiatus and it was kind of cool looking back at my last few cycles ttc from last time. I had forgotten about my 2 week attempt at temping back in 2012 :laugh2: It was an epic fail. 

Who is still waiting to O and who is in the tww right now? I'm looking forward to hearing results when you start testing!


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies 
Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Am on 12dpo and CD28. 
To test or not to test?

Having AF cramps - on and off
Slight headaches
More mucus than I have done in the pass two days!

No other symptoms today!... Or at the moment!

Any advice!!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm out. Cramps last night, AF today right on schedule. Good luck to everyone else this month!


----------



## Sapphire86

*Poppet* I'm impressed you've held out this long! I would've caved and tested at 10 dpo :)

*Maybe* I'm so sorry the :witch: has arrived. Fx next cycle will be yours!


----------



## babydustcass

Poppet get testing hehe! I would be :)
Sapphire I recently got my ff back up and was able to find my bfp chart from my youngest. So cool!!!


----------



## Poppet2016

Still haven't tested. 
Had a really tiring day and no energy to go buy a test

Had AF pains all evening - really feel like it's on it's way! :0( had no other symptoms!

Should I still test tomorrow?


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for the warm welcome! We were originally going to TTC last June, but we had to hold off. It feels like we've been waiting forever! I think DH may even have baby fever even worse than I do, so we can't wait. As always, we already have the baby's name picked out (and with back ups) and have a theme as well. We're so ready for this next little one!

Anyone else O'ing at the end of the month? I'm due to O around the 30th, so I'm going to be late to the fun testing party! lol


----------



## Kern

Guys, the weirdest thing happened today. I'm 6dpo and this morning I noticed the tiniest little blood clot? In the toilet. Sorry if tmi. I never bleed this early, nothing on the toilet paper and nothing since. Too soon for implantation bleeding? What in the world?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh I still have freaking pregnancy symptoms:( I usually have 28 days cycle and three days of heavy flow. I got spotting (30cd) October 7th, medium flow 8th and light flow 9th, af was done this morning however I have cramps still, itchy and hurting bbs, Nausea and extremely emotional, not sure what's going on :( should I go to doctor? and say what?


----------



## Tanikins

Still neg on test. Holding off is going well :haha:

Today my bits hurt / lower abdomen (sorta hips low). Not really sure how to explain it just a heavy achy stabby feeling. Im really hoping af arrives in the next few day and i can move on. Dont want a repeat of last time we ttc


----------



## Tanikins

So :witch: is here. Im actually ok about it. Atleast i know my bodies doing as it should post implant/pill :happydance: Im at 29 days from last contraception and 26 days from start of last bleed. Last bleed was very odd as im geussing was just break through.

On to cycle 2 :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay tani! Glad things are proceeding as they should :thumbup:

GR, if you have a test I'd take one just to rule out pregnancy. If it's negative, I'd say don't worry about it unless they symptoms continue for days...then make an appt, tell them you had an unusual period and the symptoms which are bothering you. Not sure what they can do though....usually i find they just make you wait things out.

Kern, sounds like it could be ib to me! When are you testing?

Sugar, is it true the second one is easier? I'm a bit nervous about #2! Also, if I don't catch this cycle, i'll be due to ov again about the end of october, or start of november.


----------



## Tanikins

GR im same as gig do a test then if symptoms persist see a doc. Maybe request your bloods drawn and checked.

Sugar - we were originally ttcing last aug (had coil out) but after some serious finance maths we realised 2 in child care just wasnt an option. I kinda feel like ive already waited a year+ for this.

Ttc isnt a fun game :haha: should of just bought monopoly :rofl:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Did an other pregnancy test and its negative, and I'm sure Doctors won't take me serious until I ttc for at least 6 months. I have appointment with hormone specialist on Tuesday, maybe I will ask him. Thanks girls, will keep u posted:coffee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I still have the symptoms so I did an other test with a cheapie I got from Amazon, got a faint line (wasn't morning urine), then I went to clinic and Doctor said that she can't do anything or refer to gyno until we try for a year :/ how if I'm having miscarriage, why doctors are so careless :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Tanikins said:


> GR im same as gig do a test then if symptoms persist see a doc. Maybe request your bloods drawn and checked.
> 
> Sugar - we were originally ttcing last aug (had coil out) but after some serious finance maths we realised 2 in child care just wasnt an option. I kinda feel like ive already waited a year+ for this.
> 
> Ttc isnt a fun game :haha: should of just bought monopoly :rofl:

^LOL! At least that game ends within a few hours hahaha

Golden, so sorry they aren't doing anything to help :( But seeing the hormone specialist sounds like a good step. could be the reason for all your symptoms.


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Yay tani! Glad things are proceeding as they should :thumbup:
> 
> GR, if you have a test I'd take one just to rule out pregnancy. If it's negative, I'd say don't worry about it unless they symptoms continue for days...then make an appt, tell them you had an unusual period and the symptoms which are bothering you. Not sure what they can do though....usually i find they just make you wait things out.
> 
> Kern, sounds like it could be ib to me! When are you testing?
> 
> Sugar, is it true the second one is easier? I'm a bit nervous about #2! Also, if I don't catch this cycle, i'll be due to ov again about the end of october, or start of november.


Probably will only test if I miss af. I say that now but we will see. I'm having zero symptoms besides that so I'm not really expecting much.


----------



## sd11

Hello all! 

This is my first post and my first cycle TTC!

Hubby and I have been talking about TTC for the last year and finally kicked it into gear yesterday. 1 day TTC! 

I started charting with Fertility Friend in 2013 after some problems with an irregular cycle. I charted for a year, had a bunch of tests, and things eventually evened out, so doctors assume it was just stress. I stopped charting in 2014 and started again two months ago, knowing we were gearing up to start trying.

I'm only on CD8 so I won't be testing until the first week of November but I'm excited for this big step! I'm getting acquainted with the forums so I have some friends to chat with. DH knows I chart and keep an eye on my fertility but I'm keeping him in the dark about the specifics to keep the pressure off him. I'm also keeping most of my friends and family in the dark about it so the pressure is off me. I don't want people constantly asking me or staring at me trying to figure out if I'm pregnant.

I have quite a few friends with fertility issues and I get pretty anxious so I'm as nervous as I am excited about this adventure.

I've got my BBT and my OPK and I'm ready and raring to go!!

:happydance:


----------



## Sapphire86

Welcome sd! I'm on cd17 but with no ovulation in sight so I don't expect to test until the beginning of November either. It sounds like you've got a great start since you've already been charting. I hope your journey ttc is a short and happy one!


----------



## babydustcass

Stupid stupid lol! I already took a test and of course it is BFN as i am only 6dpo!!! LOL knew it would be, but I havent peed on a stick in a week and was itching. cant even see a squinter. Will test again on wednesday! Im so impatient

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSC_0751.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, not "a" test, but "two" tests! Hey, i don't blame you :p i plan on testing 8dpo, thursday, but may hold out....i don't know...


----------



## Poppet2016

Hey ladies

14 dpo / CD30

Not tested yet

Am feeling fluy at the moment - headaches and bunged up/slightly runny nose. 

TMI... But I have got yellow ish cm - but there is not much of it - just a bit when I go to the bathroom and wipe. 
Also, can just about reach my cervix with middle finger - anyone know what this means - it's a little soft/medium - I think?

Really feel like AF is coming - so not sure if I should bother testing or not?!

Any opinions?


----------



## babydustcass

haha I know... terrible! I will try and wait until 8dpo before testing again. I was 8dpo when i got my bpf with my youngest. we shall see. those little sticks are too irresistable


----------



## babydustcass

Poppet2016 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> 14 dpo / CD30
> 
> Not tested yet
> 
> Am feeling fluy at the moment - headaches and bunged up/slightly runny nose.
> 
> TMI... But I have got yellow ish cm - but there is not much of it - just a bit when I go to the bathroom and wipe.
> Also, can just about reach my cervix with middle finger - anyone know what this means - it's a little soft/medium - I think?
> 
> Really feel like AF is coming - so not sure if I should bother testing or not?!
> 
> Any opinions?

Poppet, I worship your strength not to test!!! You have brilliant symptoms and high cervix too! TEST!!!


----------



## Poppet2016

But I also have AF pains. 
Feels a little wet as though I might have started, but when I go loo there is only a very small amount of yellowish cm. 
Cervix can be felt with tip of finger

But I've also heard cervix position is a myth when tellin of pregnant. 

Sorry for TMI - it's my second cycle TTC #1.


----------



## gigglebox

Cm position is useless, but i say test!!! Af cramps are a good sign for being pregnant too :)


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies,
I am going to be leaving you. I never had an insemination and I ended up meeting someone and am now in a relationship (long story haha)


----------



## Poppet2016

Cervix is medium height now - not sure if its soft or firm - not sure how to tell?!

Still have AF pains

Still got cold - tingly ears, slightly runny nose and headaches
When I cough - it feels odd down there. 

Boobs - nipples feel sensitive - but not sure if that's me imagining stuff?!

What to do?! 
Sorry to keep pestering with symptoms!


----------



## Sapphire86

Poppet I recall having many of the same symptoms when I got my bfp. I thought I was out because of the af like cramps but the sore boobs were the real sign for me. I'd test! (Well if we're honest I'd have tested at 8 dpo!)


----------



## babydustcass

Test! Come on poppet, It's the only way you're gonna know. Haha I'm actually itching to know for you lol I had a cold when I got my BFP with my second

I sometimes think because we are symptom spotting we feel/notice things we would have previously overlooked. All your symptoms sound really promising, I don't know where you find the will power to not test.
6dpo and no symptoms at all really that I can't attribute to other things


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats Darkriver!

Popper, testing is the only way to know...


----------



## Kern

Ahhhh test!!


----------



## irinairina

Hi everyone! pls add me to the group. This is our first month ttc :) Good luck to everyone on their journey! xo


----------



## Kern

Man I have been getting hot then freezing cold, then burning up again all day for the last few days. Anyone else? Is this a symptom? Haha


Popper have you tested???


----------



## irinairina

Kern said:


> Man I have been getting hot then freezing cold, then burning up again all day for the last few days. Anyone else? Is this a symptom? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popper have you tested???

Im having hot flashes tonight too, and feel a little crampy. Breasts have been sore since the day my opk tested positive, which was i believe 5 days ago. I wonder if i listen to my body way too much now, looking for symptoms. On regular basis i would probably not even notice them, as I am totally used to having pms symptoms for like 2 weeks every month.:wacko:


----------



## Kern

irinairina said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Man I have been getting hot then freezing cold, then burning up again all day for the last few days. Anyone else? Is this a symptom? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popper have you tested???
> 
> Im having hot flashes tonight too, and feel a little crampy. Breasts have been sore since the day my opk tested positive, which was i believe 5 days ago. I wonder if i listen to my body way too much now, looking for symptoms. On regular basis i would probably not even notice them, as I am totally used to having pms symptoms for like 2 weeks every month.:wacko:Click to expand...


Haha I feel like I do too so I'm just trying to ignore the stuff that might be and pay attention to the rare stuff. I don't remember being hot then cold like this. Who knows? Haha


----------



## Poppet2016

Nope not tested yet. 
Today is 15dpo / CD31
Had a yellow snot looking cm this morning 
Have AF cramps and pains
Got a cold - runny nose and headache
So just waiting for the dreaded witch to arrive rather than feeling disappointed. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Tanikins

Poppet you are a saint. Id test though as im sure snotty looking cm is a big preggo sign.

Correct me if im wrong on that one


----------



## Poppet2016

At work now so shall test this evening

TMI.... But about 5/6 days ago I got a snotty cm blob and today in the morning - so it's only happened twice. 

No symptoms at the moment - apart from my runny nose and headache. 

Are you TTC at the moment - how you doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, can't believe you haven't tested yet! How long is your LP usually?

I'm only 6dpo and already debating if i should test tomorrow morning haha


----------



## Poppet2016

Haha not sure how I managed to Last this long - I think it's because I don't want see a negative result - so I put it off. 

At work - got major AF cramps - so pretty sure the witch will be greeting me this evening or tomorrow!

Getting a bit more white cm. 
Still got headaches and few lower back pains. 

Think it's more AF than PG!


----------



## babydustcass

Goodluck tonight Poppet!
AFM some twinges today and a few cramps and a kinda burning sensation in my uterus for about 15 minutes on the left side. Other than that, no symptoms from me today. Im tired but I had a hell of a week with work last week and havent been able to slow down this week.


----------



## Poppet2016

Quick question - checked cervix position. Can feel it at the end of finger or just before. Does that mean it's medium/high?

As before AF it's meant to be low - hence prob 1/3 of middle finger then feeling it??!

Just wondering?!


----------



## gigglebox

They say generally you're suppose to be low, open, and firm right before af.


um....:test: you're killing us!


----------



## Poppet2016

Lol how low is low in comparison to middle finger?

I shall test tonight. 
Still at work!!


----------



## babydustcass

I think it depends on the individual you'd have to be checking cp often to establish what is low and high for you personally


----------



## Kern

Mine is so low it only goes one knuckle deep right before af. So yours is probably high which is good for pg! Can't wait to see your results! 

I'm 9dpo today. Af should show this sat or sun if I have a 29 day cycle again. So far my symptoms are the hot flashes then cold chills, the tiny blood drop on 6dpo, lack of pms bitchiness, usually as week before af I become the worst bitch ever, I have to remind my husband what time of the month it is. Haha so far that isn't here. I'm tired. I feel like my sense of smell is up and I'm running to the restroom a lot more. I won't rest until next Monday for sure. I hate false bfns so much I'd rather just wait. Ahhhh!

How is everyone?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello ladies! So my situation may be slightly different from everyone else's, as I have just come off of birth control called nexplanon. It's an implant that goes directly in your arm, formerly known as implanton. I got it removed on September 30th, and still no period! We have actively been trying. I have had mendyrual like cramping lately, and had a glob of stringy yellowish cervical mucus today, not sure what that was! I keep feeling like af is coming, but nothing! I say or two ago I was getting cramps and could feel a wetness in my underwear. Every time I checked it was just an abundance of watery cm. I wish I knew what was going on! Any ideas?


----------



## Kern

Hmmm if you had stretchy cm it could be ovulation? I honestly can't offer much advice, I haven't been on bc for years. Sorry. Maybe someone can offer some insight?


On another note, I know I said I wouldn't buuuuuuut I just happened to go to the store and get some frers lol. Should I test tonight at 9dpo? Or tomorrow morning? Ahhhh. I have to pee a lot lately so I can hold it for a long time and try right before bed, hahahah why do I do this to myself? :)


----------



## irinairina

So yesterday I felt crampy and had a few hot flashes in the eve. Today the cramps are almost gone. Breasts still sore, which could totally be pms symptoms. I also have a headache and am super tired the last couple of days.. Its hot outside, so may be the heat is draining me :/ I wish I would just let it go and stop listening to my body so closely. Its only my 5th or 6th dpo, so I should really be more patient.. Hows everyone doing today? :)


----------



## Kern

irinairina said:


> So yesterday I felt crampy and had a few hot flashes in the eve. Today the cramps are almost gone. Breasts still sore, which could totally be pms symptoms. I also have a headache and am super tired the last couple of days.. Its hot outside, so may be the heat is draining me :/ I wish I would just let it go and stop listening to my body so closely. Its only my 5th or 6th dpo, so I should really be more patient.. Hows everyone doing today? :)


I know exactly what you mean. I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this month because I was so sure last month and was not, but here I am. Every little thing I'm googling to see if it's a possible symptom. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, things are probably going to be out of whack until you are detoxed from all the hormones. Maybe try opk's?

Kern, test in the morning so holding pee is a little easier. I think I'm going to, too  which is silly because I'll almost certainly have a negative test as I'll only be 7dpo....but heck, I have 15 tests, and 7 of those are FR6days sooner, might as well use 'em!

I'm only testing because my body is still being suspecious. Boobs feel fine (they usually hurt up until af), cervix is TIGHTLY closed--moreso than i've ever felt before, ever....and cm hasn't lessened yet. 

I know i'm wasting tests but it's the only way to shut up the "what if's" in my head


----------



## Poppet2016

Good morning ladies ...

So at 16dpo / cd32 I took a cheapie eBay preg test as I wasnt able to get a more expensive one.....

And....

BFP!!!

After 10 mins still two dark pink lines! 

Will get a digital one later today and double check!

The patience was worth the wait!!!! :0)))


----------



## babydustcass

Haha we knew it congrats poppet and have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Poppet2016

Thank you so much. 
Posted a pic on another thread 'TTC #1 - handy tips please'
Have a look - pretty dark!
Am going to do a couple more tests today including a digital one this evening. 
Can't believe it still haha

Thank you all for your advice and comments over the last few days!

Sharing the baby dust to all!

Positivity all the way xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats poppet! So exciting :happydance:
I think i'm 8 dpo so might test with fmu tomorrow...i had pink spotting over the weekend but other than that no symptoms of note. Not feeling particularly hopeful right now and me and dh haven't really had our minds on trying this month. GL everyone else though!


----------



## Poppet2016

Thank you :0)
I waited until 16dpo to test as was super scared. 
But was a nice feeling :0)
Goodluck to you!

Xxx


----------



## gigglebox

I knew it poppet!!! Post any new tests here, i love seeing them! Congratulations!

I tested today too, bfn :haha: but i'm only 7dpo! I have a bad habit of testing early :blush:


----------



## babydustcass

So ff has me at 7dpo today too :/ well what's a day! When are you testing again giggle? I just brought some frers from eBay and hope they will arrive by Friday for testing at the weekend. I also just got some cheapies from the shop as I am down to 2 ic's.... addicted or what?


----------



## irinairina

Congrats!! @poppet2016 very exciting news :)


----------



## babydustcass

wishuwerehere said:


> Congrats poppet! So exciting :happydance:
> I think i'm 8 dpo so might test with fmu tomorrow...i had pink spotting over the weekend but other than that no symptoms of note. Not feeling particularly hopeful right now and me and dh haven't really had our minds on trying this month. GL everyone else though!

Ooo let us know how you get on.


----------



## babydustcass

Not a lot of symptoms to shout about here, a little bit of heart burn during the night which subsided after 20 mins. Burning sensation on the left side of my womb? Yesterday and a little bit of cramping today. High sex drive but to be honest I've felt that way since coming off bcp. Feeling a little ill after eating but possibly because I'm not enjoying what I am eating ? Is that even a symptom lol
Temps still high and dh complaining I was like a hot water bottle all night :)


----------



## Poppet2016

Thanks all :0)

Last couple of nights I have been feeling really hot!! So that could be possible that you could be pregnant :0)

Fingers and toes crossed! Xxx


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yayyy Poppet!!! So excited for you!! :hugs:


----------



## irinairina

Hi ladies, 

I wanted to get your advice on whether I should be even doing the tww. Here's a break down of my cycle: Ill try to make it short.
period started Sept 24 and lasted 5 days. I started using OPK a couple of days after I was done with my AF. Every day at 6pm. I kept getting negative results till Oct 8th (day 15 of my cycle) when i got my positive at 6pm. We did the deed on oct 4th, oct 8th 6am (12 hours before i tested positive) and oct 9th late eve. Is it even enough to do the wait? What do you ladies think? I am very new to conception and everything that comes with it :blush: Any advice/input welcome!! Thank you!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats poppet :happydance:


----------



## Poppet2016

Hi irinairina

I ovulated 28th sept
We inseminated 27th PM, 28th AM & PM, 29th PM

That's all we did... And 16 dpo I got my BFP!

Goodluck and lots of baby dust x


----------



## Kern

Yay poppet! Congrats! 

I tested this morning at 10 dpo and got a stark bfn. Feel like I'm out now. :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats Poppet! 

I went to see the endocrinologist yesterday, and he is my friends dad so he was extremely helpful. I told him that we have been ttc for year and half so he takes me serious and also i wanted to know if birth control pills caused any hormonal imbalance.

He ordered all the hormone tests that can affect fertiliy :happydance: At least in two weeks, i will know if there is hormonal issue. 

He also said that around my uterus*, its swollen. After he mentioned that, when i look at the mirror, i can really see it, its swollen and darker looking triangle shape above my vagigi. He said u might be pregnant but we wont know until we test everything. So annoying:(


----------



## gigglebox

He thinks you may be pregnant? How could that be? Hope it turns out you are!


----------



## irinairina

Hi Kern, have you tried this website: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php#results

When i put my info in, i get that some test MAY work on days 11dpo ,12,13, and only day 14dpo when it starts being more accurate. Stay positive, girl!! :)


----------



## Kern

Haha yeah, I took a 6 days sooner frer hoping I'd see the slightest faint line, but no, stark white as snow. I'll wait til af shows or not until I test again, just sad I wasted a test. :p 

What's this about a brown triangle meaning your preggor? I'll have to check now ahha


Ahhh according to that website I'm only 9 dpo today. Ugh so that means I tested at 8dpo, what was I thinking? Lol!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox since my af was light and short, it might be just early pregnancy bleeding. He had accent so i didnt understand much:blush:

I just hope swollen uterus is not anything major, and gonna focus on this cycle. Ovulating this weekend so gotta bring the sexy back :wine:


----------



## Mama_K

I'm currently on CD 16, and experienced very light pink scant spotting earlier today. I have a 35 day cycle. My husband and I have been having sex every other day for the last 10 days. I never ever spot between my periods, and I got pregnant right after my period when we conceived our son. So I'm wondering if it's implantation bleeding?? I had implantation bleeding w pregnancy # 1. I never spot while ovulating either, or if I have I never noticed. I'm wondering what it could be...


----------



## gigglebox

First, make sure it's coming from your vag, as a rough TP wipe can irritate your most intimate of places! If it is a vag bleed, could be too rough sex that irritated your cervix, or a Ov bleed (i believe this is the type of thing that can randomly happen when it never has before). What does your cm look like? If you had ewcm, could very well be ov spotting.

Could also be implantation bleeding, but given your cycle lengths i'm hesitant to believe that is the reason...time will tell!


----------



## Mama_K

It's definitely came from my vagina. My cm is more watery than ew. I tried feeling my cervix, it feels very soft.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like ovulation is about to happen. Get to jumping on that man of yours!


----------



## SugarBeth

gigglebox said:


> Sugar, is it true the second one is easier? I'm a bit nervous about #2! Also, if I don't catch this cycle, i'll be due to ov again about the end of october, or start of november.


Um...lol, I wouldn't say the second one is easier in my situation. The pregnancy itself was, as I threw up daily all 9 months with my daughter and for #2, I only did it for two months. But the labor, delivery, babyhood and beyond were all so much harder! I'm a little worried about going from 2 -3, because I always heard that was the hardest now that you're outnumbered. :haha:

I hope you catch this cycle, but exciting that you may be at the same time as me if not!



Tanikins said:


> Sugar - we were originally ttcing last aug (had coil out) but after some serious finance maths we realised 2 in child care just wasnt an option. I kinda feel like ive already waited a year+ for this.
> 
> Ttc isnt a fun game :haha: should of just bought monopoly :rofl:

That's rough! I know how it is though, with our second pregnancy, it took us over 10 months of actively trying. I was SO impatient! That was after waiting longer than I wanted to just to start. It's hard to wait! This time I'm absolutely dead set on not stressing out so much, but we all know how that goes!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I didn't find going from 1 to 2 hard, but my first daughter was unplanned so the jump from carefree student to mum of one was really difficult. Comparitively 1 to 2 was easy! I think it varies from person to person, but like sugarbeth i am wondering about being outnumbered now we're ttc #3!

I did a test just now using fmu, whiter than white bfn. I've got a few days but i feel fairly sure i'm out this month.


----------



## babydustcass

I found going from 1 to 2 ok, but then as DD arrived, DS was just going into school so I had that time at home with her all day. I am a little worried about going from 2 to 3 though, again DD will now be going up to school if/ when a new little one comes along, but thats 2 little people to get ready for school and one tiny person to feed and get ready for school. Both of mine are quite self sufficient though and will get themselves ready mostly. I think we will revert back to school dinners, just for ease... haha one less thing to do! Its crazy how much we read into these things, I guess you could say its healthy to go to and fro with these ideas, being realistic and all. But I think at the end of the day, you just make it work. Right now its uncharted territory for each of us, whether we are having number 1, 2, 3 or more. I often think of the Radfords? You know the 16 and counting family from the UK? Well if they can manage 17+ kids, then 3 should be manageable for me.


----------



## babydustcass

8dpo- of course I cannot contain myself and tested, BFN- dont think i see a whiff of a line boohoo!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ladies CD9 today and i have faint line on both of the tests. Im addicted and testing everyday with both:shrug: hcg one is definitly getting darker because my hubby finally said yes i see a line :blush:

I was thinking hcg test is giving evap lines but getting darker is weird. Lot of ewcm too. 

Im confused....why cant my body act normal:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







12115763_400846956771141_6058279904626328812_n.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

babydustcass said:


> 8dpo- of course I cannot contain myself and tested, BFN- dont think i see a whiff of a line boohoo!

Ditto. I know I shouldn't be discouraged as it's still early but I totally am :(


GR, I can't see the preg test cause I'm on my phone but can see then second line on the opk.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo- of course I cannot contain myself and tested, BFN- dont think i see a whiff of a line boohoo!
> 
> Ditto. I know I shouldn't be discouraged as it's still early but I totally am :(
> 
> 
> GR, I can't see the preg test cause I'm on my phone but can see then second line on the opk.Click to expand...


When i take a pic, i can hardly see it too. In person, its more visible. Oh well i shell continue testing everyday :blush: 

Babydust, 8dpo s way too early! what are ur symptoms?


----------



## babydustcass

Symptoms :haha: nothing to shout about :shrug:. I had a bit of a burning sensation all day on my left side at 6dpo, cramping every now and again, and the last two nights i am shattered by the afternoon but to be fair, we way over did it last week and this week i guess its catching up with me. I dont 'feel' pregnant, just want to be preggo so bad! I know its early but feeling discouraged with you Giggle, i got my bfp with my daughter at 8dpo grrr :dohh: I must keep telling myself its still so early


----------



## GoldenRatio

I read that its different for every pregnancy since implantation can be affected by anything, even stress. So dont give up :hugs: keep testing


----------



## babydustcass

This is true! However, Im going with if I don't conceive this cycle, i will just be happy that i got a positive OPK hahaha small frills


----------



## GoldenRatio

haha i know, thanks to opks, otherwise i would never see a second line :wacko:


----------



## babydustcass

I just saw you got a line on a Preg test... why dont you think its real? :O


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno what to believe anymore, i thought i got af , so started my new cycle but symptoms are not going away then tests are showing line, maybe bkz they are the cheap ones. Mine is like a waiting game, i guess :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

On my ipad now, i cam definitely see the second line on the pg test GR! Hope it gets darker. Maybe your light period was implantation bleeding?

Babydust, i know what you mean....you can't help but compare to what you know! I feel silly though, i've never gotten a positive before 10dpo haha. I'm still butt hurt and discouraged. Feeling like my lack of boob pain is "just one of those things" and my cigarette smell craving is just me wanting one 'cause this is stressful! 

One thing's for sure, and i keep saying it...i feel crazy haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay u saw my faint line too! I was talking to my mom about it, she started telling me all these stories about how most of my aunts had their period during pregnancy. One of them was so skinny, and had her periods so didnt know she was preggo until 6-7 months. Can u imagine, if we didnt have tests!

Anyways moms stories are giving me hope :coffee:


Did u guys use frer for 8dpo? I have two frer at home, one is digital, saving for rainy days, maybe i test with that tonight?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, i used the older version yesterday, and the new version today at 8dpo. I'll be using anoher older version of the test tomorrow morning.

I'd say hold out until the morning to test if you can, especially if it's a digital. They aren't as sensitive so you might be setting yourself up for a false positive


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im not sure which one is the older version, i thought digi is the most sensitive one.


----------



## gigglebox

There is the old one that is more narrow and straight and has lines, and the new one with lines that is curved. I don't think they changed the digital and as far as i know i think it's less sensitive, like 25 or maybe even 50 miu


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey i think i have the new one, i will test tomorrow morning if i get faint line with the cheap ones tonight. I have af like cramps today:cry:


----------



## babydustcass

I'll probably be testing tomorrow too, not even gonna lie to myself anymore. Lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone! I have had no symptoms as of late. It has now been 2 weeks and 1 day since my nexplanon removal. I did feel slight tugging the right side near my uterus, kind of like a Charlie horse, but I think it might have just been some gas. I have had no cramping, etc. some watery cervical mucus but not much. Since yesterday I have been sensing the smell of cigarette smoke, yet there is no cigarette smoke around me!


----------



## Kern

Feeling out today. Feel like my pms bitchiness has arrived. Or I'm just hangry lol. I have been super tired lately, taking a nap with my son. :D I'm only 10 dpo, trying not to test again until I miss af. Cm still seems like chunky white and not watery like it gets right before af but it still has a few days to change. 

Ah the waiting! 

How are you all?


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, your symptoms sound great!!! I'm super jealous about your naps. My kid has given those up :( he still has "quiet time" (basically him in his bed with books for an hour) but i do not get to nap during this time.

I'm feeling super emotional, but could certainly be pms mixed with terrible sleep. I was up 3 times last night and it took me forever to get back to sleep. Right now i just want to go to bed....but that's more so i get can to testing tomorrow already  although I'm already counting on a bfn, and am already getting upset about it. I feel stupid for that, like i know i shouldn't expect to be successful on the first try twice in a row....oh well.

Bw, i have to laugh because the past two days i've really been craving the smell of cigarettes! Today, i was parking at walmart and this guy was at the same time putting his cigarette out and threw it away...and i was irrationally upset that I didn't arrive, like, 30 seconds earlier to smell it. I walked by the trash can he put it in but the odor was gone. 

Yup, put me in the looney bin!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Gigglebox, that is crazy! I of course have looked online about smelling/craving the smell of a cigarette and I've seen some women experienced this in early pregnancy. I will be testing on Monday, as I will every Monday until I either get my BFP or af arrives!


----------



## Sapphire86

Fx that there a lots of bfp posts in a few days!

AFM I'm stillllll waiting to O. I'm on cd21 with all negative opks since cd6. I am confident I haven't missed it either because I haven't had fertile cm yet. I was really hoping I'd get back on track after birth control sooner the second time round but I wouldn't be suprised with a 40+ day cycle :( On the bright side I ovulated on cd28 the month I conceived dd so maybe there's still hope!

I also finally got my butt in gear and started temping but I came down with laryngitis right when I started temping a few days ago so my temps have been off due to a low fever. Ugh. Hopefully I'll be able to see when/if I finally do O later this cycle!

:dust: to everyone in the tww!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Good luck to you sapphire! What birth control were you on prior to ttc? I got my nexplanon removed on September 30th. It's a small implant that is put in your arm.


----------



## Sapphire86

Good luck with ttc bweaver! I was taking extended cycle birth control (seasonale). Waiting to O is worse for me than the tww because at least the tww has a somewhat predictable end date! :D
 
The only bright side for me is that last time I was ttc I had horrible withdrawal symptoms because my body was just not producing hormones on its own. This time around I feel really good! Fx hormones are working properly soon!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I hear ya on trying to figure out when you O! I think I may have as I've been keeping an eye on my cm, but I don't know for sure. Prior to the nexplanon I was never on birth control, so this is all new to me! It's nice to talk to someone who is just getting off of birth control as well!


----------



## gigglebox

Sapphire,mcan they do anything to treat the irregular horomes post bcp? Or do you just have to wait for your body to regulate?


----------



## Sapphire86

Right now it's just a waiting game. DH and I have prepared for ttc to take up to a year (I'll use opks) and if we're still not getting anywhere clomid would most likely be our next step. I'm not expecting it to come to that as I was able to conceive naturally after 10 mos ttc a few years ago and I'm just now 29.

My mom warned me when I was engaged (at 20) not to wait too long to have kids because it might be harder than expected when i told her i thought i'd wait until 30 to have kids. I'm glad I heeded her advice! It took her 12 years to have 3 kids and she thought they weren't able to have anymore after each of us!


----------



## Kern

I will also be testing Monday is af doesn't arrive!

Not feeling much today to be honest. Doubt I'm in it but you're not out until af is here so hanging out til then! Hoping for lots of bfps in here too!


----------



## babydustcass

Morning! Sorry your still waiting sapphire. I came off the pill 26th aug and didn't ovy late until 7th October!!! Felt like forever and I went through 50 opks! You're right its the worst bit, especially as the two has at least an end date.

That said, I'm with you giggle feeling really apprehensive and pre-disappointment for my impending bfn. I do feel silly because I said to dh we'd go into this relaxed and it will take as long as it takes. Can't believe I've allowed myself to get like this first cycle. Sometimes when I am about to go to the loo I hover over the seat wondering if I should pee on a stick or just go lol I feel cooky.

DH is not very well today, suspected tonsillitis. His temp was over 100.3f, poor guy.
Guess I'll be playing nurse today


----------



## babydustcass

So ive just been looking through the fertility friend chart gallery for successfull TTCers and I am now given a new boost of positivity. Lots of the charts, and I mean LOADS, show testing from 8po right through to 11dpo with BFN, some even longer, whom still go on to get BFPs!


----------



## Tanikins

So im gonna opk this cycle..last cycle (1st of implant) was either 26 or 29 days depending if you count the short bleeding i had. Was planning to start opking on cd10. This sound ok or should i start earlier/later?


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds like a good plan, tani :thumbup:

Baby, thanks for that boost of hope :hugs: sadly i'm totally down about the whole thing this morning. No real symptoms, apart from boobs not being sore, but that could just be one of those things. No af cramping either, which was a sign for me last time and i think a pretty common one. Also the two pregnancies i had i was really hungry but didn't find anything appetizing, and i'm not having that this time, so i'm pretty sure it's not looking good.

Bfn this morning at 9dpo...

Also baby, i know exactly what you mean about wanting to use tests lol! I was thinking that yesterday and talked myself out of it. It was afternoon pee on, like, a 2-3 hour hold, would have definitely been negative so glad i didn't cave.

Pms is being a b* to me this cycle. I'm so emotional and negative...for ever bfn i see other people get, i become sad for them, and if they've been trying awhile, i get teary eyed. If ltttc'ers get bfp's i get misty eyed for their story...but the bfp's i see, i get sad because i feel like the more people who get them the less likely i am to get it.

Wow, this sounds totally insane!


----------



## Kern

I tested again today. 11dpo today, tested on second urine and really it wasn't enough, I had to hold the test upside down to get it to fill. Ugh. It was bfn. Feeling out. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## GoldenRatio

11dpo is still early! Unless u get af, dont lose hope here :hugs: Im CD10, and still think im preggo, what a believer ha :coffee:


----------



## Kern

GoldenRatio said:


> 11dpo is still early! Unless u get af, dont lose hope here :hugs: Im CD10, and still think im preggo, what a believer ha :coffee:

Thank you. :) I just feel pregnant this time and not in a desperate way, just in a knowing happy calm way so to see a bfn, it sucks and makes me guess myself. And if af shows I'll feel so silly. Plus I was hoping to get bs positive because I want to know if I can do a strenuous hike this weekend or not lol. 

My symptoms so far; one drop or clot of blood at 5dpo, tired all the time, weird cramps like when I was pg before, happy (no normal pms anger like before), hungry all the time, lots of cm, today it is watery but I get watery cm before af, usually smells like iron but today smells sweet? Tmi, sorry. 


Ahhhh how are you?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ur symptoms sound promising! I never been pregnant before, but from what i read so far, feeling pregnant is a good sign :happydance: Blood cloth at 5dpo is even better sign :dust:

I decided that im not gonna read my symptoms anymore, last month i had all the early symptoms and then i got af, im starting to think that i have this mind power, making myself have all the symptoms :cry:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies! It's been a while since I dropped in. CD11 over here....

Fx for all you ladies! Many of you are post-O, and I have my fx for your BFPs!

I should O within the next few days, and I am sooooo anxious. This is our first month trying, and I really don't want to get my hopes up and to through the disappointment that comes along with a BFN or AF's arrival. But, I do understand that it's all apart of the TTC journey.

Baby dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a while since I dropped in. CD11 over here....
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! Many of you are post-O, and I have my fx for your BFPs!
> 
> I should O within the next few days, and I am sooooo anxious. This is our first month trying, and I really don't want to get my hopes up and to through the disappointment that comes along with a BFN or AF's arrival. But, I do understand that it's all apart of the TTC journey.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> :dust:


Im CD10 today, cycle buddies:hugs:
What a good looking chart u got there! Did u just started temping?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi ladies! I have had a bit of a nagging/pressure feeling near my uterus today. Still smelling cigarette smoke here and there. I just ate a hot pocket, then a banana straight after, and the aftertaste of the banana was like an onion! How weird! I read the label for the hot pocket and it listed onions, but there were by no means chunks of onions in it, and I didn't even taste onion until I ate the banana!


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! It's been a while since I dropped in. CD11 over here....
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! Many of you are post-O, and I have my fx for your BFPs!
> 
> I should O within the next few days, and I am sooooo anxious. This is our first month trying, and I really don't want to get my hopes up and to through the disappointment that comes along with a BFN or AF's arrival. But, I do understand that it's all apart of the TTC journey.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Im CD10 today, cycle buddies:hugs:
> What a good looking chart u got there! Did u just started temping?Click to expand...

Hey GoldenRatio!

Indeed we are cycle buddies!!! :hugs:

I've been temping for 3 months. Slacked a little this month in the beginning of my cycle, because I know I O around CD14. Since it's getting close to O, I had to pull my thermometer back out. :laugh2:

I'm also using my OPK cheapies, as well. 

Super excited about this cycle, since it's my first. And so glad I have a cycle buddy!


----------



## GoldenRatio

By looking at ur other charts, our cycles are pretty close :hugs:

Have u been testing with opks? i have been getting faint line but yesterday it turned clear. Im debating if i should buy digi opks today, cheap ones are confusing :dohh:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> By looking at ur other charts, our cycles are pretty close :hugs:
> 
> Have u been testing with opks? i have been getting faint line but yesterday it turned clear. Im debating if i should buy digi opks today, cheap ones are confusing :dohh:

Yes. I have been testing with opks...I use both the cheapies and a Clearblue digital. I use the cheapies til I get a visible line, then I use my Clearblue. And they are always on track with my temperature tracking.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Okey i think im gonna get digital clearblue ones, i need to see the smiley face for sure :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Anyone else testing tomorrow with me :D i'll be 10dpo, pretty sure it'll be the "real" result this cycle for me...finger are in the crossed and locked positions!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Anyone else testing tomorrow with me :D i'll be 10dpo, pretty sure it'll be the "real" result this cycle for me...finger are in the crossed and locked positions!

10dpo is still early! do it at 12dpo, so u will know for sure


----------



## Kern

Guys I've got pink discharge coming now. It doesn't even smell like blood. According to one calculator I'm only 11dpo today, according to another I'm 13 dpo. I don't know what to think. I'm probably out. :(


----------



## Bweaver0906

Stay positive kern! Maybe this is late implantation? You're not out until you're OUT! Fx for you!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hope it's not the start of af :/ how long is your lp?


----------



## gigglebox

GoldenRatio said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing tomorrow with me :D i'll be 10dpo, pretty sure it'll be the "real" result this cycle for me...finger are in the crossed and locked positions!
> 
> 10dpo is still early! do it at 12dpo, so u will know for sureClick to expand...

10 dpo has been my magical number, so i guess that's why i have high expectations. Either way, i still have 10 tests left so i'll probably test every day until af arrives.


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Hope it's not the start of af :/ how long is your lp?

Usually 14 days. I'm so confused. I put a tampon in then took it out thinking it might be ib, it had mostly brown with ewcm on it, and just a little pink. Could be the start of af but most calculators say my af is not due until Monday. Also my cervix is high and soft, usually before af it's low and hard, also there's an iron smell that tells me blood is here in full swing. Nope nada. Why can't our cycles always be the same so we know that when it's different it means something? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Don't know :/ what you describe actually sounds like ovulation....sorry this is so confusing!


----------



## Kern

So confusing haha. My last period was 9/21. So I don't think it's ovulation, I had straight ewcm with no blood around 10/5 and so. Now I. Eating a tub of ice cream waiting for af to show on my birthday hahaha.


----------



## babydustcass

Aw kern, how confusing! Hope it's a spot of implantation bleeding for you but if not I don't think I'll be far behind you. 

Giggle I've tested this morning fmu and bfn. I have no more ic's now just frer so will test probs next week now unless more ic's come or Af. Feeling surprisingly at peace with the idea of Af coming. Before I think I was just getting too attached to the idea of it being quick and easy, after finally getting a positive opk after over a month of waiting, but that said I don't think we even did enough bding at the right time. Not counting myself entirely out, but will consider this month my practise run hehe


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else testing tomorrow with me :D i'll be 10dpo, pretty sure it'll be the "real" result this cycle for me...finger are in the crossed and locked positions!
> 
> 10dpo is still early! do it at 12dpo, so u will know for sureClick to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo has been my magical number, so i guess that's why i have high expectations. Either way, i still have 10 tests left so i'll probably test every day until af arrives.Click to expand...

I've been reading threads on b&b this morning about bfps even after bfn on frers at 9,10,11dpo. Given me a little more hope but I think i'm gonna wait to Monday to test again. It is very disappointing to see a negative and feel like ive probably made myself more stressed than I need to be this week. At the start of testing early you shrug it off. But like you I tested early with my previous and got a +at 8dpo so it's easy to compare ect. Just gonna enjoy the weekend and wait it out now.

What does everyone have planned for this weekend? We are having a super dooper lazy one. I've got all the food we could ever need in this house, hubs is drugged up to the eyeballs for his tonsillitis and for the first time in a while we have no where to be and no one to see so we are making the most of it. Ahhhhhhh. .. tetley


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, my birthday is today, too! Happy birthday :) 

And to answer your question baby, we are supposed to celebrate my birthday today. I've been so preoccupied with whether i'm pregnant or not that i haven't even been thinking about the birthday stuff.

It's officially 10 dpo and it's 4:50am and i have to pee but i'm nervous to test! Hence why i'm on here, procrastinating. At least if it's negative i can enjoy some drinks today, maybe...


----------



## gigglebox

What do you ladies think?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

Tweaked version, same test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo I see it giggle v. Faint but there!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Happy birthday giggle x really hope this is the start of your bfp for you x


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks baby!!! I can't believe i may have caught first time again...hoping it's sticky and healthy! 

Now the problem is when the heck am I going to test again?! My mom will be here around 9:30 to celebrate my birthday, and we're meeting my dad and brother for lunch around noon...then coming back home, then hubs and I will be going out to eat around 5. No idea when i'm going to fit in another test, might have to do it while we're out in a public bathroom! I wanted to record hub's reaction and i have a cute little plan but it might have to wait until tomorrow. UGH i want to tell him! But we kind of did that when i had the c/p and i felt like we got all excited for nothing, so i do want to see the line darken....


----------



## gigglebox

Baby i just saw your test! Something is definitely catching my eye. Can you get a closer picture of the lines?


----------



## babydustcass

Perhaps wait until tomorrow morning, sounds like you have plenty to keep her mind off it today and should be enough time to see some progress.

Yeah something is catching my eye on it but I not sure... not getting excited but intrigued for my next test
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-17 13.41.43.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wishuwerehere

I see it giggle!

So I got this this morning....I think it's pink. I'm shocked and not entirely trusting it just yet!
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/FullSizeRender_zpswgfmjjlo.jpg

Going to the shops to get a frer in a bit!


----------



## babydustcass

Woooo wish!!! That's a sure bfp


----------



## irinairina

I def see some lines on your tests, ladies :)!! For those of you had them, at what dpo are you guys? I got excited for you and decided to test too, got bfn, im at 9dpo though. I knew its a long shot.. Still hoping..


----------



## wishuwerehere

Think i'm 12 dpo. Had a very negative bfn 2 days ago.


----------



## Tanikins

Im sure i can see the start giggle. :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

Yay I am so happy for you!!! Xxx congrats and huge positive boost for us 10dpo x


----------



## 55comet555

gigglebox said:


> Anyone else testing tomorrow with me :D i'll be 10dpo, pretty sure it'll be the "real" result this cycle for me...finger are in the crossed and locked positions!

I'm 10dpo today. Gonna test in a few min!


----------



## babydustcass

I am teetering on the edge of testing and not testing again tonight. I've worked out I can probably manage a 4 hour hold with little fluid but then I just had a tea and its makes you wee. 4 days until af is due...


----------



## Kern

Wow guys! Nice bfps! I'm so excited for you all, making me want to test but thinking maybe I should wait. This morning clear discharge but now I'm getting brown ewcm looking stuff, only when I check, nothing coming out. So I guess I'll wait and not waster another test haha

So excited for you all!


----------



## Sapphire86

Wish, that's a beautiful bfp! Congrats!

Giggle and babydust fx those lines get darker! :dust:


----------



## babydustcass

How is everyone and where are we at? 11 dpo here


----------



## gigglebox

11dpo

Unfortunately i'm pretty sure i'm not pregnant. I just took my last frer test and the same stupid faint line is there, but it's been the same for days so i'm fairly certain it's just the antibody strip i'm seeing.


----------



## babydustcass

:( aww I did a frer too last night against my better judgement and it was also negative. Let's just say we're not out just yet, will only test next once af is due or missed x


----------



## gigglebox

I can definitely make that agreement.

Can't believe i wasted 7 frer's this cycle! I just HAD to test twice yesterday and the day before :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

Argh I've gone through 50 ic's, several corner shop 1st aid brand and one frer. I have more ic's on the way and will use one of those Wednesday and leave it if it's neg. 
I am thinking, I want to be a bit less crazy next time haha. I know it wont happen though but I might try my best to wait it out util 12dpo not to test or at least make sure I have enough ic's in stock to keep me going


----------



## gigglebox

That's a good plan, i think I'll stock up on ic's, too. I spent way too mich on these dang FRER's. I just couldn't resisit when i found two 3 packs of the old ones! I hate the new ones.

I'm so confused because i'm getting af cramps all morning :( uteruses are cruel.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well I woke up this morning with some pretty intense cramping, I definitely felt like af was coming. A couple hours late I went to the bathroom, wiped and there was red blood. I thought, yay my period is coming so soon after my birth control removal! But now ever since, it's just pink spotting and my cramps have subsided. My nose is also runny/stuffy today. Not sure if it's from being outside yesterday on the cold, but I am already on an antibiotic for an upper respitory infection I had earlier last week. I'm confused at this point!


----------



## SugarBeth

So exciting to see all the testers! Makes me so eager to get going. Having to wait until the end of the month feels like it'll take forever! lol


----------



## Diddyc

Im trying this month! Got my positive OPK today!


----------



## irinairina

I swore to myself I wouldn't test again till after I am officially late. Well, that didn't happen. Tested this morning at 10dpo and BFN blehh. Now I am out of sticks lol, so will wait for sure.. I am refusing to pay for another box of frers, unless I am late haha


----------



## babydustcass

Irina feel you girl, 11 dpo here and bfn for me too


----------



## ButterflyK

Would love to join getting my minera out soon and hoping to be ovulating soon after.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I am rather happy to say (as weird as it is) that I do believe I am starting my period! It's kind of relieving knowing that my body is regulating itself so soon after getting my nexplanon out! I have cramps yet again tonight and had more red blood, not just spotting. So I'm hoping by tomorrow af will be here full force!


----------



## Sapphire86

Bweaver, isn't it weird to be happy about AF?! Yay for bodies behaving like they should.


----------



## Kern

Hey guys! I'm totally out. Af made her appearance with a vengeance. I'm ok with it. Had a great weekend anyways. And got hubby to agree to officially ttc next month! We were still kind of ntnp but sort of more trying? I don't know but I hope we can all carry on I to next month together! I like this group. :)


----------



## irinairina

I hope so too. This group is such a great support. My AF is due in 4 days, and i feel pretty PMSy.. It was our first time ttc, so I expect to do better next cycle ;)


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, sorry about AF but yay on officially ttc. I'm sure it feels good to have dh totally on board this next cycle!

AFM I'm on cd24 with all negative opks but I theres a gradual darkening over the past few days so I'm hopefully I'll ovulate soon.


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry kern and Bweaver for AF but YAY to bodies working as they should! I am expecting AF in the next 1-2 days so hopefully she comes or if she doesnt i see a + lol could use not having to wait and wait for AF. Feeling crampy today though and dull lower back ache so feels like she is trying to make an appearance. i would also be oddly happy to see her. 
Sapphire, thats great your gearing up to O, I was testing two times a day, late morning and late evening to make sure i didnt miss my surge. 
I love this group, we will have to do a proper 'introduction' to each other soon!


----------



## Bweaver0906

It's weird to be excited for af, but I'm actually very happy that my body is spin as it should so soon after stopping my birth control. I feel like this cycle I will actually have a good idea as to where I stand and when I will be ovulating! I think a proper introduction is a great idea! I have a terrible cold and am taking the day off of work today, so what better do I have to do at the moment! I will start.

My name is Becky, and in 24 years old. I have two awesome kids, a little girl who is 4, and a little boy who is 2. I have been married to my husband for one year as of October 11th. I work as a full time bank teller, and I live in a small town in Pennsylvania. I'm pretty average, I don't do anything crazy. I love spending time with my family. My body may be 24, but my brain is about 10 years ahead! I've always seemed older than what I actually am. Obviously, we are ttc our third child which will be our last. Three is a good number! 

Can't wait to hear everyone else's intro!


----------



## babydustcass

Nice to meet you Becky, its nice to know peoples real names! 

My name is Cassie, I am 25 years old. I've 2 gorgeous kiddy winkles, George 7 and Macie who will be 4 next month. We had George at the tender age of 17, so like you Becky, feel a lot older than my years. DH and I have been married since March 2013, I have to tell everyone it snowed on our wedding day because 1.it was March and 2. it was MAGIC! We were engaged for 2 years before we were married, and it wouldn't have happened if i weren't pushing to get things planned.
I am a sculptor, you don't meet many of me but its a good conversation starter (and sometimes ender lol). We both work from home, and have done for around 5 years now. We are TTC our 3rd child after just over a year of hashing the idea over and over. We are moving next year around May/June though so... really looking forward to standing back and letting everyone else do the heavy lifting! haha


----------



## babydustcass

So i think Af is here :coffee:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Very nice to meet you as well Cassie! It soundslike you are living a happy life! 

Im sorry af showed :( at the very least we can start fresh with a new cycle. I will feel more in the loop now that I can actually count my cycle days!


----------



## babydustcass

yeah feeling optimistic, but the cramping sucks. Looks like there are a few of us onto a new cycle fairly close together.


----------



## Tanikins

Why is there so much waiting but so little time to catch the egg. Can i just go cry in the corner :haha:


----------



## Bweaver0906

It will be nice to start a new cycle with us all so close together in our cycle days. November may just be our month ladies! My husband told me I will be pregnant by thanksgiving, and I hope he's right!


----------



## gigglebox

Nice to "meet" you Cassie and Becky! I'll probably continue to use your screen names though as my memory is terrible and I'll no doubt forget who's who  

Tani, I totally agree. I'll be crying into a bar of chocolate soon enough.

Cassie, I lied. I totally tested again today. I'm definitely out....negative for sure. Slightest faint line but it was a blue dye test, so we know how that goes. For me though, I'd rather be assured with a negative before af shows. I'm going to order some wondfo's I think for next month...definitely spent WAYYYY too much on tests.

So brief intro...i'm 29, hubs is 31...we got married on friday the 13th in may of 2011 and gave birth to our first and only child on april fools day the following year. We are work force suburbanites turned rural duck farmers. As an unsuccessful side "business", i paint pet portraits. 

Babyd, what do you sculpt? Have any photos to share?


----------



## Tanikins

I make sandwiches for a living :rofl: ok i do more than that but yeah its not all that much fun


----------



## GoldenRatio

What happened here ! I was gone for 2 days, i got all excited with the faint positives as i was reading your posts, then you guys are all out? :cry:


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo duck farmer, giggle? You don't meet one of those everyday. 
I actually sculpt babies, of course, for reproductions into dolls. I'm not dolly mad or anything, perhaps a little baby mad but actually as a kid I used to hate dolls with a passion. My daughter is however dolly mad and love my 'babies'. Unfortunately for her they all go off to China for reproducing and she's stuck with annabells. My main customers are other artists and they buy my blank repros and they paint them to keep or sell on. You've probably heard of Reborn dolls? Yep, that's what my sculpts are used for. I really love my job as I get lots of time with the kids and in front of the tele 'working'. I can really sculpt anything, fantasy is fun but generally thats not an audience I work with often as the dolls are in higher demand. Here are some of my clay originals, most of my sculpts are requested portraits with permission for reproduction.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1425660974907.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

O_O

I am blown away on so many levels

One, because you are amazingly talented

Two, because i've seen those dolls and i was so impressed and creeped out lol! I can't believe you sculpt them! So neat

Here's a small sample of what i do. I have more photos but this site won't let me load more than one per post on apple products :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GoldenRatio

wooow babydust, u are so talented! So creepy looking but so real. :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

Haha I know they are So creepy! Sometimes I even freak myself out. I keep them in boxes usually, before shipping because 1. They are fragile and 2. Cos I do freak myself if I forget they are laying around. I do love sculpting though and will often just sculpt something random because my heart so desires. I even make my own christmas Dec's sometimes with coloured polymer rather than the beige stuff I use. 

Wow gorgeous portrait giggle that's so impressive. Adore it! I recently painted a canvas and it is a bit of a flop but I really enjoyed it. I brought some inks to try out and they were really fun. I haven't gesso'd it yet and probs won't because I want another shot at it. 
I love anything arty farty


----------



## irinairina

Good morning all the beautiful ladies out there!! :) I enjoyed reading your introductios, so here is mine:

My name is Irina, I am 32 (ouch) haha, and we are ttc our first baby. I am a student, studying speech language and hearing sciences, hopefully to become a Speech and Language Pathologist.. I have met my hubby over 7 years ago, got married almost 5 years ago, and now decided that babies cant wait any longer. Before it seemed like it wasn't ever a right time, plus I don't think I was fully ready either, but came to realization that it might be never a right time, that we are only getting older, so little ones are due :) I was a nanny for longest time ever, so I think that really prolonged the wait. Now, as I am ready I want 2!! :D 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I dont wanna get inbetween ur arty convo, but i need help.

I woke p hour earlier than my usual time, and got 37.1 and positive opk. Should i log 37.1? my cervical fluid is clear not so stretchy, and i do have ovulation pain. Would you say i ovulate today or tomorrow?

What should i do different today lol i really wanna do right this time, dont wanna miss an other cycle. Should we BD in AM too?


----------



## HopingitBFP

Hello I am new to trying to conceive. 

This is my first official cycle. I did not chart this cycle as I am only just getting used to it. but I had ovulation pains on the 2th October. My DH and I do the deed on the 30th,1st,2nd,3rd,5th,6th,7th,8th. 

I did have a LAP for removal of Cyst and Endo on the 21st of September. Which I have been told to count as start of my new cycle. 
I am taking 800mcg of folic acid a day and DH is taking 400mcg. 


My question to you ladies is:

I have to following symptoms:
- Nausea and Vomitting 24/7 
- Headaches and dizziness
- Fatigue 
- Werid Cravings (Brocoli and Ice cream)

But I have been testing for a week and they have all been negative. 

Is it possible to have symptoms and a negative test?

Thanks Ladies 
BabyDust to all :dust:

:angel: Feb 2014


----------



## babydustcass

irinairina said:


> Good morning all the beautiful ladies out there!! :) I enjoyed reading your introductios, so here is mine:
> 
> My name is Irina, I am 32 (ouch) haha, and we are ttc our first baby. I am a student, studying speech language and hearing sciences, hopefully to become a Speech and Language Pathologist.. I have met my hubby over 7 years ago, got married almost 5 years ago, and now decided that babies cant wait any longer. Before it seemed like it wasn't ever a right time, plus I don't think I was fully ready either, but came to realization that it might be never a right time, that we are only getting older, so little ones are due :) I was a nanny for longest time ever, so I think that really prolonged the wait. Now, as I am ready I want 2!! :D
> Have a great day everyone!!

 Hi irina, wow a nanny so plenty of practise there ;) lovely to read some more about you and your journey x


----------



## babydustcass

GoldenRatio said:


> I dont wanna get inbetween ur arty convo, but i need help.
> 
> I woke p hour earlier than my usual time, and got 37.1 and positive opk. Should i log 37.1? my cervical fluid is clear not so stretchy, and i do have ovulation pain. Would you say i ovulate today or tomorrow?
> 
> What should i do different today lol i really wanna do right this time, dont wanna miss an other cycle. Should we BD in AM too?

I'd log it hun but put a ? Or if you're using fertility friend it'll put a clear cure instead of a solid dot. How are you finding temping to one decimal point? Watery cm is still very fertile x


----------



## GoldenRatio

Broccoli and ice cream? If u craving to mix those two then you are definitely preggo lol :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> I dont wanna get inbetween ur arty convo, but i need help.
> 
> I woke p hour earlier than my usual time, and got 37.1 and positive opk. Should i log 37.1? my cervical fluid is clear not so stretchy, and i do have ovulation pain. Would you say i ovulate today or tomorrow?
> 
> What should i do different today lol i really wanna do right this time, dont wanna miss an other cycle. Should we BD in AM too?
> 
> I'd log it hun but put a ? Or if you're using fertility friend it'll put a clear cure instead of a solid dot. How are you finding temping to one decimal point? Watery cm is still very fertile xClick to expand...


My thermometer doesn't give me second dec point. But since I started tenpin vaginally, my temps are crazy stable lol orally I had crazy chart. My chart is on my signature, if you wanna check n let me know when you think I ovulate?! Plz


----------



## babydustcass

Stable but perhaps a little too inactive? Is it possible to get a new thermometer to the second decimal point? I reason I ask is your temp shift could be so small you wouldnt notice it so much as your not getting thay extra reading. Temping vaginally is definitely the most accurate way for sure I'm going to do that this cycle. You usually ovulated between 12 and 36 hrs after your first positive opk


----------



## babydustcass

Af is slow going today, because I'm sure you all can wait to hear how af is going lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> Stable but perhaps a little too inactive? Is it possible to get a new thermometer to the second decimal point? I reason I ask is your temp shift could be so small you wouldnt notice it so much as your not getting thay extra reading. Temping vaginally is definitely the most accurate way for sure I'm going to do that this cycle. You usually ovulated between 12 and 36 hrs after your first positive opk

Next cycle i will change the thermometer i guess:( Last cycle i got positive opk and temp dip the same day (CD14), then it went up a bit the next day which fertility friend marked it as ovulation day,was CD15.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm 29 and DH and I have been together for 10 years and married for 7.

I teach high school math in Texas. We're enjoying our first fall days here (in the low 80s) which I'm grateful for because the ac went out in my classroom today! 

It's nice to "meet" everyone!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm 29 and DH and I have been together for 10 years and married for 7.
> 
> I teach high school math in Texas. We're enjoying our first fall days here (in the low 80s) which I'm grateful for because the ac went out in my classroom today!
> 
> It's nice to "meet" everyone!


Math major here! even tho i dont teach, great to see math lovers:hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Low 80s?!?!?! We were in the 30s here last night in good ole PA! Needless to say, I'm freezing!


----------



## irinairina

Ladies, prob a silly Q but how to attach a pic t the post? I got it, never mind :)


----------



## irinairina

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hit the "GO ADVANCED" button :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

I see a line!


----------



## GoldenRatio

irinairina said:


> View attachment 904489
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks

I see a faint line, and i usually suck at seeing faint lines:hugs:


----------



## irinairina

I promised myself not to test anymore till AF day, but got bored at my lunch break and ran to the pharmacy.. Guilty.. Will test again tomorrow to see if it gets any darker. I wonder if its just a place where a line should be.. but i swear, its bluish!!


----------



## babydustcass

That's positive wooo hook congrats irina xx


----------



## gigglebox

I took a test that looks just like that today! I had a faint, barely there line which i'm pretty sure was just the antibody strip. YOURS looks darker than mine and i think it might be positive!

Baby, are your properly bleeding yet?


----------



## irinairina

Thank you everyone for your feedback. Ill test again tomorrow am to see if there are any changes in line. I dont want to get my hopes up, but also its so hard to stay calm when it actually could be a bfp?


----------



## babydustcass

I think so, still kinda mixed with cm but definitely getting more red than pink now and cramping like a bitch. This will be my first real period since coming off the pill (only had my withdrawal bleed. Lol I am happy to know my lp was 12 days which is average for me. Hoping this cycle is a good 'normal' run through and we can bd more as well have more opportunities to. This month my mum and dad were staying over ov so it was awkward and we didn't nearly enough! I'll be nicer to temp from CD1 too, instead of days before ov. 
Kinda had a down hour today, my friend who lives in Australia sent me a positive pregnancy test pic after her and her girlfriends first try at artifical insemination. AMAZING and kinda feel a bit left behind? Lol odd. But I am so happy for them and I hope next month we can be bump buddies together. 

How are you doing giggle?


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm loving reading everyone's intros!

I'm Jill, I'm 27 and have a 4 year old daughter, an angel baby we lost in early second tri, and an almost 2 year old son. I've been very happily married for almost 6 years, and we're hoping to have two more kids (which we even have names for already! :haha: ). We were planning to move to North Carolina next month, but decided having another baby was more important so we're staying put until next year.

I love to cook and bake. I'm a bit obsessed, and if I could go back to school, I'd go to into culinary arts. I'm also crazy over Disney, something my daughter and I now share. I'm a SAHM until the kids are bigger, and love doing anything crafty. 




Bweaver0906 said:


> and I live in a small town in Pennsylvania.
> we are ttc our third child

Same here! We're in South/East PA and we're also TTC for #3!


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo I love to bake too Jill and we are HUGE Disney fans in this house! I'm going to the Disney store this week during school times so I can browse uninterrupted. Hehe


----------



## Bweaver0906

SugarBeth said:


> I'm loving reading everyone's intros!
> 
> I'm Jill, I'm 27 and have a 4 year old daughter, an angel baby we lost in early second tri, and an almost 2 year old son. I've been very happily married for almost 6 years, and we're hoping to have two more kids (which we even have names for already! :haha: ). We were planning to move to North Carolina next month, but decided having another baby was more important so we're staying put until next year.
> 
> I love to cook and bake. I'm a bit obsessed, and if I could go back to school, I'd go to into culinary arts. I'm also crazy over Disney, something my daughter and I now share. I'm a SAHM until the kids are bigger, and love doing anything crafty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> and I live in a small town in Pennsylvania.
> we are ttc our third child
> 
> Same here! We're in South/East PA and we're also TTC for #3!Click to expand...


Jill that's awesome! We are smack dab right in the center of PA! Small world!


----------



## Sapphire86

Huge Disney fan here too! DH and I went to Disneyland on our honeymoon and can't wait to take dd when she's a bit older!


----------



## Sapphire86

irinairina said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback. Ill test again tomorrow am to see if there are any changes in line. I dont want to get my hopes up, but also its so hard to stay calm when it actually could be a bfp?

It looks clearly positive to me and I'm always really cautious with light lines!


----------



## SugarBeth

Sapphire86 said:


> Huge Disney fan here too! DH and I went to Disneyland on our honeymoon and can't wait to take dd when she's a bit older!

That's awesome! My grandparents used to take my brother and I to Disney about twice a year for most of our childhood. Unfortunately my kids and husband have yet to see Disney at all, but I can't wait to take them one day! My grandparents did a big family Disney cruise three years ago that my daughter went crazy for, and we're doing another on Halloween now that we have my son. It's not quite WDW, but it is amazing! I'm working steadily at building their Disney collection so they have as many DVDs as I had VHSes as a child, and their Christmas lists are usually 90% Disney related. lol

We also name our girls after the Disney Princesses. :cloud9: We have a Katie Belle, and our Angel Baby is Elizabeth Rose after Sleeping Beauty. Our next will either be for Ariel or Cinderella (Dh and I can't agree yet on which name set we want to use first!) 



Bweaver0906 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving reading everyone's intros!
> 
> I'm Jill, I'm 27 and have a 4 year old daughter, an angel baby we lost in early second tri, and an almost 2 year old son. I've been very happily married for almost 6 years, and we're hoping to have two more kids (which we even have names for already! :haha: ). We were planning to move to North Carolina next month, but decided having another baby was more important so we're staying put until next year.
> 
> I love to cook and bake. I'm a bit obsessed, and if I could go back to school, I'd go to into culinary arts. I'm also crazy over Disney, something my daughter and I now share. I'm a SAHM until the kids are bigger, and love doing anything crafty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> and I live in a small town in Pennsylvania.
> we are ttc our third child
> 
> Same here! We're in South/East PA and we're also TTC for #3!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jill that's awesome! We are smack dab right in the center of PA! Small world!Click to expand...

Very neat! I only ever found one other person from PA on this site and I've been on for about 5 years!


----------



## Bweaver0906

SugarBeth said:


> Sapphire86 said:
> 
> 
> Huge Disney fan here too! DH and I went to Disneyland on our honeymoon and can't wait to take dd when she's a bit older!
> 
> That's awesome! My grandparents used to take my brother and I to Disney about twice a year for most of our childhood. Unfortunately my kids and husband have yet to see Disney at all, but I can't wait to take them one day! My grandparents did a big family Disney cruise three years ago that my daughter went crazy for, and we're doing another on Halloween now that we have my son. It's not quite WDW, but it is amazing! I'm working steadily at building their Disney collection so they have as many DVDs as I had VHSes as a child, and their Christmas lists are usually 90% Disney related. lol
> 
> We also name our girls after the Disney Princesses. :cloud9: We have a Katie Belle, and our Angel Baby is Elizabeth Rose after Sleeping Beauty. Our next will either be for Ariel or Cinderella (Dh and I can't agree yet on which name set we want to use first!)
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving reading everyone's intros!
> 
> I'm Jill, I'm 27 and have a 4 year old daughter, an angel baby we lost in early second tri, and an almost 2 year old son. I've been very happily married for almost 6 years, and we're hoping to have two more kids (which we even have names for already! :haha: ). We were planning to move to North Carolina next month, but decided having another baby was more important so we're staying put until next year.
> 
> I love to cook and bake. I'm a bit obsessed, and if I could go back to school, I'd go to into culinary arts. I'm also crazy over Disney, something my daughter and I now share. I'm a SAHM until the kids are bigger, and love doing anything crafty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> and I live in a small town in Pennsylvania.
> we are ttc our third childClick to expand...
> 
> Same here! We're in South/East PA and we're also TTC for #3!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jill that's awesome! We are smack dab right in the center of PA! Small world!Click to expand...
> 
> Very neat! I only ever found one other person from PA on this site and I've been on for about 5 years!Click to expand...



I'm shocked to find somebody on here so close to home. Neat!


----------



## SugarBeth

babydustcass said:


> Ooo I love to bake too Jill and we are HUGE Disney fans in this house! I'm going to the Disney store this week during school times so I can browse uninterrupted. Hehe

I didn't see this comment before! I LOVE that you go to the Disney Store alone! lol. For my birthday every year, we travel 45 minutes to go to the only Disney Store in the area. This year I dressed up as blue dress Belle, and my daughter, who has a birthday 4 days before mine, dressed up a ballgown Belle. We shopped for our birthday gifts, and they announced our birthdays and sang to us. Love having a little Disney Magic while I'm away from WDW!

What is your favorite thing to bake? I personally love pies best. I always wanted to do cakes, but I don't have the time or patience anymore.But pies I seem to be naturally good at!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, hope she hurries up so you can get on with cycle two :thumbup: thanks for asking about me, i've been feeling very "blah". Just bummed in general, but definitely have the baby blues. I'm just in a state of disbelief and am disheartened. I am sorry about your pregnant friend, although i know you're happy for her...it's still hard. I had a birthday get together this past saturday and my 3 pregnant friends, who i would have been due the same month of if i didn't have the cp, were standing together posing for photos as the pregnant bunch :( 

It just stings. Hoping we both have better success next cycle :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

gigglebox said:


> Babyd, hope she hurries up so you can get on with cycle two :thumbup: thanks for asking about me, i've been feeling very "blah". Just bummed in general, but definitely have the baby blues. I'm just in a state of disbelief and am disheartened. I am sorry about your pregnant friend, although i know you're happy for her...it's still hard. I had a birthday get together this past saturday and my 3 pregnant friends, who i would have been due the same month of if i didn't have the cp, were standing together posing for photos as the pregnant bunch :(
> 
> It just stings. Hoping we both have better success next cycle :)

Gigglebox that is terrible. I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through that. That would be a hard pill to swallow since you are trying so hard to ttc.


----------



## Kern

Hey guys! Oh man irinairina! I can't wait to see your test! Hope it's a bfp for you!

As far as my introduction! I'm 31 with my little 1 yr old. I want maybe 2 more kids, hoping one will be a girl but loving my boy so won't be too disappointed. My husband and I have been together for 8 yrs and he has a 10 yr old son. He's an awesome big brother. :) I live in Knoxville, tn and am currently a sahm. 

Can't wait for next cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

LOVE KNOXVILLE!!! Hubs and i checked it out to move to. We fell in love with the city (love the city square!) but were less than enchanted with the surrounding rural areas where we would have bought a house. Too much religion and meth :haha: JUST KIDDING. Beautiful area though! I have a ghost story about the red roof in when i have time to type it ;)


----------



## babydustcass

SugarBeth said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> Ooo I love to bake too Jill and we are HUGE Disney fans in this house! I'm going to the Disney store this week during school times so I can browse uninterrupted. Hehe
> 
> I didn't see this comment before! I LOVE that you go to the Disney Store alone! lol. For my birthday every year, we travel 45 minutes to go to the only Disney Store in the area. This year I dressed up as blue dress Belle, and my daughter, who has a birthday 4 days before mine, dressed up a ballgown Belle. We shopped for our birthday gifts, and they announced our birthdays and sang to us. Love having a little Disney Magic while I'm away from WDW!
> 
> What is your favorite thing to bake? I personally love pies best. I always wanted to do cakes, but I don't have the time or patience anymore.But pies I seem to be naturally good at!Click to expand...

Oh that's awesome my daughter is having a party mid November and of course it's a princess party, I never thought to dress up myself hmmm
.. she is getting the new cinderella dress for her birthday, withe butterflies which is the main reason I am visiting the Disney store but I am sure I will get into more trouble hehe

My favourite things to bake... hmmm well my most favourite thing to bake are cupcakes and cookies, cookies because they are easy and cupcakes because the artist in me loves to decorate. My favourite thing to eat once I've bake it is (which is really hard and super frustrating ) Gypsy tart which is a very southern British tart. You need to have come from the south to even hear of it and now I live in a town called Stratford upon avon? ( William Shakespeares birth place - we all know him? ) no one here has a clue what this tart was until I turned their world upside down with its crazy goodness


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Babyd, hope she hurries up so you can get on with cycle two :thumbup: thanks for asking about me, i've been feeling very "blah". Just bummed in general, but definitely have the baby blues. I'm just in a state of disbelief and am disheartened. I am sorry about your pregnant friend, although i know you're happy for her...it's still hard. I had a birthday get together this past saturday and my 3 pregnant friends, who i would have been due the same month of if i didn't have the cp, were standing together posing for photos as the pregnant bunch :(
> 
> It just stings. Hoping we both have better success next cycle :)

Af is here full force this morning and finding AF to be so different from when I was on the pill and having monthly withdrawal bleeds. No headache which is amazing for me as I usually suffer with one for at least a solid day before AF but now I have really painful cramps and lower back ache to replace it. At least I can think clearly though, take this over a headache any day. 
So sorry Giggle, Im so sorry that happened to you. It must be heart breaking and I totally cN understand why a situation like that would hurt. 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## irinairina

Good morning everyone,

So i took a test again this morning and got a very faint line again, possibly even fainter, or may be my eyes are still sleepy lol. But i did a digital test last night and this morning, both came out positive (yes+)!! Really hoping its a sticky one :) 
Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## GoldenRatio

irinairina said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> So i took a test again this morning and got a very faint line again, possibly even fainter, or may be my eyes are still sleepy lol. But i did a digital test last night and this morning, both came out positive (yes+)!! Really hoping its a sticky one :)
> Hows everyone doing today?

Thats great news! :hugs: Congrats hun:yipee:


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats irinairina :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I feel like im out this cycle:nope: I had to wake p again 1 hour earlier today and my temp is still 37.1 , maybe im doing it wrong the whole time:cry:

I had so much ovulation pain yesterday, i hope i ovulated otherwise my temp chart is no help :sad1:


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats to those getting :bfp: ! :happydance:

Anyone here doing anything to gear up for pregnancy while TTC? With #1, I never drank a drop of caffeine the entire pregnancy. With #2, that wasn't possible, so I allowed myself to have some caffeine as needed. Currently, I'm totally addicted! Coffee in the morning, soda and ice tea every day, sometimes an energy drink booster to get me through. I want neither the negative effects of caffeine going to the baby or all the chemicals in soda and energy drinks, so I'm working on weaning myself off. 

I'm also underweight, which happens every time I breastfeed. So right now I'm weight lifting every other day to gain muscle weight and to help prep my body for what's to come. Once I'm pregnant, I'll stop lifting and start focusing again on abdominal muscles and kegals. 

What's on everyone else's to do list?





babydustcass said:


> Oh that's awesome my daughter is having a party mid November and of course it's a princess party, I never thought to dress up myself hmmm
> .. she is getting the new cinderella dress for her birthday, withe butterflies which is the main reason I am visiting the Disney store but I am sure I will get into more trouble hehe
> 
> My favourite things to bake... hmmm well my most favourite thing to bake are cupcakes and cookies, cookies because they are easy and cupcakes because the artist in me loves to decorate. My favourite thing to eat once I've bake it is (which is really hard and super frustrating ) Gypsy tart which is a very southern British tart. You need to have come from the south to even hear of it and now I live in a town called Stratford upon avon? ( William Shakespeares birth place - we all know him? ) no one here has a clue what this tart was until I turned their world upside down with its crazy goodness

I love the new Cinderella dress! It's so pretty. I admit, I haven't seen the movie yet (I really disliked Maleficent, so I didn't want to pay to see another newly changed live action version of a beloved film. Waiting until our Disney Cruise and I'll watch it for free there!) but I have more confidence that I'll really like this movie. 

That's so cool that you make something so delicious and rare! One of my goals is forever trying to make my own recipe of something so it's unlike anything else others have, so that's really exciting to me!


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> LOVE KNOXVILLE!!! Hubs and i checked it out to move to. We fell in love with the city (love the city square!) but were less than enchanted with the surrounding rural areas where we would have bought a house. Too much religion and meth :haha: JUST KIDDING. Beautiful area though! I have a ghost story about the red roof in when i have time to type it ;)


Hahaha meth and religion. &#128514;&#128514; the meth is on the far far outer parts, like 40 minutes outside. The religion is everywhere though, I think that's just part of the south though, I'm pretty good about keeping my mouth shut and just letting people be, coming from the north, that's a pretty big deal hahaha. 

Sugarbeth, I've been taking prenatals, I'm also a Beachbody coach so I really focus on my health, so I workout, eat well, all of the kegals! Haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, just started cd1 myself today. Shall we keep this group going? I hope so!

Congratulations irina! That must be so exciting to see the word "yes"

Kern, we were looking outside the city since we wanted a lot of land. I also forgot to mention the trains hahahhaha...i saw a billboard that said something like "i played chicken with a train and all i got was this body bag." With a photo of the body bag. Wtf?!

So, red roof in....we stayed there and we got a room upstairs. The second my foot hit the top floor, i instantly got bad juju vibes. I told hubs "something bad happened up it. I don't know. It has that feeling." I felt like someone off'ed themselves. I felt that every time i cme back upstairs. So when we left i decided to ask the front desk guy as i was checking out (actually i was walking out the door, then decided i had nothing to lose, and turned back around to ask him). Turned out this crazy couple stayed upstairs and the wife threatened suicide, then ended up shooting herself in a room upstairs--in her stomach, of all places! He said he didn't know if she died or not. 

And that's my story of knoxville lol


----------



## babydustcass

im taking folic acid, though may get some prenatals soon. I have also joined the gym and spa as I have a very inactive job lol Plan to still gently excise once I am pregnant and enjoy the spa too on those achy days. thinking ahead and all that. It's a lovely gym actually attached to the beautiful place we got married. it also includes all the classes and im sure i saw a prenatal one. The other day I saw a lady stylishly relaxing with her newborn baby in the foot spas, swimming ect And it totally inspired me haha! I also need to get some decaff tea, like you Jill I am addicted and the withdrawals when pregnant are awful!!! Oh the headaches.


----------



## babydustcass

Yeah it would be sad to loose this group, it's lovely :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm estimating today or tomorrow I'll be on CD1, so I'm excited to see a few people may be so close to me! I'm anxious for AF so I can start my first cycle officially! I can't wait to stop preventing pregnancy and not have to worry each time if we were successful at preventing.

I've been taking prenatals for 5 years straight. I never get a chance to get off of them! I've had three pregnancies, two babies and breastfeed for about two years at a time. I was always told to take prenatals while breastfeeding. Since I've been unsuccessful with weaning my son, I'm still taking them! lol. It'll probably be the same way with the next one too. 

Oh yes, the withdrawl headaches are the worst! And they make morning sickness even harder to get through. Which is why I'm trying to limit myself now, but honestly I'm not doing a great job. I'm cutting out Iced Tea at the moment, keeping the rest. Once iced tea is easy to not need, I'll cut out the soda and just not allow DH to bring energy drinks in the house! I'll probably keep my coffee for a bit, as getting up and going in the mornings is absolutely impossible without it even with the caffeine I already take!


----------



## Tanikins

Im cd 10 today. Cm is starting to get wet/tacky. Hoping to ov this weekend


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Babyd, just started cd1 myself today. Shall we keep this group going? I hope so!
> 
> Congratulations irina! That must be so exciting to see the word "yes"
> 
> Kern, we were looking outside the city since we wanted a lot of land. I also forgot to mention the trains hahahhaha...i saw a billboard that said something like "i played chicken with a train and all i got was this body bag." With a photo of the body bag. Wtf?!
> 
> So, red roof in....we stayed there and we got a room upstairs. The second my foot hit the top floor, i instantly got bad juju vibes. I told hubs "something bad happened up it. I don't know. It has that feeling." I felt like someone off'ed themselves. I felt that every time i cme back upstairs. So when we left i decided to ask the front desk guy as i was checking out (actually i was walking out the door, then decided i had nothing to lose, and turned back around to ask him). Turned out this crazy couple stayed upstairs and the wife threatened suicide, then ended up shooting herself in a room upstairs--in her stomach, of all places! He said he didn't know if she died or not.
> 
> And that's my story of knoxville lol


Haha yes there are a ton of trains here. I actually live right by a line and have family that works for them. There's always a story in the news about someone trying to race a train. Dumb. 

Cd1 started Sunday for me, I think we are gonna start the bd this weekend to get rid of the old stuff and get into an every other day habit because I should ov the weekend after next! I won't be tracking except by ewcm, I'm consistently 28 days so if we bd a lot I feel we will have a good chance! Exciting!

Also, we decided we are going to be team yellow this time! What about you all? Going to find out the gender or wait and be surprised? :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Im cd 10 today. Cm is starting to get wet/tacky. Hoping to ov this weekend

Happy BDing:happydance: My hubby is already running away from me, i said two more days then you can go :loo:


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Im cd 10 today. Cm is starting to get wet/tacky. Hoping to ov this weekend
> 
> Happy BDing:happydance: My hubby is already running away from me, i said two more days then you can go :loo:Click to expand...

My oh was moaning about being 'used' early. I questioned him as to why he was complaining about having to have sex :rofl: he smirked and answered with im not really sure :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Im cd 10 today. Cm is starting to get wet/tacky. Hoping to ov this weekend
> 
> Happy BDing:happydance: My hubby is already running away from me, i said two more days then you can go :loo:Click to expand...
> 
> My oh was moaning about being 'used' early. I questioned him as to why he was complaining about having to have sex :rofl: he smirked and answered with im not really sure :haha:Click to expand...

Does BDing hurt during ovulation? Yesterday i was dying from pain, it felt so swollen and sore, like it was hitting my uterus. Is this a good sign or im just getting UTI ?


----------



## Tanikins

Ive honestly no idea. Ice only had 1 cycle in 4 years with no contraception


----------



## babydustcass

Bd doesn't hurt me during ovulation, I'd say for me it feels better :/ but then when I was on bc I was really dry? Tmi sorry lol but since coming off Im not and my labido is right back up again.

Ooo team yellow kern, wish I could be so strong. I can barely hold out until 8dpo to test for pregnancy let along go a whole 9 months without picking up pink or blue bits. I am a bit of a control freak though and it makes me really happy to plan ahead and be in the know.


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> Bd doesn't hurt me during ovulation, I'd say for me it feels better :/ but then when I was on bc I was really dry? Tmi sorry lol but since coming off Im not and my labido is right back up again.
> 
> Ooo team yellow kern, wish I could be so strong. I can barely hold out until 8dpo to test for pregnancy let along go a whole 9 months without picking up pink or blue bits. I am a bit of a control freak though and it makes me really happy to plan ahead and be in the know.

Oh its not like dryness pain, im really lubricated plus i used preseed, but it felt like it was hitting my uterus or bladder kinda pain. I wonder its because my cervix is lower?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Congrats on the BFP, irinairina!

AFM, I believe I am ovulating today and will be 1DPO tomorrow, putting me in the 2WW. Gonna still BD today and the next couple of days, just in case.

2WW is gonna be like hell for me...I'm so impatient and anxious....I see myself testing on 3DPO! lmao....


----------



## magicalmom2be

So far I only noticed BFPs from poppet2016 and irinairina...

Are there any others that I've missed?

Baby dust, loves!

:dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> So far I only noticed BFPs from poppet2016 and irinairina...
> 
> Are there any others that I've missed?
> 
> Baby dust, loves!
> 
> :dust:


Thats all for now :coffee:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've just caught up on all of the posts. I surely hope we all keep this group going and keep in touch, even after we get our BFPs! It's nice to have a group of ladies to talk about this kind of stuff with. I'm sure none of us have a group of friends who are all trying to get pregnant at the same time, so this is nice. On another note, today is CD3 for me. Af seems to have tapered off, I'm just getting spotting now. I'm not sure if it's because I have even taking Tylenol or ibuprofen lately for sinus headaches, or if af is coming to an end. My flow will slow down to almost nothing when I take any pain reliever. So we will see tomorrow. Typically af lasts 5 days give or take, so I guess a day or two short isn't a big deal. I also will only be determining ovulation through cervical mucus, and by my CD. Hopefully it does the trick! 


Is anyone else up to chat? I never know what time zones everyone is in!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I've just caught up on all of the posts. I surely hope we all keep this group going and keep in touch, even after we get our BFPs! It's nice to have a group of ladies to talk about this kind of stuff with. I'm sure none of us have a group of friends who are all trying to get pregnant at the same time, so this is nice. On another note, today is CD3 for me. Af seems to have tapered off, I'm just getting spotting now. I'm not sure if it's because I have even taking Tylenol or ibuprofen lately for sinus headaches, or if af is coming to an end. My flow will slow down to almost nothing when I take any pain reliever. So we will see tomorrow. Typically af lasts 5 days give or take, so I guess a day or two short isn't a big deal. I also will only be determining ovulation through cervical mucus, and by my CD. Hopefully it does the trick!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else up to chat? I never know what time zones everyone is in!

Hey! its 5:30 here in Canada. Im p:hugs:
Try not to take ibuprofen, it will cut ur period short, and cause irregular periods. Also dont take any painkiller after ovulation, apparently it affects implantation. Whenever i take painkiller during my period, it stops andmakes my cycle like 24-25 days.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've noticed with ibuprofen it always almost stops my bleeding. I've been trying to take only Tylenol because I know I will be able to use it during my pregnancy if I need to. I broke down and had to take some ibuprofen, only because I knew it would take my headache away! I will try to refrain from using it now though. 

So it's 5:30 there? It's 8:05 pm here in Pennsylvania!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I read online that even Tylenol shouldn't be taken during pregnancy so I stopped taking pain killer to get myself used to it but sometimes I really wanna eat the whole bottle


----------



## Bweaver0906

Whenever I would have any round legiment pain, or any other pain for whatever reason, my doctor advised me to take some Tylenol. Ibuprofen thins the blood, that is why it is not recommended to take during pregnancy. May I add I do not take Tylenol daily lol! I have just been taking it because I am fighting off a cold, and I have a sinus headache with it :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hope u feel better Hun! I just did an opk and got negative, I wonder why my LH surge was one day only even tho my temp didn't shift &#128532; So confusing


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thank you much! Temping confuses the heck out of me. I've never religiosity done opks either, so I'm not too familiar with them. I've always just bd as much as possible and hope for the best haha! I do normally pay attention to my cm.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yea I wish I never tried temping and opks, so addicting! now I feel like a crazy woman:cry: how long have u been trying? Ur first baby?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I know, I'm trying not to let myself get too out of hand! I'm trying to stay calm about ttc. This will actually be baby number 3 for me :) k have a 4 year old daughter and a 2 year old son. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed in September 30th, so this will be my fort really cycle ttc. I'm just happy that my cycle has returned after not even 3 weeks after getting my birth control removed. I'm glad my body is doing what it should be so soon! 

How about you? How long have you been ttc, and what number will this be for you?


----------



## SugarBeth

Kern said:


> Also, we decided we are going to be team yellow this time! What about you all? Going to find out the gender or wait and be surprised? :)

I always told DH that once we have one of each, we'll go team yellow like he wants. Well, we have one girl and one boy, so this time is team yellow! I'm really excited actually, I think it'll cut a little of the severe dread of labor for me.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I know, I'm trying not to let myself get too out of hand! I'm trying to stay calm about ttc. This will actually be baby number 3 for me :) k have a 4 year old daughter and a 2 year old son. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed in September 30th, so this will be my fort really cycle ttc. I'm just happy that my cycle has returned after not even 3 weeks after getting my birth control removed. I'm glad my body is doing what it should be so soon!
> 
> How about you? How long have you been ttc, and what number will this be for you?


Oh you are one of those lucky ones! U just sneeze and get preggo :p 
This is our second cycle for our first baby and I'm already going crazy, I woke p middle of the night last night, jumped out of bed saying oh I moved and sperms came out lol u should have seen hubbies face hahahahaha

I wasn't on bc pills, we used pull out method.


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning I'm in the uk so it 7.30am here, I think i'm going to bed when most of you guys are getting a chance to chill online.
Cd2... cramps cramps! Gosh I must be having the he'll of a clear out. I am reluctant to use painkillers and always have been because I like them to work when I really need it. My husband grumbles at me because sometimes I clearly need them and I haven't taken them, just suffering. Lol I can't take ibru as I have asthma 

What's everyones plans for today?
I'm sculpting this morning and then off to the gym with hubs for cardio session and a swim.


----------



## Bweaver0906

GoldenRatio said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I know, I'm trying not to let myself get too out of hand! I'm trying to stay calm about ttc. This will actually be baby number 3 for me :) k have a 4 year old daughter and a 2 year old son. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed in September 30th, so this will be my fort really cycle ttc. I'm just happy that my cycle has returned after not even 3 weeks after getting my birth control removed. I'm glad my body is doing what it should be so soon!
> 
> How about you? How long have you been ttc, and what number will this be for you?
> 
> 
> Oh you are one of those lucky ones! U just sneeze and get preggo :p
> This is our second cycle for our first baby and I'm already going crazy, I woke p middle of the night last night, jumped out of bed saying oh I moved and sperms came out lol u should have seen hubbies face hahahahaha
> 
> I wasn't on bc pills, we used pull out method.Click to expand...


Thankfully I'm usually pretty fertile! I hope it continues! Haha


It's about 7:30 am here now, so gotta get up and around for work! I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## gigglebox

GoldenRatio said:


> Yea I wish I never tried temping and opks, so addicting! now I feel like a crazy woman:cry: how long have u been trying? Ur first baby?

Not sure if this was directed at everyone but....i think opk's can be a great tool for people that have no other way of tracking it, but personally i get ov pains and i found this month opk's were a waste of money. I think i'll pay more attention to cm this time to really get an idea of impending ov, but the pain for me confirms it's happening. 13 days later, af shows.

I've never tried temping though. I'm such a restless sleeper however, guessing it wouldn't be too effective for me.



SugarBeth said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Also, we decided we are going to be team yellow this time! What about you all? Going to find out the gender or wait and be surprised? :)
> 
> I always told DH that once we have one of each, we'll go team yellow like he wants. Well, we have one girl and one boy, so this time is team yellow! I'm really excited actually, I think it'll cut a little of the severe dread of labor for me.Click to expand...

Hubs wants to be team yellow, but i want to find out. So, we are undecided....figured we need to get pregnant first :winkwink: i am still brainstorming gender neutral nursery ideas though :winkwink:


----------



## babydustcass

Imagine ladies, this time next year we should all be holding our precious bundles!!! Eeek


----------



## gigglebox

^i like the idea of that :cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

babydustcass said:


> Imagine ladies, this time next year we should all be holding our precious bundles!!! Eeek

What a wonderful thought! :cloud9:


----------



## babydustcass

Let's catch those eggy's

This part of the cycle is always so boring and uneventful. Nothing to look out for or symptoms to spot, no opks to pee on, no baby dancing happening. Just tampons, hot water bottles and feeling like I need to eat everything in the cupboards. 
So today I brought prenatals. The preconceptions ones were stupid expensive so hope these will be ok still for now


----------



## GoldenRatio

Just got to work, its 8:30 am here. I had such a horrible night, i woke p like every 20mins, was really restless. So around 6am i had to pee really bad so i temped it was 36.5 (.6 drop), then went to pee. 7:20 my usual wake p time, i temped again and it was 37.4 (.3 rise) Soooo if i take the 6am temp then im ovulating today, if i take 7:20 temp then i have ovulated yesterday.

Hubby fell asleep yesterday so we couldnt BD, so im gonna take the 6am temp and assume i ovulate today (CD15 like my last cycle), i still have watery cm and ovulation pain.

Also i read online that i need to use the temp after 3hours of restful sleep which i didnt have, but i guess going to washroom really changes the temp.

What do u guys think i should do?


----------



## Tanikins

Took opk with fmu at 6.30 this morn. Stark white. Should it not have atleast a hint of colour with ov a few days away???

Cm is gearing towards ov :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, it's kind of nice having someone on my same cycle :haha: i can definitely relate. Day 2 here, too...it's always the worst for me. Suuuper bleedy, and just bled on pants which i haven't done in years :/ very annoying. There's a pint of half baked in my freezer calling to me...but i'm waiting for the little one to go down for his "nap" (he rarely sleeps these days, but he's a little under the weather so maybe?).

GR, not sure about the temp :/ i've never done it. What happened with the pregnancy stuff? Did the doctor have a response for you?

Tani, opk's are weird. I've found they can be stark white one day, then blazing positive a couple days later. Only way to know is keep testing!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Babyd, it's kind of nice having someone on my same cycle :haha: i can definitely relate. Day 2 here, too...it's always the worst for me. Suuuper bleedy, and just bled on pants which i haven't done in years :/ very annoying. There's a pint of half baked in my freezer calling to me...but i'm waiting for the little one to go down for his "nap" (he rarely sleeps these days, but he's a little under the weather so maybe?).
> 
> GR, not sure about the temp :/ i've never done it. What happened with the pregnancy stuff? Did the doctor have a response for you?
> 
> Tani, opk's are weird. I've found they can be stark white one day, then blazing positive a couple days later. Only way to know is keep testing!

My appointment with doctor is Oct 30th, I will be about 11dpo that day if this cycle works for us. Also, since i got positive opk two day ago,I must be ovulating fine so i dont think im preggo :shrug: 

I also heard this horrible news, my friend had random bleeding last weeks and doctor told her probably she was pregnant and having miscarriage, then after having her tests done, they found out she got pregnant 3 months ago but embryo didnt go to uterus and was still on her ovary! She had surgery right away, cut from four spot, to remove it. Also doc told her its too risky for her to hav an other baby (she has 3 already) :cry:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Babyd, it's kind of nice having someone on my same cycle :haha: i can definitely relate. Day 2 here, too...it's always the worst for me. Suuuper bleedy, and just bled on pants which i haven't done in years :/ very annoying. There's a pint of half baked in my freezer calling to me...but i'm waiting for the little one to go down for his "nap" (he rarely sleeps these days, but he's a little under the weather so maybe?).
> 
> GR, not sure about the temp :/ i've never done it. What happened with the pregnancy stuff? Did the doctor have a response for you?
> 
> Tani, opk's are weird. I've found they can be stark white one day, then blazing positive a couple days later. Only way to know is keep testing!
> 
> My appointment with doctor is Oct 30th, I will be about 11dpo that day if this cycle works for us. Also, since i got positive opk two day ago,I must be ovulating fine so i dont think im preggo :shrug:
> 
> I also heard this horrible news, my friend had random bleeding last weeks and doctor told her probably she was pregnant and having miscarriage, then after having her tests done, they found out she got pregnant 3 months ago but embryo didnt go to uterus and was still on her ovary! She had surgery right away, cut from four spot, to remove it. Also doc told her its too risky for her to hav an other baby (she has 3 already) :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that about your friend. Sending love and light her way.

Your temperature took a major dip today. Do another opk and it will probably be SUPER positive. The Clearblue monitor would probably have a solid happy face (meaning peak fertility, and O in 12 to 48 hours). Keep BDing, because according to your temp today you probably O today or tomorrow.

Baby dust, love!

:dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks magicalmom2be, my opk turned faint yesterday so I don't think I will get positive today. I'm glad my ovulation is today bkz we didn't BD last night :cry:


----------



## babydustcass

Golden- take the first temp as your temp. Restless can make a slight difference but your likely to see the biggest change through moving out of bed and fully waking, so I too would go with the first temp but make a note that it was restless. Sorry about your friend. Bless her x

Tani- try again in a little while, they say fmu shouldn't be used with opks. I never had any luck with fmu either. I test around 11am and 9pm 

Giggle, hope your little one goes down so you can get stuck into half baked. 

Afm had a lovely day doing not much of anything. Didn't end up exercising but did have a peaceful food shop and then took the kids to the gym after school for a swim and jacuzzi :)

Been thinking names this afternoon. Way too ahead of ourselves


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks magicalmom2be, my opk turned faint yesterday so I don't think I will get positive today. I'm glad my ovulation is today bkz we didn't BD last night :cry:

You might get a positive.

This cycle, OPKs were really tricky for me. Usually I get a faint line leading up to O, but this time my tests were all the way white until the actual day of the surge and the test came back with a line as dark as the control line.

Also, my Clearblue monitor usually will give me a blinking smiley face to indicate that O is near, but I never got the blinking smiley face. I just kept testing and was beyond surprised when I got the solid smiley face which indicates that O will be within 12 to 48 hours. I was shocked, because usually you get a few days of blinking smiley faces before the solid one.

I found that my FMU is not the best to test with. SMU or even later on in the day is much better. Also, I've been making "fertility drinks" with green superfoods, maca powder, royal jelly, wild yam, and other things....I think something in the drink was making it hard to catch the impeding surge. Maybe the wild yam, because it's linked with progesterone. But, I don't know. 

Anyhow...keep BDing, love! I think you're at peak fertility right now.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies! Makes me feel better knowing I may not missed my ovulation day yet. I saw u taking aspiring too, is it ur first cycle taking aspirin? I wanna try to but I'm afraid it will skin my blood n make me feel sick:(


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks magicalmom2be, my opk turned faint yesterday so I don't think I will get positive today. I'm glad my ovulation is today bkz we didn't BD last night :cry:

All it takes is one time.. you're still in! :hugs:

Also, I think we are in the exact same boat. This is my 2nd cycle ttc #1, and I just got my positive OPK today. We are kindred ttc spirits! :flower:


----------



## Tanikins

Ill try again in a bit after lo's oyt of the bath. If i could see some colour atleast id know my body was doing as it should. Last time it took8 months to regulate. Hoping for quicker this time


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Thanks magicalmom2be, my opk turned faint yesterday so I don't think I will get positive today. I'm glad my ovulation is today bkz we didn't BD last night :cry:
> 
> All it takes is one time.. you're still in! :hugs:
> 
> Also, I think we are in the exact same boat. This is my 2nd cycle ttc #1, and I just got my positive OPK today. We are kindred ttc spirits! :flower:Click to expand...

That's great to hear! Cycle buddies!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gigglebox since u follow ur cm, can you let me know what u think? I had watery cm yesterday, even my panties were wet, but today I had to insert finger to check it and it's creamy but thicker and little bit sticky, before I got watery cm it was creamy too but not as thick as today so since cm is creamy, I'm not fertile?
I also find that mc changes as day goes, like it can be dry in the morning n super wet afternoon&#55357;&#56849; Sorry I'm new at checking mc...


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Thanks ladies! Makes me feel better knowing I may not missed my ovulation day yet. I saw u taking aspiring too, is it ur first cycle taking aspirin? I wanna try to but I'm afraid it will skin my blood n make me feel sick:(

This isn't my first cycle taking baby aspirin (low dose aspirin). It's supposed to help with circulation, help with ovulation (only in super low doses), ensure blood circulates smoothly, can help get oxygen and nutrients to the placenta, and therefore to the unborn baby. Aspirin has also been proven to help the embryo attach to the uterine wall. It's also good for women who have had miscarriages.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Makes me feel better knowing I may not missed my ovulation day yet. I saw u taking aspiring too, is it ur first cycle taking aspirin? I wanna try to but I'm afraid it will skin my blood n make me feel sick:(
> 
> This isn't my first cycle taking baby aspirin (low dose aspirin). It's supposed to help with circulation, help with ovulation (only in super low doses), ensure blood circulates smoothly, can help get oxygen and nutrients to the placenta, and therefore to the unborn baby. Aspirin has also been proven to help the embryo attach to the uterine wall. It's also good for women who have had miscarriages.Click to expand...

Ooo sounds good, does it matter when i start?


----------



## wannabump82

Hi ladies this is my OPK from half an hour ago. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sorry wannabump I am clueless when it comes to opks! However, it looks like a few of us are close to on the same cycle! It will be interesting to see how our bodies differ or are alike as our cycle moves on. I'm on cd4 right now, still having some bleeding and cramping, but nothing crazy. Hopefully tomorrow will be my last day for af, since it usually only lasts 5 days for me. Also, I have not taken any pain relievers today, so what's going on now is 100% my body's doing! Haha. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thats def a positive, happy BDing!
Bweaver, glad u feeling better today:hugs: I feel so bored from CD1-14, Dpos are more fun :happydance: 

im having a really bad day, messed p one of my blueprints and have been at the construction site for hours, cold outside:cry: So sick of working, cant wait to take my maternity leave :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







img.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yayy wannabump, def positive! Get to it and catch that egg!!:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

GoldenRatio said:


> Gigglebox since u follow ur cm, can you let me know what u think? I had watery cm yesterday, even my panties were wet, but today I had to insert finger to check it and it's creamy but thicker and little bit sticky, before I got watery cm it was creamy too but not as thick as today so since cm is creamy, I'm not fertile?
> I also find that mc changes as day goes, like it can be dry in the morning n super wet afternoon&#65533;&#65533; Sorry I'm new at checking mc...

Generally, wet and clear-ish is transitional fluid, and if you ovulate it should become clear and stretchy, which is what egg white cervical mucus looks like. After that it quickly goes back to creamy or lotiony, which it can be in various forms pretty much the rest of your cycle, even up to your period (some women dry up, but it just depends; personally i still have some).


----------



## Kern

Yeah, I check by cm and it will stretch in my fingers like an inch or so right around cd14. It will quickly change to lotiony, I've noticed. 

Cd4 over here. This is the boring part of the cycle haha. Just hurry up and wait, boo. Can't wait to symptom spot in a week and a half! Lol crazy?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thank you golden! I'm feeling much better! Soon we will be bding like crazy ladies! Just another week or so and the fun will begin!


----------



## gigglebox

You know,when you think of it that way, that it's only 2 weeks away to symptom spotting, it doesn't seem so bad! I'm going out of town for a wedding this weekend so that'll distract me....then next weekend is Halloween....then it'll be bd'ing week! And THEN back to the tww! I think I can hold out!

I hate this ttc game though, living life two weeks at a time :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

We can do it!


----------



## Kern

Haha I know, during the tww I especially careful of what I do, workout a little less intense, maybe not hike, or have that drink, it's out on hold until I know then when I find. Out I'm not it's like ugh I should have done that stuff. Oh well :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! I drank one drink on my birthday. Now i'm like I SHOULD HAVE GOT TRASHED! Lol...especially since it would have likely been on someone else's tab  at least hubs got to drink....i guess...

Going to get trashed this weekend though at the wedding :thumbup: maybe my last hoorah before baby?

My parents will be there. Should be nice and awkward haha


----------



## magicalmom2be

Reading about CM from you ladies has me wondering if that's been the problem for me all along. When I O, my CM is thick, creamy, and doesn't stretch--the kind that I think BLOCKS sperm from getting through the cervix. I NEVER get the runny, stretchy kind. Luckily, I've been using pre-seed lubricant which mimics CM during O. Hopefully that will make the difference this cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Preseed is supposed to be amazing stuff for that :thumbup: have you ever looked into "hostile cervical mucus"? Google it!


----------



## SugarBeth

Getting really frustrated! For over half a year, I've been exactly on time with AF. The first month it REALLY matters that I'm on time, I seem to be late. Now I'm trying to figure out what can speed up the arrival of AF. I can feel it coming, but honestly this feeling can sometimes be 3-4 days before it actually shows. I can't wait that long! If I have AF on my vacation again instead of O'ing on it, I'm going to be crushed.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've been thinking, since I started bleeding 18 days after my birth control removal...would that be a true af or just withdrawal bleeding? I had major cramping the first day or two, but the cramping has been slim to none ever since. I have no idea when withdrawal bleeding typically starts or what it looks like. Any thoughts?


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Reading about CM from you ladies has me wondering if that's been the problem for me all along. When I O, my CM is thick, creamy, and doesn't stretch--the kind that I think BLOCKS sperm from getting through the cervix. I NEVER get the runny, stretchy kind. Luckily, I've been using pre-seed lubricant which mimics CM during O. Hopefully that will make the difference this cycle.

I was wondering the same thing, I didn't get ewcm. Yesterday it was watery n today it's thicker sticky but white not clear, stretches a bit but not like google images &#128529; I used preseed this cycle , I hope it helps. Also I got softcup today, used it , was really easy!


----------



## babydustcass

Bweaver0906 said:


> I've been thinking, since I started bleeding 18 days after my birth control removal...would that be a true af or just withdrawal bleeding? I had major cramping the first day or two, but the cramping has been slim to none ever since. I have no idea when withdrawal bleeding typically starts or what it looks like. Any thoughts?

When your are on birth control any bleeds you have on it are considered withdrawal bleeds. It's your bodies reaction to the release of hormone or withdrawal from hormones depending on what form your on. You also consider your first bleed after stopping contraception as your withdrawal bleed. Your second bleed will be true af :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

babydustcass said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking, since I started bleeding 18 days after my birth control removal...would that be a true af or just withdrawal bleeding? I had major cramping the first day or two, but the cramping has been slim to none ever since. I have no idea when withdrawal bleeding typically starts or what it looks like. Any thoughts?
> 
> When your are on birth control any bleeds you have on it are considered withdrawal bleeds. It's your bodies reaction to the release of hormone or withdrawal from hormones depending on what form your on. You also consider your first bleed after stopping contraception as your withdrawal bleed. Your second bleed will be true af :)Click to expand...


Well that kind of bums me out lol. I was hoping to be able to be able to pin point my ovulation and count my first day of bleeding as cd1 :(


----------



## Bweaver0906

Will I ovulate after a withdrawal bleed?


----------



## gigglebox

SugarBeth said:


> Getting really frustrated! For over half a year, I've been exactly on time with AF. The first month it REALLY matters that I'm on time, I seem to be late. Now I'm trying to figure out what can speed up the arrival of AF. I can feel it coming, but honestly this feeling can sometimes be 3-4 days before it actually shows. I can't wait that long! If I have AF on my vacation again instead of O'ing on it, I'm going to be crushed.

Trying having "the big O". It makes your uterus contract and can sometimes kick start periods :thumbup:



Bweaver0906 said:


> Will I ovulate after a withdrawal bleed?

That varies from woman to woman, unfortunately...also depends on how long you were on it....but it all comes down to how quickly your body can start regulating its own hormones again, which is impossible to guess. Hole it's quick though! I read lots of stories of ladies coming off bc and getting pregnant immediately :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

Bweaver0906 said:


> Will I ovulate after a withdrawal bleed?

I did :) but it took forever. Everyone is different though some people ov right away. Some dont. When I had the mirena I didn't ovulate for 3 months and then when I did we caught


----------



## SugarBeth

gigglebox said:


> Trying having "the big O". It makes your uterus contract and can sometimes kick start periods :thumbup:

That was the first thing I thought of too, make the uterus contract. But nothing. Then I worked out twice yesterday and kept on my feet, because that usually causes it to start. Nope. I also tried caffeine, nada. Out of ideas. This is NOT the cycle I was hoping to be late for! :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well I was on my birth control for about 23 months, just shy of two years. And that was the only birth control I was ever on, hence the reason I'm a little confused with things haha! I will just try to treat it as a regular cycle and do my bding toward the middle.


----------



## babydustcass

Yep treat as such, that's what I did and I did ovulate so I guess it was no different


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm hoping i have a BFP next month! I hope we all do! So happy for the ladies who have gotten BFP already!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I hope that too, FX!


----------



## Bweaver0906

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Browsing the preg test gallery :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gigglebox didnt u get af?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone lol


----------



## SugarBeth

Woo hoo! After doing an ungodly amount of squats, lunges and running all day for two days, AF arrived! Only 1.5 days late, though I'm sure it would have been more if I hadn't been trying to get it for the last two days. 

That means that I'm officially at the start of our first TTC cycle! :happydance: I'm so excited!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone lol

hehehe i was thinking the same thing, why dont u guys share ur chart in ur signature, so we will have easy time keeping p:thumbup:


----------



## Bweaver0906

GoldenRatio said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone lol
> 
> hehehe i was thinking the same thing, why dont u guys share ur chart in ur signature, so we will have easy time keeping p:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmmm I will have to try to figure that out lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time keeping track of everyone lol
> 
> hehehe i was thinking the same thing, why dont u guys share ur chart in ur signature, so we will have easy time keeping p:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm I will have to try to figure that out lolClick to expand...

If u using fertility friend, it gives u a link, i just pasted that to my signature.
For those not temping, you can write what u use (opk?, cm?) and which cycle u on, or put a tracker so we all knw which cycle day u are on.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm on cd28 and still no ovulation, fertile cm, etc. I think this is going to be another 45+ day cycle like the last time I stopped birth control :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm on cd28 and still no ovulation, fertile cm, etc. I think this is going to be another 45+ day cycle like the last time I stopped birth control :/

Sapphire when did you come off of your birth control? And what were you on?


----------



## Sapphire86

I stopped taking my bcp around Sept 20. I was taking seasonale (extended cycle bc pills). 

I've had a similar experience twice before when I stopped taking the pill. Three years ago I was also on an extended cycle pill. I was taking a traditional low dose pill in my early 20s and stopped for a few months due to a gap in health insurance. I had a super long cycle just off the pill then too (although I was so not in tune with my fertility back then!)

I think I'm one of the unlucky few who have trouble with normal hormone production after hormonal bc. Last time ttc I had a steady mix of ovulatory and anovulatory cycles. I'm consistently using opks this time to try to catch that egg!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Very interesting! I guess I will be learning a lot about my body since the birth control I just came off of is the only birth control I've ever been on. On another note, I just had a huge waive of nausea, I seriously thought I was going to puke. I never get that. Then it pops in my head "what if this is implantation bleeding!!" Haha. I hate the "what ifs!" Ttc does to you!


----------



## Sapphire86

It's amazing how much you learn about your body when ttc! I had the worst withdrawal symptoms after stopping birth control when ttc #1. Super nauseous, joint pain, headaches, emotional, spotting... I kept convincing myself I was pregnant because I was nauseous and on like cd50-something! Luckily this time I feel really good and normal (except my boobs shrank!)

Anyone out there obsessing about possible due dates? An august, september, or october baby would be inconvenient timing for me but its exactly what im setting myself up to have! :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

Giggle, I often frequent the penance test galleries too. 

Sapphire, my body too has a bit of a time adjusting. When I had the mirena out 4 years ago I didn't o for 3 months and this time I stopped bcp on 26th august and didn't o until 7th October. I'd say this is the better of the two experiences so far. 
I really want a summer baby so august would be perfect for us, September would also be a good time but I was really hoping to be able to have bubs over the summer holidays and spend the 6 week holidays at home with the family, no school runs or rushing around. I have two winter babies either side of christmas already. 

Bweaver, it's funny how we suddenly spot everything when ttc. Sometimes I wonder if I would even notice these things if we weren't. 

Afm- af is finally slowing down and just have a light/ bit of spotting. 3 day af and a little bit of spotting/light bleed either side sounds about right for my 'natural cucles' so here is hoping that thay long cycle before now was my body figuring it all out. 
I will add my chart to my signature today.

I am temping, using opks, checking cervical position and cm


----------



## babydustcass

SugarBeth said:


> Woo hoo! After doing an ungodly amount of squats, lunges and running all day for two days, AF arrived! Only 1.5 days late, though I'm sure it would have been more if I hadn't been trying to get it for the last two days.
> 
> That means that I'm officially at the start of our first TTC cycle! :happydance: I'm so excited!

Excellent! Not far at all from where you should be, whats a day? :thumbup:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well my bleeding has completely stopped. It was 5 days long, and that's how my periods are, so I'm happy with that. Game on now ladies!


----------



## SugarBeth

Sapphire86 said:


> Anyone out there obsessing about possible due dates? An august, september, or october baby would be inconvenient timing for me but its exactly what im setting myself up to have! :dohh:

LOL, I won't lie, I've already looked up due dates in case of a bfp this cycle. I usually do it every month I TTC. It adds a bit of fun! Not that it really matters, as I always go very overdue (my son was two weeks late). 



babydustcass said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! After doing an ungodly amount of squats, lunges and running all day for two days, AF arrived! Only 1.5 days late, though I'm sure it would have been more if I hadn't been trying to get it for the last two days.
> 
> That means that I'm officially at the start of our first TTC cycle! :happydance: I'm so excited!
> 
> Excellent! Not far at all from where you should be, whats a day? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm so thrilled! Three cycles ago, I was set to ovulate the first day of our vacation. Then timing was off a bit and now I'm set to ovulate at the end of vacation. Had I been two days late, I would have probably had AF while starting the vacation and O'ed after we came home! Totally would have taken the fun of kickstarting TTC with a bang out of it! I'm so happy it worked out. :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

Im a bit apprehensive of a dec bfp and so a sept lo. Oscar is a sept baby so id really like to avoid that. That means catching this cycle or nov or waiting untill jan.

Im not sure i could not try when i was fertile during dec. Espesh since an early/late lo could result in a sept baby.

Must catch the eggy this month


----------



## babydustcass

Bweaver0906 said:


> Well my bleeding has completely stopped. It was 5 days long, and that's how my periods are, so I'm happy with that. Game on now ladies!

Mine too :) feeling excited to whip out the opks


----------



## 55comet555

here are my tests from today! officially late for period!! got a dr. apt on November 2nd!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-168779-1445620609.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 15









12181851_10153732951384216_483313552_n.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12









10-23-.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11









10-23.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tanikins

55comet555 said:


> here are my tests from today! officially late for period!! got a dr. apt on November 2nd!

I see it congrats :happydance:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm confused about busting open the pregnancy test casing. What are you looking for? Is the line darker when you crack it open? I've never done this, so I don't get it haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I'm confused about busting open the pregnancy test casing. What are you looking for? Is the line darker when you crack it open? I've never done this, so I don't get it haha

Digital ones u won't be able to see the faint line unless u break the casing


----------



## Bweaver0906

Oh I get it, so the ones that actually say yes or no, or a smiley face. I never knew that


----------



## Tanikins

Opk today is a faint line. Not sure if building up to ov or of catching the end. Cm suggests i ov early morn but i guess only time will tell.

:sex: last night and will again tonight to cover our bases


----------



## Sapphire86

Good luck tanikins! Sounds like you had good timing.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Yay tanikins sounds promising!!


----------



## babydustcass

Oo goodluck Tanikins

Been keeping myself busy christmas shopping :) waiting to start testing for ov x


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck tani!!! So are you officially in the tww then? Exciting!

Babyd, what have you purchased so far?


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Good luck tani!!! So are you officially in the tww then? Exciting!
> 
> Babyd, what have you purchased so far?

Im thinking so will opk later just to check it was leaving not building. Had some shitty family problem last night (ive now cut all ties with my useless dad) so no bd. Hoping its enough :/


----------



## babydustcass

Giggle too much, i know it's bad but I just couldn't help myself. 
We are in Finland lapland for 5 days in December so this Christmas is going to be crazy magical. 
I will write up a list later x


----------



## babydustcass

Giggle my full list is up in the grotto

Afm... cd6! Woo that went fast I can't complain. I was still spotting randomly yesterday. Strange temp dip this morning?! Though I'm sure it won't look so harsh once we see ov and temps rise


----------



## babydustcass

So perhaps reading into it again too much (ugh) 
Last night I had some pain in my ovary, annoying me for around 30 minutes and then it went. I just checked my cervix and it's quite high open and not soft but not hard either. Found stretchy ewcm whilst I was there lol but wondering if it could be left over sperm from this morning, it was totally clear and stretches between my fingers. I am only cd 6 after 4 day af could I really be gearing up to ov so early? Did an opk on cd4 (just because) it was super faint and just did one now and its much darker but not positive. Coupled with my chart. STRANGE! :wacko:
I guess I'll be waiting it out. We dtd last night, this morning too, so if so the basis has been covered thus far :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20151025_124606.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tanikins

So opk from today is still neg but lighter than yest so more negative. If is ovd fri night / sat morn would they not be just white with only control line by now??? Or what is going on.

Me and opks do not get on. Dont think ill use next month


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, that is certainly unusual :/ but the fluid could be his man juice :haha: and your cervix will rise after sex so that might explain it. Not sure about the temp dip though...

Tani, i think opk's might always show a line, i don't think they necessarily go blamk after ov'ing.

Just started cd5 here :coffee:


----------



## babydustcass

Probably is, it's very clear and barely disolves into the loo roll but to be fair this morning I didn't move for an hour after dtd so it is probably 'stuck' right up there loool
Only time will tell anyway, hopefully I'll have a nice normal cycle. Temp may look more consistent as the chart develops.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Tanikins said:


> So opk from today is still neg but lighter than yest so more negative. If is ovd fri night / sat morn would they not be just white with only control line by now??? Or what is going on.
> 
> Me and opks do not get on. Dont think ill use next month

Tan, I have faint lines way after ovulation, and then some days have completely white. It's normal don't worry - just pay attention to those dark angry positives!


----------



## Sapphire86

I always get a faint or medium line on opks unless it's right after AF. They can be frustrating! I try not to read anything into them other than being positive or not.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I believe I have the start of a dreaded yeast infection! Ugh! I have started taking AZO, which helps with the symptoms. And I've eaten quite a bit of yogurt today. I was hoping to not have to go to the doctor for medication, I hope I can get rid of it. Could this interfere with conceiving? Can it stop me from conceiving? Why must things like this happen?!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I believe I have the start of a dreaded yeast infection! Ugh! I have started taking AZO, which helps with the symptoms. And I've eaten quite a bit of yogurt today. I was hoping to not have to go to the doctor for medication, I hope I can get rid of it. Could this interfere with conceiving? Can it stop me from conceiving? Why must things like this happen?!

Oh no! Is it itchy, how did y confirm its yeast? I had fishy smelling cm two weeks ago and I got so worried that it was some sort of infection that would affect ttc, so I googled the shit out of home remedies. I put tea tree oil right on my vagigi, and with Qtip, I put some inside too. Online it says dilute with water but I put it straight on, oooh boy! Did it ever hurt and burn :D but it was all gone the next day:)


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've had itching on my inner labia. I haven't noticed any discharge or smell, but it definitely gets uncomfortable down there. I just want whatever it is to go away!


----------



## Tanikins

Not been able to dtd last 2 night and wont tonight. I guess im out this cycle. Onto cycle 3. 

That is of course unless i did ov fri/sat. Since sat night cervix had been high with very little tacky mucus. Sat would be cd14 and as post contraceptive im.not 100% on cycle length


----------



## babydustcass

Bweaver, get some PH balancing intimate soap and wear cotton only knickers and try not to wear tight trousers as that can worsen it. 
I hate yeast infections, they are horrid! :(


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, maybe try some vagisil?

Tani, i hope you're not out! Keep bd'ing, it's also possible you haven't ov'ed yet, right? If i remember correctly, you never got a positive opk...?


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Bw, maybe try some vagisil?
> 
> Tani, i hope you're not out! Keep bd'ing, it's also possible you haven't ov'ed yet, right? If i remember correctly, you never got a positive opk...?

No i didnt but life got in the way and i havent been taking them everyday. I think i either o'd sat morn or havent yet. Ill opk when i get home


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for the help ladies! It is absolutely horrible isn't it! Luckily it's not too extreme, the itchiness did settle down as of today, but still slightly there. Good luck to all of the ladies that are still in the tww!!


----------



## babydustcass

Good to hear Bweaver
Tani your still very much in, even 3 days before ov us considered good by ff. Don't stop bd until you're sure. 


So treated myself today since they were on offer. Woo
 



Attached Files:







20151026_175613.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tanikins

Opk tonight was stark white so im hoping the :sex: fri night got it. Im pretty sure i ov'd sat morn so i guess im 2dpo. Testing will be 9th nov just to ok myself to drink on my holiday


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm curious to see when I ovulate. I'm on cd9 right now, I'm getting excited!


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed for you guys!

I thought i was only cd 7 but it turns out i'm cd8 :dance: can't wait to be back in the tww again!


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> Fingers crossed for you guys!
> 
> I thought i was only cd 7 but it turns out i'm cd8 :dance: can't wait to be back in the tww again!

Haha I don't know many people who love the TWW giggle! I am struggling right now..I just want to know! I tested this morning:haha: because I'm just too impatient for my own good.

I know this group was for October, but wondering if everyone is planning to stick around?


----------



## gigglebox

Well, to me the tww beats the wto (waiting to ovulate), especially since my o date is different every month. I have no idea when it will show...at the the tww is set in stone haha

Yes, i'll be around. I'm already in cycle 2, will definitely be testing well into November.


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you guys!
> 
> I thought i was only cd 7 but it turns out i'm cd8 :dance: can't wait to be back in the tww again!
> 
> Haha I don't know many people who love the TWW giggle! I am struggling right now..I just want to know! I tested this morning:haha: because I'm just too impatient for my own good.
> 
> I know this group was for October, but wondering if everyone is planning to stick around?Click to expand...

I hate 2WW for sure, im 6dpo today and i dont have the urge of testing this cycle, i tested 4dpo for no reason and now i already feel out because we didnt bd day before ovulation:cry:
I had .1C temp drop, and i thought it would be implantation but my temp remained the same. I had horrible gas yesterday, it smelled soooooooo bad, no words can describe it, hubby kept running out as soon as he heard the sounds heheh even i wanted to run :blush: of course i googled, its commen to have stinky gas around implantation but i feel like everything is common for 2ww, so got no hopes up.


----------



## babydustcass

Yep im sticking around too, i am due to test mid November.

CD8 for me too, giggle, when do you think you will OV? I literally have no idea, since this is the second cycle off BC but if i were to be back to my 'normal pattern' I am 5/6 days away from ov (cd14).

The pre ov is much worse for me than tww, at least you can symptom spot ect and start testing early haha!!! Mind, waiting for anything isn't my strong point. 

Golden, positive mental attitude  When are you going to test next?

I went to have a full body massage today and it was lush, too bad there hasnt been any time to relax after it though and ive been rushing around ever since. Ive just sat down with a cuppa and some chocolate digestives. Phew!

I am so excited to get this Ov show on the road, wish there was more to do than wait. 
Ive been using Opks since cd4 and have been sticking them to a piece of paper, i wanted to see my LHpattern throughout the month. Will be interesting to see. Also noticed my temp this month is higher than last months before ov, by quite a lot. 
Just looking at the chart I conceived with my youngest and my temperatures then are a lot more consistent with this months pre- ov


----------



## gigglebox

I expect to ov about cd 14-16, somewhere in there. I love the idea of keeping the opk's to record progression. Brilliant!

Did you mean to say you prefer tww?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I plan to stick around even after I conceive! I'm on cd10 and I have no idea when I will ovulate, but I have no symptoms as of right now anyway. I just called my gyno about my infection and she is calling me on the vaginal cream suppository. So ok going to try to use that with a gap in between bding and inserting the gel.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Looks like ur cycles are synced, i feel like an outsider now 

I dont think im gonna test this month, i have appointment with doctor on friday (10dpo), he will be telling me about my hormone test results and its freaking me out :cry: Maybe thats why i dont wanna test, i just feel really down and scared. I hope nothing is wrong...:cry:


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> I expect to ov about cd 14-16, somewhere in there. I love the idea of keeping the opk's to record progression. Brilliant!
> 
> Did you mean to say you prefer tww?

DUH amended :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

GoldenRatio said:


> Looks like ur cycles are synced, i feel like an outsider now
> 
> I dont think im gonna test this month, i have appointment with doctor on friday (10dpo), he will be telling me about my hormone test results and its freaking me out :cry: Maybe thats why i dont wanna test, i just feel really down and scared. I hope nothing is wrong...:cry:

Aww golden, i am sure itll be fine. Try not to stress about something you arent sure of yet, easier said than done but either way, there is no point stressing before you know. Bless you xx:hugs:


----------



## Tanikins

Im not leaving. Mainly because i cant get pregnant :rofl:

Be awesome to have people of a similar gestation and baby age


----------



## SugarBeth

I'll be sticking around! My first test won't be until mid-next month, so I KNOW I'm not getting a BFP in the next three days! Maybe the "October" part of the title can be changed to November?

I'm on CD6 now, I believe. I'm getting really excited, this time next week I'll be actively TTC and around O! We leave for vacation in three days and I'm hoping the stress of it won't make my cycle wonky!


----------



## gigglebox

I think the title still works. It indicates we all started trying in Oct. '15, which still holds true. 

GR, try not to think of it that way! If something is wrong, it can almost certainly be fixed with medications. If they can tackle that problem, then maybe you have a better chance with a sticky bean :thumbup: that's a good thing! Or laternatively, nothing is wrong :) chin up, girl! Don't be nervous. 

Asf, i'm excited i could be in the tww as early as a week from now :happydance: 

Definitely looking forward to baby making lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Do any of you ladies have an experience with the metronidazole vaginal gel? That's what I'm on, it's a five day dose and I am to insert it once every night. I have it in now (2:04 pm) only because I think we might bd tonight. I want the medicine to work but I want most of the gel to already be absorbed by the time we bd. I'm wondering if this medicine will make it harder to conceive? Or harder for the sperm to swim? I'm on cd10 so I will be done with it by cd15, and I could ovulate by then. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## babydustcass

what does it say on the packaging hun, does it say anything about taking it during pregnancy?


----------



## babydustcass

id say bweaver, that taking the gel will not decrease your chances of conceiving any less than an untreated infection. I think you should be fine for bding this month, perhaps use some extra preseed or something on the off chance the gel interferes but i cant find anything online that says as such.


----------



## Bweaver0906

It pretty much says that it is safe to use during pregnancy if you Doctor find it neccesary for you to use it. I remember using this when I was pregnant with my daughter, so I know it's safe for the most part. I'm just wondering if it will kill sperm or affect it in any way. It says to refrain from intercourse, but I'm assuming that's so you don't get more irritated.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I agree with you baby, I don't really see how it would interfere. It's not going into my uterus, just kind of coating my vaginal walls. That sounds weird, but true! Haha. Let's hope I ovulate directly after I'm done with the medication!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm still here! I'm actually on cd33 of my first cycle ttc still. And I totally agree that the tww is better than waiting to O (says the woman on cd33 with no ovulation :laugh2: ) I've kept my opks and have like 25 in a row to see the (lack of) progression. It's kind of cool.


----------



## babydustcass

Omg Sapphire, i know how you feel. I came off BCP on the 26th August and didnt o until the 7th October. I even put the day i was spotting, sometime between withdrawal bleed and actual ov, down as menses to make my chart smaller so i could see it better on my phone app! lol :shrug:

Fingers crossed you see some real progression soon xx:thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

Now im confused. I have so much ewcm. Like tonnes. Ive just struggled to wipe, sorry for tmi.

So maybe ive not misses ov then. This is confusing lmao. Now ive gotta :sex: again :-( :rofl:


----------



## babydustcass

hehe get too is tani!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I took my daughter to ballet class tonight, and all the parents sit together for 45 minutes until class is over. I had a itty bitty tiny infant staring at me the whole time! He was so adorable and smiley and if I didn't have baby fever already, I would now! My two year old son kept saying "Mommy, look baby! Baby!" Pretty sure my ovary was saying the same thing. :haha:

All the other mommies were saying how they never wanted more kids, one or two were more than enough, and I'm there holding myself back from wanting to hold this tiny little person! Yep, totally ready for another one!


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, that is so cute! I love smiley little 'uns!

Tani, hop to it! 

Sapphire, i wanna see the opk's!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Cd 11 for me ladies! Going to start bding tonight to build up a good supply! We have only bd once since cd1, hubbys work schedule is hectic!? Is anyone else starting to gear up for o?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im 7dpo today and i had a temp dip, but some ladies on fb ttc group said throw that chart to garbage since its all wrong :cry: Im using baby thermometer, and i was gonna get basal after this cycle. Since my temp shifts are major, i didnt think second decimal was that important for me. I donno why some ppl are so harsh :cry:


Im already emotional and now i just wanna cry:cry:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm sorry golden, ignore negative people! We are all here to support eachother, or should be at least. I'm not too familiar with temping, does a dip mean that o will be soon? If so, it's possible I'm sure. You may be gearing up to o in the next couple of days. Just stay positive (as hard as it is) and listen to your body! We will al get our BFPs soon. Relaxing is key, unfortunately. We can get through it together!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I'm sorry golden, ignore negative people! We are all here to support eachother, or should be at least. I'm not too familiar with temping, does a dip mean that o will be soon? If so, it's possible I'm sure. You may be gearing up to o in the next couple of days. Just stay positive (as hard as it is) and listen to your body! We will al get our BFPs soon. Relaxing is key, unfortunately. We can get through it together!

Thanks:hugs: I already ovulated, its CD22 for me, implantation day you can have a temp dip. Some women do and some dont. So i was asking if my temp drop was normal (range wise), they were like " u not using basal thermometer then its all wrong, dont get ur hopes up, u probably out this cycle so we will be deleting ur post, dont post again" Then i just left the group...

All honestly i hav majors in math and physics, and also studied pre-med and medical school for a year, from what i know basal thermometer gives u second decimal point so if u have small temp shifts, then u can catch it. But since my temp shifts are major, i dont need basal thermometer. But explain this to ppl that got their education from google:dohh:
so frasturating:cry:


----------



## babydustcass

GoldenRatio said:


> Im 7dpo today and i had a temp dip, but some ladies on fb ttc group said throw that chart to garbage since its all wrong :cry: Im using baby thermometer, and i was gonna get basal after this cycle. Since my temp shifts are major, i didnt think second decimal was that important for me. I donno why some ppl are so harsh :cry:
> 
> 
> Im already emotional and now i just wanna cry:cry:

Ummm? ignore the haters. your temp dip may be implantation... i mean, its about exactly the right time for it? :shrug: and what else could it be?
Sure a second decimal is 'better' but you are working with what you have right now, and although temp shifts would be more recogniseable from day to day temping, youve actually got some crazy shifts to PROVE ovulation, and now i think this could be implantation! Some people are just assholes:hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I agree totally with babycass!

Women who truly know how to track would see this dip as a SUPER PROMISING sign of implantation! I'm on 8 DPO and every morning I pray for a low temp to confirm implantation... but no such luck. You're right on track, hun!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies i definitely feel better here with you guys:hugs: I got way too upset over random ppls comment, maybe im just too emotional today :blush:


----------



## Tanikins

Hello pity party.

Im struggling with my eating issues. I know i need to eat 'normal' to get preggo but the thought of putting weight on is sending me mental. I want someone to notice because i CANT mention it. i had this under control &#128549;

Todays food = 1 subway cookie and 5/8 of a pizza (hotdog crust so loooooooads of cals)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Hello pity party.
> 
> Im struggling with my eating issues. I know i need to eat 'normal' to get preggo but the thought of putting weight on is sending me mental. I want someone to notice because i CANT mention it. i had this under control &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Todays food = 1 subway cookie and 5/8 of a pizza (hotdog crust so loooooooads of cals)

I struggle with weight too, since TTC im gaining weight because i reduced my cardio intensity and eat like pregnant women :shrug: So u wanna gain weight?


----------



## Tanikins

When i was done being preggo i was 17st 4. I was big before him about a uk size 22. Im now a uk 10 and around 11 stone 4. Im so scared of waking up 17 stone. 

Yep anorexia is a mental problem. Apparently im only borederline tbough as i can admit it. Byt im not sure if online friends counts as admitting lmao


----------



## babydustcass

Tanikins said:


> Hello pity party.
> 
> Im struggling with my eating issues. I know i need to eat 'normal' to get preggo but the thought of putting weight on is sending me mental. I want someone to notice because i CANT mention it. i had this under control &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Todays food = 1 subway cookie and 5/8 of a pizza (hotdog crust so loooooooads of cals)

Have you tried making eating a bit more simple? Like buying ready made meals, probably not as healthy as fresh but better than grab food like cookies and pizza. I really feel for your battle, having been there myself and still some. I used to LIKE feeling hungry? :( I find a lot of my struggle came through being uninspired by food, being lazy, addicted to bad stuff, gsms and sugar and not really enjoying the 'healthy' stuff enough to want to go to the bother of prep, cooking and eating it and then i would have major guilt over the bad stuff i had eaten. and of course gain weight! urgh :dohh:
If you have a bit of time and dont mind a little prep eating 6-8 very small meals a day will really help to, you dont ever feel 'full' to busting but neither do you feel ravished but you substain a decent amount of energy throughout the day. It can be a handful of nuts, a portion of fruit, to a small vegetable mix, to a potato salad, to a small bowl of chicken pasta. I find the more available food is to me, the more I am inclined to choose it. I also have a really good husband who will feed me when he knows i havent eaten because i tend to forget :shrug:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> When i was done being preggo i was 17st 4. I was big before him about a uk size 22. Im now a uk 10 and around 11 stone 4. Im so scared of waking up 17 stone.
> 
> Yep anorexia is a mental problem. Apparently im only borederline tbough as i can admit it. Byt im not sure if online friends counts as admitting lmao

So how did ur anorexia happen? did u force urself to puke or stopped eating completely? What did u do?


----------



## Tanikins

I just dont eat a lot. Not nothing all but maybe 600 cals a day. I burn 400 at work each day (pedometered myslef). I go to the gym everyday and dont replace whats lost.

I started reducing portions to lose weight untill id got down to just 1 teeny meal a day


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> I just dont eat a lot. Not nothing all but maybe 600 cals a day. I burn 400 at work each day (pedometered myslef). I go to the gym everyday and dont replace whats lost.
> 
> I started reducing portions to lose weight untill id got down to just 1 teeny meal a day

Omg thats probably is going to affect ur fertility, also when u start eating normal you are going to gain.

Ur metabolism must be so slow now. You cant go back to eating normal by eating cookies and pizza hun, you need to take control of ur body. 

Im a lazy person, dont like meal prepping and dont find healthy food tasty so here is my solutions; 
1)Even you dont wanna eat, get meal replacement powders. Garden of life has great organic meal replacement powders. Close ur eyes and nose and just drink it, you wouldn't even know what went down :thumbup: 
2)Fat free greek yogurt is yummy and lots of protein, i always carry one with me. 
3)Carry cucumbers, carrots and cheery tomatoes in ur bag
4)Have small cup of peanut butter with you all times
5)Grab grapes or apple to dip in ur peanut butter

By carrying all that, i definitely avoid eating junk. Stop counting calories, there is always good calorie and bad calorie, just eat healthier for health baby making!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Honestly im fine been eating the same way for a year. Some days i binge and some days i eat well. Im always between 11-2 and 11-8. So my weight is fairly stable. Just worried about my cycles being crazy


----------



## gigglebox

Tani, I'm,not going to lecture you about your health...my thought is you wouldn't be hiding it if you thought it was the right way to go about it....BUT if you want to have another baby, that's going to do some major damage on your fertility/cycles. Are you having regular periods? Maybe just gradually gain some weight until your cycles regulate again and maintain that weight?

Look, I'm honestly pro "do whatever you want to yourself, as long as you aren't hurting another person". But once you get pregnant....that diet isn't a healthy one for a growing baby :/ what will you do then?


----------



## babydustcass

giggle just took the words right out of my mouth. Hugs Tani, its not easy i know.


----------



## Tanikins

Ive been regular since coming off bc. Its taken an hour but ive eaten my dinner. Oh offered pudding, i said yes just to keep him off my back. I feel sick. 

Have never and will never force myself to throw up. I have a giant fear of being sick.

Ive been under control 6 months, just this last week ive felt myself slipping. Ill stop it before it catches. Its just hard. Its literally like have an angel and satan on your shoulder.

According to guidelines im healthy..i dont want or need to lose weight. I just dont wanna put any on either.

I dont wanna get fat but i want a baby more. I qukt smoking in 4 weeks for oscar. Im sure eating an extra sandwich a day when preggo will be easier. If i feel it getting worse ill tell my bff she'll kick ass again &#128077;

Moving on - either 1dpo or 4dpo no syptoms yet


----------



## Tanikins

Today i weighed in at 156lbs at 5ft 8. Im not stick thin at all &#128077;

Im hoping that opening up here will stop the crazy. Im seeing my boss tomorrow. Ill speak to him he helped last time


----------



## gigglebox

By all means, vent if you need to! I swear i'm not judging, i used to be in an anorexic/bulimic/excessive exercise cycle, but not for some years now. I ballooned up before i was ever pregnant, lost some, got pregnant, then worked my butt off to lose it after birth. Honestly, the most helpful thing was just eating "clean". I didn't count calories...i just went with my gut. People, especially those with unhealthy eating habits in their background, tend to inherently know what's bad for them. I just listened to my conscious and didn't eat crap, but did enjoy small treats on occasion. 

The hardest thing will be retraining your brain. Realize that one extra meal isn't going to make you swell 20 extra pounds. Realize also that any weight gain will be gradual. If you start feeling like it's getting too much, cut back a bit and try to balance it out that way...or get in some exercise to balance it.

All so much easier said than done, i know...


----------



## Tanikins

Yep your 100% right. This isnt a fight with my belly but my head. Rationally i know my jeans will fir if i eat a donut but my brain will still try and stop me.

Like i said ive been fine for y months but i can feel the slipping. Ive spoken to oh hes gonna watch as best he can.


----------



## SugarBeth

Great tips! All things I need to carry for myself. 
I'm quite a bit underweight. Before kids, I was always borderline to slightly under after I had cancer. Now since breastfeeding, I'm always a good ten lbs under the bare minimum line or more, and it shows. I always feel scrawny! So to prep for pregnancy, I"m trying to gain healthy weight. Eating healthy foods, working out with weights to gain muscle, etc. I also get super car sick when I don't have proper foods with me, these would all help keep that at bay! :thumbup:



GoldenRatio said:


> Im a lazy person, dont like meal prepping and dont find healthy food tasty so here is my solutions;
> 1)Even you dont wanna eat, get meal replacement powders. Garden of life has great organic meal replacement powders. Close ur eyes and nose and just drink it, you wouldn't even know what went down :thumbup:
> 2)Fat free greek yogurt is yummy and lots of protein, i always carry one with me.
> 3)Carry cucumbers, carrots and cheery tomatoes in ur bag
> 4)Have small cup of peanut butter with you all times
> 5)Grab grapes or apple to dip in ur peanut butter
> 
> By carrying all that, i definitely avoid eating junk. Stop counting calories, there is always good calorie and bad calorie, just eat healthier for health baby making!!!




Bweaver0906 said:


> Cd 11 for me ladies! Going to start bding tonight to build up a good supply! We have only bd once since cd1, hubbys work schedule is hectic!? Is anyone else starting to gear up for o?

CD7 here, I usually O anywhere between 11-14 CD so I'll be starting probably tomorrow. I want to make sure we start at least 3 days prior to O'ing and cover all of our bases!


----------



## babydustcass

Tani, you got this but dont be afraid to ask for help if you find it out of control! 


CD 9 for me, opks still neg of course. WAHHH i hate waiting to OV


----------



## Bweaver0906

My cycles were always 31ish days, so I'm not banking on ovulating super early. I hope I catch it this cycle!


----------



## Sapphire86

I've got quite the collection of opks this cycle :) 

I'm very much looking forward to this weekend... we're traveling for halloween and it's a much needed break to a stressful week. We've been dog sitting and I'm SO DONE with the barking. At least dd has been dialing down the tantrums a bit.
 



Attached Files:







20151028_181425.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hang in there, Tani. I know it is not easy, but we are all here for you!!! :hugs:

It looks like everyone is gearing up to O.. hope you all catch it this cycle. Happy BDing!!! :happydance:

Anyone else in the TWW? I'm 8dpo. Tested this morning and saw something really faint on a Sure Predict 10 IC which are supposed to be crazy sensitive, but have also been known to give false positives. Decided to bust out a FRER and see if anything showed up. I see something reallllly faint on that too, and I've never had an evap with a FRER. Not getting my hopes up (last cycle I got a false positive from a digital and then was heartbroken), but I have my fingers crossed that maybe this is the start of a BFP :flower:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Hang in there, Tani. I know it is not easy, but we are all here for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> It looks like everyone is gearing up to O.. hope you all catch it this cycle. Happy BDing!!! :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else in the TWW? I'm 8dpo. Tested this morning and saw something really faint on a Sure Predict 10 IC which are supposed to be crazy sensitive, but have also been known to give false positives. Decided to bust out a FRER and see if anything showed up. I see something reallllly faint on that too, and I've never had an evap with a FRER. Not getting my hopes up (last cycle I got a false positive from a digital and then was heartbroken), but I have my fingers crossed that maybe this is the start of a BFP :flower:


Im 8dpo too, and had pretty clear negative today with a cheapie. I feel out already. I dont think frer gives evap, i usually get pretty clear negatives with frer, so congrats hun! :kiss:


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> Im 8dpo too, and had pretty clear negative today with a cheapie. I feel out already. I dont think frer gives evap, i usually get pretty clear negatives with frer, so congrats hun! :kiss:

Haha well it could just be my line eye, so I'm not excited yet! We'll see what tomorrow brings!!

Also, don't feel out!! Your chart looks really good!! Maybe your dip was implantation, and you wouldn't be able to pick up hcg yet if that's the case. Stay positive :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Im 8dpo too, and had pretty clear negative today with a cheapie. I feel out already. I dont think frer gives evap, i usually get pretty clear negatives with frer, so congrats hun! :kiss:
> 
> Haha well it could just be my line eye, so I'm not excited yet! We'll see what tomorrow brings!!
> 
> Also, don't feel out!! Your chart looks really good!! Maybe your dip was implantation, and you wouldn't be able to pick up hcg yet if that's the case. Stay positive :)Click to expand...

I hope so, i have stabbing pain around my lower belly and bbs, plus i got stuffy nose and headache. FX for me! Otherwise im gonna eat a bottle of painkiller as soon as i see af. They say its okey to take Tylenol during 2ww but i dont wanna risk it.

I wonder how long it takes for hormone to build up to 25?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm on CD 12. We bd last night :) I've felt twinges and kind of menstrual like cramping in my left side today, but my cm is pretty dry. Not bone dry, but definitely not EWCM. So hopefully within the next few days I will o! I know some of you think I'm crazy, but I can't wait for my tww to get here haha! Sounds like everyone else is about to o or in the tww as well. I think it's great how close we all seem to be in our cycles.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey maybe_baby and GoldenRatio! 9DPO over here!!! All THREE of us will have BFPs!!! I'm claiming it! Sending triple baby dust to our little circle!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Any other 2WW?


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey maybe_baby and GoldenRatio! 9DPO over here!!! All THREE of us will have BFPs!!! I'm claiming it! Sending triple baby dust to our little circle!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Any other 2WW?

Looks like u have implantation dip today! fx temp goes up tomorrow

Maybe_baby already has faint line, im sure its bfp coming soon!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey maybe_baby and GoldenRatio! 9DPO over here!!! All THREE of us will have BFPs!!! I'm claiming it! Sending triple baby dust to our little circle!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Any other 2WW?

Woo hooooo! I like your thinking!! Here is some more baby dust for good measure!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm excited to see some bfp's soon from you all!!!

Only 10dpo here and zero sign of ov' coming :(


----------



## babydustcass

Hey! Omg we could have some fresh BFP's in the house! baby dust to those who are testing soon.

CD10 for me, EWCM today but same old faint line OPKS. HOPING i ov by Sunday if the EWCM is anything to go by but only time will tell, I am 'due' to ov around monday, i think.

Had a lovely day at the farm today with the kiddies, we went pumpkin picking and the kids couldnt have chosen bigger pumpkins if they tried. The staff at the farm, actually though George had picked the biggest pumpkin they had seen! Cue daddy tackling a monster pumpkin covered in mud across a large muddy bog field, huge farm and then into the carving hut for cleaning and gutting :/ because we WILL have the biggest pumpkin they have ever grown and we WILL be taking it home with us. It was a totally muddy messy day, my favourite kind


----------



## magicalmom2be

babydustcass -- What fun!

maybe_baby -- With a FRER....a faint line counts! Congrats on your BFP, love!!!!

AFM -- I just did a FRER @ 9 DPO... 5 days til AF... and BFN, stark white, nowhere near faint. :cry: 

It's not over 'til AF shows up, though. But it was very disappointing.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Just read a few testimonials that made me feel better. Most women claim they got their first BFP around 4 days AFTER implantation. I believe my implantation is occurring now (according to the temp dip in my chart....along with the cramps). So, 4 days from now (Monday....when AF should show), I will hopefully have a BFP!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Just read a few testimonials that made me feel better. Most women claim they got their first BFP around 4 days AFTER implantation. I believe my implantation is occurring now (according to the temp dip in my chart....along with the cramps). So, 4 days from now (Monday....when AF should show), I will hopefully have a BFP!

Same here, i will know by Sunday if my doctor appointment tomorrow goes well.


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> babydustcass -- What fun!
> 
> maybe_baby -- With a FRER....a faint line counts! Congrats on your BFP, love!!!!
> 
> AFM -- I just did a FRER @ 9 DPO... 5 days til AF... and BFN, stark white, nowhere near faint. :cry:
> 
> It's not over 'til AF shows up, though. But it was very disappointing.

Thanks, but the more I look at it, the more I don't think it's real. :haha: I will keep testing though!


----------



## babydustcass

Yep magical, plenty of ladies out there testing at 9dpo with bfn going on to have bfps in the following days. If implantation is happening now it'll take a few days to build up


----------



## Tanikins

Im 2 to 5 dpo not sure. No symptoms yet. Really feel out this month and af no where to be seen yet


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey Tanikins! Don't feel out yet! What has you feeling that way?

Those symptoms will come soon after implantation. Have you felt any twinges, dull aches, or cramps? A lot of women feel nothing, but still get BFPs.

GoldenRatio -- Is this the doctor's appointment that will test your hormone levels?


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey Tanikins! Don't feel out yet! What has you feeling that way?
> 
> Those symptoms will come soon after implantation. Have you felt any twinges, dull aches, or cramps? A lot of women feel nothing, but still get BFPs.
> 
> GoldenRatio -- Is this the doctor's appointment that will test your hormone levels?

Yea he s checking my hormone levels to see if bc pills affected anything, I also lied to him saying we have been trying for year and half so he is checking if there is infertility due to my hormones. I'm so nervous, I called today to see if they got my test results in, receptionist sounded sad so I was like " why do u sound like my test results are so bad" hehe she refused to tell me anything &#65533;&#65533; 
My tests are clear negative, I jus have random pain hitting my belly, back, bbs and pelvic (like static)....will update u guys tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck GR! Am i seeing your signature right? You are hoping for twins? Do they run in your family? Am i asking too many questions?


----------



## Kern

Hey y'all. Cd11 today. Bding every other day from cd9 to sat, going to bd sat and sun. That will give us 4 chances. We will see if one sticks! So excited!

Hoping to see some bfps here soon, lots of you near the end of your tww!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well pretty sure I definitely have a YI. Ugh!!!! I took one dose of my metronidazole on Tuesday, and decided i would try and hold out until at least I o, but today after a bm (sorry tmi) when I wiped I hade some chunky white discharge. I just finished an antibiotic about a week ago, so I'm guessing that's how this all started! I never get YIs, only after antibiotics. Hopefully it clears up soon, like before I o! According to ff my fertile window starts this Saturday, which would be my last dosage day for my gel. I'm not counting on anything happening for me this cycle. :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

Good luck to you golden!! I hope it all plays in your favor!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Good luck GR! Am i seeing your signature right? You are hoping for twins? Do they run in your family? Am i asking too many questions?

Yea hubby wants twins, no it doesn't run in my family but we are just hoping lol


----------



## Tanikins

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey Tanikins! Don't feel out yet! What has you feeling that way?
> 
> Those symptoms will come soon after implantation. Have you felt any twinges, dull aches, or cramps? A lot of women feel nothing, but still get BFPs.
> 
> GoldenRatio -- Is this the doctor's appointment that will test your hormone levels?

No real reason. Just think we didnt :sex: at the right time. Just do feel this is my month. I am a bit sicky but whole group of us are just gettong over gastronitous so im sure thats why.


----------



## gigglebox

:( sorry to read about everyone not feeling very well. Hope everyone is feeling better soon!

Any testers today?


----------



## Mama_K

My period is due Nov. 2, I'm too nervous to test yet. I don't have any premenstural cramps that I normally have the week of leading to AF. I don't feel any different. I've had a cold so I haven't been feeling the greatest on account of that. The only thing I've noticed that I found strange is I'm always wanting to eat limes. I've eaten several this past week. I crave them! It's very weird. I don't really know what to think about that. Could be nothing. With my first pregnancy, I was drinking vinegar and soy sauce.


----------



## gigglebox

That's all quite weird! Hope it's a good sign. 

I've read your body releases a hormone after conception (as early as 2 days) that lowers your immune defenses so your white blood cells don't kill the eggs. I imagine it makes you more susceptible to things like colds....


----------



## GoldenRatio

On my way to doctors office, tested negative this morning and control line was way darker than previous ones, but no test line yet. Can control line getting darker mean anything?


----------



## babydustcass

mama K very good signs you could be pregnant! Fingers crossed for you, when do you plan to test

sorry GR, im not sure what it could mean, good luck for you appointment, let us know how you get on.

Negative opk today, lots of EWCM and steady temps! cd11... ov is creeping


----------



## Mama_K

I think I'm going to wait and see if AF comes first which would be Nov 2nd. Last month I tested really early. I was constantly taking HPTs. My breasts are always sore before my period too and they aren't sore at all. My first pregnancy we weren't trying and I didn't think I was even pregnant until I literally had all the classic text book symptoms: nausea, extremely sore and tender breasts, and fatigue. I also had been fighting off a cold then. And of course I was late.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Teats came all clean!!! He said u are ovulating just fine. He ordered ultrasound too so I can relax :D


----------



## babydustcass

phew GR, such great news, i am so pleased for you :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> :( sorry to read about everyone not feeling very well. Hope everyone is feeling better soon!
> 
> Any testers today?

I am a tester EVERY DAY! :haha: But nothing to report. :shrug: I'm 9dpo today. I thought I had a really faint squinter yesterday, but definitely think it was just line eye. Took an IC this morning but didn't see anything.


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> Teats came all clean!!! He said u are ovulating just fine. He ordered ultrasound too so I can relax :D

Great news!! :hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Teats came all clean!!! He said u are ovulating just fine. He ordered ultrasound too so I can relax :D

So happy for you!!!! I KNEW everything would be just fine! Your chart looks amazing! So envious of that implantation dip you got there! If you're not preggo this cycle, I'd be shocked!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mama_K said:


> I think I'm going to wait and see if AF comes first which would be Nov 2nd. Last month I tested really early. I was constantly taking HPTs. My breasts are always sore before my period too and they aren't sore at all. My first pregnancy we weren't trying and I didn't think I was even pregnant until I literally had all the classic text book symptoms: nausea, extremely sore and tender breasts, and fatigue. I also had been fighting off a cold then. And of course I was late.


Mama_K -- My cycle should be here on the 2nd too, and I think that's when I'll be testing again. I've already gotten a couple of BFNs and don't want to stress myself with repeated bad news. If AF shows, I'm probably gonna cry.


----------



## Tanikins

Ii major ear ache a symptom? Because if it is im deffo preggo :haha:

Nothing else to report


----------



## gigglebox

Yay GR! Great news!

Maybe,you still have time yet. 10dpo seems to be the magic day for squinters.

I'm armed with nearly 30 tests....and haven't even ov'd yet lol!

Babyd, how long are your cycles usually? I'm wondering if we might be due at the same time for af


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies for all the support, even i dont have bfp, i feel really happy today knowing that i dont have anything wrong with my hormones so i can keep ttc. 

Im gonna test tomorrow with frer since i got 7dpo dip, and if thats negative, i will wait for witch to come. 

I definitely smell everything, like everything! I even smell the doctors perfume on me, all he did was check my heart rate :wacko: So musky :wacko:

Btw we getting two baby kittens tonight, that should take my mind off ttc :happydance: will post pics when our baby girls arrive. 

and fx we all get positive this weekend :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mama_K

Magicalmom2b- I'm worried I will get a negative test so I'm going to wait it out. I'm nervous to test. It's hard waiting but I'd rather than test too early. I don't even have any pregnancy tests in the house right now.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Just wanted to say this is quickly becoming my favorite group on bnb. I'm so happy to be sharing this experience with so many great ladies!!! :kiss:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Mama_K said:


> Magicalmom2b- I'm worried I will get a negative test so I'm going to wait it out. I'm nervous to test. It's hard waiting but I'd rather than test too early. I don't even have any pregnancy tests in the house right now.

I REALLY admire your will power not to test. But don't worry, I'm testing enough for the both of us :winkwink:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> Magicalmom2b- I'm worried I will get a negative test so I'm going to wait it out. I'm nervous to test. It's hard waiting but I'd rather than test too early. I don't even have any pregnancy tests in the house right now.
> 
> I REALLY admire your will power not to test. But don't worry, I'm testing enough for the both of us :winkwink:Click to expand...

hehe same here, i did 12 pregnancy tests this month :dohh:


----------



## Mama_K

Haha Maybe_baby_ if I had some in the house, I wouldn't be able to stop myself!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mama_K said:


> Haha Maybe_baby_ if I had some in the house, I wouldn't be able to stop myself!

Don't judge me ladies, but I have some cheapies in my PURSE! LMAO!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

:wave:

We're leaving for our getaway cruise tonight, so I won't be on until next Saturday. In the middle of this coming week, I'll be O'ing, so I have my fingers crossed that we'll get lucky and bring home an amazing extra souvenir! 

Best of luck to everyone who will be O'ing and testing while I'm away. Hoping for lots of BFPs!


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> Haha Maybe_baby_ if I had some in the house, I wouldn't be able to stop myself!
> 
> Don't judge me ladies, but I have some cheapies in my PURSE! LMAO!!!!Click to expand...

Oh I am NOT judging. I have brought cheapies to work with me, cut a Styrofoam cup down so that I could use it as a...receptacle :haha: did my business, tested, and disposed of the evidence in the trash bin in the stall like it all never happened. :dohh:


----------



## SugarBeth

:wave:

We're leaving for our getaway cruise tonight, so I won't be on until next Saturday. In the middle of this coming week, I'll be O'ing, so I have my fingers crossed that we'll get lucky and bring home an amazing extra souvenir! 

Best of luck to everyone who will be O'ing and testing while I'm away. Hoping for lots of BFPs!


----------



## magicalmom2be

SugarBeth said:


> :wave:
> 
> We're leaving for our getaway cruise tonight, so I won't be on until next Saturday. In the middle of this coming week, I'll be O'ing, so I have my fingers crossed that we'll get lucky and bring home an amazing extra souvenir!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who will be O'ing and testing while I'm away. Hoping for lots of BFPs!

Sounds like fun, Sugarbeth! Come back with a baby in the oven!!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

So, I'm a superstitious as it gets...and a good sign appeared last night.

As I was driving, a very small spider connected to its web descended in front of me. But then, he went back up.

Now mind you... I'm SUPER scared of spiders, and it took everything in me not to crash or pull over to kill him... but I've learned that spiders are mostly good luck, and it's bad luck to kill them. But, anywho... here is what I read:

"If a spider drops down in front of you from the ceiling and dangles, do not kill it. If the spider hangs and then goes back up to the ceiling, you are due for a run of good luck. If, however, the spider dangles and then drops, it foretells the sudden loss of a loved one or some other personally catastrophic event."

My spider dangled then went back up. This was the same day as my "implantation dip." I also read somewhere that if a spider dangles above your head, you'll receive a letter soon. I interpret that as letter OR news. Hopefully this is the universe foretelling my BFP....

Call me crazy, but... lol...


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:
 

> Yay GR! Great news!
> 
> Maybe,you still have time yet. 10dpo seems to be the magic day for squinters.
> 
> I'm armed with nearly 30 tests....and haven't even ov'd yet lol!
> 
> Babyd, how long are your cycles usually? I'm wondering if we might be due at the same time for af

My cycles are usually 28days with o on cd14 and af due 2weeks later. How about you? I am just hoping I'm back to normal now. 



maybe_baby_ said:


> Just wanted to say this is quickly becoming my favorite group on bnb. I'm so happy to be sharing this experience with so many great ladies!!! :kiss:

 :hugs: love this group too and hope we can stick together even after our bops :happydance:




SugarBeth said:


> :wave:
> 
> We're leaving for our getaway cruise tonight, so I won't be on until next Saturday. In the middle of this coming week, I'll be O'ing, so I have my fingers crossed that we'll get lucky and bring home an amazing extra souvenir!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who will be O'ing and testing while I'm away. Hoping for lots of BFPs!

Have a wonderful,amazing and relaxing time :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

maybe_baby_ said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> Haha Maybe_baby_ if I had some in the house, I wouldn't be able to stop myself!
> 
> Don't judge me ladies, but I have some cheapies in my PURSE! LMAO!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I am NOT judging. I have brought cheapies to work with me, cut a Styrofoam cup down so that I could use it as a.receptacle :haha: did my business, tested, and disposed of the evidence in the trash bin in the stall like it all never happened. :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: seriously the best quote ever


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> Haha Maybe_baby_ if I had some in the house, I wouldn't be able to stop myself!
> 
> Don't judge me ladies, but I have some cheapies in my PURSE! LMAO!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I am NOT judging. I have brought cheapies to work with me, cut a Styrofoam cup down so that I could use it as a...receptacle :haha: did my business, tested, and disposed of the evidence in the trash bin in the stall like it all never happened. :dohh:Click to expand...

U lucky, u have stalls! at my work there is private washroom only for staff use, two old ladies and me! Everyone knows old ladies are done for life time. If they see a test or cup, the arrows will point at me for sure. 
So i usually try to pee on the stick then bring the stick back to office, then eventually home to throw out.


----------



## Mama_K

So I've had these twinges of pain when I stretch. It's only one sided and where my ovaries are. It's been going on this past week. Any thoughts?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mama_K said:


> So I've had these twinges of pain when I stretch. It's only one sided and where my ovaries are. It's been going on this past week. Any thoughts?

I think that's a good sign. Many women get BFPs with that exact symptom!


----------



## Mama_K

magicalmom2be said:


> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> So I've had these twinges of pain when I stretch. It's only one sided and where my ovaries are. It's been going on this past week. Any thoughts?
> 
> I think that's a good sign. Many women get BFPs with that exact symptom!Click to expand...

I hope so!


----------



## gigglebox

Have an amazing time Sugar!

Babyd, my cycles vary but average 27-28 days. I ov cycle day 14-16 usually and af shows 13dpo. My cycles have been as long as 33 days before though so...

Usually i get the start of o pains by now :( Trying to remind myself that i WILL ovulate, it's just a matter of waiting.


----------



## GoldenRatio

There is an annoying butterfly in my office even tho its freezing outside, shouldnt butterflies be dead by now. Omgggg its a sign:wohoo: :test: time!


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> There is an annoying butterfly in my office even tho its freezing outside, shouldnt butterflies be dead by now. Omgggg its a sign:wohoo: :test: time!

lol! :rofl:

That butterfly is a good omen. (I'm superstitious like that.) It's says: BFP! lol...


----------



## gigglebox

Yes!!! I'm dying to see SOMEONE test! Hope we see that bfp tomorrow!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ask and you shall receive! Haha here's some poas porn for your viewing pleasure. Still think I see something faint, but who knows. These are Sure Predict.. says to read within 30 minutes so this is within time. Am I completely crazy?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0639_1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

NOT CRAZY AT ALL! Unless I am too, because I DEFINITELY see something!


----------



## Kern

I definitely see something!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh my phone won't make the pic bigger, I'm sorry I can't see it :( it's midnight here n I can't sleep, leg cramps all night n tummy ache, I just wanna eat some pain killers!


----------



## babydustcass

Hehe eat painkillers! Lol that made me chuckle. On a more serious note I hope you managed to get some sleep golden. And goodluck for testing

Maybe, I absolutely and definitely see something too. I see a line!!!!

Cd12 here... ooo I am so excited to ov. Rediculous lol can see a bit of progression on opks today so will start testing twice a day.


----------



## babydustcass

This is my opk chart. I have done 2 opks for Cd12 (today) so far as I woke up at 2am and got an itch to test lol my temp is really low today too but annoyingly oh opened the window in the night :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20151031_083552.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd you're definitely close! I'd be surprised if it's not positive later today


----------



## babydustcass

I went through loads of 'gear ups' last month just hoping it's first gear up lucky this cycle


----------



## Tanikins

Cervix is sp high i cant reach it. Am either 7dpo or 3dpo, thinking probs 7dpo. Good sign? Have a bit af nausea but also had that last month so thinking could just be a cycle thing for me


----------



## GoldenRatio

Couldn't sleep all night, so today's temp is not so accurate. Did a frer last night and it was negative, then I did a cheapie and drugstore ones thin morning, nothing :( drugstore one is blue dye so area has blue hue to it so I was thinking its a faint line but hard to tell


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Babyd you're definitely close! I'd be surprised if it's not positive later today

Nope not positive but still ok progression. Shall see what the morning brings


Sorry golden, how many dpo are you again ? As they say you're not out until to witch arrives. Fingers tightly crossed for you 

Tani I believe it is a good sign, don't worry too much if it changes though as it usually does from day to do. Rooting for you xxx


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm 10dpo today with some solid symptoms, the test I did in the morning was blue dye one and after I looked at it for couple minutes, I left the house and when I came back 6hrs later, there was a medium line. Can it be evap?


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely would NOT trust a blue dye for early testing, especially after the time limit. But hopefully it was accurate for you! Test again!

Tani, cervixes (cervi?) move everywhere, but super high seems a bit unusual...fingers crossed!


----------



## babydustcass

cd13 here, negative opk this morning! Hoping I get a positive tomorrow or tuesday! that would be nice lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Babyd, is it just me or does this feel like it's taking forever? Haha


----------



## babydustcass

It does now... but to be fair it's almost been 2 weeks since CD1. .. where did the time go. I just feel bored, like there is nothing to do yet. This is the most boring thing to wait for. Time feels like its slowing down the last few days as I anticipate impending ovulation! 
Any sign for you giggle?


----------



## gigglebox

Not really. Cp is high, otherwise, nadda.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Ok, the weirdest discharge I've ever seen just came out of me. I've never seen anything like this before. I need advice! Who will be offended if I post some gross pictures? Lol there's no explaining this with text!


----------



## babydustcass

Post away...


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm apologizing in advance, because it is a little gross. Keep in mind I have been treating with metro gel for a very mild yeast infection. I started this treatment 4 days ago. And we did bd last night. I have been feeing wet today, and then just went to the bathroom and wiped and this came out. What the heck is it?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bweaver0906

Bweaver0906 said:


> I'm apologizing in advance, because it is a little gross. Keep in mind I have been treating with metro gel for a very mild yeast infection. I started this treatment 4 days ago. And we did bd last night. I have been feeing wet today, and then just went to the bathroom and wiped and this came out. What the heck is it?!?!?!

Second photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bweaver0906

Bweaver0906 said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm apologizing in advance, because it is a little gross. Keep in mind I have been treating with metro gel for a very mild yeast infection. I started this treatment 4 days ago. And we did bd last night. I have been feeing wet today, and then just went to the bathroom and wiped and this came out. What the heck is it?!?!?!
> 
> Second photoClick to expand...

Third
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bweaver0906

Bweaver0906 said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm apologizing in advance, because it is a little gross. Keep in mind I have been treating with metro gel for a very mild yeast infection. I started this treatment 4 days ago. And we did bd last night. I have been feeing wet today, and then just went to the bathroom and wiped and this came out. What the heck is it?!?!?!
> 
> Second photoClick to expand...
> 
> ThirdClick to expand...

Fourth
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bweaver0906

Bweaver0906 said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> I'm apologizing in advance, because it is a little gross. Keep in mind I have been treating with metro gel for a very mild yeast infection. I started this treatment 4 days ago. And we did bd last night. I have been feeing wet today, and then just went to the bathroom and wiped and this came out. What the heck is it?!?!?!
> 
> Second photoClick to expand...
> 
> ThirdClick to expand...
> 
> FourthClick to expand...

Fifth. I apologize ladies I don't know how to get all of the photos into one! I do this all from my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicalmom2be

Bweaver...what cycle day are you on? DPO?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm only on cd 15, and hubby and I have only bd three times. Last night we bd, but we were celebrating Halloween and he was drinking, so he was pretty much unable to ejaculate. Sorry tmi! I have never had something like this before. And it was super thick, almost like tugging on a rubber band.


----------



## magicalmom2be

To be honest, I wouldn't know what's up. A doctor would know best. Better to be safe than sorry... Especially while TTC.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I definitely don't think it's anything serious, I just think it's weird. I'm not in any sort of pain, or anything like that. I've just never had anything like that before. I've never lost my mucus plug while pregnant, but that is what this reminds me of. It's weird.


----------



## gigglebox

I was just going to say it looks like a mucus plug! It is seriously weird. Maybe just a weird build up of fertile mucus? But the bleeding....i'm stumped.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Haha I know right giggle! I know I've said it many times, but I can never remember who I was going back and forth with at the time, but I just got off of my birth control in September 30, so I think my body is still trying to get back to normal. It's very very bizarre! Haha. I was concerned/wondering, because I had a bleed (which I counted as cd1) that was heavy only one morning and only after one wipe, but then tapered off but lasted 5 days. after I found out I was pregnant with my son who is now 2, about a week after finding out I had a gush of blood and then spotting, I thought I had miscarried. I even passed a blood clot. So on my cd5 or 6 I took a test, which came out negative. But I thought ya know if I hadn't taken a pregnancy test with my son so early, I would have assumed the bleeding I had was a weird period. I had just had my daughter a year prior to getting pregnant with my son. The test surely would have been positive by then if that was implantation bleeding? When I get nauseous I wonder. And yesterday my teeth hurt, like when I would step down too hard it would send vibrations to my teeth that would hurt. I had that with my daughter. It all confused me!! Sorry for the novel hahaha.


----------



## gigglebox

No need to apologize! That is all very perplexing...i swear our bodies love to mess with us when we're ttc!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I know, it's enough to drive you nuts! Haha. I can say for myself though that I'm not being overly crazy about trying to get pregnant. I'm trying to stay calm, do as much bd as I can, and let that get the job done. I don't want to stress and make my body even more out of whack, or give me such disappointment if it takes some time. I can feel it that I will definitely get pregnant in a timely manner! My daughter who is 4 and who we have asked if she wants another sibling, said to me tonight, "mommy what will we name my new baby sister?" I told her I don't know, who is going to give you a baby sister? Whose belly will she be in? Her father and I are not together, so I wasn't sure where she was leaning toward. But then she said "yours". Made me smile :)


----------



## gigglebox

That's so sweet! A friend of mine is pregnant and her son has been saying for months (before she was pregnant) that he has a little sister. I'm dying to know what sex her baby is!

I took a look back at my charts (only been charting periods and ovulation for 4 full cycles). My days until ov have been 14, 20, 17, and 15. Tomorrow will be cd 14...

My new favorite emoji: :coffee:


----------



## Bweaver0906

gigglebox said:


> That's so sweet! A friend of mine is pregnant and her son has been saying for months (before she was pregnant) that he has a little sister. I'm dying to know what sex her baby is!
> 
> I took a look back at my charts (only been charting periods and ovulation for 4 full cycles). My days until ov have been 14, 20, 17, and 15. Tomorrow will be cd 14...
> 
> My new favorite emoji: :coffee:

That's so sweet! It gives you extra hope when your kids say things out of the blue. It's like they know something you don't! I really don't think I've ovulated yet, but it might be creeping up on me with the small amount of wet cm I've been having. We will get there giggle!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver I'm so sorry to tell you this but I seen discharge look like that before on an other forum and it was mc. If u Google 1-2 month mc, images do look like what you have https://www.newkidscenter.com/Miscarriage-Blood-Clot-Pictures.html

You should definitely go to doctor, maybe you are pregnant n in risk. Again I'm sorry if I give you worries for no reason but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Golden, I've done pregnancy tests and they're all negative. I have no cramping or bleeding. I really don't see how I could be pregnant right now.


----------



## babydustcass

Bweaver that is so bizzare, if I didn't know any better I'd say it was a mucus plug but we know that can't be. Perhaps its congealed semen and perhaps some infected mucus with the gel you were applying. It might have caused 'whatever' is going on up there to become hard and rubber like?
I looked back on some charts too giggle and I o'd between cd14 and 18. Grrrr temp dip this morning and super faint line on opk with fmu. Clear blue circle so non fertile. It says to use fmu with the clear blue but yesterday with afternoon urine the line inside were almost the same colour but today with fmu as suggested there I'd barely a test line. And I have a huge temp dip this morning, very high and open cervix and creamy mixed with ewcm .. No sure positive opk though or digital opk. :(


----------



## babydustcass

My opk chart so far using ic's... last one from this morning using fmu, though I know its not advised so I will test again at lunch time with an ic
 



Attached Files:







20151102_103254.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydustcass

And here is my clear blue results from inside, both gave a O reading- negative. Top is yesterday afternoon (which I thought was pretty close!!!) But this morning using fmu couldnt be more negative!
 



Attached Files:







20151102_103318.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

I love looking at those lines lol

Have sex anyway since your body seems to be singing a different tune as your opk's. Maybe you missed the surge somehow? Not sure...

Thought i was starting to have ov pain this morning, but nope. This cycle is so....uneventful lol


----------



## Tanikins

I know its not a reliable source but i still cant reach my cervix. I thought it waa high last month but im guessing that was just mid range for me. Cm is odd some creamy white sticky gluppy stuff :rofl: some just tacky dryness

Still feeling out, uuuurgh i hate having af - its just gross

Absolutely zero symptoms well except an odd 10mins wave of nausea on sat afternoon


----------



## gigglebox

Tani, that could be good! You knkw countdown has a symptom listed that says "feeling like you're 'out'" haha. I definitely did when i was pregnant with my son! I think i even cried about it haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

I agree Tani, i feel out too and i even cried this morning after seeing my husband trying to see a faint line on the test. Im used to seeing one line, but this was his first time looking at it like that. I felt bad...


----------



## gigglebox

Awe GR :hugs: so you tested this morning? What kind of test did you use?


----------



## babydustcass

Tani, I think a lot of women feel that way and go on to get BFPs, Fingers crossed for you.
GR, big hugs to you xx
I dont know if i could have missed it really giggle, Ive been testing twice a day for the last few days, using clear blue digitals alongside the afternoon tests, havent even had a flashing smiley yet lol!
Just took another IC opk and it is sure darker than this mornings, will post a picture below. 
This part is so pooey, but will bd when we can to cover our basis. I am feeling positive I will ovulate sometime this week LOL


----------



## babydustcass

Pictures of this afternoon test
 



Attached Files:







20151102_154852.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









20151102_154907.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoldenRatio

babyd thats what my test looked like in the morning, then really dark in the evening. i always get my positive opk after 6pm. So my guess from ur chart and opks, u will get positive tonight and ovulate tomorrow. 

Gigglebox, i used [email protected] hpts, got from amazon so not sure how sensitive they are. Then i dipped the last blue dye test that i had and honestly entire thing was all blue, such a lame test:growlmad: 

Annoying part is everytime i go home and check the tests, i have faint lines. These tests are good on giving evap lines. So im gonna order some cheap ones again, which brand you guys recommend?


----------



## Tanikins

Good luck GR 12dpo is still early. You could have ovd late or long implantation.

I know i should also tell myself but your not out untill :witch: shows :hugs:


----------



## Mama_K

Well today is the day AF is suppose to arrive. No sign yet, no cramping either. I'm too scared to test yet! My breasts are slightly sore, which is normal for me around my time of the month. Other than that, I don't necessarily feel pregnant.


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'd like to join the "I Feel Out" club. Had a faint line on an IC on Friday night, and nothing worth mentioning since then. I'm 12dpo (I guess it could be 11dpo, but I've been going with an O date of 10/21.) Either way, it should show up by now on a hpt, but it's just BFN after BFN. Definitely gets a disappointing after awhile. This is only our 2nd cycle TTC, but so many people around us conceived so easily that I guess I just expected it would happen quickly for us, too.

You see so many people who get pregnant accidentally who are not in a good position to raise a child. DH and I have an great relationship & partnership, and nice home, good jobs, and are overall just in a good place in our lives to start a family. At the risk of sounding pretentious, I feel like we've done everything right, and that this should be easy for us as a result. Of course I know it doesn't work that way, but I feel like it should. And I know that it's only the second month we're trying and it takes much longer than that for so many couples. My expectations are unreasonable, and I KNOW that, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to make it any easier to accept that this is going to take time for us.

Sorry for such a negative post, but needed to get that off my chest. My irrational/emotional-ness just makes me think even more that AF is on her wicked way!


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> I'd like to join the "I Feel Out" club. Had a faint line on an IC on Friday night, and nothing worth mentioning since then. I'm 12dpo (I guess it could be 11dpo, but I've been going with an O date of 10/21.) Either way, it should show up by now on a hpt, but it's just BFN after BFN. Definitely gets a disappointing after awhile. This is only our 2nd cycle TTC, but so many people around us conceived so easily that I guess I just expected it would happen quickly for us, too.
> 
> You see so many people who get pregnant accidentally who are not in a good position to raise a child. DH and I have an great relationship & partnership, and nice home, good jobs, and are overall just in a good place in our lives to start a family. At the risk of sounding pretentious, I feel like we've done everything right, and that this should be easy for us as a result. Of course I know it doesn't work that way, but I feel like it should. And I know that it's only the second month we're trying and it takes much longer than that for so many couples. My expectations are unreasonable, and I KNOW that, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to make it any easier to accept that this is going to take time for us.
> 
> Sorry for such a negative post, but needed to get that off my chest. My irrational/emotional-ness just makes me think even more that AF is on her wicked way!

I felt like i wrote this post, exactly how im feeling right now. Sooner or later, im sure we all will get our positives, i just hate the wait:cry:


----------



## Mama_K

Maybe_baby when is your period due? Maybe you just don't have enough hcg in your system yet. I know several women that were indeed pregnant but got negatives in the beginning.


----------



## babydustcass

Thanks GR, if i remember rightly last month my positive OPK came at night too, so i will definitely test later tonight. Ordered some more OPKS though just incase im here for the long haul this month, you just never know what your body will be like once you come off BC, i dont know. I just sort of assumed I would be good to go like so many of the other stories you read.

GR i always hear such bad things about blue dye tests, I think they are notorious for showing lines. I am afraid to use them so always stick with pink dye.
12dpo is still really early, and especially if you dont know how sensitive the tests you have are, you could be using a higher mlu detecting one?


----------



## babydustcass

maybe_baby_ said:


> I'd like to join the "I Feel Out" club. Had a faint line on an IC on Friday night, and nothing worth mentioning since then. I'm 12dpo (I guess it could be 11dpo, but I've been going with an O date of 10/21.) Either way, it should show up by now on a hpt, but it's just BFN after BFN. Definitely gets a disappointing after awhile. This is only our 2nd cycle TTC, but so many people around us conceived so easily that I guess I just expected it would happen quickly for us, too.
> 
> You see so many people who get pregnant accidentally who are not in a good position to raise a child. DH and I have an great relationship & partnership, and nice home, good jobs, and are overall just in a good place in our lives to start a family. At the risk of sounding pretentious, I feel like we've done everything right, and that this should be easy for us as a result. Of course I know it doesn't work that way, but I feel like it should. And I know that it's only the second month we're trying and it takes much longer than that for so many couples. My expectations are unreasonable, and I KNOW that, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to make it any easier to accept that this is going to take time for us.
> 
> Sorry for such a negative post, but needed to get that off my chest. My irrational/emotional-ness just makes me think even more that AF is on her wicked way!

:hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well I got myself in at the gyno this morning for this yeast infection!! She confirmed I did have one and the metrogel won't treat that, so she prescribed me some diflucan pills. I'm excited to get rid of this thing! I also asked her about the 5 day bleed I had after my bc was removed, and she told me to count it as a period. She also assured me that it was my ovaries waking up, and that I am ovulating. I questioned if we could keep ttc with the yeast infection, and she pretty much said we could, or that I could wait two days if it made me feel better. I'm just ready to be pregnant!!


Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping to see BFPs soon!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> Well I got myself in at the gyno this morning for this yeast infection!! She confirmed I did have one and the metrogel won't treat that, so she prescribed me some diflucan pills. I'm excited to get rid of this thing! I also asked her about the 5 day bleed I had after my bc was removed, and she told me to count it as a period. She also assured me that it was my ovaries waking up, and that I am ovulating. I questioned if we could keep ttc with the yeast infection, and she pretty much said we could, or that I could wait two days if it made me feel better. I'm just ready to be pregnant!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping to see BFPs soon!

Great news! I would use preseed to make the mucus more pleasant for the swimmers since u have infection. Did u ask about the discharge u had last night? i would be curious to know?


----------



## Bweaver0906

GoldenRatio said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got myself in at the gyno this morning for this yeast infection!! She confirmed I did have one and the metrogel won't treat that, so she prescribed me some diflucan pills. I'm excited to get rid of this thing! I also asked her about the 5 day bleed I had after my bc was removed, and she told me to count it as a period. She also assured me that it was my ovaries waking up, and that I am ovulating. I questioned if we could keep ttc with the yeast infection, and she pretty much said we could, or that I could wait two days if it made me feel better. I'm just ready to be pregnant!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping to see BFPs soon!
> 
> Great news! I would use preseed to make the mucus more pleasant for the swimmers since u have infection. Did u ask about the discharge u had last night? i would be curious to know?Click to expand...


I didn't ask haha. I figured it's just from the infection, and whipping out those pictures may have really made her think I was crazy! Lol. But I'm just happy to get a medicine that's going to make it go away! I'm gettin come cramping, like menstrual. Maybe it's from the infection. Who knows! How is everyone else?


----------



## GoldenRatio

So my sister in law is 5 months now, mom called and said they are all going for scan on Thursday, to learn the gender and thats the day my af is due :cry: I can just see myself crying along with pmsing that day:cry::cry::cry:

Im happy for them but again i cant stop feeling down, sorry to sound so selfish and depressed, just wanted to let it out.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Mama_K said:


> Maybe_baby when is your period due? Maybe you just don't have enough hcg in your system yet. I know several women that were indeed pregnant but got negatives in the beginning.

Thanks for being optimitic :hugs: I'm not 100% sure when AF is due, since I think I o'd early this month (based on positive opk and ewcm). My lp is 13/14 days which would make AF due by the end of the week, but probably a bit sooner.. maybe by Wednesday or Thurs. I'm using SurePredict IC which are supposed to be very sensitive, so don't think it's a sensitivity issue. Still trying to hold out some hope, but I don't think this is our month.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies!

13 DPO... and since AF was due today or tomorrow, I woke up terrified of what my temp might be. It usually drops all the way down as a sign that AF is coming today or tomorrow, but to my relief... my temp stayed up! Got up, used FMU to POAS, but got a BFN. 

At this point, the only hope I'm holding on to is the fact that my temp has not dropped like usual. And also that on many charts on FF, many women didn't get positives until 16 DPO!!! In fact, an article said that we have as late as 16 to 18 DPO to get a BFP. 

MamaK .... maybe_baby... GoldenRatio.... Tanikins... and any others in 2WW, let's hold on that!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Babycass -- I use cheapies AND CB to predict O...and this month, CB was very tricky!!! Normally, it starts off with the big circle...then eventually I get I blinking smiley face (and that can happen for DAYS)...then eventually I get the solid smiley face. Once my smiley face is solid...my cheapies turn super dark. However, this month was SUPER TRICKY!

This month, I O'd on CD15...which is what I predicted...but when I used my CB on CD12, I got a big circle. I was crushed, because it made me think I would be O'ing VERY LATE. However, the very next day (CD13), I got a blinking smiley face. But on CD 14, I got a big circle, again, which threw me all the way off. How do you go from a blinking smiley face to a circle? So, I went out and bought a new CB (crazy... I know), and got ANOTHER big circle that day. But for some reason, I didn't give up. I tested AGAIN using CB that same night (CD 13) and got a solid smiley face! It was crazy how it went back and forth! I think it had something to do with my fertility drink (which has all kinds of vitamins, nutrients, maca, royal jelly, wild yam)... I got the best results at night for some reason.

The next day (CD 14) I tested the other CB monitor and got another solid smiley face. And my cheapies had darkened as well.

So that just goes to show how funny acting this OPKs -- even the digital ones -- can be!


----------



## Mama_K

I still don't have any cramping which I always have several days prior to my period. That's the only thing that has being hopeful. I've had twinges of pain here and there, one sided where my ovaries are.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Tanikins -- you know the saying... "Not out til AF comes!" And since I'm charting... mine is "Not out til my temp drops!"

Gigglebox -- I love that symptom! "Feeling like you're out."

GoldenRatio -- Don't give up hope! Your chart is BEAUTIFUL! Your temp is still going UP which is very promising! Let's not give up hope unless your temp drops significantly when AF is expected. I'm so sorry that your sis n law is so insensitive. Women who conceive easily don't understand the pain from another woman who doesn't have it so easily. They'll even give dumb advice that will make you wanna slap them. lol... Your BFP is coming soon, so don't lose hope.

Maybe_baby -- I have felt that way for YEARS...even while NTNP, because MOST people don't TTC...it just happens and MOST babies are not planned...they are accidents, and yet we TTCers follow EVERY TTC rule in the book, try all kinds of natural remedies, and crazy sex positions, and STILL have the hardest time ever! I don't think there is anything wrong with feeling that way and venting. Just stay positive and remember that everything happens for a reason and in divine timing. And when it happens, most times we can look back and understand why it didn't happen sooner.

Bweaver -- Diflucan is the best! Glad you'll be clearing that up and be on your way to TTC comfortably! Sex with a YI can be painful and uncomfortable. I agree with Golden on using pre-seed lubricant. Yeasty CM is hostile, thick and can trap or block sperm from getting to the egg. Pre-seed will create a EWCM consistency to help the sperm reach the egg, even if your own natural CM is super thick. Happy BDing, love!


----------



## Tanikins

I do have an odd heavy feeling in my stomach. Im feeling a bitch of af coming


----------



## babydustcass

Oh well fuck a duck! Excuse my french but I've just discovered something and I could have been shooting myself in the foot! I've been taking a prenatal tablet with vitamin b6 in it- known to delay ovulation by keeping estrogen levels down. Ugh hope I haven't done too much damage to this cycle. I've missed a few days and not taken it today but my god what a wally! !!


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> Oh well fuck a duck! Excuse my french but I've just discovered something and I could have been shooting myself in the foot! I've been taking a prenatal tablet with vitamin b6 in it- known to delay ovulation by keeping estrogen levels down. Ugh hope I haven't done too much damage to this cycle. I've missed a few days and not taken it today but my god what a wally! !!

Mine has B6 (7.6mg)as well, ovulated the same time as before.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm torn about having sex for a couple of days. My yeast infection really is as mild as it can get. It's mostly red and irritated on the outside, she said there was some discharge on the inside but she could see on the outside why it wS bothering me so much. We will see I suppose!


----------



## Bweaver0906

No bding tonight, I've decided to let my vajayjay heal lol! I really don't think I have o'd yet do I'm not worried about missing a couple days of sex even though I'm on cd16. Will the watery and/or EWCM come before, during or after I o? I haven't had any wetness.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Watery usually comes first (right before EWCM) and EWCM comes right before and during O.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks magical, I thought that was how it went but wasn't sure! I haven't seen any signs of o yet, so I'm waiting! I'm glad it's holding off so I can get this infection out of the way first!


----------



## gigglebox

Be, what happens if you have sex? Doesn't that put hubs at risk for infection or no? 

Things are finally happening here!!! Had a bunch of wet/watery cm this morning. Cp is high and i think slight open? But still a little firm. Get in some :sex: anyway. Hoping O happens in the next 24 hours!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Got a temp dip this morning and medium flow af as soon as i went to bathroom, CD1 for me:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck on this new cycle GR!


----------



## babydustcass

Yay positive opk and solid smiley this afternoon. Didn't test this morning as I have been so busy since I woke up and have also drunk so much water I thought it best to wait until I could hold it. Strangely had some shooting pains up my cervix too and twinges and cramps near my ovaries.

Giggle looks like we are still on the same path for this month!

GR good luck for this month hun.
 



Attached Files:







20151103_150354.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









144655620197958897471.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thnks ladies, goodluck with ur 2ww! Im gonna take it easy this cycle so i will stop by sometimes to see how ur 2ww s going. 

Goodluck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydustcass

I don't blame you GR we can get ourselves so stressed out by all this ttc palarava, hope to see you pop back soon xx

Another OPK pic
 



Attached Files:







20151103_153052.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maybe_baby_

Excited for you, babydust and giggle! Catch those eggs!!!

GR- so sorry to hear about AF. :hugs: Surely I am right behind you. I don't have af symptoms yet, but another BFN this morning at 13dpo.


----------



## Tanikins

Had some yellowy cm like ewcm but a yellowy colour. A bit of slight nausea and a been punched in the stomach feeling im eith 10dpo or 6dpo


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, that would be really wild to be pregnant and due at the same time!

Maybe, so sorry to read that :( hope she comes on soon so you can get on with next cycle soon.

Tani, have you tested yet?! That sounds really good!

As for me...

I'm totally upset right now because I'm definitely coming down with a cold :( i'm terrified it's going to interfere with conception :cry: also wondering if this is going to push my O date back :( grrrr this would happen :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've read that you can pass yeast infections back and fourth, but then I've read that you can't. Who knows! I'm going to wait until I have watery cm and then that will be my green light! I've been pretty dry.


----------



## Tanikins

Havent tested. I saw enough :bfn: laat month to last me a life time. I was really nauseous last cycle so im think it could just be a end of cycle thing for me. Planning to test on sun so i know if i can drink whilst im away


----------



## Mama_K

So I'm officially 1 day late. I still haven't tested. I just have this gut feeling I'm not pregnant. I haven't felt well, but I'm still battling a cold. Still no cramps which I always get prior to my period. I think I'm going to wait a couple days, if no signs of AF, then I'm going to test.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mama_K said:


> So I'm officially 1 day late. I still haven't tested. I just have this gut feeling I'm not pregnant. I haven't felt well, but I'm still battling a cold. Still no cramps which I always get prior to my period. I think I'm going to wait a couple days, if no signs of AF, then I'm going to test.

Hey Mama,

I heard that flu symptoms are sometimes a symptom. I wish I could hold off, but since AF is officially late, I gotta test. I'll be testing later on this evening.


----------



## Mama_K

magicalmom2be said:


> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> So I'm officially 1 day late. I still haven't tested. I just have this gut feeling I'm not pregnant. I haven't felt well, but I'm still battling a cold. Still no cramps which I always get prior to my period. I think I'm going to wait a couple days, if no signs of AF, then I'm going to test.
> 
> Hey Mama,
> 
> I heard that flu symptoms are sometimes a symptom. I wish I could hold off, but since AF is officially late, I gotta test. I'll be testing later on this evening.Click to expand...

With my first pregnancy, I was also battling a cold. I guess we will see. I just don't want to see a negative test :( such a horrible feeling.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Magical I can't wait to see! Mama I hope to see a BFP from you in the next couple of days!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg how can you ladies not test?! I envy your willpower.

But i am also eager to see double lines...
:test:


----------



## babydustcass

You ladies have so much will power not to test, I am testing from like 6dpo, impossible but I cannot help it! URGH wish I had your will power to wait it out. Goodluck!!!!

And for me, even stronger lines on the opk today and a temp drop. Hopefully i am Ovulating today, it certainly feels like i am. I felt a pop on my right ovary before i went to sleep, painful but quick and sudden. However today I am feeling 'sore', cramping and painful twingers, shooting pains up my cervix. I have a continual dull ache all morning and the occassional intense cramping around my ovaries and my uterus feels bruised to touch from the outside :( Hoping there is nothing wrong


----------



## Tanikins

So 11 or 7 dpo. Cm is sticky and cervix is unreachable. No other symptoms.

Just waiting for af to show so i cant start cycle 3 &#128533;


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd that sounds really painful :( don't wait to call the ob/gyn if it persists or gets worse!

Tani, do you think you're still in with a chance this month? What's your luteal length?

Cp went up, open, and soft so we dtd again this morning, despite me not being 100%. My cm was watery though, not ewcm....will that make a huge difference? I had ewcm when i conceived my son so not sure if just wet will do the job....


----------



## babydustcass

I always get watery cm after a couple of days of EWCM. I am sure its different from person to person, and even cycle to cycle.

yeah maybe, its not excruciating and I am not doubled over, its just continuous and uncomfortable you know? Really annoying but bearable


----------



## babydustcass

My mum just called they think my sister may be going into labour with her first, bummed I'm 160 miles away!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Fx for some BFPs.. good luck magical and mama!! I admire your will power. Lord knows I was born with none of it =)

If I O'd the day I think I did, af should show her face today, but not feeling any signs yet. Another BFN this morning, so know she is on her way. I am going to temp during my next cycle so that I can pinpoint O. It will definitely be helpful to know exactly when it happens rather than hoping OPKs catch the surge, and trying to guess if I O'd 12 hours or 48 hours later. This will be my first time trying it, so I welcome any helpful tips and tricks you more experienced ladies may have :flower:


----------



## Mama_K

So on Monday night, I had very very scant spotting. Like I had to squint almost to see it on the toilet paper. Yesterday and today is the same. I don't even need a pad or liner it's so scant. It's very light pink in color. I always spot for the first day of my period but then it picks up and is full force by day 2. I had spotting w my first pregnancy as well. I don't know if it's AF acting weird or what. Still no cramps at all. I always have cramps. Maybe I will test tonight. I'm nervous. If the spotting picks up today I will know it's AF.


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Babyd that sounds really painful :( don't wait to call the ob/gyn if it persists or gets worse!
> 
> Tani, do you think you're still in with a chance this month? What's your luteal length?
> 
> Cp went up, open, and soft so we dtd again this morning, despite me not being 100%. My cm was watery though, not ewcm....will that make a huge difference? I had ewcm when i conceived my son so not sure if just wet will do the job....

Ive honestly no idea. Last time i was just winging it. From being a 15yr old im sure i was a classic 28 day cycle


----------



## Bweaver0906

CD18 for me and still no signs of ovulation. I have had some cramping/achey pain in my left side for the last couple of days just off and on, so I don't know if it's my ovary trying to work its magic or what! My obgyn had told me the cramping is my ovaries waking up, since ovulation has been suppressed for the last two years with my birth control. I shockingly am remaining pretty calm about ttc, I'm proud of myself! I'm not obsessing, more just going with the flow, but obviously still tracking my cycles to make sure I catch my egg! I feel like if I get too obsessed it will delay things even further, and I will just get depressed. Plus I have my 2 and 4 year old to keep my mind off of things! 

How is everyone else doing? I see a few of you are at the end or close to the end of your tww!


----------



## gigglebox

Still no ov pain here :/ but i think illness is delaying my o.

Bw, this second kid is so much easier to "go with the flow" than the first. I was WAY obsessed, had baby fever BAD...then again, i'm not in the tww yet. That's when i get a little crazy lol


----------



## Kern

Hey all! Officially in the tww! I was supposed to ov on Sunday but believe I did on Monday, I had very distinct cramping on my left ovary for a few hours. I don't know if I've caught the egg, we only bd twice, the Thursday and Tuesday before. Not really sure they survived long enough for me to catch it. :(. We didn't bd like planned this weekend because I might have to go back to work and I don't want to go back pregnant for several reasons, though my husband was all about trying for another. He's silly. 

So I guess we will see. Not expecting much this month and won't be testing, don't even have any to use so that's good. &#128514;. I believe I am 2dpo today. 

Can we get some bfps in here?? &#128514;&#128514; can't wait for the two ladies who are late (I'm terrible with names) to test!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle this will be baby number three for me, so I think having to little kids (I also refer to them as my babies lol) at home really helps. I am blessed with my son and daughter, so I need to be patient to be blessed with my third! I know it will happen, I just don't know when!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle what cd are you on?


----------



## gigglebox

Cd16. Still no ovulation action :( i'm fighting a cold though and think it's delaying ov. Still bd'ing just in case!

Kern, does that mean next month you'll be preventing if you're not preggers this month?


----------



## Bweaver0906

We bd last night, just because haha. But I'm still pretty dry cm wise, but I think I may be working toward ovulation because I'm starting to actually see very little wetness. Hopefully within the next few days I o! I think we will be every other day, but once my cm is really wet and/or EWCM we will do it every day until it disappears!


----------



## Mama_K

So the scant spotting I have had since Monday night is gone. I thought it was probably the start of AF. With my first pregnancy I had the same type of spotting around the time of my period. My breasts are sore and tender but that always is the case around my time of the month. I'm now 2 days late. Still no cramps. No nausea but I've noticed I really don't have an appetite. Still have my cold. I'm really hoping this could be it. Going to test in the morning. Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Good luck to you mama so excited to see how you make out in the morning!!!


----------



## Mama_K

Bweaver0906 said:


> Good luck to you mama so excited to see how you make out in the morning!!!

Thank you Bweaver! I'm scared it's going to be negative. Trying to stay positive but not get my hopes up too much.


----------



## babydustcass

Good luck Mama, I am rooting for you!!!

CD17 for me, believe i may be 1dpo, but wont know for sure until a few days time. Temp is up, but not elevated, perhaps I will see that tomorrow. Hope so! Cautiously believing i am in the 2ww! 

giggle, can a cold delay ovulation? I never knew that!


----------



## gigglebox

Mamak, good,luck to you! Have you tested this cycle yet? Eeee so excited to see someone get a bfp!

Babyd, yay for being possibly finally in the tww! I'm jealous lol. Yup, any stress to the body, including illness, can delay ov. This happened one other time i THINK years ago, before i was ever pregnant but i wanted to be. I was due to O right after new years, and hubs (then fiance) and i had very risky drunk sex. I was hoping for an oops baby, but i got sick immediately after and it pushed my o back a few days. Naughty ovaries! But then i wouldn't have my son so i'm ok with it now :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

I was just looking at my chart where i fell with DD 2011, i have kinda the same pattern going on around ov! I was worried, because it looks stupid erratic, up down, up down. I was wondering if my bbt thermometer was broke lol, but I seem to have a similar pattern on a past chart and with that, I am hopeful that OV will be confirmed this month as cd16.

thats interesting giggle, wont be long for you now, its just around the corner!!


----------



## gigglebox

I know but i'm sick of waiting lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Mama we all are dying to know how you're making out!!!!! 

My cm is picking up slightly tonight, there is actually some cm when I wipe as to completely none, which is what it has been. Hopefully I will o within the next few days!


----------



## babydustcass

yeah i know the waiting to ov is the worst bit for me, i hate it! 
Was thinking an erratic bbt could mean a progesterone problem? who knows.


----------



## Mama_K

I tested this morning and it was negative &#128533; Still no period, no cramps, and AF was due on the 2nd. So frustrating!! I guess I will wait and see if AF does show. If not, I will take another test. My period is pretty regular and I always have premenstural cramps days ahead. That's why I'm confused right now. Oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

Mamak, was ovulation delayed perhaps? How confusing.

Babyd, i'd comment but i know nothing about charting temps :/ 

Bw, you maybbe my new cycle buddy since babd's leaving me in the dust :haha:


----------



## Mama_K

Perhaps. I thought maybe this scanty spotting I've had was implantation bleeding. I experienced IB w my first pregnancy but I didn't test until
I was 16 days late. I was in denial about the possibility of my being pregnant.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mama i just logged into check ur test results:happydance: Dont lose hope until af shows p! My friend was 7 days late then had bleeding for a day, and positive test day after. So weird, our bodies messing with us...

So my af lasted day and half:wacko: it was medium-light flow, why is my period so short? Also i didnt temp yesterday but this morning my temp was 36.7 first, then i temped again 37.5:wacko: Why is my thermometer so weird! Almost a degree difference in less than 10 seconds. So confusing.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Mama_K said:


> I tested this morning and it was negative &#128533; Still no period, no cramps, and AF was due on the 2nd. So frustrating!! I guess I will wait and see if AF does show. If not, I will take another test. My period is pretty regular and I always have premenstural cramps days ahead. That's why I'm confused right now. Oh well.

Hang in there! I'm in the same position as you. No symptoms either way. I have really light spotting, which I never get before AF (she comes on with a vengeance every time!), and I ALWAYS have killer cramp before I notice she's made her appearance. I don't have anything today! No idea what's going on. Maybe I o'd later than I thought? Why isn't there an indicator light, so we can just clearly know what the heck is going on?

"Oh, the 'ovulation' light is on- better BD!"
"Oh look! The 'I'm pregnant' light is on!"
"Damn, there's the AF light" :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

maybe_baby_ said:


> Mama_K said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and it was negative &#128533; Still no period, no cramps, and AF was due on the 2nd. So frustrating!! I guess I will wait and see if AF does show. If not, I will take another test. My period is pretty regular and I always have premenstural cramps days ahead. That's why I'm confused right now. Oh well.
> 
> Hang in there! I'm in the same position as you. No symptoms either way. I have really light spotting, which I never get before AF (she comes on with a vengeance every time!), and I ALWAYS have killer cramp before I notice she's made her appearance. I don't have anything today! No idea what's going on. Maybe I o'd later than I thought? Why isn't there an indicator light, so we can just clearly know what the heck is going on?
> 
> "Oh, the 'ovulation' light is on- better BD!"
> "Oh look! The 'I'm pregnant' light is on!"
> "Damn, there's the AF light" :haha:Click to expand...

Now that would be some pretty smart light :haha:

Mama K keep positive, your not out until the witch rears her ugly head, perhaps your ov timings are off.


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Babyd, i'd comment but i know nothing about charting temps :/
> 
> Bw, you maybbe my new cycle buddy since babd's leaving me in the dust :haha:

hehe i'm sorry I feel SO bad, :nope: really wanted you to be with me all the way this cycle, but i can bet anything you wont be far behind at all, its just the wait that is shitty. :wacko:


I think we need a ton of this in our thread right now :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mama_K

Thanks everyone for the positive vibes! I'm just going to keep positive and that's all I can do. Hope to see some BFPs soon from some of you who are in the two week wait! I still don't have any signs of AF, so that's good. I just had so many red flags that I was pregnant. Either I am or my body is playing a very mean joke on me!


----------



## Tanikins

Took a test today :bfn: it was 25miu at roughly 12dpo, 2 hour hold at around 3.30. I have a 10miu ic left. Ill use it sun if af doesnt show sat


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle I think we are stuck in the same boat! What would be even more awesome is if we o on the same exact day!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Oh also, my cm is back to being practically nothing! I've been cramping everyday for a few hours each time, I can't tell if I'm trying to have a period or ovulate. I wish I could look right into my uterus and ovaries myself so they wouldn't be able to leave me in the dark anymore! Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Haha yes, science needs to hurry up with ways we can tell at home immediately!

Whatever bug i've got is giving me bathroom issues now :( had ovary pain on the right side when :sex: but nothing otherwise. This is definitely shaping up to be a long cycle :(


----------



## Sapphire86

Speaking of long cycles... i'm still in my first cycle on cd42 :( 

I'm definitely behind you ladies now! Here's hoping I'll be starting cycle 2 about the time you're starting cycle 3!

No sign of ovulation and no AF cramps either (which I always get a day or two b4 AF arrives).

I've spent the last 3 days with a fever and the worst case of bronchitis I've ever had which hasn't been helping matters I'm sure.

I hope to see some bfps soon. Fx and :dust:


----------



## Tanikins

Im so confused. Ive got soooooo much clear (see through) ewcm. Like i thought id come on there was that much. Belly is sore like ive been punched. Google says good signs but still hot was :bfn: earlier. Either its too early or my body just hates me


----------



## gigglebox

Seems like a lot of our bodies are being cruel this month :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm thinking this is going to be along cycle for me as well. This is my first cycle off of birth control so I don't even know what to expect my body to do!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I thought maybe some of you ladies would find this link interesting. I'm not sure how many of your have heard if the cervical dip. Every time we bd, I let hubby do his job and then I elevate my hips and make sure I make that cervical dip happen! Lol. It's interesting, and may be helpful to some of you that don't know. :)
https://www.sheknows.com/love-and-sex/articles/811826/the-cervical-dip-orgasms-trying-to-conceive


----------



## Mama_K

Well AF finally showed this morning. I must have ovulated later in the month. I have long cycles anyway but this one was 39 days. It's never that long and I had days of scant spotting then nothing before today. So weird, and frustrating. On to the next cycle. It will be cycle 3 for us. Hopefully some BFPs come soon for you ladies!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Same for me :hugs: I'm cd 2! Glad AF finally showed her ugly face so I can move on and stop obsessing. I really, really, hate the 2ww, and like waiting to O so much better! I know I'm the anomaly, but so much less pressure! LOL

On to hoping for an August baby! I expect O will happen around 11/17 or 11/18, which puts me in the testing window around right around Thanksgiving :)

Sending so much baby dust to everyone! Can't wait to see everyone's poas porn while I'm waiting to O :coffee:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry Af got you both, Here some baby dust for this cycle :dust:

Fingers crossed November/ December is a good month for BFP's all round!! xx:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahhh seems like AF got us all:cry:

On to next cycle!:book: Whats the game plan ladies :coffee:


----------



## Tanikins

Af should be here sat.

Game plan - drink wine and cry


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Af should be here sat.
> 
> Game plan - drink wine and cry

ahhh i did that already :cry: I also ate lots of chocolate

Wait! u are not even out yet, dont lose hope sista! We dont lose hope until af arrives.


----------



## babydustcass

Im waiting again... at least its an interesting wait and i feel like i have just under a week OFF TTC because there will be nothing to see or feel before then :D Getting some much needed work in to keep me busy. Pizza and movie night tonight, contemplating watching the Back to the future trilogy lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

My friend is crying bkz her babys gender, they wanted a boy and they are having a girl. I wanna slap her :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

WHAT?! GR, ugh, i know gender disappointment is real but crying? Really! Healthy baby girl, whats to be sad about. Slap her for me! I guess i dont understand why you would be so tied to the idea of either gender, enough to not enjoy having a completely healthy baby all the same.


----------



## Mama_K

I don't do the ovulation tests or temp. My hubby and I just have sex a lot :happydance: However i believe I ovulated later this month and we have missed our fertile window.


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> WHAT?! GR, ugh, i know gender disappointment is real but crying? Really! Healthy baby girl, whats to be sad about. Slap her for me! I guess i dont understand why you would be so tied to the idea of either gender, enough to not enjoy having a completely healthy baby all the same.

I know!! there are so many ppl that cant have kids for years or not at all. I told her to be thankful that the baby is healthy, even tho i just wanted to slap her as an advice. Her mom said the baby didnt turn her face during scan, they had to poke her for 30mins. She probably sensed it :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Mama_K said:


> I don't do the ovulation tests or temp. My hubby and I just have sex a lot :happydance: However i believe I ovulated later this month and we have missed our fertile window.

I use opks and temp but i have a theory that i ovulated late too.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahh that is terrible to be disappointed by your child's gender, and it is certainly no reason to cry! She should be counting her blessings that she will have a healthy bundle in a few months!

GR/Tani so sorry you are feeling so upset, and sometimes you just need to let it out. :hugs: We're here for you, girls! Our time will come!! (says the girl who was ranting and raving 2 days ago :blush: )

I ordered a BBT thermometer that should be here tomorrow so I can start temping- should be ok if I start a few days after cd1, right? 

Also ordered IC opks to use with my CB digi advanced. Hoping I can get a more accurate idea of when my surge happens by reading the tests, and not just going off of smiley faces :) And with temping hopefully I will be able to confirm my O date so we can get that sticky BFP!!


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know i can kind of sympathize for the gender disappointment...but i also assume this is probably a person who got pregnant somewhat easily and hasn't had many, if any, losses. But i think you nailed it, you just can't get so hung up idealizing one gender and not seeing the good in having the other gender. BUT, sometimes that's easier said than done!

She'll end up loving it no matter what. No need to be frustrated with her, she'll probably feel guilty enough later for wanting the other gender in the beginning. 

SO, chocolate and crying sounds good :haha: that's about where i'm at now. I'm just getting frustrated with the waiting...i've never wanted ovulation to happen so badly! Ok, maybe the cycle i got pregnant with my son....


----------



## GoldenRatio

Giggleb, what cd are u? do u always ovulate late?


----------



## gigglebox

Cd18. I've ovulated as late as cd20 a couple months ago. I'm just impatient, especially when i see all the other fertile signs. Just waiting for O pain to confirm it's happened.


----------



## GoldenRatio

When u ovlate late does LP get longer too? i mean ur cycle gets longer? or LP gets shorter?


----------



## Tanikins

So just tested at 13dpo with 10miu :bfn: https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151106_193005_zpsxbv1yzil.jpg


----------



## Bweaver0906

Cd20 for me. If I did ovulate, I have had no signs cm wise, but had ovary pain on and off for the last 3-4 days. Maybe that was o without the cm?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> Cd20 for me. If I did ovulate, I have had no signs cm wise, but had ovary pain on and off for the last 3-4 days. Maybe that was o without the cm?

yea sometimes i dont see cm unless i put my finger every time i pee which i hate doing. So maybe u didnt have a lot and thats why u didnt see it?


----------



## Tanikins

Wow thats a large pic sorry. Just looking at my list i could be 9dpo. Thinking most likely 13dpo though. Nevermind on to cycle 3 and holiday drinking


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey since my thermometer is weird, i went to buy a basal thermometer...Omg i never thought that i would have such a hard time buying a thermometer, i went to 6 stores and couldnt find it. Since english is not my native lang, i couldnt figure out how to say basal :dohh: kept sounding like basil hahahahhahahahahaha I will never forget this day:shy:

I guess i will order online:blush:


----------



## gigglebox

GR, no my Lp is always 12 days from O pain.

Also, how DO you pronounce basal? I always thought it was basil sounding! I've never heard it pronounced though....i've been living a lie!

Tani sorry about the negative :( enjoy some booze!


----------



## Tanikins

Tbf i didnt expect it this month. I felt out from about cd12 :shrug: im still not long off contraception and it really messed with me last time. Best i cant hope is i actually come on tomorrow/sun so i know my bodies doing as it should. May be more strict with the opks next month. 

Aug would be my desired due month. Maybe fates throwing me a bone, im due one :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

Gives me more time to actually crochet the blanket i want to make for non-trial child :rofl: 

Name in process :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

ups i couldnt resist and ordered an other fertility gadget :happydance:

Its called Saliva Ovulation Microscope (Fertile-Focus), ah i love science. I hope it works good so i can stop playing with my urine :headspin:


----------



## Mama_K

So what I know about temping (which isn't a whole lot) you take your temp when you wake up around the same time? Is that right?


----------



## babydustcass

Yes same time each morning with at least 3 hour continual sleep. 
I always say 'bay-sall'... but then I guess it depends on your accent because in the uk we say basil like 'bah-zall' or at least in the south.


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> Yes same time each morning with at least 3 hour continual sleep.
> I always say 'bay-sall'... but then I guess it depends on your accent because in the uk we say basil like 'bah-zall' or at least in the south.

We say bahzal in my language too but not sure how canadians say it, i asked siri, she said basil :D


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm thinking if did o it was during that cramping. I haven't had any cramping since then. So I guess I may be in the tww? I'm going to give it until cd35, and if I don't get my period by that time, I will test.


----------



## Tanikins

Cervix feels more closed if tgats possible. Now wondering if all the ewcm i was getting was ov now and not 2 weeks ago. If it was ive deffo missed it. Not bd in a few days just to work


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure if my fertile cm and cp were actulaly ovulation because i ALWAYS get ovary pain with it. I didn't this month...

I took an opk yesterday and it was negative. I'm wondering if i missed the surge (yesterday's opk was the first i took this cycle).

QUESTIONS:
So, is it possible to get a negative opk the day before ovulating?

Does your cm stay fertile until you O or does it stop right before?


----------



## babydustcass

My cm turns creamy before ovulation giggle and I think it that you can get a positive opk on the DAY of ovulation so I would suggest it's also possible to have a negative the day before.


----------



## babydustcass

Afm- yay for cross hairs, it's funny how they make you excited. Officially 3dpo today... gonna test in 6 days lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for officially being in the tww! I guess i'll be living vicariously through you ^_^

Think i'll test in 10 days unless i get my O pains to confirm ovulation was pushed back.


----------



## Tanikins

This cycle has been so confusing. I just want af here so i can start fresh


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry Tani :( I know that feeling.


----------



## Tanikins

So no af today and still LOADs of ewcm. I guess i just keep bding untill af or :bfp: arrives. I was hoping this time was gonna be easier than last. .y body clearly had other ideas


----------



## gigglebox

how long was your cycle last time, tani? is it possibly ov'ing right now?

get in that bedroom and :sex: !!!


----------



## Tanikins

Ive no idea last time.
Implant out in feb
1st af in july
2nd af in oct
Decide to go on pill to regulate things end of nov.
Mid dec see doc as feeling sick and change pill.
End of jan end up in a&e with stomach pains. Told either appendicitis or eptopic and greates with an 8week old baby.

Honestly no idea. I spent all my life trying to stop my period, i ever thought to track.

Ive been getting ewcm everyday for about 2 weeks now.

Time between withdrawl and 1st period was 29 days. As a 13 year old i was regular i know that much


----------



## Kern

Isn't it funny how we don't pay attention until we really need to know! Lol

I'm 5 dpo today, I think, nothing much happening except ovary pain. I think from the corpus luteum. Trying not to symptom spot hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Taken at 5:30 after 2 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GoldenRatio

Looks like positive, is that the only opk u hav?


----------



## gigglebox

No i have more of the same brand. It just continued to get darker so i think it was positive. Hopefully i'll FINALLY be o'ing tomorrow, cd20!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well both lines look light but same color so I would say it was positive. I finally got a basal thermometer, feels good...accomplished


----------



## babydustcass

Positive for sure giggle. Omg yay!!!!

Had a fit this morning, woke up to look at my chart and I had a huge dip to the coverline. Cue Freaking out!!! Then realised it had only logged to one decimal point so I must have entered the digits wrong early this morning, checked my term and sure enough it was missing a digit that put it right back up 
How is everyone doing? Have you had a nice weekend so far? I spent yesterday shopping, taking DS to a party and then in the evening I sorted all the christmas stash for the kids. I had to take some out because there was just too much but feeling happy now that it's finalised and o can get wrapping x


----------



## gigglebox

Finalizing christmas stuff already?! Dang, you are on top of it!

Not much to report. Hubs was busy entertaining an out of town friend. I went to a craft show, hopeful to find xmas gifts but no luck :( found a cute and cheap little bracelet for me though :D other than than, watched Des and took him so see one of his best friends who's Mom i am good friends with, so that was nice. 

Hoping i ov today :D i was starting to wonder if i had and just didn't feel the ovary pain, but i was unconvinced. So hopefully i get it today and can officially join in the tww madness tomorrow!


----------



## babydustcass

Aww I love craft shows we have a few here over Christmas. I love the Christmas food fairs the best though, walking around gorging on festive samples and tipples.

Fingers crossed you'll be joining the 2we tomorrow :)

Yes I am normally a little late in the planning but learnt that I always miss the best deals and even things go out of stock if I wait too long. So I grab things I know they'll love as and when I see them for the best deal or I can make the most of vouchers ect. As were off to Lapland too at the end of November I've been feeling the need to be extra organised this Christmas both time wise and financially. God I am so excited it's ridiculous. Cannot wait to see their faces


----------



## Tanikins

Still no af &#128560;


----------



## babydustcass

I would guess that if you're getting ewcm you haven't ovd yet Tani... not sure why else your body would produce it because it's to help sperm get to where it needs to be.


----------



## babydustcass

Actually Tani I'm reading all sorts online that it is also perfectly normal to get this during the 2ww. Ugh bodies are so confusing. Crossing my fingers for you.
Slight cramping near my left ovary today, on and off, mild but certainly noticeable. Nipples are extra sensitive today and I'm tmi :wacko: super gassy burping and trumping :haha: 

Had a lovely day ironing, then swimming with the kids at the gym followed by a nice meal out and an evening sat eating some sweets from halloween with the x factor on (zzzzzzz)


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds good so far babyd!

I am in O pain today :D so I'm officially in the tww! :dance:


----------



## babydustcass

Yay!!! Fabulous giggle. 

Yeah symptoms could just be normal post ov too hehe... gonna try hold out till Friday to test. I'm doing well so far


----------



## Tanikins

I dunno what's going on. Have mild nausea, really red/dark (hard to explain) & sore nipples and a weird hurty belly. Like a pully achy feeling in my lower stomach. Still no sign of :witch: 

Cp is still high and closed. Cm is still in abundance


----------



## gigglebox

I wanted to hold out to 10dpo but I have like 30 tests, so might as well use them! I'll probably start 7dpo


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Bweaver0906 said:


> Hello everyone! I have had no symptoms as of late. It has now been 2 weeks and 1 day since my nexplanon removal. I did feel slight tugging the right side near my uterus, kind of like a Charlie horse, but I think it might have just been some gas. I have had no cramping, etc. some watery cervical mucus but not much. Since yesterday I have been sensing the smell of cigarette smoke, yet there is no cigarette smoke around me!

Hi. I had a weird painful charlie horse in my uterus yesterday. It was crazy. Did you end up getting a BFP?


----------



## Kern

Tank that sounds promising!! When do you plan to test?

I'm 6 dpo today, still ramping in ovary. Other "symptoms" I had the last few months I swore I was pregnant so not holding my breath on those lol. The long tww!


----------



## Tanikins

Kern said:


> Tank that sounds promising!! When do you plan to test?
> 
> I'm 6 dpo today, still ramping in ovary. Other "symptoms" I had the last few months I swore I was pregnant so not holding my breath on those lol. The long tww!

I tested on Friday with 10miu and was 100%neg. I'll retest from/sat if no af and then once a week until af arrives


----------



## Bweaver0906

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I have had no symptoms as of late. It has now been 2 weeks and 1 day since my nexplanon removal. I did feel slight tugging the right side near my uterus, kind of like a Charlie horse, but I think it might have just been some gas. I have had no cramping, etc. some watery cervical mucus but not much. Since yesterday I have been sensing the smell of cigarette smoke, yet there is no cigarette smoke around me!
> 
> Hi. I had a weird painful charlie horse in my uterus yesterday. It was crazy. Did you end up getting a BFP?Click to expand...

Hello! I'm only about 5ish dpo, if j even ovulated when I think I did. So if I am pregnant, I wouldn't get s bfp this soon. Hopefully I go get my bfp this cycle though!!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Tanikins said:


> I dunno what's going on. Have mild nausea, really red/dark (hard to explain) & sore nipples and a weird hurty belly. Like a pully achy feeling in my lower stomach. Still no sign of :witch:
> 
> Cp is still high and closed. Cm is still in abundance




Bweaver0906 said:


> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I have had no symptoms as of late. It has now been 2 weeks and 1 day since my nexplanon removal. I did feel slight tugging the right side near my uterus, kind of like a Charlie horse, but I think it might have just been some gas. I have had no cramping, etc. some watery cervical mucus but not much. Since yesterday I have been sensing the smell of cigarette smoke, yet there is no cigarette smoke around me!
> 
> Hi. I had a weird painful charlie horse in my uterus yesterday. It was crazy. Did you end up getting a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I'm only about 5ish dpo, if j even ovulated when I think I did. So if I am pregnant, I wouldn't get s bfp this soon. Hopefully I go get my bfp this cycle though!!Click to expand...

You are right around me! I got the charlie horse around 3 dpo. My entire uterus cramped and though I never had one before, I knew it felt like a contraction. I got nauseous shortly after for a few minutes. Sure hope we both get BFP's!

Any other symptoms you noticed? For me sore nipples.


----------



## babydustcass

:( worst night sleep ever. Couldn't sleep between 2am and 7am. Tossing and turning all night. Now I'm shattered and miserable. Happy Monday zzzzz


----------



## Bweaver0906

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> I dunno what's going on. Have mild nausea, really red/dark (hard to explain) & sore nipples and a weird hurty belly. Like a pully achy feeling in my lower stomach. Still no sign of :witch:
> 
> Cp is still high and closed. Cm is still in abundance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I have had no symptoms as of late. It has now been 2 weeks and 1 day since my nexplanon removal. I did feel slight tugging the right side near my uterus, kind of like a Charlie horse, but I think it might have just been some gas. I have had no cramping, etc. some watery cervical mucus but not much. Since yesterday I have been sensing the smell of cigarette smoke, yet there is no cigarette smoke around me!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I had a weird painful charlie horse in my uterus yesterday. It was crazy. Did you end up getting a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I'm only about 5ish dpo, if j even ovulated when I think I did. So if I am pregnant, I wouldn't get s bfp this soon. Hopefully I go get my bfp this cycle though!!Click to expand...
> 
> You are right around me! I got the charlie horse around 3 dpo. My entire uterus cramped and though I never had one before, I knew it felt like a contraction. I got nauseous shortly after for a few minutes. Sure hope we both get BFP's!
> 
> Any other symptoms you noticed? For me sore nipples.Click to expand...

No other symptoms for me. I never get tender boobs or anything like that. So if I start experiencing symptoms, it's a good sign! Yes hopefully we get our bfps this month!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no babyd :( why the lack of sleep?

Bw, yay!!! My fingers are crossed for you both!

Afm...officially 1 dpo :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

I dont know just restless, couldnt get comfy, too hot, too cold. Feeling ok now and not so miserable, just gonna have an early night to catch up. 

5dpo today and feeling fine, gassy still but boobies/ nipples feel slightly tender. Had a runny nose this morning but starting to feel blocked as the afternoon wears on. Hmmm im crazy symptom spotting


----------



## Tanikins

Still no af &#128533;


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd,maybe you conceived and your body is releasing the early pregnancy factor :thumbup: it slightly lowers your immune system so your body doesn't attack the egg. Lots of ladies feel slightly under the weather when it happens (i did with my son). Look it up! It's a thing! Unfortunately for me i'm already sick lol, so i won't notice a difference :/

Tani, maybe it's time to call the ob/gyn? What cycle day are you on?


----------



## GoldenRatio

babyd from ur symptoms and chart, looks like implantation is happening! Cheering for bfp on 9dpo:happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

Im cycle day 30 today. Im not quite 2 months off contraception so am guessing im just messed up still


----------



## babydustcass

Tani, hope you get some answers soon, so miserable to be in limbo :( so sorry hun xxx

I am not sure GR, my sleep was messed up so not counting on todays temp so much, also i think by the averages its early for implantation... I guess we will find out as the week wears on!? thank you for cheering me on, I could really do with some optimism, i seem to be convinced it wont happen :wacko:

Giggle, i was looking into symptoms, blocked nose/ a cold starting seems to be something some women experience but i wonder if even 5dpo is too early for symptoms related to pregnancy, I guess im trying not to get my hopes up, as much as I am clearly reading all the possible signs. Still havent tested, i am doing good! :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey everyone, I'm back from my vacation! We ended up getting to DTD about once to twice a day for 4 days leading up to O, and then we did it twice when I started to O. The problem was the day I was finishing O'ing, we didn't get to do it at all because it was so busy. I really can't tell if we got it this time. I definitely don't feel pregnant, with my other two I remember feeling mentally different, like my brain just knew what was going on inside. This time I don't have that, so it may not have worked. 

The fun part is, we went on a Disney cruise, and now I'll be testing on Mickey's birthday! We'll see, 9 more days to go!


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome back Sugar! How many dpo are you?


----------



## babydustcass

Welcome back Sugar, hope you had an amazing time away xx


----------



## SugarBeth

We did have an amazing time! Adjusting back to the real world is rough, but luckily I have baby on the brain to make it easier! :haha:

I'm about 5 DPO currently. Logically, much too early to tell anything of course. But for some reason, I thought I'd have an inkling again. The lack of one makes me feel like we didn't get it this time, but it's definitely way too early to be counting us out!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Do you ladies think I could have o'd without the discharge? I had a full/aches cramping on the left side of my uterus from 11/3-11/5. We bd on 11/3 and 11/5. I had really no cm though. I wasn't dry, but definitely nothing to gather in the toilet paper. When I got pregnant with my first pregnancy (which ended in mc) and with my daughter who is now 4, I didn't really know much about cm and what not, as I was pretty young. I just had sex every day. Not the hubby and I only bd really when the mood hits or when we think/know I'm ovulating. He works third shift so he's tired a lot :/ and ideas?


----------



## gigglebox

Unless you're going "in" to gather a sample...i wouldn't assume you didn't have fertile cm. Sometimes it's not enough to come out on tp.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've never actually checked my cervix or my cm internally. My cervix is very high, so my short stubby fingers can't reach it lol. I did have the achey dull pain on my left side for about a couple hours each day for those three days, so I thought maybe that was my ovary building up to release an egg. I sure hope so!


----------



## Kern

7dpo today. Still not much going on, don't know if I caught it, I go back and forth. Not much to report. :)

It's cool we are all sort of on the same cycle, hoping for a bunch of bfps!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

They say ladies who around each other often or are close will become in sync with each other. It's crazy how that saying goes for us, even though we're "close" through this thread!


----------



## gigglebox

So when is everyone testing then? Kern you're so close!

I think i'll test next Monday. That would make me 8dpo.


----------



## babydustcass

Testing Friday at 9dpo... will likely cave thit's day though :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Good! I need other tests to oogle until i can look at my own lol


----------



## babydustcass

thits??? thursday!!! :D I am doing WELL!!! get me not testing at 6dpo


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Well that's good  how many tests do you have? I have a good feeling about this month for you!


----------



## babydustcass

You do? I feel silly admitting it but I also feel a little bit excited, though all symptoms I were having have seemed to wear off, I am bloated today and hungry. I have 25 sensitive ICs and 1 frer! So plenty of cheapies to keep me busy until if i see an ic line.

Hoping this week will fly. When are you going to start testing giggle.


How is everyone? Where is everyone in their cycle? :babydust:

Have we lost a few ladies?


----------



## gigglebox

This thread seems like it's down to us, bw, and tani. Don't know where everyone else went....?

I think i will probably start testing next Monday, which will be 8dpo. Not sure when I'll tell hubs...i have a whole plan but not sure if i should do it after he works or saturday morning. But i'm getting way ahead of myself, lol!

I'm so nervous it's going to take awhile this time :(


----------



## babydustcass

I want to surprise hubs too, so i was thinking of waiting until a better time to tell him in a really cute way, no firm ideas yet though. Oh man i hope i am pregnant, it would suck for it to take ages, i can barely keep myself from testing at 6dpo, let alone hold out months for a positive test. REALLY hope we all get BFPs soon


----------



## GoldenRatio

so exciting! i hope we all get bfp this month:dust:


Im getting close to ovulation and hubby is on board like he has never been before, i stopped scheduling so he feels better:happydance:


Oh and sister in law stole the name i picked for my future daughter, really annoyed by that....:brat:


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm still here! :wave: But I'm a boring cd6 so have little to contribute right now LOL

I am so excited that so many will be testing soon- I need a fix! 

Today was my first time using IC opks, and I have to admit I got some sort of sick satisfaction out of seeing a line on a test, even if it was only a faint line on an opk :dohh: Once I get closer to 10dpo, I'll start using them in conjunction with my CB digi advanced OPK, but the tests are just too expensive to use nearly 10 per cycle! I did find though that you can buy the CB fertility monitor sticks and they are compatible with the CB advanced, so cheaper than buying a whole new set. I think I got 30 tests for $40, which isn't so bad when the holder and 20 tests are close to $50! Not sure if anyone else is using CB advanced, but thought I would share in case it helps save someone else a few dollars. As I'm quickly finding out, testing supplies really add up!!


----------



## Tanikins

Still no af &#128545;&#128545;&#128545; boobs are so sore its not even funny. Wish i knew what waa going on. Cant get a test untill fri. Oh would never let me test on hols and can't slip away


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm sticking around!

I'll be testing next Wednesday. So far, I can't tell if my son is teething while nursing, or if I'm super sensitive now because breastfeeding has become very painful the last few days. I feel like at 6DPO, it's too early to have such sensitivity or body reactions, so I'm trying to play it down and think it's him teething. But holy cow, I hate nursing right now!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi ladies! Cd24 for me. Before my bc I was typically on a 31 day cycle. I'm doing to try to wait for cd35 though to test, unless I get af by then. Hubby and I only had sex about a handful of times this cycle, two of those days being in my fertile window I believe, so we will see. I was thinking the other day that maybe this will be my month because this one month we only had sex a few times and I haven't been stressing! Lol. So as of today, if I am correct with my o day, I am 5-6dpo. Here's to hoping I can hold out another week!


----------



## Mama_K

Hey ladies, I'm on CD 5. I've been really sick w this cold still! Good luck to those of you are are testing soon! Hoping for those BFPs!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes and sugar! Sug, hope those are good signs! 

Bw, looks like we'll be testing about the same time :thumbup: i'm excited for all of us!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm excited too giggle! Trying not to get my hopes up, as we didn't make a great effort this cycle lol


----------



## Kern

8dpo today! Lots of cm! Kind of weird because last night I was very dry. Cervix has been high for a while, open. I know that's not reliable though. Only constant has been ovary pains

Don't know when I will test, will try to hold out til af due. We will see hahahaha

Bweaver we only bd 2 times during fertile window too so I'm not sure if we got it or not. I'm not super stressed about it this month either, watch it be the bfp cycle haha


----------



## Bweaver0906

That's my thought exactly kern! The one month you're like "I know I'm out, but it's no biggie." Then BAM! BFP! Lol


----------



## Tanikins

Im either 17dpo, 13dpo or 2dpo. Ive had no ewcm since sun afternoon. Necmxt time i can test is fri night/sat morn


----------



## Bweaver0906

Quite a variety there tani!


----------



## gigglebox

Tani do you use opk's?


----------



## Tanikins

Nope. I opk'd after i thought id od (17dpo) and only got faint lines. Got a loooad of ewcm on the weds after (13dpo). Havent opkd since still got ewcm upto this sun just gone (2dpo). 

Ive googled ewcm after ov and seems to indicate pregancy but 10miu on fri was 100% neg no faint 2nd line. Now just have lots of wet/watery cm


----------



## SugarBeth

Very exciting that everyone is so close! I can't wait to start seeing BFPs popping up! I feel like the next week is probably going to crawl by, TWW is always torturous for me!

When is everyone planning to announce if they get their BFP this month? I always told right away, all three times. But this time I'm thinking if we get it this month, we'll hold off until Christmas and do something special. But it'll be SO hard waiting that amount of time! I think the record so far between when we knew to when we told was about 3 days. :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

Closest bfs will be as soon as we.see then after the bfp. Lb and everyone else would be after 12 week scan


----------



## gigglebox

My friend on here/real life will probably be the first to know since she journal stalks me :haha: next will be hubs within a couple days (when line is dark enough), then will tell close friends soon after, then family at christmas time so we can tell them in person, then everyone else via a facebook announcement or whatever.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ladies! i need an advice...

I dont like my current job and would like to change it but i have been holding off thinking i might get pregnant.

Should i start applying different jobs or best to wait and get pregnant? Even if i change my job, do i have to work at that job until certain time to qualify for maternity leave?


----------



## Kern

Golden ratio are you in the U.S.? As far as I know, each company is different, I think, but you don't qualify for fmla until you've been at that company for a year. I think you get maternity leave no matter what. My friend got a job right when she found out she was pregnant and that's why I know this info. I need to go back to work and I'm looking to go back to my old job, if I'm pregnant now I don't know what they will do, if I'm not this cycle I'm going to prevent until March. 

Also if I am pregnant this cycle we will announce it during Christmas, I've decided. Haven't really talked about it to hubby. Last time I thought I was going to do so,etching special to announce to hubby but ended up freaking out and showing him the test lol.


----------



## babydustcass

We will probably do something on our Christmas cards to close family and see who catches on first :) that'll be fun as I can see some people totally overlooking it. Though if we are lucky this cycle I'd only be 9 weeks or so pregnant by xmas. Maybe we will keep it real. Obscure :haha: like a tease. 

I always cook our dinner as a family every night so I was going to marker hubs plate so the pregnancy is outed when he's halfway through his dinner.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Golden ratio are you in the U.S.? As far as I know, each company is different, I think, but you don't qualify for fmla until you've been at that company for a year. I think you get maternity leave no matter what. My friend got a job right when she found out she was pregnant and that's why I know this info. I need to go back to work and I'm looking to go back to my old job, if I'm pregnant now I don't know what they will do, if I'm not this cycle I'm going to prevent until March.
> 
> Also if I am pregnant this cycle we will announce it during Christmas, I've decided. Haven't really talked about it to hubby. Last time I thought I was going to do so,etching special to announce to hubby but ended up freaking out and showing him the test lol.


Im in canada and there is only EI that pays u 60 percent of ur salary for a year but i couldnt find anything about employment requirements. I may call city and check, i forgot that we are all from different countries:blush:

If i get bfp this month, I will let my husband decide when he wants to tell his family, but i will not tell anyone until i start showing. I have a fear that not everyone wants my best and it may get jinxed. :coffee:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I just started some menstrual like cramping, mostly on my left side but kind of around my back too. I have that feeling inside of my vagina like my period is trying to...push out. Does anyone know what I mean? Haha.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I just started some menstrual like cramping, mostly on my left side but kind of around my back too. I have that feeling inside of my vagina like my period is trying to...push out. Does anyone know what I mean? Haha.

I heard early pregnancy cramps and af cramps are the same , soooooo i donnno. I feel like all the symptoms and tests are there to torture us:cry:


----------



## Bweaver0906

It went away golden! Like pretty much right after I posted that. Hahah. I'm not even trying to symptom spot, so that was weird!


----------



## gigglebox

i'm going to raise my hand here--YES, me, I confirm, pregnancy cramps are identical to af! they might show a bit earlier though. For me i think i was about 5-6dpo with my son when I had af cramps reeeally badly, like it felt like it was going to come on that day. obviously it never did! I did spot a couple weeks in but just for a couple days and that was totally fine/normal, too.

GR I would go ahead and look for a job now if i were you. It's going to be a lot harder if you wait and start showing...people tend to avoid hiring pregnant ladies.

babyd, the marker on the plate is hilarious! I love that idea! I'd love to do something like that but we rarely eat at a table. we're definitely the "grab a plate of whatever you feel like and eat at the coffee table" type of family. the dinner table is usually cluttered up with my art supplies :blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

babydustcass said:


> I always cook our dinner as a family every night so I was going to marker hubs plate so the pregnancy is outed when he's halfway through his dinner.

This is SO cute, I love that idea! Very creative. 



GoldenRatio said:


> I heard early pregnancy cramps and af cramps are the same , soooooo i donnno. I feel like all the symptoms and tests are there to torture us:cry:

They definitely are! Every time I've been pregnant, I've been 100% sure I was getting my period because I'd get cramping for like three days. It felt just like period cramps, like I was preparing for it to happen, but it was actually early pregnancy cramps. Three pregnancies and I still couldn't tell the difference a single time.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I had menstrual cramping right before I found out I was pregnant with my son, however I have no idea where I was in my cycle because we were not trying so I wasn't tracking haha. But I remember having such bad cramps and saying to my coworker "ugh my period is coming". Then about a week after I found out I was pregnant I had spotting, kind of a good amount. Enough to send me to the er. Who knows! Maybe it is implantation cramping. Or maybe my period is trying to regulate.


----------



## Kern

I've been cramping. Peeing a bunch. Tired. Moody. Really watery cm. all af stuff. lol. So confusing


----------



## Tanikins

Still no af. Boobs kill, bey aches and feel sicky. Major constipation. Cm this am was thick and sticky


----------



## gigglebox

Everyone's symptoms sounds so promising :dance:

Afm, my stupid cold rages on. Can't shake this darn runny/stuff nose :growlmad:


----------



## babydustcass

I want to cry, when my sister came to stay we were going through possible baby names for her baby girl since the Beau Wasn't going to work with her surname ' peek' ( bo peep) lol she was reading lists online and asked what I thought of marnie (doing this for lots of names), I like it but said please don't call her that because our one and only girl name is Marley (not the same but one sound different and too similar in my opinion ) It means something to us and has been our name for 3 years since our first family holiday and it's the ONLY name that will do, especially as we have Macie already and I think George, Macie and Marley fit lovely together. Now I could of course never have another girl but I feel so possessive towards it and anything that will clearly be confused between family when addressing them. Well she just text to ask me of I like marnie, again. I said I already kinda vetoed that since our fav name is Marley. My husband is PISSRD cos this is what she does. So typical
I just would have to choose something completely different. Ugh I feel stupid for being so het up over a name and I feel like crying at the thought of loosing it


----------



## Bweaver0906

babydustcass said:


> I want to cry, when my sister came to stay we were going through possible baby names for her baby girl since the Beau Wasn't going to work with her surname ' peek' ( bo peep) lol she was reading lists online and asked what I thought of marnie (doing this for lots of names), I like it but said please don't call her that because our one and only girl name is Marley (not the same but one sound different and too similar in my opinion ) It means something to us and has been our name for 3 years since our first family holiday and it's the ONLY name that will do, especially as we have Macie already and I think George, Macie and Marley fit lovely together. Now I could of course never have another girl but I feel so possessive towards it and anything that will clearly be confused between family when addressing them. Well she just text to ask me of I like marnie, again. I said I already kinda vetoed that since our fav name is Marley. My husband is PISSRD cos this is what she does. So typical
> I just would have to choose something completely different. Ugh I feel stupid for being so het up over a name and I feel like crying at the thought of loosing it

Babyd, you are crazy for feeling like you have no right to be upset!! You have every single right actually! Out of respect, and as your sister, she should honor your request and completely understand. Shame on her. Is she trying to just run it in your face more? That's almost what it sounds like. I am so sorry she is doing something like this to you! Definitely speak your mind to her. Here you are ttc and there she is pregnant and trying to steal your future daughters name. How disrespectful, especially to your sister. Such a shame. I hope she chooses something different for your sake.


----------



## gigglebox

I agree with bw. That is pretty rude :( are you guys together a lot? If she ignores your request, it won't be so bad if you don't have the kids together too much. They are similar, but different enough...if that makes sense? And not to be rude to the Marnies of the world, but Marley is a way better name. Marnie makes me think of "barney" the dinosaur and "carnie" like fair vendors lol


----------



## babydustcass

Part of me thinks she is just doing it to rub it in. I mean, how do you forget a specific conversation like that. I've messaged her back expressing we'd already had a conversation about marnie and it was just too close to a name that we will use if we have a girl. I feel harsh but it's not a name we intend to give up on. Part of me thinks she will use it anyway since its not exactly the same but I guess I've said all I can. I'll be devastated if she does because if we do go on to use Marley too then people will wonder why we chose thay name after my sister called her lo something so similar. Sigh! I'll find out in a week! Thanks for listening.


----------



## SugarBeth

I feel you, giggle. I've been sick for a few days, lots of kids on the cruise were sick, and it's so much stuffiness that's driving me crazy!

7DPO, having cramps. Not terribly, but they definitely started. However, like I said before, they feel period-y and I always get cramps, so not yet a sign of pregnancy. The cramps are earlier than normal, but that may be because I'm zeroing in on things now.

Babydust, do NOT give up your name! Even if you sister names her Marnie (which I am not a fan of, but I do really like your name and it does go nicely with your others!) name your baby what you love. We have three Williams in our family that are all cousins - my son is Will, his cousin goes by Liam, and another is Willy, plus my husband who's Bill. Does it get confusing at holidays? Sometimes, but it's only minor and not a big deal. Definitely worth it for everyone to have the name they love. It's very rude that your sister is doing that, but don't let her ruin your dream name!


----------



## babydustcass

Thank you all for making me feel better, I promise, I won't give up our name! Not ever, we've been carrying it around for a long time :) finally been able to convince hubs of number 3 and have been excited to actually use it.


----------



## babydustcass

Anyhooo a little 7dpo update from me 

So symptoms for me today are quite subtle apart from feeling a bit sick this morning. I felt gassy, like I needed to burp and when I did sick would feel like it was coming up too. It got worse after I worked out this morning but managed to just keep it down and breathe till it went away. Really early to call it a symptom though, perhaps just a bit of reflux? 
My cp is medium but rising, firm and closed still but cm is now very thin and watery with strings of ewcm. 
Temps still elevated but what I would do to see a huge dip tomorrow followed by a rise. Boobies aren't sore anymore.
Last night I had some annoying twining pains on my left side, always my left side this cycle. I couldn't get to sleep for ages because of them but actually managed to get a decent nights sleep in the end. 
I might test tomorrow regardless I am feeling soooo close to caving so at least if I tell myself tomorrow is ok, I won't feel like I am caving and then only have to wait till tomorrow. I know I am going to be plagued with the fact I got my second bfp ay 8dpo... what do we do to ourselves. Feeling hopeful :)


----------



## Tanikins

Managed to get some tests. Still :bfn: still no af


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry Tani :(


----------



## Kern

Soooooo I don't know if I am setting myself up for failure buuuuuutttt. I'm 9dpo today. I noticed on my toilet paper the smallest dot of blood mixed with ewcm. I wouldn't have noticed it unless I checked. It is way too early for af, not due until next Monday. What do you think? Ib maybe? Could I spot this early ?


----------



## babydustcass

Yes absolutely well within the implantation time frame kern... how exciting :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Fingers crossed for you, Kern!! We're due for some BFPs in this thread!!


----------



## SugarBeth

That sounds very promising with your dates, Kern!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, sounds like a good sign! Hope this is it for you!

Tani, so sorry you still have no answer. Are you still :sex: just in case?

Babyd, definitely glad you're going to stick to it. On the plus side, at least she's not stealing your actual girl's name...that's a huge fear of mine, or that people will judge my selections. Picking names is stressful!


----------



## babydustcass

It is SO stressful and also quite important you get it right. You have to live with your choice forever and what's more so does your child.
I heard back from my sister and she was strangely cool about why I didn't want her to choose marnie. Almost like she was expecting it. Huh! Lol so YAY, I 'shouldn't' have to panic anymore.

Ooo feeling a bit crampy in my uterus tonight


----------



## Bweaver0906

Babyd, I'm glad your sister finally seems to have come around! Let's hope she sticks with what she said and uses something entirely different! 

It sounds like all of you ladies are having some promising symptoms! Get those bfps rolling in I can't wait to see some and share the excitement!!

As for me, I am about 7dpo, or at least I think I am, and I've have period cramping today, like my period is trying to come. I had the cramping in the morning, but it has stopped since. I also noticed some white creamy/lotion my cm, but according to the swab I had at the gyno last Monday, I have bacterial vaginosis. I have had no symptoms, but they put me on medicine to clear it up. I don't know if the discharge is from that? Hopefully these are all good signs for me!


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Kern, sounds like a good sign! Hope this is it for you!
> 
> Tani, so sorry you still have no answer. Are you still :sex: just in case?
> 
> Babyd, definitely glad you're going to stick to it. On the plus side, at least she's not stealing your actual girl's name...that's a huge fear of mine, or that people will judge my selections. Picking names is stressful!

Yep still bding just incase ive got a super long cycle. Last time it took 5 months just to get my 1st af then 3 months from then. So being 2 monts off contraceptive and having had 2 bleeds i guess im not doing to bad.

If no af by dec ill see docs for af forcing methods


----------



## SugarBeth

My girl name will be problematic for my circle too. I know it's going to definitely not be anyone else's taste, to the point where I wondered if we should switch it. But it was my great grandmother's name, I love it and DH is even more set on it than I am and doesn't want to change it. I just know it's going to cause people to wrinkle their noses though because here it's old fashion. In England, it would be popular and every day. 

Having some odd little spikes going on in my cervix. Used to get them when pregnant, though I don't think I used to get them this early. Still convinced it's all in my mind, but as always, hope is there to put everything under a microscope!

Tani, hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## babydustcass

I think older names are making a come back beth, our old neighbours recently named their little girl Margo- absolutely adorable! I never would have thought of it but it's precious. Our other friends named their little girl Evangeline, I love old names and I agree they are quite popular here in England x


----------



## Tanikins

Ive eaten eveything in sight today. Its my only real af tell. Hoping to start tomorrow or fri :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok Sug, you can't leave us hanging like that! What's the name?!

I'll tell :) no steals! ;) 

Girl: Ember
Boy: Lennox or Link


----------



## gigglebox

Also, if a boy I need a good H name that isn't common for a middle name. I like Hayes, and Horizon (hubs hates it). I'm open to suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

Names for me (as of right now, i change my mind alot)
Boy - george
Girl - isabelle


----------



## SugarBeth

We love traditional, classic names. Our first daughter is Katherine Isabelle, and we call her Katie Belle. Our back up name is Josephine Ariel, but DH has gone off that now. So the next girl we want to name Matilda Eleanor and call her Mattie Nora. which I think goes adorably with Katie Belle. But I know no one will like it. It's definitely not the style in our circle. I dread the comments. But we love it.

Our boy name is Vincent. Dh wants Vincent Leopold, which I dislike. I want Vincent Atticus, which he dislikes. We've been at war over it for three years now! :haha:

Babydust: I always loved Evangeline! I wanted it to be DD1's middle name after I dreamt of calling her Eve in many pregnancy dreams, but DH didn't go for it.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I need another G name. I have Graycee and Gavin. We like Gabriel for a boy, and Gabriella for a girl. Any other ideas?


----------



## SugarBeth

I really like Georgia for a girl, but since we're moving down South and unsure of which state yet, we're not using it.


----------



## gigglebox

Love nora and vincent! 

Which reminds me I also liked the name Vega but that was too "out there" for hubs :haha:

I love both of my grandmothers' names, but hubs is not a fan....Mary Lou (which sounds too,dated and southern to use) and Olan (sounds like "oh lon").


----------



## Bweaver0906

Why must out bodies be so cruel and confusing! I started cramping again, feeling like af was trying to come and I noticed the cramping going around to the left side of my back. I was getting shooting pains in my right boob, I had a shooting pain go up my cervix today. And at one point my labia felt kind of tender. Why does our brains force us to feel these things when we're going crazy enough ttc?!?! Lol. The only sign I need is two pink lines on a white stick!


----------



## gigglebox

I think i recall radiating back pain with my pregnancy :thumbup:

Gretta, Garrett, Giana....those are about the only G names i can come up with at the top of my head haha


----------



## Kern

Well no blood since that one spot. Googled images (why?) and found a few that looked EXACTLY like what I saw with me and they got bfps. Dot know when to test. Afraid I'm setting myself up to be disappointed. Ahhhh!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Yay kern!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Grayson, Gareth, gage, 

Genevieve, Gretal, Georgina, Gemma


Love everyone's name choices!!

If we have a boy he is most probably be Oscar Ellis


----------



## babydustcass

Afm 8dpo... Eek thay came around quick!!! Temp rise this morning! Debating whether to test lol


----------



## babydustcass

Oops I have to post again because I just remembered I had the most rediculously vivid dream. My teeth fell out and there were new ones underneath but I wanted to get new teeth. It was so real I even remember saying to oh please wake me up this must be a dream before realising it wasn't. I FELT my teeth falling out ewwwww


----------



## babydustcass

So I tested and BFN, don't even think I can make myself see a line LOL as much as I want to


----------



## babydustcass

BFN ... oh well testing again tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







20151112_101844.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tanikins

And yet still no af, this isnt annoying at all :grr:


----------



## gigglebox

No worries babyd, you still have plenty of time! If you only hust implanted (temp rise?) you wouldn't see it yet anyway.

Kern, that sounds really promising! When are you testing?

Squeeeeee!


----------



## babydustcass

Yes very true, I keep telling myself that kidneys need to process hcg and since I had drunk anything since about 8pm last night it was unlikely to show anything. Will probably test every day now till af or bfp :)


----------



## Tanikins

Still really early babydust. Good luck


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck! Can't wait to see your progression ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

It's still quite early, babydust. Don't let a bfn at this stage get you down! 

I decided how I'd announce the pregnancy to family. I'm making a fun scrapbook from our vacation, it goes through everything we did with lots of really good pictures. If we get the BFP, I'm going to add another page that shows either DH and I with our hands on my belly, or the BFP, and says that we brought home an extra special souvenir. I'm trying to think of some neat nautical terms for meeting the baby in 9 months, but so far nothing sounds right so I may just keep it simple. Both sides of the family like to see pictures of the fun we had on vacation, so I'll hand them the book to gather around and let them page all the way through it. They'll never see the ending coming!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Babyd, I'm holding out so much hope for you!! Your symptoms sound promising. Hope you start the BFP trend! :hugs:

I love the name Evangeline- so pretty! And calling her Eve is just adorable :) Also agree that older names are making a come back. I'm not a fan of very popular names. We seem to like things that people have heard before but that you don't hear every day. We can't agree for the life of us on a boy's name. I like Carter and Landon, but DH won't bite on either of those.. he says he pictures them playing lacrosse and wearing sweater vests with those names :haha:

For a girl we have 2 names we like- Miranda Rae and we'd call her 'Andi' we also really like Kendall Rae. My sister's name is Rachel, so the middle name would be after her :flower:

My favorite G name is Gemma. I absolutely love that name, but our last name starts with a soft G, so it sounds funny together :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> I want to cry, when my sister came to stay we were going through possible baby names for her baby girl since the Beau Wasn't going to work with her surname ' peek' ( bo peep) lol she was reading lists online and asked what I thought of marnie (doing this for lots of names), I like it but said please don't call her that because our one and only girl name is Marley (not the same but one sound different and too similar in my opinion ) It means something to us and has been our name for 3 years since our first family holiday and it's the ONLY name that will do, especially as we have Macie already and I think George, Macie and Marley fit lovely together. Now I could of course never have another girl but I feel so possessive towards it and anything that will clearly be confused between family when addressing them. Well she just text to ask me of I like marnie, again. I said I already kinda vetoed that since our fav name is Marley. My husband is PISSRD cos this is what she does. So typical
> I just would have to choose something completely different. Ugh I feel stupid for being so het up over a name and I feel like crying at the thought of loosing it

Omg thats exactly what happened to me two days ago! Me and hubby told my brother and his wife million times our future kids names so they dont use it. Im not gonna write the name here incase she is spying on me :D So she texted me saying, come see ****'s clothes that i got for her. I was like why would u name her that, i told you thats my future daughters name that i wanted since i was a kid. She was like oh i didnt know! but its just a middle name. 
Im not gonna name my daughter her cousins middle name. After our convo, i thought she would change her mind since i was upset. Nop! in the morning she send me a snapchat with her name spelled on her blanket. Also my husband is from different country and we would spell it the way my husbands language would. And my sister in law, even stole the way i would spell it. 
So i texted her, saying this is disrespecting, why would u even spell like that, its not even in ur language. She was like its just a name u getting upset over. I said its not just a name, its disrespecting and stealing.

Anyways i just wanted to vent, sorry for the long story :blush:


----------



## babydustcass

Aww no GR that's is really rude and I feel your hurt break!! I cant believe she refers to it as 'just a name' since its clearly so much more that that to you and apparently means so little to her. 'Just a name'? Seriously!

But, I will say, like some of the others told me yesterday don't give up your dream name. I think the middle name is easier to work around and you should not give up on your name x


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know, if its "just a name" and if its just her middle name, then why cant you find an other name. If it diesnt mean anything to her, then out of respect, find a different name. Also why does she need a middle name, so frustrating. 

She just wants to piss me off:growlmad:


----------



## babydustcass

And why does she need your middle name? Very disrespectful to completely disregard everything you've spoken about in the past.


----------



## GoldenRatio

babydustcass said:


> And why does she need your middle name? Very disrespectful to completely disregard everything you've spoken about in the past.

Lesson learned! we already found a different name and wont be telling anyone anymore. Never thought someone would steal my babies name huh:shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

Our nextdoor neighbour gave birth a few days ago. I've just popped round with some gifts and a card, to see the new little fella of course hehe, and theyve called him Oscar!!! :haha: you couldn't make this up :) good thing is, we are friendly and neighbourly but not associates of any kind and when we leave this village next year they'll probably never know :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehe worse case she will stop talking to you :p 

My husband is gonna name our son, his fathers name :dohh: Its like their tradition, oldest son names their oldest son, his fathers name:wacko: His name is so old and ugly:cry:, plus there was a kid with that name, bullied me in elementary school:cry:


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> I want to cry, when my sister came to stay we were going through possible baby names for her baby girl since the Beau Wasn't going to work with her surname ' peek' ( bo peep) lol she was reading lists online and asked what I thought of marnie (doing this for lots of names), I like it but said please don't call her that because our one and only girl name is Marley (not the same but one sound different and too similar in my opinion ) It means something to us and has been our name for 3 years since our first family holiday and it's the ONLY name that will do, especially as we have Macie already and I think George, Macie and Marley fit lovely together. Now I could of course never have another girl but I feel so possessive towards it and anything that will clearly be confused between family when addressing them. Well she just text to ask me of I like marnie, again. I said I already kinda vetoed that since our fav name is Marley. My husband is PISSRD cos this is what she does. So typical
> I just would have to choose something completely different. Ugh I feel stupid for being so het up over a name and I feel like crying at the thought of loosing it
> 
> Omg thats exactly what happened to me two days ago! Me and hubby told my brother and his wife million times our future kids names so they dont use it. Im not gonna write the name here incase she is spying on me :D So she texted me saying, come see ****'s clothes that i got for her. I was like why would u name her that, i told you thats my future daughters name that i wanted since i was a kid. She was like oh i didnt know! but its just a middle name.
> Im not gonna name my daughter her cousins middle name. After our convo, i thought she would change her mind since i was upset. Nop! in the morning she send me a snapchat with her name spelled on her blanket. Also my husband is from different country and we would spell it the way my husbands language would. And my sister in law, even stole the way i would spell it.
> So i texted her, saying this is disrespecting, why would u even spell like that, its not even in ur language. She was like its just a name u getting upset over. I said its not just a name, its disrespecting and stealing.
> 
> Anyways i just wanted to vent, sorry for the long story :blush:Click to expand...

Thats so rude and just not necessary. :grr: when will adults start adulting and stop playibg games. Id be having kittens &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;

Keep all names to yourself from now on.

I like the name jamie for a boy. My bff has said for a girl they want jamie-lynn. Out of respect i wont use it because i love them more than the name


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well it seems as most of us are doing alright! Waiting on those bfps! 

I'm about 8dpo. I have no cramping today, just had some soreness in my lower back earlier but that is gone. Hopefully testing early next week!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I see lots of bfp on the TTC fb group, so im hoping this is a lucky month for everyone!


----------



## babydustcass

me too, I've been seeing loads of bfps around. Is it our turn yet???


----------



## GoldenRatio

babyd ur chart looks great! im feeling like this is ur month for sure


----------



## Kern

10 dpo today. Cramping in my ovary. Feeling strong af cramps. Other stuff that could be a symptom or not so I'm not going to hold. Too much to them but in case I get a bfp I'll write them down hahaha. Weird dreams, tired all the time, hungry all the time. Random but my nails suddenly went super strong a few days ago and look gorgeous lol. No blood today either. Who knows!


----------



## SugarBeth

I didn't know there was a TTC fb group. Makes sense though!

I also really like Jamie for a boy name, but not a girl name. DH likes it for a girl name, but not a boy name. So Jamie had to get crossed off our list too. lol

Golden, that's rough! I can relate a bit. I never wanted juniors or to name after family. Never liked the idea. But a jr was SO important to my DH, he always dreamt of having one. He gave in and let me name our daughter (and pretty much lets me come up with the girl names and half of our boy names) so I gave him the jr eventually. I do love it now though, I always wanted a Will. I just hated the confusion that would come with it. So far, no confusion, so it's fine.


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh, and I'm cramping more today (8DPO), especially around my ovary (I only have one, so it's the one I ovulated with for sure). I'm still having little spikes up my cervix. The wait is starting to really get to me! I really just want to know. There's SO much depending on if we got it this exact month or not. SO many plans that only work for this cycle, so I want to know if it went through or not! 

Picking up tests on Saturday, will somehow have to contain myself to not test before Wednesday and waste them all!


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo I are hope this is all good things for us. Thanks GR, I hope it stays good that's the only thing isn't it! Brought some more frers today so I might bust out one of those Saturday morning at 10dpo. 
I'm so tired 7.30 and I'm in bed, couldn't manage my whole gym session today either as I was sweating like a pig and aching. Didn't evenue swim after just headed for the jucuzzi with hubs lol not like me to not finish but then I wonder sometimes if it's in my head. No other symptoms today. Appetite has settled, no real cramps, few twinges but nothing to write home about. Cm dry today. Bloated... is all :)


----------



## gigglebox

The thing about names....if you don't share it, you risk someone else using it and then it's like you've copied their name. It's tricky.

Anywho, were definitely due for some bfp's in here! Just think, in the next week we'll all (hopefully) have answers to that big question!


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> The thing about names....if you don't share it, you risk someone else using it and then it's like you've copied their name. It's tricky.
> 
> Anywho, were definitely due for some bfp's in here! Just think, in the next week we'll all (hopefully) have answers to that big question!

I hope so :grr:

Hoping we manage atleast 1 nov :bfp:.


----------



## babydustcass

Yes that's true giggle! 

I am hoping for us all that this is the month. We are overdue a bfp around here :babydust:


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, Tani! We need some more July babies ;) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kern

Guys!!!!!!!! I just tested at 10dpo and got a bfp!!! No denying it! I'll post a pic later because today is our wedding anniversary and I'm going to reveal it to my hubby as a surprise at dinner!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Yay kern!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Kern said:


> Guys!!!!!!!! I just tested at 10dpo and got a bfp!!! No denying it! I'll post a pic later because today is our wedding anniversary and I'm going to reveal it to my hubby as a surprise at dinner!!! I can't believe it!

:yipee:
Congrats, Kern!!!! 
Thanks for starting up the BFP trend. Hopefully now that it's started, the BFPs will keep rolling in for everyone! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear how your reveal goes, what great timing!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh Kern, congratulations!!M that IS great timing! How exciting!

Ok now shed some authentic :dust: on the rest of us so we can join you in first tri this month!

Whoohoo!!! Can't wait to see the test!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Lately my kids have been acting up, and I've been yelling way too much lol. But tonight me, my son, and my daughter are relaxing watching some tv. I sat them down and walked into the kitchen for something, and before I walk away my daughter (who is 4) says "I wish we could have a baby sister". Maybe this is a good sign for me!! Maybe she senses something!!


----------



## Kern

Hey all! I still can't believe it! My iPad keeps crashing when I try to add an image, here's a link so you can see though! https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/image.jpg1_zpsztkpsgkc.jpg

So since I got my bfp I'll tell you my symptoms I thought were nothing but now were something haha

Extremely tired, like can't keep my eyes open tired
Moody, pms like but also wanting to cry at drop of hat
My nails suddenly turned gorgeous, weird? No diet change
My mood overall better, happiness like last time I was pregnant
Frequent restroom
Af cramps
Ovary pain
Ib bleeding
Sore boobs, tonight especially
Smells weird and tastes weird 


All stuff that could be ph or not. Ugh lol

Sticky dust to you all, I want us all to move to first tri together! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Kern! So glad you don't have to hold off ttc'ing now! (That was you, right?). That test is really dark for 10dpo!


----------



## Kern

Yeah that was me! Lol. Now I'm not sure how work is going to be but I'll deal with it as it comes. Ahhh

I thought it was dark too, I took the test in the afternoon, no hold and with a small sample, it took forever to fill. Maybe twins? Hahah oh man.


----------



## SugarBeth

Aww, congrats again Kern! That's a beautiful looking :bfp: !


----------



## babydustcass

Congrats kern!!! Who so excited for you and could the timing get much better? Wooo wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!! ( 8 months now? )


----------



## gigglebox

I think it's nine months from when you find out :thumbup:


----------



## Kern

Thank you so much guys! I'm sticking in this thread to send good vibes for your bfps!!

I calculated the due date and it says 8/1! My hubby's is 8/11! So adorable!


----------



## Tanikins

Massive congrats kern :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

Bfn for me this morning 9dpo, still early I'm telling myself :shrug: something is catching my eye but I think it's just a shadow and I have bad eyeline
 



Attached Files:







20151113_074133.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babydustcass

OMG Ladies!!!! Omg... is this it. Couldn't stop myself testing with second morning wee... and a frer!!! Plus another one step ic (bottom one is smu)
 



Attached Files:







20151113_090411.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 21









1447398388899-1662089665.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 21









20151113_090400.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## babydustcass

New pics at 10 mins and it's pink!!
 



Attached Files:







1447398517904564347516.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babydustcass

Another? Oh I hope these are uploading ok I can see it clear as day irl
 



Attached Files:







20151113_091556.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Bweaver0906

I see it babyd!! Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

thanks Bweaver, I am fit to bursting! so nervous too! hope it sticks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12219590_1082822538396816_5170046128916538447_n (1).jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tanikins

I see it congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

As for me still no af :grr: am cd 35 now


----------



## gigglebox

Omg babyd!!! Congratulations! I am so jealous right now!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Thank you I can't believe it! I am rooting for you all and will definitely stay here.


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh wow, I can definitely see it, Babydust!!! How exciting! Big congrats, I'm so glad there's :bfp: coming in now.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg!!! What happened here!!! 

Congrats Kern! im definitly gonna pay attention to my nails during 2ww :hugs:

Babyd! Didnt i tell you! Ur chart was looking great. Congrats to you as well.


Finally positives are coming:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I hope this trend keeps up!! We need to keep the chain going!!

Tomorrow I will be 10dpo....I think I might buy a test to take in the morning. I don't have really any symptoms today, a day or two ago it felt like my period was coming but now I don't feel anything. I did feel some tugging/gas like pain on my left side today. And some needle stabbing pains in my uterus that went really fast. I'm excited to test tomorrow!


----------



## Tanikins

Got really excited about af starting :happydance: to discover it was a shaving injury :grr: :rofl:

Ive recounted and im cd34. Ive had no ewcm since mon, its just been wet. So i could be 4dpo but who knows


----------



## Kern

Awwww! Yay babyd! That's so exciting! I definitely see it! Congratulations!

Woohoo this thread is going now! Can't wait to see more! Let's do this! :)


----------



## Mama_K

Congrats Kern and Babyd!! How exciting! Finally some BFPs!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Feeling a bit discouraged today. I've been begging DH to tell me if he feels like I'm pregnant or not, because he's been right EVERY time so far. Every month we were ttc for each of our kids, he knew I was pregnant days before I took a test and was never wrong. He also knew the months we didn't get it. He has a good sense about these things. 

Today he said he doesn't feel like we got it. He really hopes we did, but he feels like it didn't happen. He could be saying that just to prepare me in case it is a bfn, but it definitely makes me feel down that he isn't confident that it worked. It has me thinking that it's very possible we'll have a bfn. I've been thinking it's 50/50, now it feels less. 

I still have 5 days before I can test, such a long time!


----------



## SugarBeth

Feeling a bit discouraged today. I've been begging DH to tell me if he feels like I'm pregnant or not, because he's been right EVERY time so far. Every month we were ttc for each of our kids, he knew I was pregnant days before I took a test and was never wrong. He also knew the months we didn't get it. He has a good sense about these things. 

Today he said he doesn't feel like we got it. He really hopes we did, but he feels like it didn't happen. He could be saying that just to prepare me in case it is a bfn, but it definitely makes me feel down that he isn't confident that it worked. It has me thinking that it's very possible we'll have a bfn. I've been thinking it's 50/50, now it feels less. 

I still have 5 days before I can test, such a long time!

EDIT: sorry for the double post, my computer got wonky. lol


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry Sugar :( feeling discouraged too today. That feeling of having to wait another month is terrible :nope: hope he's wrong! I really hope this is the super lucky thread and we all beat the odds this month :thumbup:

Personally, i feel like i got hit by a car today...in actuality i tripped over a short fence and face planted into the ground, scraping skin off m y hands and banging up my knees in the process.

Happy Friday 13th everyone!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Just took a test at 9dpo, bfn. I'm going to wait until at least cd 32. That will be next Wednesday. Ugh!


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, are your cycles usually 31 days?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Before I started birth control, yes. Around 31 days. So I guess I need to wait a bit longer lol


----------



## babydustcass

I have literally no symptoms at 10dpo. So please don't feel discouraged ladies, I've had barely any symptoms since about 7dpo and even the ones before could be discounted. Sorry you've had a bump giggle, ouchie. 

Tested again this morning and line considerably darker. I couldn't hold it in anymore and told hubs. He's in shock haha I don't think he thought it would happen so quickly. So I showed him the test and because the control line is so much darker he doesn't think the light test line means I am pregnant. I told you he wouldn't believe anything other than a digital. So after DDs birthday party today I'm heading for boots and a digital test haha. He's convinced I am wrong. 
Anyway I am excited because it much darker today, yay for progression!


----------



## babydustcass

10dpo test :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20151114_082121.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

You are DEFINITELY preggers, congrats again! Men can be funny :haha: enjoy proving him wrong :winkwink: 

I have a lingering cold from last week, plus am banged up from yesterday. Because of this stuff, i can't really determine if i'm having any "symptoms" anyway. So i'm just waiting it out....only 6dpo today so wouldn't expect much. Just gotta get through this weekend then will commence early testing!


----------



## SugarBeth

That is definitely a great BFP! Glad to hear of your lack of symptoms, as I can no longer really symptom spot. I got sick yesterday and feel terrible. Besides the small amounts of cramping and twinges, I can't tell anything other than I'm just sick. I have no idea what to think about this cycle, right now I'm not terribly optimistic. 

Still have 4 days to go until testing.


----------



## Kern

babydustcass said:


> I have literally no symptoms at 10dpo. So please don't feel discouraged ladies, I've had barely any symptoms since about 7dpo and even the ones before could be discounted. Sorry you've had a bump giggle, ouchie.
> 
> Tested again this morning and line considerably darker. I couldn't hold it in anymore and told hubs. He's in shock haha I don't think he thought it would happen so quickly. So I showed him the test and because the control line is so much darker he doesn't think the light test line means I am pregnant. I told you he wouldn't believe anything other than a digital. So after DDs birthday party today I'm heading for boots and a digital test haha. He's convinced I am wrong.
> Anyway I am excited because it much darker today, yay for progression!


Funny, my hubby was the same way. He was confused when I showed him the test. I had to explain that a faint positive is still a positive because of hcg and all of that. Lol. I don't think he believes me still as I haven't even missed my period yet. I'm still kind of holding my breath to make sure it's a sticky bean, I had an mc like 7 yes ago but I was in a totally different place then, I didn't want any children, just started dating hubby and was financially in a bad spot so I think it was stress. But I'm still just hoping it sticks so I can tell everyone!


----------



## babydustcass

I have managed to convince hubs with a digital test this afternoon! Yay!
DDs party was brilliant, we had Elsa come and entertain the children for almost 2 hours and they believed it was the real Elsa. The entertainer undressed from Elsa and came back to the party as her self to do face painting. The music was still playing through the cd player she had brought with her and my DD came running up to me with the sweetest ' oh no! Elsa left her moosic here!! What are we gonna do?!! '

I had some shooting pains up my cervix for about 10 minutes today and what felt like on my uterus wall. Very strange but exciting ya know ? 

Sorry giggle and beth that youve been poorly. When are you guys testing? Xx


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm 10dpo and have no symptoms. I don't feel like af is on her way at all. I will be testing this Wednesday :) I have felt some twitches in my uterus quite frequently today, maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Kern

I think it is bweaver! I definitely felt a lot of cramping and stretching and pains down there when it's normally quiet! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for the hope kern!! I'm hoping this is our month too!!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, i'll probably start with early testing on monday (8dpo). No cramping or anything going on here :( i was so sure of things this cycle but not anymore :/ 

My injuries are bruise-y but feeling a little better today. The swelling has gone down a lot.


----------



## SugarBeth

Lots of cramping today, which could mean anything. Still sick, so I can't tell anything else. 

Despite what DH said yesterday, he's excited at the possibility of being pregnant. I think he's had baby fever longer than I have. He's eager for another baby to be on the way, which makes me want that BFP even more. 

Bought the tests today, made the waiting all the harder. Refusing to test until Wednesday, as I know I won't trust a bfn at this point anyway and I only have two tests.

Bweaver, I hope Wednesday is our lucky day!


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, sorry you're still under the weather! I am too....sooo frustrating! I love symptom spotting and it's frustrating not being able to do it as it could just be this dang lingering cold causing any "symptoms".

Happy for you hubs is totally on board and even excited :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

So still no af for me. Im getting really annoyed now &#128557; ive got all my afs gonna start symptoms but no bleeding.

Ive not had any ewcm since mon (we dtd that night) so will retest fri if still no af. Im worrying that ill now catch im dec and both kids bdays will be really close :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sugar, Wednesday could definitely be our lucky day!!! I'm really hoping so!

Tani, I hope you get that bfp or af starts soon so you can be on your way to a fresh cycle.

Giggle I hope you start feeling better soon!!


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, i read your post wrong? Thouhgt you said you convinced hubs to get a digi, not that you took it! Yay! How did he react this time? Love the Elsa bit, too :) i can't get Des to watch that one lol; tried so hard to get him into tangled, but no luck (one of my favorite animated films).

Tani, you still have all of November! You could always break in December if the birthday thing is going to be a problem. My brother's birthday is two days before mine and it was never a problem growing up. My parents made sure we celebrated separately (usually he had his party on e weekend, i'd have mine the weekend after). I never recall feeling "duped" out of a birthday.


----------



## babydustcass

He was like oh you were right! And then said omg we are gonna have 3 children!!! (Shocked??? ) pahahahaa 
It is still surreal. I cannot imagine life with a third child but I guess soo enough we will question life without a third.

Mine are into Disney, though of course george will always choose the super hero ones over the princesses ect but macie is crazy for princesses and singing so the Disney musical ones always go down a storm. She watches them so much she can narrate entire movies lol just like me when I was a kid.

Feeling some strange pulling sensations today and finally getting a light line on my ic's... kinda weird considering their supposed to be sensitive but I guess nowhere near as frer. Something to consider girlie's! 

So your testing tomorrow giggle? And sugar beth, Bweaver you guys are testing Wednesday? Did I miss anyone? I can't go back without loosing my message on my phone. I am Soooo excited for some bfps next week!


----------



## gigglebox

Des does the same thing, quoting movies and singing songs. He wakes up nearly every morning quoting things and singing lol

Don't know if i'll test tomorrow or not. It's only 8dpo so doubt i'll see anything. Plus....testing is so nerve wracking!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've been getting pinching and pulling mostly in my right side today. Lots of twitches. I'm so confused. I had a bfn at 9dpo with evening urine. My period probably isn't due until at least Wednesday. I wish I knew what was going on. I hate the suspense! Much like the other ladies here that are still in the tww.....


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! Wish the tww was more like tdw. You know, there is that whole "early pregnancy factor" that can tell you as early as two days if you conceived! I was reading on a couple studies, it's pretty accurate but there is a 18% miscarriage rate in trials. Right now it's apparently very expensive and somewhat difficult to test for. Can you imagine if they can turn that into a home pregnancy test though? I'm willing to be it'll happen in the next 10-20 years...however it'll probably be 4x the cost of test now. But i'm confident there'd be a market for it!


----------



## Bweaver0906

That's crazy! So many women would go nuts over that!!


----------



## Kern

13 or 14 dpo today. Af due today or tomorrow and no sign of her. Some more pg symptoms I'm getting are heavy/ sore boobs by armpits, veins all up on them, new symptoms I didn't have last pg are the pulling behind belly button and bubbles in my uterus, I always was like what the heck do they mean by those? So weird. &#128514; now I'm like, oh hey it feels exactly like they described. Too funny. Anyone else have these symptoms?m can't wait for testers!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've had some needle like pains near my right ovary today. Also some pulling in that area. My uterus has been twitching all day too. Earlier I was starting to get crampy like af was coming, that lasted for maybe 20 minutes then stopped. Dh and I had sex a couple hours after these cramps, and it didn't bring any bleeding on. I'm almost convinced I'm pregnant, but as I've said before we only had sex a few times this month, so I'm trying not to be too optimistic. I'm so jealous of the other bfps! I want to hop on the bfp train!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been getting that pulling feeling low on my right side. Still light cramping. Nothing else at all. I feel like I very may well be gearing up for AF and not pregnancy, but honestly I don't know. I think at this point, I'm just trying to not feel so let down if AF comes. 

This house is Disney crazy. I think I've loved Disney since birth, and my kids pretty much have too. My son is obsessed with everything Mickey, especially now that he had a chance to give the "real" Mickey a big hug. My daughter is obsessed with all the princesses, especially the classics.


----------



## Kern

Bweaver! Uterus twitching is a good sign I think! Mine has been twitching a lot lately

I get what you mean about preparing your mind for af, I got the bfp and I still feel like she may show any second no the fear of a chemical or mc is there. 

I wouldn't count yourself out, af and pregnancy feel a lot alike in the beginning! I hope this is it for you both!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed! I feel like because we really made no great effort this month and weren't totally thinking/stressing about it, this will be the month! I think I will be pretty disappointed if it's not :/


----------



## gigglebox

Jealous of all the symptoms :( basically nothing here. No cramps really either. All i've got is a stupid lingering cold and a sore right boob. That dang boob hurts though! One side is crazy tender, but the other feels bruised and i think it's probably because i bruised it when i fell the other day.

Not entirely convinced i'm out, but not entirely convinced i'm in either :(


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm already trying to talk myself out of being disappointed. I keep trying to view it logically, and come up with reasons why it might be better that I'm not pregnant (though really, there are no reasons! We waited this long purposely, now it's go time!)

I just don't want to be sad during the holidays over a bfn. 

But, even when I didn;t want to be pregnant, seeing a bfn was still depressing and sad. Which is why, I think, I'm doing so much mental prep in case of it.


----------



## gigglebox

^agreed, it's like we're all conditioned to root for the second line even if the timing is terrible lol; i remember one time i had a false positive on an answer test (line came up, but then disappeared)...this was almost 1.5 years ago, we were renting a very tiny house while long term house hunting...I saw it and for a second was excited, then i just started sobbing and sarcastically said out loud, "WELL THIS IS REALLY F*ING CONVENIENT." Lol! At least i can look back and laugh. At the time, for that minute or two, i was panicked lol


----------



## SugarBeth

I thought I was pregnant when my son was 5 months old. He was a very difficult baby. Every night I spent hours pacing the downstairs until 4 AM to get him to sleep. He cried any time I wasn't holding him. I was terrified of being pregnant, I have very rough pregnancies where I'm vomitting for months. It was the only time I truly dreaded pregnancy. 

I took a test and it was a bfn. I was SO relieved, but at the same time, there was some part of me that felt sad and depressed to see it. I didn't want another baby then and was so afraid of how I'd handle pregnancy and our difficult baby...yet still sad. So crazy! I thought I'd be 100% happy and relieved.


----------



## magicalmom2be

I've been MIA 4ever. 

Congrats Kern and babyd!!! So happy for you ladies!!! You are our good luck charms for the August babies!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Seriusly gonna paddy if af doesnt arrive soon. Am now cd37


----------



## Bweaver0906

Bfn today, cd 30 :( with a $1 cheapie, but should be pretty accurate. Just ready for af to start now


----------



## gigglebox

Didn't think i was gonna test...but i did lol. I can't upload it, but here is the pic from countdown:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=482208

I am not convinced :( 

BW, sorry about the negative :( hopefully you'll get your August baby :hugs:

Tani, may e time to get af induced?


----------



## babydustcass

Giggle I totally see a line!!!! Still so early but I'd be checking on a frer lol


----------



## SugarBeth

Just woke up to what appears to be AF. I have no idea why, I've never gotten it so early in the cycle before. Don't know what's going on, I've been 28-29 days cycles forever. To get it 5 days early is SO odd. 

Feeling really sad about it too. I still had so much hope, despite trying to prep for this, that we had got our souvenir baby. =(


----------



## babydustcass

It looks pink too


----------



## gigglebox

Awww you are very sweet, but IRL it's barely there and gray. I guess i'm committed to testing now lol, so we'll do this again tomorrow and see. Babyd, i don't have any FRER because i don't trust them anymore. I do have a blue early test but i'm waiting until i get a more convincing line.

Sug, sorry about af :( sure it's not implantation bleeding?


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, it wasn't just light spotting and now i"m cramping a lot. I think it's probably because my son started trying to nurse CONSTANTLY since we got back on vacation, it must have thrown everything off. I thought having cervical stabbing and ovary cramps post O were really good signs, as much as I prepped for a bfn, I really thought that I might have had it. 

It seemed like DH started to think I was pregnant and got excited yesterday, so really dreading him coming home from work and telling him. It'll be a big let down for both of us.


----------



## babydustcass

:( so sorry about af sugar beth


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry Sugar :( I'm sure he'll understand. 2 months ttc is still fairly short! At least, that's what i'm telling myself :/ 

Next month will be it for sure :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry to hear that Sugar, maybe you are tired or stressed, definitely effects the length of the cycle. I had 25 days cycle before too, i was not expecting it at all.

So here i am waiting to ovulate, havent got positive opk yet. I would usually get it by 13, 14. Maybe tonight i will get it, since i have ovulation pain. FX we catch the egg this time :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

It's funny, because I thought I was more relaxed than stressed so I thought that would be a plus, I don't think I've ever had a 23 day cycle before, and I don't know what would shave off almost a week of my cycle. I definitely O'ed on day 13. I could have come up with some reasons as to why I'm not pregnant, but such a drastic cycle change is harder to figure out. 

This cycle just seemed like such perfect timing in so many ways, so it's hard to let go. I've looked forward to this cycle in particular for over 7 months! I felt pretty sure about it.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Oh my goodness- I've missed so much over the past few days I haven't checked!! Babyd and Kern- CONGRATS!!! I am so, SO excited for you ladies!! :happydance:

For those that are testing, I have my fingers crossed for you.. hoping to see even more BFPs!

Giggle- I'm not sure I see anything on your test, but it's still really early. Hoping this is your cycle!

AFM, cd12 and waiting to O. Had my CB advanced go from nothing to smiley on cd10, but I'm not sure what's going on because I'm 99% sure that's not accurate. I took an IC OPK this morning. I think it's close but not quite positive yet. This is my first month using the Wondfo OPKs, so appreciate your input.

Also temping for the first time this month. FF says that my temp fluctuations are on the high side, but I didn't think they were anything crazy compared to a lot of other charts I've seen. Weird.

Sending some baby dust to everyone testing! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0672.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey maybe_baby! Is the smiley face blinking? Or is it solid?


----------



## maybe_baby_

It was solid which is why I thought it was so weird!! I've only used it 2 months previously, but I always had at least one day of a flashing smiley before I got my solid. Also don't have ewcm yet either, which I always get around O. I think the CB advanced failed me!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Maybe_baby...

That is weird! Let's see if your temp rises tomorrow. Maybe it's right.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I feel like we are in two groups, cycling here hahahahaha 

Welcome back magicalmom2be and maybe_baby, lets see who is gonna ovulate first :happydance:


----------



## magicalmom2be

We are in two groups! While one group is dealing with AF/in beginning of cycle... another group is ovulating/in 2ww.

Here we go again Golden & maybe_baby!


----------



## GoldenRatio

We missing mama_K:shrug:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I think you ladies have convinced me. If I do not get my bfp this month, I'm buying opks!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Haha yes! But that way we always have poas action, so it works out great that we're split down the middle! :haha:

I'm hoping to O tomorrow or Wednesday. DH probably won't be interested in BD tonight, so need it to hold out for a few more days or he is not going to be happy to see me tonight LOL

I think I usually O cd13 or 14, but I guess we will know for sure since I'm charting this time! :happydance: Hoping we all get those sticky beans this month!


----------



## babydustcass

Maybe I never got a blinking smiley this cycle either. As soon as I got a positive/close to positive opk I used the CB digital predictor and got a solid smiley face. I'd taken one the day before at the same time and even though my ic opks were increasing in colour the CB read blank circle. But I did ovulate as CB predicted


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks, babydust! That's helpful to know that. This mornings OPK is the darkest I've seen so far. I did take an IC at the same time as the CB digital, but it was definitely not even close to positive, which made me even more confused! I'm going to test again with an IC when I get home from work. Last cycle I got my solid on cd12, the cycle before I got it on cd13. Still feel like cd10 would be pretty early for me, but stranger things have happened. Guess I can only wait and see! :coffee:


----------



## GoldenRatio

babyd my chart looks like urs since CD12, so im hoping i follow ur footsteps to bfp! :hugs:

I hope i ovulate today or tomorrow bkz if i ovulate late, im not sure for how long i can keep hubby interested :dohh:


----------



## Tanikins

Im so jelous of all of you ladies. Even tje 1s geting af. Cycle limbo isnt fun


----------



## babydustcass

GoldenRatio said:


> babyd my chart looks like urs since CD12, so im hoping i follow ur footsteps to bfp! :hugs:
> 
> I hope i ovulate today or tomorrow bkz if i ovulate late, im not sure for how long i can keep hubby interested :dohh:

Oh yes it does, I was worried about the up down pattern but looking back on my own chart with my daughters conception and other bfp charts it was ok :) my fingers are tightly crossed you everyone here. 

So sorry for you TanI, I feel your frustration my first cycle off bcp was some 40 plus days long and it was so frustrating not to know where I stood. I really hope af comes soon at least so you know where you stand and can start a fresh. Our bodis get so messed up from bc :(


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe, take one in the afternoon, i bet it'll be positive then :thumbup:


----------



## Kern

Tani, I'm so sorry you're still in limbo. I get how frustrating it is, are you going to see about forcing af? I hope you get her soon. 


Sugar I don't feel like you should count yourself out yet. You're in perfect range for ib, how heavy is it? :(


----------



## Tanikins

I rang doc 112 times today and still never got through. The most annoying thing is ive already had a 29 day cycle then this


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tani, sorry to hear that you going thru a long cycle. Is this ur second cycle after bc?


----------



## Chloe26

Mind if I join you ladies? My OH and I have decided to officially begin TTC this cycle. It will be our first if we (hopefully) succeed quickly(ish). I've wanted to be a mother so bad for the last few years. It's crazy how that happens, because when I was younger I never though I would feel like this. 

Anyways, I've been looking into it the last few months and have temped before. I should really buy some OPK's as well as pre-seed, since I've heard great things about it and it's better than normal store-bought lube.

So I'm just waiting to O at this point. I still have about 10 days or so until O time, so I'm just waiting around and reading in the meantime. haha 

Anyways, didn't mean to intrude! But I figure, I should drop in and say "hi" since it's my first cycle TTC as well. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Hi chloe
Avoid all store brought lube unless it's a ttc one as they aren't safe for sperm even just water based ones. Best of luck x


----------



## magicalmom2be

Welcome chloe26! :hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I'm soooooo glad I can come on BnB to share journeys and obsess with you ladies! lol...

People on the outside think I'm crazy for temping, using OPKs, pre-seed, putting my legs in the air after sex, etc... instead of '"just letting it happen." I wish people would realize that "just letting it happen" doesn't work for everyone. Just happy to have you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> Tani, sorry to hear that you going thru a long cycle. Is this ur second cycle after bc?

Yes. I had a break through bleed 4 days after i had implant out. Then 29 days later i had my 1st proper period and now nothing

I know in the grand scheeme of things weve only been trying 5mins. But i kinda feel im just wasting time. I wouldnt mind a bfn if i was actually going through cycles


----------



## Bweaver0906

Tani I'm feeling your pain :/ I had my nexplanon out on September 30th, bled from October 18-23, which is pretty normal for me. Now I'm on cd 30 and I had a bfn this morning, but also no sign that af is near. It's super frustrating.


----------



## SugarBeth

When I first woke up, it was spotting, so I thought maybe, MAYBE, it could just be IB. I held my breath and kept hoping...but nope, now it's a full blown AF. 

Feels like the more I try not to feel so down, the more down I get. No souvenir baby, no Disney Nautical themed room for a baby that was conceived on the seas. Wouldn't be the same to do the theme now. Just kinda sad to be mentally packing up and throwing away all the fun ideas I had.


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> I'm soooooo glad I can come on BnB to share journeys and obsess with you ladies! lol...
> 
> People on the outside think I'm crazy for temping, using OPKs, pre-seed, putting my legs in the air after sex, etc... instead of '"just letting it happen." I wish people would realize that "just letting it happen" doesn't work for everyone. Just happy to have you ladies! :hugs:

I feel the same way! I spilled the beans to some of my best girlfriends this weekend that we were TTC. One is currently pregnant and the other is also TTC (but really more like NTNP). I told them I'm using OPKs and temping and they thought I was CRAZY. My TTC friend has really irregular cycles, so I was showing her what I know about charting (not much, but more than the average woman!) She must have said 5 times "I'm not doing that. That's crazy. I don't want this to feel like work." I'm not THAT crazy, I just want to know what my body is doing and when it's doing it. I'm so happy to have this forum, and specifically this thread as a support system when people in real life think I'm nuts. :hugs:


----------



## maybe_baby_

SugarBeth said:


> When I first woke up, it was spotting, so I thought maybe, MAYBE, it could just be IB. I held my breath and kept hoping...but nope, now it's a full blown AF.
> 
> Feels like the more I try not to feel so down, the more down I get. No souvenir baby, no Disney Nautical themed room for a baby that was conceived on the seas. Wouldn't be the same to do the theme now. Just kinda sad to be mentally packing up and throwing away all the fun ideas I had.

So sorry SugarBeth :hugs: I hope that you get your bfp soon, but I know it's very disappointing when you start making plans in your head only for af to show her dumb face. I feel like that every month af comes, but then after a few days I find new hope for the next cycle. I usually find it at the bottom of a glass of wine. You may give that a try! :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Tani, sorry to hear that you going thru a long cycle. Is this ur second cycle after bc?
> 
> Yes. I had a break through bleed 4 days after i had implant out. Then 29 days later i had my 1st proper period and now nothing
> 
> I know in the grand scheeme of things weve only been trying 5mins. But i kinda feel im just wasting time. I wouldnt mind a bfn if i was actually going through cyclesClick to expand...


Its frustrating, i hope u get an answer soon:hugs:

Sometimes i wish we had cycles like cats, one week cycles and 66 days pregnancy :happydance: I would be popping kids every month :blush:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo glad I can come on BnB to share journeys and obsess with you ladies! lol...
> 
> People on the outside think I'm crazy for temping, using OPKs, pre-seed, putting my legs in the air after sex, etc... instead of '"just letting it happen." I wish people would realize that "just letting it happen" doesn't work for everyone. Just happy to have you ladies! :hugs:
> 
> I feel the same way! I spilled the beans to some of my best girlfriends this weekend that we were TTC. One is currently pregnant and the other is also TTC (but really more like NTNP). I told them I'm using OPKs and temping and they thought I was CRAZY. My TTC friend has really irregular cycles, so I was showing her what I know about charting (not much, but more than the average woman!) She must have said 5 times "I'm not doing that. That's crazy. I don't want this to feel like work." I'm not THAT crazy, I just want to know what my body is doing and when it's doing it. I'm so happy to have this forum, and specifically this thread as a support system when people in real life think I'm nuts. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats why i dont tell anyone, its just temping, thats a lot of work? those kind of comments annoy me so i dont tell any of my friends. When i get pregnant im gonna act like we didnt try at all lol i will be like " We didnt even have sex and I got pregnant, im that fertile " :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol maybe! Hahaha the bottom of the wine glass comment made me literally lol.

Sugar, so sorry :( that feeling is such a kick in the gut. I know it, and I hate it. Don't see why you couldn't use that theme later though...?just think on it, maybe you'll change your mind if it's a theme you were really into.

I haven't told anyone about the opk's or other ttc tricks. Only one friend knows and that's because we are also friends on this site and follow each other's journals. A mututal friend of ours who got pregnant with no effort literally rolled her eyes at the "ttc tricks". Makes me frustrated!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Haha glad I can provide some comic relief! 

Here is tonight's OPK. Still not quite positive, right?!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0675_1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Not quite, but it's soooo close!


----------



## gigglebox

Chloe26 said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? My OH and I have decided to officially begin TTC this cycle. It will be our first if we (hopefully) succeed quickly(ish). I've wanted to be a mother so bad for the last few years. It's crazy how that happens, because when I was younger I never though I would feel like this.
> 
> Anyways, I've been looking into it the last few months and have temped before. I should really buy some OPK's as well as pre-seed, since I've heard great things about it and it's better than normal store-bought lube.
> 
> So I'm just waiting to O at this point. I still have about 10 days or so until O time, so I'm just waiting around and reading in the meantime. haha
> 
> Anyways, didn't mean to intrude! But I figure, I should drop in and say "hi" since it's my first cycle TTC as well. :)

Welcome to the madness! OPK's are nice, i definitely recommend buying them online to save some money as you may need a bunch! Never used pre seed but have read good things. I agree with previous poster, lube is bad! It slows down and can completely inhibit sperm, so avoid it unless it's pre seed or another ttc specific lube.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Cd 31, no period and definitely no signs of it coming. I think I may test again tomorrow.


----------



## Tanikins

Cd 38 here. Still no af. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, do you know how many dpo you are?

I'm 9dpo, bfn on wondfo :( thinking i'm out again this cycle and super bummed about it. Here's a link to the test in case anyone is interested:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=482608


----------



## GoldenRatio

Cd15 n no positive opk :( feeling stressed, I never ovulated late before, maybe I won't even ovulate...


----------



## gigglebox

Gr, don't be discouraged! The average woman can vary up to a week. My last cycle i o'd on cd 14, this cycle it was cd20!


----------



## maybe_baby_

For some, no af. Others, no bfp, and the rest of us, no positive OPKs. What the heck happened to all our good mojo?!?!

AFM, still waiting for a positive OPK. Got close last night, but still not positive. Same this morning, but I know fmu isn't the best for testing, so I MAY have brought a few to work with me in hopes of catching it :haha: temp is still down this morning (and actually dipped) so doesn't seem like I missed it yet. DH knows he's on call for a BD tonight, so hoping I get a positive or some ewcm so I know what's going on down there!


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah collectively were not doing great at this ttc game are we :rofl:

Ive got loads of wet cm today and my running was awful. Hoping that means af is imminent


----------



## Kern

So sorry sugar. :( I know how frustrating it is. At least you didn't have to wait long, luck with your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

I donno how to attach photo on my phone but my morning opk was clear and right now 12pm, it's almost positive :) I'm sure tonight it will be positive yay! My temp better drop tomorrow, I guess I admired babydusts chart so much that, my body is copying :p


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! Rigt when you think it's never gonna happen, it does ;P


----------



## Bweaver0906

gigglebox said:


> Bw, do you know how many dpo you are?
> 
> I'm 9dpo, bfn on wondfo :( thinking i'm out again this cycle and super bummed about it. Here's a link to the test in case anyone is interested:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=482608

Giggle, I THINK I am 12 dpo. I stress the word think because I really don't know for sure I ovulated when I think I did. But now today my cm has increased soooo much. Maybe I'm ovulating now? Or about to? I also have bv (was just on meds for it) so I don't know if the cm is from that, but I haven't had it at all until today. The cm doesn't smell and is just clear, so maybe I'm ovulating now? We wil bd tonight that's for sure!


----------



## Mama_K

I'm still here. Turns out that cold I had been battling forever was walking pneumonia. Ugh. I'm only on cycle day 12 and my last cycle was 39 days, one before that was 35. It's usually between 30-35. Then last night I had some very light pink spotting. Don't know what that's about.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yayyy GR! Here's my latest OPK... finally positive?! Or am I really just jumping the gun? 

Had a LOT of ewcm when I used the bathroom before.. Here's hoping!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0680_opt.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## magicalmom2be

Mama_K said:


> I'm still here. Turns out that cold I had been battling forever was walking pneumonia. Ugh. I'm only on cycle day 12 and my last cycle was 39 days, one before that was 35. It's usually between 30-35. Then last night I had some very light pink spotting. Don't know what that's about.

Hey Mama_K! Sorry to hear about your illness! Hope you feel better soon, love! :flower:

Not sure what the spotting could be. Maybe O spotting? :shrug:


----------



## magicalmom2be

maybe_baby_ said:
 

> Yayyy GR! Here's my latest OPK... finally positive?! Or am I really just jumping the gun?
> 
> Had a LOT of ewcm when I used the bathroom before.. Here's hoping!!

Hey Maybe_baby! That's DEFINITELY a positive. Right on track with GoldenRatio's OPKs getting darker. I think mine will get darker today, too. MamaK had spotting that I think could be O spotting. Looks like our cycles are still on track with one another!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Bweaver0906 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Bw, do you know how many dpo you are?
> 
> I'm 9dpo, bfn on wondfo :( thinking i'm out again this cycle and super bummed about it. Here's a link to the test in case anyone is interested:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=482608
> 
> Giggle, I THINK I am 12 dpo. I stress the word think because I really don't know for sure I ovulated when I think I did. But now today my cm has increased soooo much. Maybe I'm ovulating now? Or about to? I also have bv (was just on meds for it) so I don't know if the cm is from that, but I haven't had it at all until today. The cm doesn't smell and is just clear, so maybe I'm ovulating now? We wil bd tonight that's for sure!Click to expand...

Wow Bweaver! You've had a rough cycle! First a yeast infection, now BV? It's probably best not to use your CM this month as a fertility detector with all these changes. Hope you still get a BFP. Some women don't get a faint line until 16 DPO.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Since I was absent for so long, I had to go back and get caught up on this thread.

Gigglebox -- 9 DPO is still early (as you already know). :winkwink: It's funny... the addiction of POAS. Once you start, it's hard to stop til AF shows!

Sugarbeth -- Sorry about AF showing up! I agree about mentally preparing yourself for the disappointment, but it's like no matter how much you coach yourself, BFNs and AF showing up is still the biggest disappointment ever!

Tanikins -- I'm so sorry and totally understand how you don't even care for a BFP and just want AF to show up! Hope you get out of cycle limbo soon! It's gotta suck since you've already had a "normal" 29 day cycle since being off BC.

Bweaver -- I'm a big fan of OPKs and temping! Doing both together is definitely a foolproof way of knowing FOR SURE when you ovulated! The only downside is when/if you get BFNs or AF shows after doing all that work, the disappointment is MAJOR because you know you timed everything precisely right! Still rooting for you to get a BFP, since AF is not showing up!

Golden -- LMAO @ "We didn't even have sex and I got pregnant... I'm THAT fertile!" I wish I could do the same with my friends, but they already know how I've struggled for years to conceive. So glad your OPKs have gotten darker. My O day changes EVERY single month. I was expecting to get a positive OPK last night, but didn't, so as usual, I won't be ovulating on the day that I predicted.

Maybe_baby -- Yeah. This cycle is funky for ALL of us! But I've noticed that during the funkiest of cycles, BFPs come flowing in!!!

Babyd & Kern -- I have to say it again... Congrats! So happy for you ladies, and so glad we've gotten some BFPs!

Baby dust to all of us, ladies!
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

You're definitely right Magic, i already peed on another one today and am considering seeing what an opk would look like right now...

I'm horrible at this!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Giggle -- I did the same last month... used an opk and it came out stark white. 

I read somewhere that if you are preggo, an opk would come out positive. But I also read that it will come out positive (post-O) if you have PCOS. My feelings were hurt that it was negative (because I so bad wanted to count toward a BFP), but I was also glad that it MIGHT mean that I'm clear of PCOS.


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly, it means nothing. Some women get lh surges before af, and before pregnancy. Some don't. Personally, i got a negative opk the day before a positive with my son. I also had a friend get a negative opk the same day as a positive hpt.

But it's so fun to pee on things! So i did it! Guess what? Bfn opk! Lol


----------



## magicalmom2be

lol!


----------



## maybe_baby_

LOL Giggle! it IS fun to pee on things!! Perhaps I should come back as a dog in my next life.:haha:

I'm ruling my OPK positive. That with my ewcm, I think we're in business for perfectly timed BDing tonight and tomorrow night if I don't see a temp spike :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

^lol! If dogs gets as much joy out of peeing on things as i do, then i completely understand why they do it so much!

Good luck with :sex: ! Let the tww begin! May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Yes this cycle has been pretty crappy for me! I just want my bfp or my period to come, it doesn't feel like it's coming though. I haven't tested in a couple of days, maybe I will test Thursday


----------



## Bweaver0906

Ok I have some pictures tonight! Lighter one is before I peed, second one is after. It's brown....am I psycho for hoping its some type of ib?!?!? I don't think bv discharge is brown. Any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bweaver0906

After peeing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm....tricky one. Could be ib, could be the start of af. Never had BV but an ex of mine did, i don't recall it causing spotting....fx!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Looks like af coming but haven't seen ib before so fx it's not af! 

So ladies my night opk s definitely positive so I hope to see temp dip tomorrow, can't wait to temp! Also had an interview n it went well, I didn't even wear my wedding ring so they don't just assume that I will be preggo sooner or later hihihihi my evil plans :)


----------



## magicalmom2be

Positive OPK over here, too! Been taking Mucinex... did a baking soda douche (for alkalinity)... and will be BDing tonight. Will insert a soft cup after. 

Fx, this is our month!


----------



## gigglebox

You devious thing, you! Hope you get the job :) what's the position?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahhh so excited we all got our positive OPKs on the same day!! <3

DH fell asleep right after we dtd, so I figure might as well check in while I'm waiting for his soldiers to infiltrate the fort... :blush: TMI? Haha


----------



## magicalmom2be

Lol... Not at all. Doing the same here, but looks like I might get a round 2. :winkwink:


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> You devious thing, you! Hope you get the job :) what's the position?

I'm an architect working for residential n hoping to get position in commercial firm. Fx!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Lol we just BDd too, put my plug (softcup) in
I'm running low on preseed, I hope to god I wouldn't need to buy an other tube! Amen!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well af has started. It sucks, but I'm actually quite impressed and happy that my body is doing as it should. My birth control was removed not even quite two months ago, and my body is already back to the cycles i was on before my kids. I guess that's good news! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe, good luck to you! Let us know when you find out!

To the rest of you lucky ladies....enjoy the baby making! 

Bw, so sorry you're out :( but yay for your body quickly regulating! 

I'm right behind you i'm sure :( 10dpo today and another bfn on wondfo. I am not holding out hope. I'm just kind of surprised though...we got pregnant really easy with the first, and then had an accidental c/p...so we're actively trying again and nothing? I know it's officially only been two cycles but this one is so long (will be 32 days, i'm usually in the 27-28 day range) that it's just frustrating.


----------



## Tanikins

Ive still yet to get af. Cd39 today. I do feel wet like ive started af though so dunno if thats a good sign. Cervic is mid postion, hard but closed. Hoping this is a good af sign


----------



## Tanikins

Ive still yet to get af. Cd39 today. I do feel wet like ive started af though so dunno if thats a good sign. Cervic is mid postion, hard but closed. Hoping this is a good af sign


----------



## maybe_baby_

Aw giggle, I'm sorry it's taking longer than you had hoped. :hugs: While not the same thing, I have tons of friends that all got pregnant on the first try. One of my friends had a very hard time staying pregnant (2 early losses, one termination because of anencephaly, and another early loss), but they got pregnant every time they tried. She's now pregnant with her second and actually got pregnant on her FIRST ovulatory cycle after giving birth. She hadn't even had af since she gave birth, and one day she took a test because she felt nauseous.. she was 7 weeks pregnant! Of course I don't wish what she went through upon anyone, but she makes getting pregnant seem so easy! I have a few other friends that are pregnant right now or recently had babies that all also got pregnant on the first try. I suppose because I've always had a very regular cycle, I assumed that it would work the same way for us. Poor assumption on my part. I just keep reminding myself that the wait is going to make that eventual BFP even more meaningful because with each month that passes, I want a little one that much more. :flower:

GR- good luck! I hope you get it!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

My temp didnt drop much today, so i may ovulate tomorrow. Tomorrow temp will show it, i guess. I told that to DH today, we may need to keep BDing until Saturday and he said " Whaaaaat? it was until Tuesday and now Saturday, what is this, am i a machine?" hahahha he is such a kid, never knew he would be running away from sex :dohh:

Giggle, dont lose hope until af shows p, because u are not temping and opks alone dont show the real ovulation date. They did a study and only 25% of the women confirmed ovulation with opk, rest it didnt show the real ovulation time. Even the temping, only 15% gets ovulation dip. Cervical fluid seems to be more accurate but not everyone has it. Sooooo wait for af and if it doesnt work this cycle, increase the BD for next month.

Did you get pregnant within the year of getting married? Do you BD as often as before having a kid? I feel like couple with kid or married longer than a year, dont BD as often. We have been married for a year but i work fulltime and i never have energy to BD during week days and i cant even cook a proper meal to keep hubby and myself healthy and happy. Everything effects! so dont compare this time to last time:hugs: Next year today we will be sharing our baby pics here! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> Lol... Not at all. Doing the same here, but looks like I might get a round 2. :winkwink:

Round 2?! Good for you!! haha my DH is all for the BDing in the beginning of my cycle, but it gets old quickly for him. I'm trying to time it so I'm not asking for it every day, and think we did better this cycle than the last two. Although, I didn't get a temp shift today, so hope he can rally for the second night in a row! I also told him I don't know exactly when I'm ovulating this cycle (the lie detector determined... that was a LIE :dohh:) so he doesn't feel as much pressure. Truth is I really have been very in the mood anyway, but helps that it's right around O. :thumbup:

Pretty sure I will O today.. OPK this morning was definitely negative, and temps are still relatively low. Fx for that spike tomorrow!

Tani- also have my Fx for you that af comes and you can start a fresh new cycle :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Sorry AF arrived, BW! I was really hoping one of us would get a lucky Wednesday bfp. 

Rooting for your af to stay away, giggle!


----------



## Tanikins

Just done opk and hpt, both stark white. So basically my bodies doing nothing. Well thats just swell :grr:


----------



## gigglebox

SugarBeth said:


> Sorry AF arrived, BW! I was really hoping one of us would get a lucky Wednesday bfp.
> 
> Rooting for your af to stay away, giggle!

Thanks Sugar, although i've gotten 2 bfn's today so it's not looking good :( 

I'm having a hard time with this :dohh:


----------



## magicalmom2be

maybe_baby and GoldenRatio -- Our O day is today and we'll be entering 2WW soon. I pray the spermies reach our eggies!!!

I have my worries already, but have my Fx. I only have one tube--my right tube. The other was removed in an ectopic pregnancy several years ago. However, I still have both ovaries, and according to my O pains, I think the egg got released from the ovary that does not have a tube! I've read that it is possible for my right tube to move and catch an egg from the left side, but honestly, I feel a lot more confident when I ovulate from the right side (where my remaining tube is).

Trying not to give up hope, because we still have tonight and tomorrow to BD.

Moving forward, I don't want to torture myself during this 2WW. I'd like to refrain from testing until AF doesn't show for several days. We'll see if I can resist the temptation.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for all of the kind words ladies! Giggle I hope af stays away :(
Sugar I was hoping for a good Wednesday!!

All in all, I can't be too disappointed. This was out first cycle ttc after birth control, and thankfully my period seems to have regulated itself already. I would be more upset if it didn't. So onto cycle 2 I go! Let's hope for a Christmas surprise for all of us moving onto our next cycle!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Golden -- Hope you get the job! Especially if you really want it!!!

How do you feel about your soft cup? I'm a little worried that I didn't catch 100% of the sperm. I also think I didn't push it all the way up to my cervix (...just reading that many women do this). I was just trying to prevent the sperm from dripping out. Tonight and tomorrow I'll be sure to push it all the way up to my cervix.


----------



## magicalmom2be

BW -- Sorry about AF! But I am glad that you have a silver lining that your cycles are regulating after BC.

Giggle -- I can definitely understand your frustration. And so sorry for BFN after another. Luckily there is still hope and more time to test before impending AF.

Tankins -- That all sounds like an impending AF. Hopefully she will come today!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Golden -- Hope you get the job! Especially if you really want it!!!
> 
> How do you feel about your soft cup? I'm a little worried that I didn't catch 100% of the sperm. I also think I didn't push it all the way up to my cervix (...just reading that many women do this). I was just trying to prevent the sperm from dripping out. Tonight and tomorrow I'll be sure to push it all the way up to my cervix.

When he first pulls out, i see some semen comes out. Cant catch everything 100%, then i push the softcup all the way up. TMI! I noticed that nothing drips out if i dont have orgasm after him. But this cycle im trying to get sperms in with cervical dip (orgasm), so i have my orgasm after him, after i put the softcup in, and thats when i feel wet down there and some dripping. 

So im sure you are putting it right, softcup gets sucked in right away but i can still touch it with my finger so it doesnt stay too far from my finger length. 

Have you guys notice more cm during intercourse around ovulation time? I get white cm allover the place during intercourse, even around DH's legs, I had to change my sheets yesterday. Its not ewcm because it was white.

Thats was lot off tmi, sorry!


----------



## magicalmom2be

I do have my CM during intercourse around ovulation. My issue is that I never have EWCM or watery CM at any time during my cycle. It's ALWAYS creamy. The baking soda douche made my creamy CM less hostile, and afterwards, I started to produce watery CM, and a LOT of it! Watery is better than creamy, when trying to provide an environment for sperm that's easy for them to swim in, so I'm hoping I overcame my CM obstacle.

Still haven't seen any EWCM that stretches, though.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> I do have my CM during intercourse around ovulation. My issue is that I never have EWCM or watery CM at any time during my cycle. It's ALWAYS creamy. The baking soda douche made my creamy CM less hostile, and afterwards, I started to produce watery CM, and a LOT of it! Watery is better than creamy, when trying to provide an environment for sperm that's easy for them to swim in, so I'm hoping I overcame my CM obstacle.
> 
> Still haven't seen any EWCM that stretches, though.

I didnt have baking soda at home so couldnt try it, but i had watery cm all day but was creamy during intercourse. I had my ewcm two days during this cycle, i dont usually get crazy stretchy ewcm either.


----------



## magicalmom2be

You seem to have good CM. Probably don't even need the baking soda.


----------



## SugarBeth

Don't give up hope! I'm working with only one ovary and tube after ovarian cancer and have never had too hard of a time getting pregnant. When you only lose a tube, the other fills in and does double duty - just like my one ovary does. So don't fret too much!

I also plan to not test until AF is late for a bit from now on. I think taking the relax approach is always best, I've always gotten pregnant when I wasn't so focused on ttc. Maybe I'll get so distracted by Christmas that it'll work in my favor.



magicalmom2be said:


> I have my worries already, but have my Fx. I only have one tube--my right tube. The other was removed in an ectopic pregnancy several years ago. However, I still have both ovaries, and according to my O pains, I think the egg got released from the ovary that does not have a tube! I've read that it is possible for my right tube to move and catch an egg from the left side, but honestly, I feel a lot more confident when I ovulate from the right side (where my remaining tube is).
> 
> Trying not to give up hope, because we still have tonight and tomorrow to BD.
> 
> Moving forward, I don't want to torture myself during this 2WW. I'd like to refrain from testing until AF doesn't show for several days. We'll see if I can resist the temptation.


----------



## Sapphire86

Hi ladies! I've been mia for awhile. I've been battling a nasty bout of bronchitis that was followed by the worst sinus infection I've ever had :( it's totally messed with my chart this cycle due to all the tylenol and lost sleep affecting my temps. 

I'm in the boring part of my cycle. I'm waiting to wait to ovulate :) I'm on cd 11 and will start using opks Friday. Last cycle I had a 44 day anovulatory cycle. I'm looking for a positive opk and temp shift this cycle. 

I got all caught up on the board and saw a few bfps. Congrats!

I'm also excited to hear results from those of you in your tww.

Things have been boring over here and I'm really hoping being off work next week for Thanksgiving will help me relax and my body will cooperate and ovulate!

I'm hosting a baby shower on Saturday for my husband's cousin's wife (who I love and am super excited for). Wish me luck... I hope baby fever doesn't take hold too badly. Two of my favorite family members from his side are prego and expecting their 1st and 3rd babies within 3 weeks of each other!

I'm hoping I don't end up sad afterwards because we're not there yet. Two months trying is short but I don't want to have to remember how long 10 months felt when I was ttc #1!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Sapphire! How are you feeling now? Hope your pregnant family members give you some of that baby dust! I have a close pregnant friend right now and being around her is a little tough, especially when she talks about feeling the baby kick, etc. It's rough, especially since i wanted our kids to be close in age :/ i know once the babies are here none of this will matter...but right now it kind of sucks!

One tubers, thanks for sharing! I had no idea the other tube can compensate for the missing one. That is so fascinating! Bodies are so crazy!


----------



## Bweaver0906

So I'm wondering if my period will kind of reset my ph balance and "flush out" the bv? Hm.....


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure, isn't it an infection you need meds for? Like, up the hoo ha meds? (Lol, like my delicate terminology?)


----------



## Bweaver0906

gigglebox said:


> Not sure, isn't it an infection you need meds for? Like, up the hoo ha meds? (Lol, like my delicate terminology?)

Hahahahahah. Yes and no. There are oral pills you can take, which I just did. Then there are vaginal gels as well. Bv is an imbalance in your ph levels. The nurse at my office suggested rephresh I think it's called. I just want this gone by the time we need to bd this cycle!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Not sure, isn't it an infection you need meds for? Like, up the hoo ha meds? (Lol, like my delicate terminology?)
> 
> Hahahahahah. Yes and no. There are oral pills you can take, which I just did. Then there are vaginal gels as well. Bv is an imbalance in your ph levels. The nurse at my office suggested rephresh I think it's called. I just want this gone by the time we need to bd this cycle!Click to expand...

Af won't do anything to ph balance, u need to avoid washing it with soaps and body wash since their ph level is high. Whatever you clean ur vagina needs to have ph level of 3-4. Also I find that cranberry juice is great at balancing. Stop all the acidic regimen to balance ph couple days before ovulation since you don't want acidic vagina around ovulation.


----------



## Tanikins

Cervix is open :happydance: fingers crossed af starts today/tomorrow.

Have done so much :sex:, sit ups, squats to get this going lets hope shes on route


----------



## Bweaver0906

GoldenRatio said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Not sure, isn't it an infection you need meds for? Like, up the hoo ha meds? (Lol, like my delicate terminology?)
> 
> Hahahahahah. Yes and no. There are oral pills you can take, which I just did. Then there are vaginal gels as well. Bv is an imbalance in your ph levels. The nurse at my office suggested rephresh I think it's called. I just want this gone by the time we need to bd this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Af won't do anything to ph balance, u need to avoid washing it with soaps and body wash since their ph level is high. Whatever you clean ur vagina needs to have ph level of 3-4. Also I find that cranberry juice is great at balancing. Stop all the acidic regimen to balance ph couple days before ovulation since you don't want acidic vagina around ovulation.Click to expand...

I started using summers eve wash about two weeks ago because it said it was ph balancing. I'm going to call my doctor today and see what she can call me in to try to get rid of it now. I've already changed my diet a bit (cutting lots of sugars out) hoping that will help balance me out.


----------



## Tanikins

Now im confused. Opk yest was as white as possible yet today cervix is open and got some ewcm :shrug:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Don't trust opks tani, cervix position n cm are better to follow. Get to BDing maybe u are just ovulating or af is coming. But even u ovulate this late, the egg is not so productive since its older (thats what uncle google says)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Was really anticipating seeing a temp spike this morning, but no such luck. Temp is slightly higher than yesterday, but still below other temps earlier in my cycle. Does it definitely mean I didn't O yet? Any chance I did O and my temp is just taking a little longer to rise?

I will be frustrated if O still hasn't happened, because I timed BDing around a O day of yesterday based on my positive OPK and ewcm. Very unlikely DH is going to be up for it a third night in a row. Also concerned because if I do O later in my cycle than I initially thought, it means I have a shorter luteal phase. My cycles are consistently 27 days (with a 26 day cycle every once in awhile. Maybe 2 or 3 times per year?) If I'm not Oing until cd 15/16, that means my luteal phase is only 12/11 days which makes me worry that it will be harder to get pregnant.

What this boils down to is that I'm very used to being in control, and I have very little control over TTC and it makes me anxious. :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Was really anticipating seeing a temp spike this morning, but no such luck. Temp is slightly higher than yesterday, but still below other temps earlier in my cycle. Does it definitely mean I didn't O yet? Any chance I did O and my temp is just taking a little longer to rise?
> 
> I will be frustrated if O still hasn't happened, because I timed BDing around a O day of yesterday based on my positive OPK and ewcm. Very unlikely DH is going to be up for it a third night in a row. Also concerned because if I do O later in my cycle than I initially thought, it means I have a shorter luteal phase. My cycles are consistently 27 days (with a 26 day cycle every once in awhile. Maybe 2 or 3 times per year?) If I'm not Oing until cd 15/16, that means my luteal phase is only 12/11 days which makes me worry that it will be harder to get pregnant.
> 
> What this boils down to is that I'm very used to being in control, and I have very little control over TTC and it makes me anxious. :dohh:


Same thing is happening to me, i was expecting a good rise but didnt get it :( I still have positive opk so im not sure if i ovulated or ovulating now :dohh: I cant keep DH intrested any longer, even im tired from BDing everynight.

You wont be able to tell if you ovulated unless u see three high temps, its common to have small rise the day after ovulation (i googled the sh*t out of it), so wait for two more days and see. 

Im gonna keep BDing until ff says 3dpo:wacko:
I didnt even take off my softcup out today, i put in 7 hours ago, so planning to keep it in for 12 hours since my cervix is high and open.


----------



## Tanikins

No more ewcm since the glob this am. Cervix is still openish but now very high.

Can i quit this ttc game now


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> No more ewcm since the glob this am. Cervix is still openish but now very high.
> 
> Can i quit this ttc game now

So frustrating... how if you are pregnant and tests are not showing it? I think you should go to a doctor and dont mention that u just came off bc, so s/he takes u seriously. And blood test will clear ur mind? Or relax and wait for af or baby start kicking :shrug:


----------



## Tanikins

I dunno if its just how i react off bc. Laat time round i have implant out feb and 1st af was july. Its just weird i had an 29day cyle straight off bc and now nothing.

Could a blood test show how my estorogen levels or whatever are so i know im 'working'


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> I dunno if its just how i react off bc. Laat time round i have implant out feb and 1st af was july. Its just weird i had an 29day cyle straight off bc and now nothing.
> 
> Could a blood test show how my estorogen levels or whatever are so i know im 'working'

Yes it can, blood test can show all ur hormone levels. You just need to get ur doctor to order the tests. I got all my tests ordered by making up stories to the doctor lol i said that we were trying for 1.5 years and my cycles were messed p so he said lets check ur hormones:happydance:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies! No temp rise for me either! We are truly cycle buddies! O'ing at the same time with temps that just don't wanna rise! WTF... My lack of rising is the worse of us all. I have NO upward progression at all! I'm guessing that I'll have a nice rise tomorrow morning. But I already know FF is going to say that my O day was today (instead of yesterday), because FF goes based off your last lowest temp below the cover line.

Wow Tankins! This is super frustrating! There are natural methods out there that will help make your cycle come on. I think some kind of B vitamin. I also heard of taking a bath with mustard powder (or something like that) will help your cycle come on. Look more into it, and I'll do the same.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh i feel so shitty... I got the job but its 1 year term and i donno how that will affect my possible maternity situation plus for my immigration application here, i need permanent job not a temporary contract.

So hard to decline a job that i really wanted:cry:


----------



## maybe_baby_

magicalmom2be said:


> Hey ladies! No temp rise for me either! We are truly cycle buddies! O'ing at the same time with temps that just don't wanna rise! WTF... My lack of rising is the worse of us all. I have NO upward progression at all! I'm guessing that I'll have a nice rise tomorrow morning. But I already know FF is going to say that my O day was today (instead of yesterday), because FF goes based off your last lowest temp below the cover line.

What are the odds of us all going through the EXACT same thing this month?! Same day for positive OPKS, same anticipated O day, and same day when we didn't get significant temp shifts! So crazy! I'm with you- I know FF is not going to give me CH for yesterday- already went in and played around with temps for the next few days :blush:. If my temp rises tomorrow and stays up, it will say my O day was today. I, illogically, want to so badly believe that it's wrong and I actually O'd yesterday! But if I actually do O later in my cycle than I thought, it could definitely help explain why we're still at this TTC game. Maybe we've been timing BD too early the past 2 months?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thats what i think, i was using regular thermometer last two cycle and my charts were all wrong and i would be done BDing by CD15. Maybe this is the trick, we ovulate later. 

I think im ovulating today, my cervix is still open. I just took off the softcup and at work i was so confused where to throw it lol I didnt think this thru:dohh:


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> Ugh i feel so shitty... I got the job but its 1 year term and i donno how that will affect my possible maternity situation plus for my immigration application here, i need permanent job not a temporary contract.
> 
> So hard to decline a job that i really wanted:cry:

Oh no. :hugs: sorry GR. Hopefully something even better will come your way!!


----------



## gigglebox

Gr, can you take it temporarily until something else comes along? Maybe there is a possibility of getting promoted to a full time job?

To the rest of you...

:dust:

Afm, tested again today, 11dpo, bfn :cry: pretty sure i'm out but i'll still test tomorrow, probaly...had some cramping today so i'm holding on to a sliver of hope. Af is due 13dpo.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Aww, giggle! :hugs: I'm praying that you get at least a faint line tomorrow. Stay positive, love!


----------



## Kern

Hey ladies! I still don't see any bfps, come on sticky beans!

Turns out my bfp was a chemical :cry: I started bleeding yesterday, ran to dr and drew bloods, got results today and my hcg is a 12. :cry: and now I don't think I'm going to ttc for a while because I am going back to work and the mess with maternity and a new job just isn't a good thing. My hubby is ready to try again ASAP but he's a bit of a dreamer. 

Anyways, I hope you all get your bfps, I keep checking back even if I haven't posted. :) maybe I'll be back soon? :shrug:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Oh no, Kern! Sooooo sorry to hear! A million hugs for you, love! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Definitely understandable if you don't want to try again so soon. Take the break you need, and you'll come back ready to roll! :grr:


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, so sorry about the job. It's really hard to balance ttc with working! 

The tww sucks but figuring out when ovulation is happening is the worst part for me! It's crummy how wacky our cycles can be after hormonal birth control. 

Afm, I'll be starting opks for cycle 2 tomorrow. I have creamy cm but no fertile cm yet at all. I've been feeling much better after the sinus infection so I'm hoping my temps will level out even though I'm traveling this week.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Hey ladies! I still don't see any bfps, come on sticky beans!
> 
> Turns out my bfp was a chemical :cry: I started bleeding yesterday, ran to dr and drew bloods, got results today and my hcg is a 12. :cry: and now I don't think I'm going to ttc for a while because I am going back to work and the mess with maternity and a new job just isn't a good thing. My hubby is ready to try again ASAP but he's a bit of a dreamer.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all get your bfps, I keep checking back even if I haven't posted. :) maybe I'll be back soon? :shrug:

Oh noooo! I'm so sorry to hear that, I understand how frustrating it is to ttc while trying to get a career going:( if you need anything, we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Kern

I told hubby I wanted to take a break because of work and everything and he flat out refused and says h will take care of me. Love him I'm still not sure what I will do. Part of me says be responsible, we should be in a better place before trying for another, another part of me wants all of those pregnancy dreams I babbled about for the week I was pregnant. Augh.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> I told hubby I wanted to take a break because of work and everything and he flat out refused angd says h will take care of me. Love him I'm still not sure what I will do. Part of me says be responsible, we should be in a better place before trying for another, another part of me wants all of those pregnancy dreams I babbled about for the week I was pregnant. Augh.

Why don't you just take it easy like not preventing but not trying mode for couple months, if it's meant to happen, it will happen. 

Also you can start working, cant u work for some time to qualify for maternity leave?


----------



## Bweaver0906

So sorry kern. Do what your gut tells you! You will get that sticky bean before you know it! We all will! Much love to you!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs2: Kern, i'm so sorry to read this :( on the one hand, now you again have the option to hold off on babies if you want...on the other hand, you would have been pregnant, so you would have made it work, and you can again.

Maybe it's time for a pros/cons list?


----------



## maybe_baby_

So sorry, Kern :hugs: sending you so many hugs!!!

Sapphire- glad to hear you are feeling better. Hopefully your cycle gets back on track soon!


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, I'm so sorry! :hugs: It sounds like dh is really supportive and you're lucky to have such a good guy.


----------



## Kern

Yeah, you're right, I do have a great guy. I think he's caught the baby fever. Lol

Yeah it takes a year to qualify for fmla so,we could try in four months if I get a job ASAP. Lol but he wants to let whatever happens, happen.


----------



## GoldenRatio

You can always start working and if you get pregnant and need maternity leave before one year is up then your husband will support ur maternity leave, or if u get pregnant in next couple months n work one year before ur leave, then that's great. 

I had to do a really big decision today too and it wasn't fun. I did pros n cons list and decided to put what's best for my family before my happiness. I can bare a job that I don't like if that means I can give my husband the baby he wants. I hope our babies will appreciate the sacrifices we make to have them.


----------



## Sapphire86

It sucks that babies affect our job situations so much. DH and I are taking the stance that we're not going to let our work live dictate our family planning. He really wants to look for a new job but it probably will entail a move to a new city and new jobs for us both. He always says wait to worry (and it always drives me nuts bc I'm a worrier!) But I'm trusting that things will work out.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Agree that it's terrible we should have to worry about our jobs when TTC. Why can't we have both without having to sacrifice? It is especially hard in the US with no mandated paid leave.

By some divine intervention, I was able to convince DH to BD again tonight. When we were done he said "you better have good news at 5am" since that's when I temp and he knows I'm hoping for a spike. Haha can't say I blame him. FINGERS CROSSED for you too, GR and magical!


----------



## Mama_K

Keen, sorry to hear about your news :( That's disheartening. It will happen when the time's right &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## GoldenRatio

I couldn't get BD tonight, and DH is snoring as I'm crying here. I can't believe how he can just sleep like that after my decision today. I'm turning down a dream job for a baby and he can't even have sex with me. I'm probably gonna be out this cycle. :cry::cry:


----------



## gigglebox

GR, i am so sorry :( have you bd'ed this cycle? Maybe you won't ov tonight, but tomorrow, then you can jump him in the morning :thumbup:

The jobs vs. Family struggle sucks. We actually sold our house and moved two hours away last year so we could live less expensively and i can now stay home with my son. Maybe something to consider? Moving is not a light hearted decision but taking financial stress away can certainly help things. We are so glad we did it.


----------



## babydustcass

Oh kern :( I am so sorry :hugs: hope everything works out whatever you decide to do x

Hope everyone is well! Still nothing really going on here in the way of symptoms but kinda thankful they can stay away until we're back from lapland.


----------



## gigglebox

12dpo, another bfn. I know this is stupid but i never thought it'd take us a minimum of 3 cycles to get pregnant. We conceived first try with our son then accidentally got pregnant with the c/p...

Oh well. New cycle starts tomorrow.


----------



## Tanikins

Oh has slapped some sense into me :haha: (figuratively) were gonna ntnp from now untill jan. There no bc so still a chance but i need to relax and let my body regulate itself. 

Ill still be stalking and moaning here though


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Hubs did the same thing to me. I got the "it hasn't been long" and "it'll happen when it happens" speeches from him, haha. 

They are so logical...i'm still emotionally damaged though :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Lol! Hubs did the same thing to me. I got the "it hasn't been long" and "it'll happen when it happens" speeches from him, haha.
> 
> They are so logical...i'm still emotionally damaged though :haha:

Dont worry hun! I get speech from hubby all the time. 3 months not that long, mine has been 3 months and im worried because i have never been pregnant and part of me cant relax and stop wondering if there is anything wrong with me. At least u know that you can have a baby! Dont let the negativity get you, i believe positive attitude always brings positive things. 

I was super upset last night but im not anymore, no matter what i do, i feel like my body does its own thing. We BDd so much that, we are both tired and i dont wanna let ttc ruin our relationship. I guess turning down a job got me upset because i realized that i cant do things and make decisions like when i was single. 

Anyhow moving on to my question, why do i have positive opk still? left one is CD16, middle one ise CD17 and right one is fresh today CD18
 



Attached Files:







fe978810-1193-4cd2-a9a0-e56717aec89c.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybe_baby_

Aww isn't it great and awful when they can be so reasonable? You know they're just trying to help, but sometimes it makes you angry or upset before you realize they're right!

GR- don't worry, you had great BD timing and you're definitely not out!! All three of us are going to get sticky BFPs this months!!

Afm- pretty significant temp rise this morning. DH was happy to hear me yell "YAAYYYY!" at 5am :haha: I'm in the TWW with open arms waiting to greet you GR and magical! :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Aww isn't it great and awful when they can be so reasonable? You know they're just trying to help, but sometimes it makes you angry or upset before you realize they're right!
> 
> GR- don't worry, you had great BD timing and you're definitely not out!! All three of us are going to get sticky BFPs this months!!
> 
> Afm- pretty significant temp rise this morning. DH was happy to hear me yell "YAAYYYY!" at 5am :haha: I'm in the TWW with open arms waiting to greet you GR and magical! :hugs:

So you got three high temps after CD13, so doesnt that mean u ovulated Cd13? Which makes 3dpo today


----------



## maybe_baby_

I don't think so- pretty sure I O'd yesterday, since my temps on cd 13 & 14 were still lower than other temps I had during the earlier part of my cycle. I assume I will have temps above 98 F the next couple days and will get CH for O on cd15


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> I don't think so- pretty sure I O'd yesterday, since my temps on cd 13 & 14 were still lower than other temps I had during the earlier part of my cycle. I assume I will have temps above 98 F the next couple days and will get CH for O on cd15

ugh so confusing, i wonder when i ovulated. I took my CD13 temp out since it was so high, i had a bottle of vodka that night so im assuming my temp was affected by it. I think i ovulated CD16, what do u think?


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> maybe_baby_ said:
> 
> 
> I don't think so- pretty sure I O'd yesterday, since my temps on cd 13 & 14 were still lower than other temps I had during the earlier part of my cycle. I assume I will have temps above 98 F the next couple days and will get CH for O on cd15
> 
> ugh so confusing, i wonder when i ovulated. I took my CD13 temp out since it was so high, i had a bottle of vodka that night so im assuming my temp was affected by it. I think i ovulated CD16, what do u think?Click to expand...

Based on your chart today I would say it looks like you may have, but I'm definitely not an expert. If you put in another higher temp for tomorrow do you get crosshairs on your chart? I've been playing around with mine and if I put in two more high temps I get CH, which is why I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe_baby_ said:
> 
> 
> I don't think so- pretty sure I O'd yesterday, since my temps on cd 13 & 14 were still lower than other temps I had during the earlier part of my cycle. I assume I will have temps above 98 F the next couple days and will get CH for O on cd15
> 
> ugh so confusing, i wonder when i ovulated. I took my CD13 temp out since it was so high, i had a bottle of vodka that night so im assuming my temp was affected by it. I think i ovulated CD16, what do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> Based on your chart today I would say it looks like you may have, but I'm definitely not an expert. If you put in another higher temp for tomorrow do you get crosshairs on your chart? I've been playing around with mine and if I put in two more high temps I get CH, which is why I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday.Click to expand...


If i get higher temp tomorrow, it shows ch and if i get lower then it doesnt show ovulation. So i think i ovulated CD16. 

As i was playing around with temps, i messed p todays temp hahaha and i couldnt remember what it was.


----------



## magicalmom2be

A little down about my temps. Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx...


----------



## Kern

I'm still unsure on whether we are going to ttc next cycle but I was wondering, how does the cycle change after a chemical? Do we treat the chemical as a late period and expect to ovulate around the same time next cycle? I typically ov around cd13-15, does that mean I will next cycle too? Should I count Wednesday as cd1?


----------



## maybe_baby_

aww magical I hope that's the case so you can get your twins!! Our bodies are just not being kind this cycle!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> A little down about my temps. Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx...

Is ur cervix still open? mine closed today, so im assuming im done even tho i got positive opk today. I feel like we shouldnt rely on opks so much and follow the temps. From what i see, you are ovulating today. Get more BDing and we will know whats up in three days

If i dont get positive this month, i will be using my microscope thingy for saliva instead of opks. So done with playing with my urine:blush:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> A little down about my temps. Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx...
> 
> Is ur cervix still open? mine closed today, so im assuming im done even tho i got positive opk today. I feel like we shouldnt rely on opks so much and follow the temps. From what i see, you are ovulating today. Get more BDing and we will know whats up in three days
> 
> If i dont get positive this month, i will be using my microscope thingy for saliva instead of opks. So done with playing with my urine:blush:Click to expand...

O usually occurs the next day AFTER the dip, when temp rises a bit. Not the day of the dip, like most people assume. Most accurately, it is the last lower temp beneath the coverline, but it would take a temp rise to confirm that.

At this point, I really don't know when O has occurred until I get a nice temp rise. I think my best bet is to pull out my OPKs and test twice a day to see if another surge is going to occur. The last thing I wanna believe is me having progesterone issues. I have a 2nd thermometer that I haven't opened. Had it on deck just in case the one I use goes out on me. I think I'm going to open it and check both to see if temps match. If they don't match, I could assume the first thermometer is not working properly.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> A little down about my temps. Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx...
> 
> Is ur cervix still open? mine closed today, so im assuming im done even tho i got positive opk today. I feel like we shouldnt rely on opks so much and follow the temps. From what i see, you are ovulating today. Get more BDing and we will know whats up in three days
> 
> If i dont get positive this month, i will be using my microscope thingy for saliva instead of opks. So done with playing with my urine:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> O usually occurs the next day AFTER the dip, when temp rises a bit. Not the day of the dip, like most people assume. Most accurately, it is the last lower temp beneath the coverline, but it would take a temp rise to confirm that.
> 
> At this point, I really don't know when O has occurred until I get a nice temp rise. I think my best bet is to pull out my OPKs and test twice a day to see if another surge is going to occur. The last thing I wanna believe is me having progesterone issues. I have a 2nd thermometer that I haven't opened. Had it on deck just in case the one I use goes out on me. I think I'm going to open it and check both to see if temps match. If they don't match, I could assume the first thermometer is not working properly.Click to expand...

omg now im even more confused :D so i didnt ovulate on Cd16? if i ovulated yesterday and not having BD, im probably out huhuuh this cycle is way too confusing for me. Im gonna BD two more days then im out, if it happens it happens.... i worked so hard for this this month hehe especially BDing everyday...I think u shouldnt get the new thermometer going since it will confuse u even more, just BD couple more nights then let 2WW begin.... Btw dont forget no hpt promise!


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> A little down about my temps. Got a positive on CD14 (a few days back)... I used ICs and digital. Both confirmed the surge. But my temps NEVER rose not one bit, then today, my temp dips!!! I have never had progesterone level issues, and I felt O pains, so I have no idea what is going on. Fx, I may be releasing ANOTHER egg, so I'm gonna pull my OPKs back out and see if I get another surge. You guys know I want twins. This wouldn't be a bad thing, if I knew for sure a second egg was preparing to be released. Fx...
> 
> Is ur cervix still open? mine closed today, so im assuming im done even tho i got positive opk today. I feel like we shouldnt rely on opks so much and follow the temps. From what i see, you are ovulating today. Get more BDing and we will know whats up in three days
> 
> If i dont get positive this month, i will be using my microscope thingy for saliva instead of opks. So done with playing with my urine:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> O usually occurs the next day AFTER the dip, when temp rises a bit. Not the day of the dip, like most people assume. Most accurately, it is the last lower temp beneath the coverline, but it would take a temp rise to confirm that.
> 
> At this point, I really don't know when O has occurred until I get a nice temp rise. I think my best bet is to pull out my OPKs and test twice a day to see if another surge is going to occur. The last thing I wanna believe is me having progesterone issues. I have a 2nd thermometer that I haven't opened. Had it on deck just in case the one I use goes out on me. I think I'm going to open it and check both to see if temps match. If they don't match, I could assume the first thermometer is not working properly.Click to expand...
> 
> omg now im even more confused :D so i didnt ovulate on Cd16? if i ovulated yesterday and not having BD, im probably out huhuuh this cycle is way too confusing for me. Im gonna BD two more days then im out, if it happens it happens.... i worked so hard for this this month hehe especially BDing everyday...I think u shouldnt get the new thermometer going since it will confuse u even more, just BD couple more nights then let 2WW begin.... Btw dont forget no hpt promise!Click to expand...

Your chart is confusing, too! :wacko:

You could have either O'd on CD16 or CD17. I'm almost willing to bet it was CD17, but we won't know until FF draws the coverline to determine when your last temp under the coverline was.

Since temping, I have never been so confused. Temping usually makes things predictable, now I'm like :shrug:

I'm trying to keep with my no-hpt promise, but I've had visions of me possibly testing on Thanksgiving. :blush: I've talked myself out of it, though, because I don't want a bfn to get me depressed on such a festive day around my family.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Kern! (((hugs)))

DH and I have been talking, thinking of just doing NTNP this cycle as it'll be a tricky month for us to have a baby when we'd be due. We want a baby born before the end of next year, but the timing on some of the months are rough. As much as I want a bfp asap, I'm thinking we might just ntnp for a few months, and if it's meant to be, it'll happen without us having to plan so hard to make it happen. I'm torn between wanting to be pregnant right now and wanting to have a solid plan, so letting it happen when it happens seems like the best idea.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Your chart is confusing, too! :wacko:
> 
> You could have either O'd on CD16 or CD17. I'm almost willing to bet it was CD17, but we won't know until FF draws the coverline to determine when your last temp under the coverline was.
> 
> Since temping, I have never been so confused. Temping usually makes things predictable, now I'm like :shrug:
> 
> I'm trying to keep with my no-hpt promise, but I've had visions of me possibly testing on Thanksgiving. :blush: I've talked myself out of it, though, because I don't want a bfn to get me depressed on such a festive day around my family.


I think i will start testing dpo8, 8 is a lucky number for me and i know thats when i will have positive if i ever get pregnant:happydance:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I decided go on FF and do the override feature, which puts me at 3 DPO, and my temps are HORRIBLY low. I think I'll keep this override going until I see me temp rise. 

OPK came out stark white negative! And my cervix is low, hard, and closed. I'm convinced that O is over. Just wondering why my temps are so low!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> I decided go on FF and do the override feature, which puts me at 3 DPO, and my temps are HORRIBLY low. I think I'll keep this override going until I see me temp rise.
> 
> OPK came out stark white negative! And my cervix is low, hard, and closed. I'm convinced that O is over. Just wondering why my temps are so low!

So the thermometer u using, how old is it? and its basal right? and are u temping vaginally?


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> I decided go on FF and do the override feature, which puts me at 3 DPO, and my temps are HORRIBLY low. I think I'll keep this override going until I see me temp rise.
> 
> OPK came out stark white negative! And my cervix is low, hard, and closed. I'm convinced that O is over. Just wondering why my temps are so low!
> 
> So the thermometer u using, how old is it? and its basal right? and are u temping vaginally?Click to expand...

It's a basal thermometer, 4 months old with daily usage. Temping orally. Always keep it under my pillow or right beside me, so I don't have to move before taking it. 

I always take my temp between 7:10 and 7:50. I definitely don't think time is a factor, though, because in previous months I took my temp at different times every day, because I would wake up at different times.

The only thing I'm doing different this cycle is: 
1. First cycle I've consistently taken temp within certain timeframe 
2. First cycle, I no longer work a stressful, night job.
3. First cycle I've used soft cups (but only did that twice around O).
4. First cycle I used Mucinex (but only did that the day before O and day of O).

1 & 2 would seem to improve my temp patterns.

3 shouldn't affect my temp.

4 is what may be affecting my temp. I only took Mucinex for 2 days and the last time was 3 days ago.

I'm betting it's the Mucinex that's affected my temps. I've looked at charts on FF and it seems that some women's temps are SOME TIMES lower during the time they took Mucinex. But only sometimes.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Oh that could be it! i was gonna say if you temping vaginal then baking soda might be affecting. I googled it and its a common side effect, mucinex lowers body temp. Some ppl it may not, but in ur case its keeping it low. Dont worry too much, im pretty sure u ovulated already:hugs:

Lets say we are 2-3 dpo today and enjoy our life:drunk:


----------



## gigglebox

Just chiming in to say i'm out. Testing negative today at 12dpo, tomorrow will be cycle day 1. Anyone else at the start of a new cycle?


----------



## Kern

I am. I'm cd3 if I am calculating correctly. Not sure when I will ovulate this month but going to start bding this weekend and then every other next week through the weekend, I guess I'm am going to ttc and just see what happens. If it doesn't happen I will take January off. I'd love to have a bfp sticky bean for Christmas though. &#9786;&#65039; My heart just isn't ready to give up


----------



## maybe_baby_

Sending you so much sticky baby dust this cycle, Kern!:dust:


----------



## Kern

Same to you and all of us!! Pregnancy is such an awesome time in our ,Ives, I want everyone who wants a child to be able to experience it. So cheesy but I was so hesitant to become a mom because of all of the naysayers and now I wish I started sooner so I could have more kids. I'm thinking 3 kids and I want to be done by 35, I'm 31 now lol

How many kids do you all want?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay Kern! im glad you are still trying, Fx everything goes well for you this cycle. 

Hubby wants 4-6 kids depends on how many my body can produce. Im 27 right now so hopefully i can give him 4 kids at least:coffee:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I agree with you ladies about not allowing a job situation to affect my decisions surrounding TTC.

In fact, Im not allowing ANYTHING to affect my decision surrounding TTC. In my 20s, I allowed everyone in my life to sway my desire to have a child. Ex-boyfriend of 10 years, my mom, father, grandparents. I let them tell me it wasnt the right time even during times that were perfect in my opinion. And really, my opinion is all that matters. My body, MY rules!!!

Now that I have a stable job, stable home, and healthy relationship of many years, Im not going to let anything stop me from having my bundle of joy. Creating a life is the most beautiful and powerful thing that we have the ability to do, and its sad that too many people have formed these opinions about when its the right time. Again, my body, MY rules!!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Maybe_baby  Thank you, DIVINE INTERVENTION for saving the day! \\:D/ That egg better be fertilized by now! Glad to see your temp rise! That BFP is on the way! I agree with you! We're ALL getting sticky beans this month! :happydance:

Golden  I know you wanted to BD last night, but I think you got in more than enough BDing to cover O. They say you have a better chance of fertilizing your egg when you BD BEFORE O, anyway. I think youre covered, love! :bunny:

After looking at those OPKs, Id say that they are NOT positive, so dont worry. Positive is when the line is DARKER than the control line. Theres probably still some residual hormone from the surge flowing through you right now. I with you on moving forward and just saying we are 2 to 3 DPO right now. Lol.. :drunk:

Testing 8 DPO??? What happened to our no-HPT promise? [-(


----------



## magicalmom2be

GiggleboxSorry about your BFN, love. :hugs: With a new cycle, theres always new hope. 

Great suggestion about moving and cutting back to make things easier! The universe arranged things for me to have the ideal situation, so I can be that housewife I always wanted to be: on-site property manager, so I work from home, and the company pays well AND takes care of my rent. Even with that, I still have hesitation from DP about it not being the right time. :growlmad:

I feel you about it taking 3+ cycles to conceive. There was a time when I could sneeze and get pregnant. Now, even with temps, OPKs, preseed, softcups, handstands, good diet, etc. Im still seeing BFNs! After a while it makes you feel like something is terribly wrong with you that you cant get your womb to do the very thing it was meant to doproduce a baby.


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahhaa u know what if u dont test then i wont test, lets see who lasts longer :bodyb:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Tanikins & Sugarbeth &#8211; NTNP sounds like to perfect recipe to getting a BFP. They say when you stop TRYING, the baby finally comes! Sending DOUBLE baby dust to both you!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Kern said:


> Same to you and all of us!! Pregnancy is such an awesome time in our ,Ives, I want everyone who wants a child to be able to experience it. So cheesy but I was so hesitant to become a mom because of all of the naysayers and now I wish I started sooner so I could have more kids. I'm thinking 3 kids and I want to be done by 35, I'm 31 now lol
> 
> How many kids do you all want?

Kern  Glad that youre still going to TTC! :happydance: Ive heard that many women get BFPs the very next month after a chemical. So dont worry babe! You probably have a greater chance of getting another BFP next cycle than most! 

To answer your question, I want 4 kids!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> hahahhaa u know what if u dont test then i wont test, lets see who lasts longer :bodyb:

Ok... let's see who holds out the longest! :gun:


----------



## magicalmom2be

babydustcass said:


> Oh kern :( I am so sorry :hugs: hope everything works out whatever you decide to do x
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Still nothing really going on here in the way of symptoms but kinda thankful they can stay away until we're back from lapland.

Hey Babydust!!! Glad you're still checking in on us!:hugs:When is your due date? Are you having a July or August baby? :baby:


----------



## GoldenRatio

https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html

This could save me so much money but its kinda gross peeing on same stick, might be washable tho. :thumbup:

ps: its april fools joke


----------



## gigglebox

Page didn't work for me...but a reusable preg test sounds genius! They need to develop that technology!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, when do you expect to ovulate? Guess we can be cycle buddies this time :thumbup:

About kids...I always said I didn't want more kids than arms :haha: so we plan at stopping at 2. Eventually I'd like to adopt an older child, but that's years away.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Page didn't work for me...but a reusable preg test sounds genius! They need to develop that technology!!!

oh i wonder why the link didnt work, im sure they wont make reusable tests because it will kill frers business lol, im sure they are earning so much from crazt ttc ladies :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







p-teq.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html
> 
> This could save me so much money but its kinda gross peeing on same stick, might be washable tho. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: its april fools joke

April fools? Please be a real thing! I want one!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html
> 
> This could save me so much money but its kinda gross peeing on same stick, might be washable tho. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: its april fools joke
> 
> April fools? Please be a real thing! I want one!!!Click to expand...

I tried adding to my cart then it said april fools lol


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html
> 
> This could save me so much money but its kinda gross peeing on same stick, might be washable tho. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: its april fools joke
> 
> April fools? Please be a real thing! I want one!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I tried adding to my cart then it said april fools lolClick to expand...

WTF! :gun:


----------



## SugarBeth

Kern said:


> How many kids do you all want?

My husband wants 6, I want 4. We're leaning more towards 4 now. We currently have 2, so 2 more to go! We have a boy and girl now, I'd love another boy and girl yet! :cloud9:



magicalmom2be said:


> Tanikins & Sugarbeth  NTNP sounds like to perfect recipe to getting a BFP. They say when you stop TRYING, the baby finally comes! Sending DOUBLE baby dust to both you!!
> :dust: :dust:

That's how I got pregnant every time before, when we gave up. This time we're going easy with it, so hopefully it'll still happen soon even if we're not full force.


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Kern, when do you expect to ovulate? Guess we can be cycle buddies this time :thumbup:
> 
> About kids...I always said I didn't want more kids than arms :haha: so we plan at stopping at 2. Eventually I'd like to adopt an older child, but that's years away.

If my cycle will be 28 days after this chemical I'm thinking dec 1-2? You? Everything I've read says a chemical does not mess with your future cycles so I'm hoping not, I may bd after my expected ov date just to be sure. I have some progesterone I may take too after I ov just to make sure everything is perfect. 

I'd love a bfp for Christmas!


----------



## gigglebox

I expect to ov around the 5th...ish. My cycles are weird though, very unpredictable (o days vary from cd 14 to cd 20 the past 5 months). Lp is always 12 days though, and i have horrible ovulation pains so i know exactly when it happens.

Fingers so tightly crossed for is this cycle! I want an August baby so badly. June or August were the months I was hoping for...guess we'll know in another 4 weeks or so, eh?


----------



## Tanikins

magicalmom2be said:


> Tanikins & Sugarbeth  NTNP sounds like to perfect recipe to getting a BFP. They say when you stop TRYING, the baby finally comes! Sending DOUBLE baby dust to both you!!
> :dust: :dust:

Thats what im hoping for :thumbup:

This is exactly what happened last time i had my implant removed. Im not really sure why im so stressed about it, for me this is normal. I dont think it helps that i have so much more ttc knowledge this time around. Damn you B&B :haha:

So no cervic position checking, no mucus inspecting and no opking. I feel alot calmer already. I was driving myself insane. 

Also kinda boping that if afs gonna stay away she stays away long enough so that i dont get a sept baby


----------



## GoldenRatio

Got ff confirmed! Temp went so high:) 3dpo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kern

I'd love an August baby too since that's when my husband was born!


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Got ff confirmed! Temp went so high:) 3dpo :happydance::happydance:

Congrats, love!!! My temp rose, too! Finally! But I'm gonna keep the override feature on FF because I know when I ovulated based on O pains.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Kern said:


> I'd love an August baby too since that's when my husband was born!

Hoping for an August baby, too. A little Leo. &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay let the 2ww begin! Already had so many vivid dreams last night about babies lol 

Mine will be due August 8! 8.8.16 omg I may sound obsessed but every good thing happens with 8 <3 my fav number


----------



## gigglebox

Gr that is cool, hopefully lucky number 8 works in your favor!

Good luck to everyone newly in the tww!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Giggle did af arrive?


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately yes :( i was really getting my hopes up but she showed up late in the day....about 9:30pm, actually. So frustrating...i spent the whole day being optimistic and hopeful and was just crushed when she showed...which it came on earlier to spare me some emotions, but what can you do.

Thanks for asking.

On to cycle 3!


----------



## magicalmom2be

gigglebox said:


> Unfortunately yes :( i was really getting my hopes up but she showed up late in the day....about 9:30pm, actually. So frustrating...i spent the whole day being optimistic and hopeful and was just crushed when she showed...which it came on earlier to spare me some emotions, but what can you do.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> On to cycle 3!

Aww giggle... :hugs: Sorry about AF. 3s a charm! Fx that this is your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Yay let the 2ww begin! Already had so many vivid dreams last night about babies lol
> 
> Mine will be due August 8! 8.8.16 omg I may sound obsessed but every good thing happens with 8 <3 my fav number

OMG...This HAS to be your month!!! 8 is a powerful number, then it's your favorite! And 8 plus 8 is 16 (8.8.16) And if you're preggo with twins, what a cool birthday for them to have! I don't believe in coincidences. I REALLY believe this is your month!

Triple baby dust, love!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## magicalmom2be

I've been having vivid mommy2be dreams, too! Around O, I dreamed of having a newborn. Then had another dream of being the mother of a young son. Four months ago, before TTC, I had a dream of having twin boy newborns.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> I've been having vivid mommy2be dreams, too! Around O, I dreamed of having a newborn. Then had another dream of being the mother of a young son. Four months ago, before TTC, I had a dream of having twin boy newborns.

In my dream I had a baby boy and second day he was so big and I was upset that my baby was too tall and big hehhehe I like tiny kids


----------



## gigglebox

This will be very interesting to see how things play out for everyone!!!

Cd 2 now...i am hoping so much this is "our month"!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Finally caught up! I'm on cd5, today us the last day of my period. I bled pretty good on cd1, cd2-4 was red spotting, and today is just grown spotting. We're going to actually make a big effort this month ttc! Last month was our first cycle off of bc and we didn't put forth much effort. But like everyone else, I do not want to stress of make ttc a "job". The only thing I'm going to do is have lots of sex and elevate my hips afterward! And no testing until I'm late!!


----------



## Mama_K

I believe I'm having ovulation pains. One sided light cramping. I've been trying to be less obsessive this month and just go with the flow :winkwink: I don't do opk's. I figured that's just one more thing for me to stress about. Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you bw and mama!

Bw, i'm cd2, looks like we're pretty close :) i want to try and hold out until 10dpo to test but i know it's probably not going to happen...


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle our cycles are very close so we should be expecting bfps around the same time! I'm really hoping to give my family good news in time for Christmas!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Told DH that I'm done ovulating and we don't hav to BD, u guys should hav seen how happy he got lol like he got out of jail :dohh:

4dpo today, had 4 hours nap bkz I was so tired and hav cramps, stomach and legs...:( sucks I already started symptom spotting


----------



## gigglebox

Gr, it's ok to obsess in the tww. Once you're pregnant you can't do it anymore ;) embrace the madness!


----------



## Tanikins

Cycle day 44 :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe an anovulatory cycle tani? Might be time to force af :/


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi everyone! I don't get on here much over the weekend, so just catching up.

Giggle- so sorry AF showed up. :( Hoping this is your month!!! :hugs:

Magical & GR- yay for the TWW!

AFM- I'm also symptom spotting, of course! I got solid crosshairs yesterday (woohoo!) so I'm 4dpo. Pretty sure my body wouldn't even know if it was pregnant, but I've been over analyzing every little thing. Was really bloated last night, and woke up in the middle of the night with terrible heart burn. Also have been feeling very warm- not sweating, but my face, hands, and feet just feel hot. It's strange, especially since my temp dipped this morning. We timed BDing really well this month, so realllyyyyy keeping my fingers crossed so tightly! If it doesn't happen this month, we may wait until the spring to try again. Would be great if we didn't have to worry about that :flower:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Hi everyone! I don't get on here much over the weekend, so just catching up.
> 
> Giggle- so sorry AF showed up. :( Hoping this is your month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Magical & GR- yay for the TWW!
> 
> AFM- I'm also symptom spotting, of course! I got solid crosshairs yesterday (woohoo!) so I'm 4dpo. Pretty sure my body wouldn't even know if it was pregnant, but I've been over analyzing every little thing. Was really bloated last night, and woke up in the middle of the night with terrible heart burn. Also have been feeling very warm- not sweating, but my face, hands, and feet just feel hot. It's strange, especially since my temp dipped this morning. We timed BDing really well this month, so realllyyyyy keeping my fingers crossed so tightly! If it doesn't happen this month, we may wait until the spring to try again. Would be great if we didn't have to worry about that :flower:


I'm super bloated too, plus my body is warm and my hands are freezing cold. I got a temp dip today tho, i hope it goes back up


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby and Magicalmom2be,

We all had temp dip today, this is getting creepy hahahha Our cycles are so synced, fx we get positive the same day!


----------



## Tanikins

So cucle day 44 and opk is nearly positive but cervix is high and closed. 

What do i do with that? I knew i shouldnt have got rid of my pee :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> So cucle day 44 and opk is nearly positive but cervix is high and closed.
> 
> What do i do with that? I knew i shouldnt have got rid of my pee :dohh:

Can u post a pic of the opk?


----------



## Tanikins

Taken at like 3 mins max. Wow thats big. Please excuse my hairy leg :blush: https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151123_191455_zpsvhnlpllt_edit_1448306847387_zpsf67zzsfv.jpg


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well i get faint line like everyday before and after ovulation, which means u have LH in ur system. Also i was told that you can get LH surge multiple times in ur cycle and right before AF too.

So i would say either its af coming or you are pregnant and ovulation test is picking up the hormone


I wish u were temping, i would be curious to see how ur chart would hav been this cycle.


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> Well i get faint line like everyday before and after ovulation, which means u have LH in ur system. Also i was told that you can get LH surge multiple times in ur cycle and right before AF too.
> 
> So i would say either its af coming or you are pregnant and ovulation test is picking up the hormone
> 
> 
> I wish u were temping, i would be curious to see how ur chart would hav been this cycle.

Honestly at this point i just want something to happen. Even if it is af


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know! It sucks that its taking so long. 

I think u should start taking baby aspirin, it will make af come faster if its coming. And if u are pregnant, it wont do any harm.

I did some googling 

MEMBER QUESTION:
Are you ovulating if you get your period on time for your first period after the pill?

DR. AMOS:
Good question. Ovulation cannot be determined solely based on bleeding once. If you have regular 28-day cycles then you can assume that you ovulate, but one single episode of bleeding doesn't necessarily mean you ovulated. That's why it's important to check for ovulation also, using a temperature curve. The curve will give you additional information about if and when ovulation happens.


----------



## Tanikins

I did a bfp around 7.45 and within 2 mins there was a faint line. Oh could also see it. I couldn't get a pic of it. Been tesco for test but i know realise there blue dye


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> I did a bfp around 7.45 and within 2 mins there was a faint line. Oh could also see it. I couldn't get a pic of it. Been tesco for test but i know realise there blue dye

Im sorry didnt understand. U got positive pregnancy test?


----------



## Tanikins

I cant get a pic of it. Its so faint. Oh can see it but i cant get a piccyhttps://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151123_203134_zpsxb5bxqzm.jpg


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahh I hope so GR!!

I know it's 4dpo, but I feel different this month. I can't really explain it. I feel less stressed than the past 2 months, like just more at ease because I feel like it's our time. Hoping I'm not just crazy and I really will get that sticky BFP :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Tani idk if I can see anything, but hope it turns into a BFP for you!


----------



## Tanikins

maybe_baby_ said:


> Tani idk if I can see anything, but hope it turns into a BFP for you!

Yeah i know it was a real faint line. We'll see


----------



## gigglebox

Tani, i think i see it! Omg i hole it's your bfp!!! Post another photo if you take another one!


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Tani, i think i see it! Omg i hole it's your bfp!!! Post another photo if you take another one!

I have 2. So ill probs do 1 about 10pm. Then 1 in the morning. I picked up bloody blue dye by accident


----------



## magicalmom2be

Bweaver &#8211; Sounds like a good plan! Have fun! Fx that this is your month! Baby dust! :dust:

Mama_K &#8211; Glad you&#8217;ve O&#8217;d, and welcome to the 2WW! :flower:

Giggle &#8211; It&#8217;s sooooo hard to hold out! I&#8217;m on 6DPO and told myself I was going to wait for a late AF before testing, but started thinking about testing on Thanksgiving already! Luckily GoldenRatio and I are competing to see who can hold out the longest from testing, which I believe is truly helping me. :haha: We&#8217;ll see how it goes. 

Golden &#8211; LOL @ your husband&#8217;s response to no more BDing! Who would&#8217;ve thought ANY man on earth would feel relieved that they don&#8217;t have to BD? :haha: It&#8217;s hard not to symptom spot, but when you feel something, you feel it! Lol&#8230;. Are we supposed to deny what&#8217;s obvious? Especially when we aren&#8217;t going out of our way to look for they symptom. Lol&#8230; I&#8217;m trying so hard not to symptom spot this cycle, but I&#8217;ve already been marking up my FF chart!

Tanikins --- Oh no! Still no AF? Have you tried some home remedies to try to make her come on sooner? OPKs can be so confusing when they show us a line at a time when no line should be visible. Can&#8217;t wait to see your next HPT! All this time you were preggo, wishing for AF! :haha:

Maybe_baby &#8211; Really hope this is your month, because Spring is soooooo far away!!! Glad you got your crosshairs and feel symptoms! FX, this is your month, love! :flow:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Maybe_baby and Magicalmom2be,
> 
> We all had temp dip today, this is getting creepy hahahha Our cycles are so synced, fx we get positive the same day!

We sure did all dip today! That HAS to be a sign!!! 3 is my lucky number...and all three of us have had similar issues since impending O! What a lovely thing it would be for ALL THREE OF US to have BFPs this cycle!! Wow! At this point, I'd be jumping for joy if just one of you have a BFP, though.

Triple baby dust for the 3 Musketeers!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Blondie93

Hi, I am new on here and AF was due this past weekend. I tested Saturday evening but got a BFN. Still no AF though, so I am hopeful that I get a BFP soon! Trying to wait until this coming weekend to test again. That way I don't waste a test if I get AF a few days late. 
Also, been TTC for a little over a year now. Going to the dr on Dec. 14th to get checked to make sure everything's ok.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Blondie93 said:


> Hi, I am new on here and AF was due this past weekend. I tested Saturday evening but got a BFN. Still no AF though, so I am hopeful that I get a BFP soon! Trying to wait until this coming weekend to test again. That way I don't waste a test if I get AF a few days late.
> Also, been TTC for a little over a year now. Going to the dr on Dec. 14th to get checked to make sure everything's ok.

Hey, Blondie! Welcome! :flower:

Sorry about your BFN! You're not out until AF comes, so I'm hoping you get your BFP next week!

What is your method of pinpointing ovulation (O)? Do you temp or use OPKs? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Tanikins

2hr holdhttps://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151123_214059_zpspbikab0y.jpg


----------



## maybe_baby_

TANI! I totally see that!!! I know it's blue dye, but that looks BFP!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Blondie93 said:


> Hi, I am new on here and AF was due this past weekend. I tested Saturday evening but got a BFN. Still no AF though, so I am hopeful that I get a BFP soon! Trying to wait until this coming weekend to test again. That way I don't waste a test if I get AF a few days late.
> Also, been TTC for a little over a year now. Going to the dr on Dec. 14th to get checked to make sure everything's ok.

Welcome! This is such a great group- come join the madness! :haha:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Tanikins said:


> 2hr holdhttps://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151123_214059_zpspbikab0y.jpg

Oh wow! I definitely see it! Congrats! :happydance: So freakin' happy for you! :bunny: All this time you were begging for AF to show up! :haha:

What do you mean by 2 hour hold? You held your pee that long?


----------



## Tanikins

magicalmom2be said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> 2hr holdhttps://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151123_214059_zpspbikab0y.jpg
> 
> Oh wow! I definitely see it! Congrats! :happydance: So freakin' happy for you! :bunny: All this time you were begging for AF to show up! :haha:
> 
> What do you mean by 2 hour hold? You held your pee that long?Click to expand...

Yep 2 hrs since last pee. Not sure how far i am. Lmp was 11dpo but last ewcm was 9th nov. Ive taken looooads of hpts between 7th nov and today and all neg. Make me think im 4 weeks not 6 weeks


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg! just had a really annoying client that was here for last two hours and look what i have missed! 

Tani! I told u! i hope you get a line with pink dye tests too, cant wait:happydance:



Maybe_baby i feel the same, i dont wanna test or do any googling, maybe i already know all the possible symptoms or im just in a mood where it happens it happens. Not sure if thats a good sign:wacko:

Magicalmom2be Im sure u will be testing before me, im playing cool this cycle:coffee:


----------



## Tanikins

I went to all the open shops and not 1 had a frer :grr:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Magicalmom2be Im sure u will be testing before me, im playing cool this cycle:coffee:

[-X
Not as cool as me! :cool:


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Magicalmom2be Im sure u will be testing before me, im playing cool this cycle:coffee:
> 
> [-X
> Not as cool as me! :cool:Click to expand...

Unless my boobs start hurting, then i gotta test :happydance:
Thats the only symptom i have never had, rest of the symptoms are like routine to me now:shrug:


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Magicalmom2be Im sure u will be testing before me, im playing cool this cycle:coffee:
> 
> [-X
> Not as cool as me! :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Unless my boobs start hurting, then i gotta test :happydance:
> Thats the only symptom i have never had, rest of the symptoms are like routine to me now:shrug:Click to expand...

lol...
My tender boobs started today.

The only 2 symptoms that I've had this month that I've NEVER had are:
1. runny nose
2. super sharp stab deep down in uterus (one stab)

But then I'm only on 6DPO.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Magicalmom2be Im sure u will be testing before me, im playing cool this cycle:coffee:
> 
> [-X
> Not as cool as me! :cool:Click to expand...
> 
> Unless my boobs start hurting, then i gotta test :happydance:
> Thats the only symptom i have never had, rest of the symptoms are like routine to me now:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> lol...
> My tender boobs started today.
> 
> The only 2 symptoms that I've had this month that I've NEVER had are:
> 1. runny nose
> 2. super sharp stab deep down in uterus (one stab)
> 
> But then I'm only on 6DPO.Click to expand...

I have the runny nose too but my boobs are not hurting :cry: I keep hitting them to check hahahahahahahaha i hope my boss is not checking the office cameras :dohh:


----------



## magicalmom2be

lmao!

Well, I hope your boobs start hurting soon! :hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Golden -- You're right. I might cave first. I'm obsessing over BFPs on a pregnancy test photo gallery. Has me ITCHING to POAS!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hahahaha really when u gonna test :D 8dpo is perfect day to test :p


----------



## Kern

You guys are funny. I wanted to poas today to make sure it was a chemical and that I'm on a fresh cycle. But I didn't. I guess I'll just assume I'm good to go and wait for ovulation time!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> You guys are funny. I wanted to poas today to make sure it was a chemical and that I'm on a fresh cycle. But I didn't. I guess I'll just assume I'm good to go and wait for ovulation time!

Did you test after ur period? All my aunts had their period while pregnant so don't assume it's chemical because u got af. Definitely do a test


----------



## gigglebox

Tani!!! :happydance: congratulations girl!

Magic, looks at other people's bfp's gives me my fix, too :haha: i get really obsessive about looking during thr sedond half of the tww though...you know, gotta make sure a faint test on 13dpo is still possible, amirite? 

GR, i do the same thing....except evidently when i'm pregnant my boobs don't hurt that bad. They always hurt pretty bad leadin up to. Af, except when pregnant.

Kern, i agree, may want to test to be sure, "just in case".


----------



## Kern

Well I went to dr last Wednesday and my hcg was a 12, which is really low for 4.5 weeks. I was supposed to go back for another draw today because they are closed Friday's but my husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly Saturday and his funeral was today, so I didn't go. I tried to talk my husband into buying a test but he didn't and I didn't push the issue. Think I should go to dr tomorrow and have my blood drawn then?

I bled for several days and had many clots, I'll be surprised as heck if I am pregnant, though I would like the peace of mind of knowing for sure.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry for ur loss. And yes you should definitely go to doctor, just so you know for sure. My moms older sister said she was bleeding heavy for 5days and never thought she would be pregnant until she was 7 months. 

It's crazy but there are so many ppl out there that hav their period and still pregnant, not sure about the reason but it won't hurt to go get the test done. Fx!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, yeah i'd also advise getting the blood drawn. If you are lower but it's not leaving your system for some reason, maybe they can assist with that, too. Otherwise, would be nice to know as being in limbo can be super frustrating. Peace of mind is nice to have.

Also, so sorry for the loss in the family. How is your husband doing?


----------



## SugarBeth

Hello again, everyone! I've been following along and reading, but haven't had much to say. I'm purposely trying to not know what cycle day I am and not keeping track of anything. Trying to see if we can accidentally stumble into a bfp, having a month of no stress. I'm focusing on Christmas, and my son's birthday two days after Christmas instead. There's a lot of non-ttc stress going on as well but I'm trying to take it all in stride and just take it easy for now (easier said than done!)

Hope to keep seeing bfps rolling in!


----------



## Tanikins

Line porn anyone
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151124_185559_zpsoewanmdb.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151124_185846_zps8rdstkdn.jpg


----------



## magicalmom2be

OMG Tanikins! It&#8217;s ALL THE WAY OFFICIAL! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!! So happy for you! :dance: Maybe I need to do like you and wish that AF was on the way! Lol&#8230; :haha:

Kern &#8211; Missed you, love! So sorry for the loss. :hugs: Has it been all the way confirmed that it was a chemical pregnancy?

Sugar &#8211; How have you been? Sounds like you&#8217;re doing NTNP the right way!


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg Tani! Im so happy for u! it was so frustrating waiting for af and you got a great gift from God. At the end, its all worth it!!! 

When did u take pregnancy test last time?

Congrats again!


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> omg Tani! Im so happy for u! it was so frustrating waiting for af and you got a great gift from God. At the end, its all worth it!!!
> 
> When did u take pregnancy test last time?
> 
> Congrats again!

Last time. Umm i weeks in a&e :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe u ovulated late! Well thats not important anymore, just enjoy ur positive stick hehe

What did ur DH say?


----------



## Hopingsomeday

I literally have zero symptoms . 7dpo . Af due in 7 days . Weird thing is my typical boons hurting don't.... I'm doubtful because of timing but anyone have no symptoms ?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Tani!!!! CONGRATS!!! How exciting!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU- that is a beautiful line!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hopingsomeday said:


> I literally have zero symptoms . 7dpo . Af due in 7 days . Weird thing is my typical boons hurting don't.... I'm doubtful because of timing but anyone have no symptoms ?

Welcome! Im 6dpo today, have headache since yesterday and bladder infection kinda pain. But i dont care too much about symptoms, some months i had all the symptoms and got bfn. You can still get bfp without symptoms, everyone is different.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hopingsomeday said:


> I literally have zero symptoms . 7dpo . Af due in 7 days . Weird thing is my typical boons hurting don't.... I'm doubtful because of timing but anyone have no symptoms ?

Hey Hopingsomeday!!! :flower:

I always gets symptoms during 2WW. But these symptoms go hand-in-hand with impending BFP or AF, so most I'm often left disappointed when I do symptom spot.


----------



## Tanikins

Oh is as excited as i am. Just hoping on a sticky bean


----------



## maybe_baby_

hey magical, nice temp spike you had today! :winkwink: haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Oh is as excited as i am. Just hoping on a sticky bean

Im sure it will stick! Like everyone days "All good things happen when u least expect it" :hugs:


----------



## magicalmom2be

maybe_baby_ said:


> hey magical, nice temp spike you had today! :winkwink: haha

Was thinking the same about you!!!

One of us (3 Musketeers) is gonna have a BFP this month! I feel it! Hopefully it's all 3!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats Tanikins! 

Afm, just popping in from Thanksgiving vacation to say congrats to Tani on the :bfp:

I'll be back with an update later this week!

I'm rooting for you ladies in the tww. :dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ugh this headache is killing me, I want painkillers:cry::cry:


Sh*t that i go thru to have a baby, they better take care of their momy when im old:coffee:


----------



## Kern

Yay congrats tani! That's so exciting!

I didn't go to the dr today, a lot going on. I'm gonna try to convince hubby to buy a test tonight when he goes to store. I've lost all of my symptoms so I'm sure I'm good for a new cycle.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi everyone! It seems like everyone is doing pretty good. So happy for your bfp Tani!!!

I went to the dr today, I still have bv! She prescribed me clindomycin (spelling?). She said it was stronger than the other pill I was on. I asked her if this could interfere with conceiving, and she told me no. So I hope she is right!! So I'm on this medication for 7 days, and we will be very actively (hopefully) ttc this month. I hope we all have awesome Christmas gifts this year!!!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Bweaver0906 said:


> Hi everyone! It seems like everyone is doing pretty good. So happy for your bfp Tani!!!
> 
> I went to the dr today, I still have bv! She prescribed me clindomycin (spelling?). She said it was stronger than the other pill I was on. I asked her if this could interfere with conceiving, and she told me no. So I hope she is right!! So I'm on this medication for 7 days, and we will be very actively (hopefully) ttc this month. I hope we all have awesome Christmas gifts this year!!!!

Hey Bweaver!

I've heard that BV is so strong that it can still linger in your panties/pants AFTER washing them. I had a friend with recurring BV, she said after her last bout with it, she replaced all of her underwear, and has not had it since. 

Fx you don't have to keep dealing with this! Hoping for a speedy recovery, so you can TTC comfortably!


----------



## Bweaver0906

magicalmom2be said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! It seems like everyone is doing pretty good. So happy for your bfp Tani!!!
> 
> I went to the dr today, I still have bv! She prescribed me clindomycin (spelling?). She said it was stronger than the other pill I was on. I asked her if this could interfere with conceiving, and she told me no. So I hope she is right!! So I'm on this medication for 7 days, and we will be very actively (hopefully) ttc this month. I hope we all have awesome Christmas gifts this year!!!!
> 
> Hey Bweaver!
> 
> I've heard that BV is so strong that it can still linger in your panties/pants AFTER washing them. I had a friend with recurring BV, she said after her last bout with it, she replaced all of her underwear, and has not had it since.
> 
> Fx you don't have to keep dealing with this! Hoping for a speedy recovery, so you can TTC comfortably!Click to expand...


You know, I never would have thought of that. I started the new medicine tonight, so hopefully that kicks it out of me! If not she said we will do metrogel 2x a week for either 6 weeks or 6 months she said, as a precaution. I hope it works! I'm going to give the medicine 24-48 hours to kick in, then I will be bding to make this cycle count!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> Hi everyone! It seems like everyone is doing pretty good. So happy for your bfp Tani!!!
> 
> I went to the dr today, I still have bv! She prescribed me clindomycin (spelling?). She said it was stronger than the other pill I was on. I asked her if this could interfere with conceiving, and she told me no. So I hope she is right!! So I'm on this medication for 7 days, and we will be very actively (hopefully) ttc this month. I hope we all have awesome Christmas gifts this year!!!!

My friend took clindamycin while pregnant, doctors say its safe to take


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby and magicalmom2be, i feel left out now

My temp goes down, urs go up and today mine went up and urs went down:dohh:


As im tpying this , i felt this very weird thing, twinges around my lower stomach....feels so creepy


----------



## SugarBeth

magicalmom2be said:


> Sugar  How have you been? Sounds like youre doing NTNP the right way!

During the day I am, but darn all these pregnancy dreams! I swear I have them every other night or so, and then in the morning I have to remember that I'm not pregnant yet. It usually makes the mornings have quite the downer. 

I'm waiting to O now, should be sometime during this Thanksgiving break, but I'm purposely not keeping track of my cycle dates, so I'm somewhere between CD 8 -11. Hoping that the Thanksgiving break will give us plenty of opportunities so that something may happen! It's not a perfect month for us to have a baby, but at this point, I don't care so much. I really want to be pregnant again!


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> Maybe_baby and magicalmom2be, i feel left out now
> 
> My temp goes down, urs go up and today mine went up and urs went down:dohh:
> 
> 
> As im tpying this , i felt this very weird thing, twinges around my lower stomach....feels so creepy


Ive never understood temping. Is it estorogen or whatever that makes you body change


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> Maybe_baby and magicalmom2be, i feel left out now
> 
> My temp goes down, urs go up and today mine went up and urs went down:dohh:
> 
> 
> As im tpying this , i felt this very weird thing, twinges around my lower stomach....feels so creepy
> 
> 
> Ive never understood temping. Is it estorogen or whatever that makes you body changeClick to expand...

Its progesterone hormone, temp rises after ovulation due to increased progesterone released from the corpus luteum. If you get pregnant, ur temps will remain high because of progesterone and if you are not pregnant then ur temp will fall back to ur normal body temp.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Check out this image, explains it pretty well
 



Attached Files:







bio-_hormones_pic.gif
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## magicalmom2be

Bweaver &#8211; Hoping you&#8217;re cured soon so you can move on to TTC comfortably!

Golden &#8211; You know better than to feel left out! Your chart looks GREAT! And the creepy stomach feeling sounds like a promising symptom!

Sugar &#8211; I don&#8217;t take dreams lightly! Sounds like your BFP is on the way VERY, VERY soon! When I have dreams like that, I try to go back to sleep so I can continue to live the dream. Sad, but&#8230;

Tani &#8211; You&#8217;re so lucky that you don&#8217;t have to temp! But it&#8217;s pretty simple how it works. Your monthly hormones influence your temperature to rise and fall. After AF, your temps will be low, because estrogen dominates at that time. Right around O, you have a surge (an increase of estrogen) which will cause your temp to drop or remain low. Then once the egg is released, progesterone dominates, which causes your temp to rise and stay high until AF. Once AF approaches, your temp drops again. So, it helps you pinpoint O based on the temp dip. You can definitely confirm that O occurred once your temp rises and stays high. And if you miss AF and your temps stay high, more than likely, you&#8217;re pregnant.

If you were temping this month, you would&#8217;ve been able to tell when you O&#8217;d based on your temp dropping then suddenly rising the next day. And then, the entire time you were wishing AF would come, you would&#8217;ve noticed that your temps were staying high, which would have been the #1 sign that you were pregnant.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thank you magical! I've now had three doses of my medicine and have been on it for over 24 hours. My "uncomfortable" feeling up inside my vagina is going away, so maybe this is really helping! We are going to start bding tonight. Hubby is off of work for the next 5 days for transfixing break, so I will try to tackle him all of those days!! Lol! I'm going to make him work hard this month!


----------



## magicalmom2be

I know I'm not out yet, but I've decided that if AF comes, I'm going back to NTNP next cycle. These past 2 months of TTC have been very stressful for me, and it was all self-inflicted. 

I wish I could BD during O and then go on living a carefree life, but as soon as O approaches, my everything revolves around a super big build up that ends up crashing down and breaking my spirit in the worse way.

With all the work I've put in over the years and these past few months, I'm sure God and the universe heard me loud and clear. It's very well known that I desire more than anything to have a baby. Now, I just need to let go and trust that it's going to happen when it's time to happen.

Sorry for being a Debbie-downer. I'm just a little sad right now. Probably PMS kicking in (exactly one week from AF like it always does). So yeah, guys... I feel like I'm out already.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Magicalmom2be you are just feeling emotional as it can be early pregnancy symptom too! You have great chart, don't lose hope until af shows up and if it does then we are in this together :D we still need to do our next game plan!


----------



## Mama_K

Congrats Tani!! Very exciting!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Mama_K

Bweaver, I have had BV in the past. It sucked. I also had multiple hemorrhagic ovarian cysts at the same time and ended up being hospitalized bc it was so bad! Hopefully you get rid of it this time. It sucks :(


----------



## maybe_baby_

Magical you are not out!! Happy thoughts to you! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Magical you are not out!! Happy thoughts to you! &#65533;&#65533;

I was just sharing my new theory with magicalmom2be, i creeped on lot of charts and saw two dips before bfp!

Lets say ur first dip was 4dpo then u had an other dip yesterday so u should be getting positive tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Happy Thankgiving ladies! :dust:


----------



## Tanikins

magicalmom2be said:


> I know I'm not out yet, but I've decided that if AF comes, I'm going back to NTNP next cycle. These past 2 months of TTC have been very stressful for me, and it was all self-inflicted.
> 
> I wish I could BD during O and then go on living a carefree life, but as soon as O approaches, my everything revolves around a super big build up that ends up crashing down and breaking my spirit in the worse way.
> 
> With all the work I've put in over the years and these past few months, I'm sure God and the universe heard me loud and clear. It's very well known that I desire more than anything to have a baby. Now, I just need to let go and trust that it's going to happen when it's time to happen.
> 
> Sorry for being a Debbie-downer. I'm just a little sad right now. Probably PMS kicking in (exactly one week from AF like it always does). So yeah, guys... I feel like I'm out already.

This could be your month. Literally the day of my bfp id got real stroppy with my bf. I wanted to quit and go on bc. I was so annoyed my body was failing me. Dont count yourself out just yet


----------



## magicalmom2be

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! As much as I want to complain about my PMS symptoms and feeling out at 9 DPO... I would much rather focus on how thankful I am to have you ladies in my life. I don't know how I could take on this stressful journey without you. Thank you for your support and kind words. Sometimes the smallest things you say can make the biggest difference while taking on such a tedious journey as TTC. I have my up days and my down days, but no matter what day it is, you ladies are there with 100% unwavering support! You ladies are the best! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart! Love you guys! :friends:


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! As much as I want to complain about my PMS symptoms and feeling out at 9 DPO... I would much rather focus on how thankful I am to have you ladies in my life. I don't know how I could take on this stressful journey without you. Thank you for your support and kind words. Sometimes the smallest things you say can make the biggest difference while taking on such a tedious journey as TTC. I have my up days and my down days, but no matter what day it is, you ladies are there with 100% unwavering support! You ladies are the best! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart! Love you guys! :friends:

Ur post made me tear up :wacko: Im so emotional :cry::cry:

I hope its not a pms symptom:cry::cry:


Ps: You should test tomorrow, according to my chart reading skillz u will be getting bfp by tomorrow evening!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Mama_K said:


> Bweaver, I have had BV in the past. It sucked. I also had multiple hemorrhagic ovarian cysts at the same time and ended up being hospitalized bc it was so bad! Hopefully you get rid of it this time. It sucks :(


Thank you mamak! It's been 48 hours and I feel like the beds are working! Let's hope this is it!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I agree magical, were a pretty awesome group of ladies, and we all seem to
Understand each other and just try to make everyone feel good about ttc! We got each other's backs!


----------



## Tanikins

Hows everyone doing??? 

This thread has gone really quiet &#128557;


----------



## GoldenRatio

I know, its so quiet here! maybe bkz of thanksgiving. 

We had thanksgiving last month in Canada so im not busy with thankgiving at the moment :winkwink:

How are u doing Tani, did u ger blood test yet?


----------



## Tanikins

They dont bloods in the uk. They just ask you to take a hpt and believe that. We also dont do thanksgiving.

Ill do my other cb monday 7th (or 6th dec whateve it is) aslong as its 3+ ill just hope for the best. Ivr got a frer to use this monday


----------



## GoldenRatio

ugh that sucks, at least blood test shows ur hcg levels and such. 

Im 9dpo today and havent tested, so proud :coffee:


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies thought I would pop back and see how everyone is doing.
Congrats Tani that's amazing news! When is your due date? Xx

How is everyone? Who is up next for testing? Feeling positive there will be lots of bfps in this thread soon! I can feel it!!! :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey babyd, how is everything going for u! 5 weeks already ha:hugs:

I Will be testing Dec 1st, and i think magicalmom2be and maybe_baby will be testing around that time too


----------



## gigglebox

Personally, i was hosting "turkey day" so i've been busy! Also, i'm back at the boring part of my cycle when i'm just waiting for ovulation...i tend to be less active of the forums when not in the tww.

Who's up next for testing?--just saw this was just asked, lol! See, i'm eager to see some bfp's too!


----------



## babydustcass

Oh wow not long then I shall be coming back from lapland to some exciting news :D 

All good here thanks, just a few early nights and aside from sore Nipples? I'm great. Have my first doc appointment after holiday and then first midwife appointment not long after. Booked a private scan and panorma test for 2nd of Jan. Fingers crossed everything continue as it should, I'm so nervous I don't know why, I wasn't like this with my first two.


----------



## gigglebox

I've heard "panorma" test but what is it? I don't think they have that in the states, at least not where i am!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahhahahaa i thought they were gonna give you panoramic view of the baby, from 360 degree :dohh:

its friday, cant read


----------



## Hopingsomeday

What do you guys think? I think my eyes are starting to trick me . I took the test out of container . Just a faulty test ? It was dry . I Did Not See This Am.
 



Attached Files:







20151127_141552.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 11









20151127_141548.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tanikins

I kinda see something in the bottom pic. Whixh brand is it. Ive heard some can be affected by opening them.

Afm - im going with a edd of aug 2nd untill my scan. Im sure it'll change though


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> I've heard "panorma" test but what is it? I don't think they have that in the states, at least not where i am!

Its a blood test for abnormalities and can i think it can teat for gender aswell. That could be the harmony test though


----------



## Hopingsomeday

It was first response


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hopingsomeday said:


> It was first response

Did u break the casing? was it digital? Honestly i dont see anything but i suck at seeing lines.


----------



## Hopingsomeday

I took it apart. No it was the early response . I'm sure there is nothing there and just my eyes playing tricks ugh .


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hopingsomeday said:


> I took it apart. No it was the early response . I'm sure there is nothing there and just my eyes playing tricks ugh .

Well Tani sees it too, could be my eyes that suck at seeing lines lol ...i didnt even see a line when babdust posted her first tests. 

Test again tomorrow, fx!


----------



## Hopingsomeday

Tweeked it a little . I think it's just a indent . :(
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-27 15.06.25.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hopingsomeday said:


> Tweeked it a little . I think it's just a indent . :(

I see it now!


----------



## Hopingsomeday

Do digitals usually pick up before FRER?


----------



## Tanikins

Im not really cluded up on indents but it looks a bit pink. Id retest in the am :hugs:


----------



## Hopingsomeday

Ugh I hope so. I need to go buy more now ! Only person in walmart on black Friday for pregnancy tests lol . It's gonna be a long wait until tomorrow. My hopes are so high now and I'm afraid . It's something I wanted for so long .


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hopingsomeday said:


> Ugh I hope so. I need to go buy more now ! Only person in walmart on black Friday for pregnancy tests lol . It's gonna be a long wait until tomorrow. My hopes are so high now and I'm afraid . It's something I wanted for so long .

Digitals are not as sensitive as regular tests, just get regular frer


----------



## babydustcass

Tanikins said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> I've heard "panorma" test but what is it? I don't think they have that in the states, at least not where i am!
> 
> Its a blood test for abnormalities and can i think it can teat for gender aswell. That could be the harmony test thoughClick to expand...

Yes its all of the chromosomal and gentic tests and as a bonus they also gender test through fetal dna. I should know the results by January 10th. Until then I will be busying myself with christmas and the new year. 

What's everyones plans for Christmas this year?

We're actually going out for christmas dinner this year, hoping it's worth it. I really didn't want another year of being stuck in the kitchen though. We live in Stratford upon Avon though and it's beautiful, the restaurant is sat on the river so were going to feed the ducks after we've eaten and then take a nice cold stroll along the river, weather permitting, before collapsing at home in a stuffed and tired heap. And no washing up!!! Yay


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm ok, yeah they don't do that here unless you're high risk. They'll check YOUR bloods, but not baby's.

Hoping, i see the line but evaps would show after the test dried. I it wasn't there during the allotted testing time, it's considered negative :( hope it's the start though! How long have you been trying? 

Xmas....well, we're going up to visit my parents, however this will be the first year ever one of my brothers isn't coming. He was planning to, but his wife is on blood thinners and can't travel by plane, so he's staying home with her. I'm a bit bitter, but what can you do.

Hoping i'm pregnant by then so i can announce to my immediate family,but i'm already doubtful this cycle. I just have that feeling it's going to take us awhile conceiving our second kid since it was so easy the first time.


----------



## babydustcass

gigglebox said:


> Hmm ok, yeah they don't do that here unless you're high risk. They'll check YOUR bloods, but not baby's.

Yeh it's through your blood that they extract the babies dna and test it for all the markers. Quite a simple blood test but cannot be done before 9 weeks to ensure there is enough of babies dna in your blood. It's not done here as standard, we are paying for it privately with a clinic. It's very similar to a harmony test, which may be something you've heard of.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hey all. Just checking in as things have been busy with the holiday in the US. 9dpo today and BFN this morning. Know it's still early, but seeing that stark white test never gets any less disappointing.


----------



## Tanikins

I never tested before 10dpo, then everyday untill af :haha: 

No af = not out :hugs:


----------



## Kern

Hey all! I'm at the exciting part of the cycle time to bd! Since I had a chemical last cycle I'm not sure if ovulation will be different, from what I read online the cycle doesn't get disrupted. My cm is getting to the fertile stuff so I'm just going to bd until the fertile cm is done! Would love a bfp for Christmas! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi everyone! I hope everyone who celebrated had a good thanksgiving! I am on cd10, I'm not expecting to ovulate for another week or so but we're getting started on bding.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies 10dpo here, I couldn't help myself and tested :( u won magicalmom2be. Got negative but my temps are rising, fx!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I have to correct my earlier post, I'm on cd11 haha. I seem to have a small amount of stretchy cm today, but Im Not convinced it's o, maybe o is just on its way? AND! I am SO happy to share this news, because I know you ladies won't think I'm crazy, but my vagina feels AWESOME! I think I've finally beat the bv I've been battling! Sex is entirely painless and completely comfortable, even if I'm not totally in the mood. I'm so happy!


----------



## gigglebox

GR, sorry about the bfn but you have to post the test! Maybe we'll see something ;) you still have time, for sure.

Bw, GET SOME! Baby making :sex: is the best! Enjoy it while you still can :) and yay for healthy va jay jays!

Kern, i hear mixed reviews on o'ing after a cp. I did, but i'm still questioning if it was a true cp or just a faulty FRER (it was the new style). Hope it happens for you though!

CD7 here. It's the boring time where i'm waiting for my fertile window, which could be as soon as the next week or as late as two weeks from now. Wish my O dates weren't so unpredictable.


----------



## SugarBeth

I think I ovulated yesterday. Not keeping track of cycle days, so it's hard to know, but my body definitely acted like it. Unfortunately, the holidays did not work in our favor and we were not able to BD on the days leading up to it, but we did BD last night. 

This is my cycle where I'm not sure if it would be great to get pregnant on, so I'm trying not to be sad over missed opportunity, but at the same time, my ttc brain doesn't care about what month baby would be due, it just wants baby! So we'll see.


----------



## Tanikins

Good luck Sugar


----------



## maybe_baby_

This morning's BFN to feed everyone's poas addiction &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0690_1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry for the bfn maybe_baby. When will you retest


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer maybe :( but you're not out yet!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'll probably test with cheapies now until BFP, because AF will NOT be coming this cycle if the old witch knows what's good for her.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Im getting negative too, oh well I guess af will be here tomorrow :(


----------



## Tanikins

Just got 2-3 on cbd. Id post but dunno if im being insensitive. Dont wanna upset. Bfps always stung me eventhough im happy for the person :hugs:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Tanikins said:


> Just got 2-3 on cbd. Id post but dunno if im being insensitive. Dont wanna upset. Bfps always stung me eventhough im happy for the person :hugs:

No way, not insensitive at all! so happy for you Tami! Post away!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Not the best pic but still :happydance:

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151129_201021_zpsqjel6h2a.jpg


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm curious if everyone's views....
Earlier I saw a post that someone on my Facebook had shared. It was of a mother breastfeeding her son. I'm cool with it, it's entirely natural and there's not a thing wrong with it (even though I bottle fed my kids). Now instead of using a cover, or something to make it a little more discreet, she was completely exposed. You could see absolutely everything. What are everyone's views on that? I really think it is slightly inappropriate to leave your entire breast exposed out in public like that. I completely understand it is how nature intended things to be, and by all means do it, but I think it is unnecessary to have your entire breast and nipple exposed out in public like that.


----------



## Tanikins

I agree with you. I plan to bf this 1, tried and failed with my son. Its natural but i feel its over the top to be all exposed. I know personally id use a cover atleast for the latching. I dont want everyone looking at my chest.

I honestly feel that sometimes people are doing it because they want soemone to say something. Like they just want to play the bf-ing hate card. Im all for bf-ing and wouldnt say anything if someone had there whole boob for the world to see but it would also make me feel awkward


----------



## Bweaver0906

Exactly! I also would like to try to bf our next baby, but if I am successful as doing so, I will be covered. If my baby fusses because of the cover, I will remove myself from the public and feed in my car or go to the restroom. It's really not necessary to have you entire boob hanging out. It's such a huge topic lately, and I don't really know why. Lol so now that it's such a huge debate right now (cover, don't cover) more women seem to just be flopping it out and showing every aspect of their goods!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've successfully exclusively breastfed both of my kids until two years old, and never used a single bottle. So far, I've barely ever had to nurse in front of anyone. On the times that I did need to, they didn't even know I was breastfeeding, just thought I was cuddling my baby under blanket. (I actually had to do it on a plane last month to calm my crying baby, and even with people walking, no one knew, just looked like he was cuddled up on me with a blanket.) In public, I either go to a handicap bathroom stall, family room, or to the car. 

With that said, it doesn't bother me how anyone else does it. I don't care if another mother fully covers or doesn't cover at all. Just not something that irks me. I fully cover or go somewhere private because that's what I'm comfortable doing with my own body. I think everyone that breastfeeds just has to figure out their own comfort level and go with that.


----------



## Mama_K

I breastfed my son until he was 7 months. It doesn't really bother me if a
Mom breast feeds in public. I breastfed in public, I used a cover or blanket but if I see a woman exposed, with no cover while breastfeeding, it's fine. It's not harming me any. I could never nurse my son in a public bathroom. I just think of all the germs and it freaks me out! I once had to pump in a public restroom and it gave me the weebie jeebies!! I ended up dumping the milk out afterwards. I'm a germa-phobe, and public restrooms are crawling with them.


----------



## gigglebox

Tanikins said:


> I agree with you. I plan to bf this 1, tried and failed with my son. Its natural but i feel its over the top to be all exposed. I know personally id use a cover atleast for the latching. I dont want everyone looking at my chest.
> 
> I honestly feel that sometimes people are doing it because they want soemone to say something. Like they just want to play the bf-ing hate card. Im all for bf-ing and wouldnt say anything if someone had there whole boob for the world to see but it would also make me feel awkward

This is exactly the same with me. DS1 refused to stay latched, so i ended up pumping with him until my supply tanked and i had to use formula. I'd like to do it with the next child, but i'll be covering up or leaving the room as needed.

My personal opinion is....it isn't appropriate to expose yourself in any other circumstance, so why is it suddenly ok with a baby? I would feel uncomfortable seeing it, but i would never tell someone to cover up. Heck, i have an acquaintance now who just lifts her shirt up and pops out a boob in public and breast feeds her son without batting an eye. I am totally fine with people doing what they want as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. If you want to show the world your tit, have at it....but realize there are going to be reactions to that, whether it be people who are offended, people who defend you, or gawkers who are getting turned on. The world can be a scummy place and it's full of people with differing opinions. I guess i feel like it's not worth the fight either...just throw a blanket over yourself.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I couldnt test today, so sick of seeing clear tests. I dont even get evap lines :dohh:

According to my last cycle, af is due today but since i ovulated late this cycle, af may show up around 14-15dpo


----------



## maybe_baby_

I agree that people should cover it up. I know it's natural and blah blah, but it just makes people uncomfortable. My friend was bf and pumping and always covered to feed in public. When I'm at her house, she whips it out LOL which is fine because she's one of my closest friends. She said that she covers up more for other people than for herself. She doesn't mind doing it in public, but knows others may be uncomfortable so she covers. Makes sense to me. Hopefully one day I'll be able to bf and will have a similar mentality.

Afm- another negative test this morning. Trying to stay positive, but afraid that my huge temp dip means AF may be gearing up to head my way. :nope:


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> I agree that people should cover it up. I know it's natural and blah blah, but it just makes people uncomfortable. My friend was bf and pumping and always covered to feed in public. When I'm at her house, she whips it out LOL which is fine because she's one of my closest friends. She said that she covers up more for other people than for herself. She doesn't mind doing it in public, but knows others may be uncomfortable so she covers. Makes sense to me. Hopefully one day I'll be able to bf and will have a similar mentality.
> 
> Afm- another negative test this morning. Trying to stay positive, but afraid that my huge temp dip means AF may be gearing up to head my way. :nope:

I seen charts with temp dip that ended up with bfp, dont call the witch! Also i still think u ovulated cd13


----------



## Kern

I have ewcm! I have ewcm! Sorry, excited. Haha. I'm still thinking I'll ovulate Wednesday like regular. Going to make sure we bd today in case this cycle is earlier. We did bd last night and Friday night so I feel I have a good chance! 

Sticky dust to all!


----------



## Bweaver0906

It's nice to hear everyone views on bfing in public, and it's nice that we all seem to be on the same page with it. I posted it on facebooks ttc page, and so many women got all defensive and went crazy. It's so out of control now a days. 

Anyway, today is cd13 for me. Nothing much really going on, nothing really indicating o is approaching. I think I ovulated skmewhere from cd17-cd19, so I'm assuming it'll be around the same for this cycle. So hopefully in about 4-6 days I will actually ovulate! We've dtd pretty regularly lately so hopefully we keep that up lol. I'm just trying to get as much of those swimmers in me as I can so they can hang out for a few days and hopefully catch o!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern and bw, sounds like you both are in with a great chance!

Cycle day 10 here :coffee: still bd'ing just in case i get an early ov date this time, which i'm not counting on but hoping for.

Sorry to the ladies with bfn's :( hope it turns around! You're not out yet!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Kern and bw, sounds like you both are in with a great chance!
> 
> Cycle day 10 here :coffee: still bd'ing just in case i get an early ov date this time, which i'm not counting on but hoping for.
> 
> Sorry to the ladies with bfn's :( hope it turns around! You're not out yet!

When u ovulated late, did ur cycle get longer too?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, your LP should never change. Mine is always 12 days. O date is always subject to change, and it's totally normal for it to change up to a week. Like, two months ago i ov'ed cycle day 14. Last cycle i ov'ed cd20. LP was still 12 days, so af always shows on 13dpo.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Yes, your LP should never change. Mine is always 12 days. O date is always subject to change, and it's totally normal for it to change up to a week. Like, two months ago i ov'ed cycle day 14. Last cycle i ov'ed cd20. LP was still 12 days, so af always shows on 13dpo.

okey so af wont be due today then. 

cycle #1 positive opk on CD15, 30th day i got af
cycle #2 positive opk on CD13, 28th day i got af

so this cycle i had positive opk at CD15, which means my cycle is gonna be 30days?


----------



## Sapphire86

Hi everyone! I'm finally back in the real world after Thanksgiving break :) 

Golden, sounds like your cycles are being nice and regular. Sounds like you should expect a 30 day cycle to me.

Maybe, youre still above your coverline so there's still hope. You're not out till :witch: arrives. 

Kern, I'm totally feeling the ewcm excitment! Good luck!

Bweaver and giggle, here's hoping ovulation arrives as expected in a few days. 

Afm, I'm on cd24 of cycle 2 and finally have ewcm! I think I have a chance of ovulating in the next few days. Last cycle was anovulatory and I was afraid this one would be too because I spotted from cd 14 to cd 21. Now I'm thinking I may have a shot this month. Fingers crossed it's not a false alarm! I can't rely on my chart though because I was sick for a week with a fever and I forgot my bbt on vacation! Oops!


----------



## Kern

Yay sapphire! We can be cycle buddies! Get to bding! 

I just found out my BFF is pregnant with her first. Two people on Facebook just announced theirs. Man! I hope I catch this little guy! Haha

My husband is on board, making fun of me for trying not to schedule it but apparently I'm being obvious. He keeps calling me out. "Oh is this your window?" And "you want to do that position because you read somewhere that's how you get a girl?" I'm all noooooooooo ok yessssssss haha. Ugh!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Here is some more for you to feast your eyes on! :haha: faint line on the hpt? Maybe? Probably not? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0692_1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maybe_baby_

Temps plummeted today. Pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## Tanikins

:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sorry Maybe_baby, lets hope thats not an af dip. :hugs:

I feel out too, as all my symptoms already went away:cry:


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone's AF due around the 14th? I believe that's when I'll be due if I remember right.

I'm also pretty sure that last month I had a chemical miscarriage now. Not only did my period come an entire week early (and I knew exactly the day I O'ed, it was only 8 days after) but I had clots for a while before bleeding started, and then very heavy AF for 6 days and spotting for day or two after when AF is usually only 4-5 days long and not nearly so heavy. 

This month I'm super emotional, sappy, and clingy to DH. My sex drive is through the roof suddenly. All those things happened after we had a miscarriage at 13 weeks before. 

So...that sucks. I guess the good part is hopefully the crazy cycle lengths won't become a pattern, but it still sucks to be pretty sure that happened. DH even guessed it without me telling him AF details or saying what I thought, just because he recognized the signs.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sugarbeth 7dpo seems too early for miscarriage but u never know, i hope this is ur month hun!

Do you ladies get constipated or diarrhea before bfp ? stool is changing everyday :/ I had diarrhea over the weekends, and was constipated yesterday and hav diarrhea today. So weird. 


This cycle is playing games with me:cry:


----------



## Kern

I just remember being very regular. I had other signs that stood out more so I wasn't really paying attention to that. My last pregnancy I was very constipated and needed to be on fiber tablets lol. 

Sorry maybe baby :( I hope that's not af showing her ugly head, I thought I could see a faint line! Ugh the tww!


----------



## gigglebox

GoldenRatio said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Yes, your LP should never change. Mine is always 12 days. O date is always subject to change, and it's totally normal for it to change up to a week. Like, two months ago i ov'ed cycle day 14. Last cycle i ov'ed cd20. LP was still 12 days, so af always shows on 13dpo.
> 
> okey so af wont be due today then.
> 
> cycle #1 positive opk on CD15, 30th day i got af
> cycle #2 positive opk on CD13, 28th day i got af
> 
> so this cycle i had positive opk at CD15, which means my cycle is gonna be 30days?Click to expand...

Yup, that sounds about right :thumbup: it also means you have a 13 day LP, if you ov the day after a positive opk.

Maybe, you're still in the game! That seems like an abnormal drop...was there something that could have effected it?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi everyone! The seems like everyone is doing pretty good, which I am very glad to hear! Im jealous of the ladies in the tww! 

Today is cd14 for me, and for the last couple days I have been getting small amounts of this stuff when I wipe. Ovulation has to be approaching! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> Hi everyone! The seems like everyone is doing pretty good, which I am very glad to hear! Im jealous of the ladies in the tww!
> 
> Today is cd14 for me, and for the last couple days I have been getting small amounts of this stuff when I wipe. Ovulation has to be approaching! :happydance:

Holly ewcm! i never get ewcm like that, so jelly:hugs:
FX, this is ur month hun.


----------



## Bweaver0906

It's not much but it something I guess! I'm hoping this is our month so I can surprise everyone at Christmas!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Yes, your LP should never change. Mine is always 12 days. O date is always subject to change, and it's totally normal for it to change up to a week. Like, two months ago i ov'ed cycle day 14. Last cycle i ov'ed cd20. LP was still 12 days, so af always shows on 13dpo.
> 
> okey so af wont be due today then.
> 
> cycle #1 positive opk on CD15, 30th day i got af
> cycle #2 positive opk on CD13, 28th day i got af
> 
> so this cycle i had positive opk at CD15, which means my cycle is gonna be 30days?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that sounds about right :thumbup: it also means you have a 13 day LP, if you ov the day after a positive opk.
> 
> Maybe, you're still in the game! That seems like an abnormal drop...was there something that could have effected it?Click to expand...

Thanks for the hope, giggle! :hugs: I haven't been feeling great (sick with a mild cold the past few days), but not sure that would make it drop off so drastically? I was really surprised it just plummeted like that so quickly. I temp vaginally, and at the same time almost every day, so don't think there's anything there that would affect it from that standpoint. Who knows!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Bweaver0906 said:


> Hi everyone! The seems like everyone is doing pretty good, which I am very glad to hear! Im jealous of the ladies in the tww!
> 
> Today is cd14 for me, and for the last couple days I have been getting small amounts of this stuff when I wipe. Ovulation has to be approaching! :happydance:

Woohoo for ewcm!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby While i was creeping on some charts, i seen couple that has dip like urs but still got bfp. So we dont give up until af shows p:hugs:


----------



## Tanikins

Deffo ewcm. Go do some jumping oh


----------



## Bweaver0906

I plan to attack my hubby tonight!! Lol


----------



## maybe_baby_

Was just reading- it didn't occur to me that taking cold meds before bed could lower BBT, but apparently they can. I took Tylenol Cold PM before bed the past 2 nights.. maybe that could help explain the temp drops?


----------



## Kern

Haha! Man I would love to surprise everyone for Christmas! I just hope it's a sticky bean if I catch it! I checked, I'd only be 6 weeks for Christmas so I may do a New Years reveal? I have to Pinterest if I get a bfp some ideas lol. 

Bweaver that ewcm is gorgeous! Is that weird to say? Lol. Make use of it for sure!
We bd Friday, Sunday, and Monday, I'm gonna take a break tonight then probably do wed and Friday just in case I ovulate late. But I think I'm set to o tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Was just reading- it didn't occur to me that taking cold meds before bed could lower BBT, but apparently they can. I took Tylenol Cold PM before bed the past 2 nights.. maybe that could help explain the temp drops?

yeap that explains it! i took tylenol during my first cycle and my chart was crazy, up and down lol

Well at least we know whats p :hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern said:


> Haha! Man I would love to surprise everyone for Christmas! I just hope it's a sticky bean if I catch it! I checked, I'd only be 6 weeks for Christmas so I may do a New Years reveal? I have to Pinterest if I get a bfp some ideas lol.
> 
> Bweaver that ewcm is gorgeous! Is that weird to say? Lol. Make use of it for sure!
> We bd Friday, Sunday, and Monday, I'm gonna take a break tonight then probably do wed and Friday just in case I ovulate late. But I think I'm set to o tomorrow!

That's not weird at all kern!! Lol I'm actually uplifted by that! Well instead of bding tonight hubby and I just got done, so if the kids are crazy tonight we won't have to stress about getting the bding in! Haha! I've been having this ewcm about once each day for he last three days, so I'm thinking I'm hearing up for o within the next few days. I hope anyway! I feel like we have a good chance this month!! I hope at least a few of us have good news within the next few months!


----------



## Kern

Good idea getting it done during nap time! I got so upset the other night because by the time we were done with the day my hubby basically passed out and was useless. Lolol. In retrospect it's not a big deal to miss one day but at the time I was so mad! Now if you get another chance tonight it's just more swimmies fighting for that egg! 

I feel really good about this cycle for you bweaver!

Hmmmm I suddenly have sharp pain on my left ovary as if I'm ovulating now. It's the same pain I get every cycle. I bd last night, do you guys think I should tonight? We've already had three times, ahhh now I'm unsure! But I feel pretty confident to say I'm starting to ovulate now, that pain is always there when I do!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks kern I have a good feeling about this cycle as well! I hope we are right! I would definitely bd tonight as well if you're getting o pains!


----------



## Sapphire86

maybe_baby_ said:


> Was just reading- it didn't occur to me that taking cold meds before bed could lower BBT, but apparently they can. I took Tylenol Cold PM before bed the past 2 nights.. maybe that could help explain the temp drops?

Yep tylenol cold really messed up the first half of my chart while I was battling a horrible sinus infection. Any fever reducer may affect your temps.


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern and bweaver, time to bd! Take advantage of those beautiful ovulation signs!

Afm, I've had ewcm for 3 days now (but it was only a little the first day) but have gotten negative opks. I am unsure of whether or not I actually had an lh surge or if it was just a false alarm. 

My opks have been negative but I haven't been getting anywhere close to a 4 hour hold before testing. They were darker than normal for a few days and think I might have missed my surge. 

My boobs were sore on the sides by my armpits last night and a bit tender today and I never have breast tenderness unless it's a pms symptom. 

Also I tossed and turned all night and had nightmares because i was sleeping hot. I didn't get to check for a temp rise this morning either because dh wanted to bd and I wasn't about to say no with ewcm :laugh2:

Hopefully I'll get a positive opk or a temp shift to conform ovulation. It would sucks to go through the tww not even knowing if I ovulated or not!


----------



## Mama_K

SugarBeth said:


> Anyone's AF due around the 14th? I believe that's when I'll be due if I remember right.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that last month I had a chemical miscarriage now. Not only did my period come an entire week early (and I knew exactly the day I O'ed, it was only 8 days after) but I had clots for a while before bleeding started, and then very heavy AF for 6 days and spotting for day or two after when AF is usually only 4-5 days long and not nearly so heavy.
> 
> This month I'm super emotional, sappy, and clingy to DH. My sex drive is through the roof suddenly. All those things happened after we had a miscarriage at 13 weeks before.
> 
> So...that sucks. I guess the good part is hopefully the crazy cycle lengths won't become a pattern, but it still sucks to be pretty sure that happened. DH even guessed it without me telling him AF details or saying what I thought, just because he recognized the signs.

Sugar, my period should be due around the 14th. It seems like forever away!! I think I'm actually ovulating now. My last cycle was 39 days. It's usually around 35. I believe I'm ovulating or close to now as we speak. I am cramps and have sore boobs.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, a lot of us will hopefully be in the tww together this time! My fingers are crossed that i'll O cd14...3 days from now :thumbup: 

Kern, it never hurts to get in extra :sex: so i'd say go get some more!


----------



## Mama_K

How many of you ladies check the position of your cervix? I'm trying to check but honestly don't know exactly what I'm doing &#128514; I think it feels higher but I don't know about it being open vs closed.


----------



## Kern

I check mine when I check for ewcm. It takes some practice. If you've never had a baby it will be hard to tell when it is open or closed. When mine is high I have a hard time reaching it, when its low I am only about a knuckle or so deep. I can tell soft from hard now too. Both times I was pregnant and checking my cervix was so soft it felt like the wall, it blended in, and almost rounded out, like I couldn't find the opening At all. 

Hope this helps!

Oh and no bding today, hubby isn't feeling well and is already passed out. Been feeling sharp pains from left ovary since this afternoon so I just hope we bded enough to catch her! I believe I am officially in the tww now!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for the tww!!!

The cervix open thing is a little difficult if you've never checked before. The best way i can describe the closed feeling...it's like a really tiny set of lips that are puckered and tucked between their teeth tight, like when a kid refuses to try a new food, lol. It's hard to tell open from slightly open....a lot easier to tell firm vs hard. Basically, it gets high and super squishy when it's open and you're fertile. It's kind of elongated and firm, like the tip of your nose, when not as fertile. Personally, mine gets firm and closed after ovulation. Up to it, it can be anything really, then it gets squishy when i ov. It gets low and less firm in the days leading up to af.


----------



## GoldenRatio

My cervix is still high, but im just wondering what it means when the baby lips are pointing to side not centered?


----------



## Kern

I don't think where it sits matters. Like where it points, at least not what I've googled anyways. Haha. Just high and low, mine will get low a few days before af, otherwise it stays up high so I won't know that way until closer to.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> I don't think where it sits matters. Like where it points, at least not what I've googled anyways. Haha. Just high and low, mine will get low a few days before af, otherwise it stays up high so I won't know that way until closer to.

This is my first cycle checking cp so not sure what mine does before af lol i guess me and cervix will get to know each other better this cycle :wacko:


----------



## Tanikins

GoldenRatio said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> I don't think where it sits matters. Like where it points, at least not what I've googled anyways. Haha. Just high and low, mine will get low a few days before af, otherwise it stays up high so I won't know that way until closer to.
> 
> This is my first cycle checking cp so not sure what mine does before af lol i guess me and cervix will get to know each other better this cycle :wacko:Click to expand...


Yeah with cp its more about what yours does in a normal cycle. If your not doing your norm then it could be pregnancy. My cervix waa really high laat cycle then i got af. This cycle is remained mid-range


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kern said:
> 
> 
> I don't think where it sits matters. Like where it points, at least not what I've googled anyways. Haha. Just high and low, mine will get low a few days before af, otherwise it stays up high so I won't know that way until closer to.
> 
> This is my first cycle checking cp so not sure what mine does before af lol i guess me and cervix will get to know each other better this cycle :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah with cp its more about what yours does in a normal cycle. If your not doing your norm then it could be pregnancy. My cervix waa really high laat cycle then i got af. This cycle is remained mid-rangeClick to expand...

Its hard to tell since i didnt check my cervix for full cycle. Im constantly going to bathroom and checking for af. What a torture!


----------



## Kern

That is torture. I hope it stays away for you.


----------



## maybe_baby_

GL to all the ladies gearing up to O!!

GR- hope you're still in the game for a BFP!!!

CD1 for me. :witch: DH and I agreed we will TTC one more time in December before taking a 6 month break if it doesn't happen.

Really thought we had it this time. Knew when I O'd and timed BDing for 2 days before, the day before, and the day of O. Already put in an order for preseed- I don't think I have any issue with ewcm, but can't hurt, for our last hurrah before a break...right?


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> GL to all the ladies gearing up to O!!
> 
> GR- hope you're still in the game for a BFP!!!
> 
> CD1 for me. :witch: DH and I agreed we will TTC one more time in December before taking a 6 month break if it doesn't happen.
> 
> Really thought we had it this time. Knew when I O'd and timed BDing for 2 days before, the day before, and the day of O. Already put in an order for preseed- I don't think I have any issue with ewcm, but can't hurt, for our last hurrah before a break...right?

Ugh sorry to hear that hun, i really thought all 3 of us gonna get bfp :cry:
Im sure af will show up sooner or later for me too.
Im starting to think there is something wrong with me. My hormone tests came clean.
I have ultrasound appointment Jaunuary 4th so we gonna try one more cycle and hopefully ultrasound can tell me if there is anything wrong.


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe, why the break?

Here's my opinion on the cervix stuff...it's great for judging if you're fertile in combination with checking cm. By itself, especially after O, it's useless. My cervix does all sorts of crazy things, including staying high before af, getting low and softer, pointing to the side...it's totally inconsistent month to month. Also, if you are pregnant, an obvious change in your cervix might not happen for weeks. 

I'm supposed to be o'ing in the next few days....might pee on an opk just for the heck of it.


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> Maybe, why the break?

DH and I never anticipated TTC this year. We always joked, but were never really serious. The plan was always to start TTC summer of 2016 for a spring/summer 2017 baby. Well, one night the joke turned into "omg we're actually going to do this right now" (we did our homework to make sure we would be just fine financially, and to make sure I could be done with my grad program) and we started TTC for a summer 2016 baby. 

I know it's probably silly, but I hate the idea of having a tiny, helpless newborn in the dead of winter. People are sick, and everyone wants to touch the baby.. the thought of it gets me anxious. Plus, I think I would go crazy being at home all day not being able to take the baby out of the house because I'll be worrying about germs and the cold weather. Having a spring/summer baby sounds much better to me :) and since our initial plan was to wait until next year, we figure there's no point in rushing it now if it doesn't happen.

If we're in the same boat this time next year (please heaven forbid it), we'll push through and keep TTC regardless of the estimated due date. But for now, this makes sense in my head and DH agrees :flower:


----------



## Bweaver0906

All of this cp talk interests me lol I wish I knew how to do it!! My cervix naturally high, so the times i have tried to find it, I failed miserably. BUT! Look at this ewcm I have yet again today!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm glad nobody caught me stretching my ewcm like this hahahaha!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I'm glad nobody caught me stretching my ewcm like this hahahaha!!

ohhhhh my! i never ger ewcm like that:nope: Thats great hun, jump on ur hubby :dust:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey maybe_baby, i see u using countdowntopregnancy. Can you link that to FF or you are entering everything separately to both?

Also is there phone app for countdowntopregnancy or u using it on pc?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Golden, I hope he lets me pounce him tonight! Lol


----------



## Kern

1 dpo. Trying not to symptom spot &#55357;&#56834; feeling a little more emotional than normal but it could be normal. Hehe. Keeping an eye out for symptoms I had last month, which didn't really show until 7dpo or so. This part is boring I think until closer to af due. Woo!

Nice ewcm bweaver! You better snag that bfp! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, the first part of the tww drags on! Best to keep yourself busy. Got any holiday shopping to do?

Dang bw, that is a crazy amount of ewcm!


----------



## Bweaver0906

gigglebox said:


> Agreed, the first part of the tww drags on! Best to keep yourself busy. Got any holiday shopping to do?
> 
> Dang bw, that is a crazy amount of ewcm!

Haha it is isn't it?! There's so much this evening. We just bd so I'm really thinking we have good odds this month! 

Kern, I enjoy the tww a whole lot more than waiting to ovulate! You don't have to stress about getting your bding in and what not.


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, we're only one day apart this cycle!

I'm pretty sure I'm 2 dpo today and I'm actually really excited about it! This is my first tww this time ttc even though I stopped taking birth control on Sept 20. 

It's funny to feel happy about feeling crummy :) I have sore boobs, was gassy and tired today, and have been sleeping bad for the past two days. I've also had a splitting headache all day. I forgot how terrible my body is at tolerating a big drop in hormones. 

I got in some bd the day before and 2 days after I think I ovulated. It's not as much as I'd like but honestly I'm suprised I ovulated at all... I thought this cycle would be anovulatory like the last one.

I'm going to try to hold out until 12 dpo (Dec 12) to test but I might cave in and test earlier if I notice my boobs are really sore. That was the only early sign I was pregnant with dd a few years ago.


----------



## Mama_K

So I can't even reach my cervix. It's high up there! My boobs are so sore. I should be bd'ing but I'm working tonight :( my husband and I did on the 30th. We better tomorrow. I hope we don't miss our window!


----------



## Kern

Awesome sapphire! Cycle buddies! I think the first half of tww is boring. No bd to do, no symptoms to report, just a small whisper of a hope that you caught it this time. Meh. Lol. 

My 1 yr old has his first real cold, croup, got it at 3am last night and so I've been busy with that. Poor bugger sounds awfully pitiful. He's sleeping in our bed tonight which means any hope of bd is gone. Sigh

Feeling twinges still on my left ovary. Funny story? When I was younger I used to think those ovulation pains was the egg bouncing into the wall of the Fallopian tube and I was feeling the contraction as the tube rejected the egg. Haha. I'm weird. 

My main symptoms I want to watch for is extra cm, last month I had so much and it changed, I knew right away by smell and consistency it was pg cm, and fatigue. If I'm so tired I can't lift a finger I will become suspicious. When will you all test?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm going to try to wait to test until December 18th! That's when my period should be due.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I wish I knew if I ovulated along with that last day of ewcm yesterday. That was cd15 for me, I feel like I usually ovulate later. My cycles are usually 31 days, but that was before I had kids. After I had my first my periods were weird, but j never kept track. Ugh! There will definitely not be any bd tonight, hubby has been working 12 hour shifts so he's beat, and I don't want to be selfish. I know he's exhausted. Hopefully if I did o we caught our egg!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to y'all! I'm hoping i O tomorrow (cd14). I want to hold out until 10dpo to test, but i know I'm a POAS addict and will probably cave at 9dpo...

My opk yesterday was stark white. Is it possible to be positive only 24 hours later? I'm hoping but suspect i'll ov later....


----------



## GoldenRatio

15dpo no af and got bfn again, is it possible to get bfp later than 15dpo? i wonder why? 

Patiently waiting...:coffee: Is it gonna be the :witch: or :bfp:


----------



## gigglebox

Possible,but sorry to say it's not likely....but it is possible! Did you perhaps ovulate later?

Afm...i have EWCM! :dance: really hoping it hangs around for at least another 8 hours or so to get in a BD session with hubs after DS goes to sleep!


----------



## Kern

2 dpo today, I'm guessing. So symptom spotting. I know logically I probably shouldn't have any symptoms so soon but I feel like I do. Haha. 

Today I feel like my uterus is twitching? What? A little sleepy. Took a nap with my son, but not dead exhausted. Ummm a little emotional, just got teary eyed at a movie. Sigh. I feel like I'm having to pee more? Does progesterone do that to the body? I've never really noticed when I wasn't ttcing. 

I won't test until af due, I know I say that a lot haha. Let's see how strong I can be.


----------



## Bweaver0906

So, would my cd13-15 of ewcm (especially my ewcm yesterday that had everyone including myself in awe lol) be ovulation? my cm is pretty much non existent today. I'm just confused because my cycles are always long....I feel like cd15 is too early for me to ovulate


----------



## Kern

From what I've googled you're most likely to ovulate the last day of ewcm or the day after. My cm changes pretty dramatically after I ovulate, I go from wet and ewcm to lotiony dry the very next day. I haven't gone dry yet but the stretchy ewcm is definitely gone. 

So if your cm changes tomorrow I think you can safely assume you've ovulated. Best of luck!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I was just reading too kern, I also read ovulation typically occurs the day after ewcm or the day after that. Oh my gosh am I in the tww with you?!?!? Yay!! I'm feeling good about this cycle! We bd last night and the night before, so I feel like we really dtd when it actually mattered this cycle!


----------



## SugarBeth

Alright, I peeked. I HAD to know exactly what CD I was on, it got too hard to not keep track. I'm CD17, about 2-3 DPO by my best estimate. We did DTD a few times around O, but it's the least we've done so far. 

Tonight I'm having terrible baby fever. It kept creeping up the past week and I've shoved it away, but my goodness is it strong right now! FB keeps showing me my old pregnancy announcements (we got pregnant in October and November previously) and old pregnancy pictures (I had my son in December, so there's a lot of just prior to birth and prepping for baby pics!) This is on top of my newsfeed being overloaded with fresh newborn babies and pregnancies!

While I feel like it's very doubtful this is our month, I'm dying to see a bfp soon!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Positive thoughts sugar!! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, Bw! I cant wait to see more bfps rolling in! I'm so hoping there's many bfps as perfect Christmas gifts to our little group!


----------



## Kern

Yay bweaver! Welcome to the tww! I'm glad we are all here together this cycle! It will be especially nice when we all get our Christmas bfps! 

Sugarbeth! I get the baby fever! Mine is in full mode due to a ton of fb friends getting theirs! 

So exciting to be in the tww with you ladies!


----------



## Bweaver0906

It's so nice to have ladies who are practically in the same exact cycle as you!! I have a good feeling that a good chunk of us will be getting bfps in time for Christmas!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle, yay for ewcm. Get to :sex:

Bweaver, I'd trust the ewcm and try to bd frequently while it's around and a few days after. Always the skeptic, I'd still be on the lookout for ovulation signs after though just in case it was a false alarm since your cycles are usually long. Maybe you're more confident in your body than I am! I'm always second guessing. 

Kern, it's totally too early for symptom spotting but I'm doing it too :laugh2: 

SugarBeth, my baby fever kicked in big time now that I'm in the tww. I missed my turn while driving to pick up my daughter from daycare because I was daydreaming about future baby #2. Two days in a row! I guess I took the scenic route :)

Afm, 3 dpo and remembering how the luteal phase is full of mild early pregnancy-like symptoms. Yuck! I was hot and nauseous and had a headache this morning (thanks progesterone) and briefly thought what the heck am I doing?! I don't want to feel like this 24/7! Thennn... I was like oh yeah, babies :) 

At least all the unpleasant symptoms mean I'm producing the all important progesterone. For my body, that's a major victory so soon after stopping the bcp.


----------



## Tanikins

I really hope you all get christmas bfps :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

This is so exciting to have everyone be so close in their cycles! I anticipate being in the tww by the start of next week :thumbup:

Am i the last one in line? Seems like everyone already o'd this cycle!


----------



## Sapphire86

Ugh I had a huge temp dip this morning, ff took away my coverline, and I'm feeling disappointed because I thought I had a chance this month :( 

DH insisted on having the house freezing the last 2 nights b/c he didn't want to turn on the heater. Our house was around 63 instead of 73 (where we keep the AC set most of the year). 

Do you think it makes a difference? I don't know how sensitive bbt is to ambient temperature.

I guess I'll find out one way or another in a week or two!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies, im still here CD32 today:coffee:

I hope you all get lucky this month!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

GR when are you testing?


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> GR when are you testing?

hehe i have been testing with IC and getting clear white, not even evap lines. So im assuming af is coming late this xmas :cry: 

I thought i would have an other cycle before year ends but i guess af has different plans for me.


----------



## Kern

Aw gr, I wouldn't sweat it yet. Could be like tani and just getting a late bfp. :) you're not out til af shows!! 


3dpo today. Lots of cm, mild cramping. Insane dreams, like I had a dream I was eating a salami sandwich with a girl I don't even like that much? Hahaha.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I was checking my cp and i had cm with red hue on my finger so im assuming af is here:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> GR when are you testing?
> 
> hehe i have been testing with IC and getting clear white, not even evap lines. So im assuming af is coming late this xmas :cry:
> 
> I thought i would have an other cycle before year ends but i guess af has different plans for me.Click to expand...

I still have my fingers crossed that you're going to get a BFP, GR!!!

Has anyone used an at home test to check OHs swimmers? DH told me he would take one, so I ordered one! My cycles are very regular and charting this month has confirmed I'm definitely ovulating. Just want the piece of mind to know he's got plenty of soldiers. Know it doesn't test morphology or motility, but thought it was a good place to start for $30!


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> GR when are you testing?
> 
> hehe i have been testing with IC and getting clear white, not even evap lines. So im assuming af is coming late this xmas :cry:
> 
> I thought i would have an other cycle before year ends but i guess af has different plans for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed that you're going to get a BFP, GR!!!
> 
> Has anyone used an at home test to check OHs swimmers? DH told me he would take one, so I ordered one! My cycles are very regular and charting this month has confirmed I'm definitely ovulating. Just want the piece of mind to know he's got plenty of soldiers. Know it doesn't test morphology or motility, but thought it was a good place to start for $30!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im already spotting so moving on to next cycle. And u are my only cycle buddy :happydance:
I just feel too lazy to chart and but preseed again and do all the work, maybe i will chill this cycle and let it be. 
Where did u order the swimmer test from?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I think I am 1dpo? I don't know, I'm confused! My cycle length is normally 31 days but I think I may have ovulated cd 16.....I think I ovulated cd18ish last month. I don't know what to think!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> maybe_baby_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> GR when are you testing?
> 
> hehe i have been testing with IC and getting clear white, not even evap lines. So im assuming af is coming late this xmas :cry:
> 
> I thought i would have an other cycle before year ends but i guess af has different plans for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed that you're going to get a BFP, GR!!!
> 
> Has anyone used an at home test to check OHs swimmers? DH told me he would take one, so I ordered one! My cycles are very regular and charting this month has confirmed I'm definitely ovulating. Just want the piece of mind to know he's got plenty of soldiers. Know it doesn't test morphology or motility, but thought it was a good place to start for $30!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, im already spotting so moving on to next cycle. And u are my only cycle buddy :happydance:
> I just feel too lazy to chart and but preseed again and do all the work, maybe i will chill this cycle and let it be.
> Where did u order the swimmer test from?Click to expand...

Well, at least we will go through it together again the next cycle :hugs:. We are the odd ones out, but I can't wait to see everyone's BFPs while we wait to O! 

I ordered from Amazon.. I order EVERYTHING from Amazon :blush:. Think it's called SpermCheck or something similar. Wondering if it actually works?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby everyone is ovulating except us , im sure we will get couple bfp this month! Keep Bding ladies :hugs:

Im gonna take it easy this cycle, no scheduling no symptom spotting

i heard it checked the sperm count but cant tell anything about shape and mobility.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello ladies! Cd18 for me....not so sure about my dpo. Today I have some menstrual like cramping and lotiony or close to no cm. I hope I'm not ovulating today because we haven't bd since cd15. Any thoughts? I had pretty much no cm on cd16 and cd17. Then today kind of lotiony. Ugh!


----------



## Kern

I'd say cd16 is probably when you ovulated then because you had some awesome ewcm so for such a change I'd say that's when it happened and now the lotiony stuff is progesterone doing her thing. :)

I have a question. I'm pretty sure I have a fertilized egg, I'm afraid of having another chemical. I had to take progesterone with my son for the entire first trimester, and I'm worried my chemical and mc years ago may have been because I didn't take it. My dr won't prescribe it until I get a bfp. I have some here at the house, should I take it or wait? I'm afraid if I take it my numbers will look good and they won't prescribe. I also don't want to lose it. Know what I mean?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for the help kern! I'm thinking I ovulated on cd16 as well. My cm is pretty much non existent now!

As for your question, I think I can help! I had to take progesterone suppositories with both of my kids until I was about 16 weeks, and I will do the same for my next baby. Before I had my daughter(my oldest) I had a miscarriage at 16 weeks, and it was then that we found out my body wasn't making enough progesterone by itself to sustain a pregnancy. My doc told me I will start my progesterone suppositories as soon as I get pregnant, and she ask said its actually fairly common. I would wait until you get your bfp to start the progesterone.


----------



## Kern

Awesome! Thanks bweaver. I say I am pretty sure I have an eggy ready to implant because I have the same very distinct pregnant cm I got each time I was pregnant. Crossing my fingers it sticks!

Let's go tww! Lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

That's so great kern! I wish I was that much in tune with my body as you are!! I kind of have a good feeling for myself about this month. I don't even remember the last time I got that much ewcm. I know last cycle I was completely dry the whole cycle, so maybe I didn't ovulate last cycle.


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, I can't wait until test time for you! Fx for a bfp.

Bweaver, I'd say you've already ovulated because ewcm is a primary ovulation sign and drying up afterwards is typical. 

Afm, my ewcm gradually tapered off and now I've got scant creamy cm. I think I'm 5 dpo now. I'll probably test in 5 days on Thursday. If I'm really good, I'll wait until a week from Monday to test at 14 dpo but... I don't have that much self control :)

I've been feeling progesterone-y but better as estrogen levels are increasing a bit. Still too early for symptom spotting but not feeling pregnant yet. 

I was around 2 of my cousins who are in their third trimester and my baby fever is through the roof. I've always wanted to be big pregnant during Christmastime (weird I know) and I didn't get that with my daughter (bfp end of january) and I'm hoping I'll get pregnant soon so that means I won't get it with my second pregnancy either.


----------



## Kern

Haha I hear you. I want those big pretty pregnancy holiday pics you see everywhere!
I told my husband all I want for Christmas is a bfp. 

Bweaver, I'm grateful to be so in tune, I can tell immediately if something is wrong lol. Hope I'm not setting myself up for failure. I've read that some women are more fertile after a chemical so I hope that's the case for me! 

My friend just had her baby last Sunday, I just found out she only had a three hour labor and no epidural, omg. Her mom was a fast laborer and I remember that being her fear. She's my hero, no way I'd have kids if it weren't for that epidural lol, I'll admit I'm no superwoman. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## SugarBeth

Two Christmases ago I had that big pregnant belly, but I was SO upset...and 42 weeks along! I was induced two days later. lol I was miserable. 

With that same baby, I had a 2 hour labor and no pain meds. It was HELL. Now I know what to never, ever use for induction for my body ever again. Never going through that hell again.

With my first baby, I BROKE MY TAILBONE with her head coming out and spent three hours trying to push over broken bone with no pain meds and that was an easier labor than with my son's two hour labor. He seriously traumatized me for many months, I didn't know how I was going to have another baby after him. Luckily for my future children, our bodies are programmed to be stupid. :haha:


----------



## Kern

Wow sugarbeth! That is terrifying!!i am such a wimp when it comes to pain. I can't imagine that, you are amazing for trying again haha. I would be done after the tailbone incident. Ack


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, it's not fun. lol. 

For my daughter, I had to sit on an inflatable donut for three whole months until my broken tailbone healed. Going anywhere in the car was agony and sitting was so uncomfortable. And I had a cut with her that overhealed, and they had to BURN it away, which felt like the ring of fire that lasted for two hours. That kid...she put me through a lot!

But her brother wasn't to be outdone. I seriously spent months not sure if I could go through labor again and thinking that maybe two kids was our stopping point. But it just didn't feel right. I always felt strongly that I was meant to have four, so I'm going for it again and praying that this one is nicer to me! lol

I think going through cancer surgeries just a few years before prepped me for medfree childbirth. I HATE pain, but I've become used to getting through it!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I delivered my babies via c section! And I will do the same with this baby. My doctor told me my pelvis doesn't widen like it should when I am pregnant, so she feared my babies would get stuck. I didn't want to risk anything (even though I know c section is considered a semi major surgery) so I agreed to the c section. It really isn't all that bad.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm hoping a planned c section is easier than non planned, since that's probably what i'll opt for this time....hubs and i breed 'em big!

Finally got my positive opk :dance: i should be ovulating tomorrow. So excited and nervous!


----------



## Sapphire86

Yay for a positive opk!

I'm a csection mama too but getting things lined up for a vbac with #2 as long as the pregnancy is low risk. I'd like 3 kids and I want #2 and #3 closer together. The thought of 3 csections in 5 years scares me even though I know plenty of women do it. I'm a wimp in recovery and won't lift anything heavier than baby. I imagine that's impossible with a toddler at home. 

I'm seeing a new ob that's affiliated with a more vbac friendly hospital for my annual well woman exam on Tuesday. Hopefully she's on board.


----------



## gigglebox

Seeing as it's been 2 years since the surgery, my guess is they'll probably be ok with it :thumbup:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Not even a weeks after my c section with my 2nd I was lifting my almost 2 year old, carrying things up and down steps, driving. I know you're not supposed to do these things, but you kind of have to! Or I did anyway.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've just read some interesting news! I'm not sure if this applies to any of you ladies, but I am 24 and STILL struggle with acne. It's horrible. I've had it since I was about...12? 13? Anyway, I've noticed starting about a week or so ago my acne was really clearing up. Well, when progesterone kicks in, it can clear up your acne! My acne has remained pretty dormant....maybe this means my progesterone is still up because I have a sticky bean waiting to implant! A little far fetched, I know, but my skin is always all broken out, and it hasn't been for about a week!


----------



## gigglebox

I am 29 and still battle acne! So frustrating. I can't remember if mine eased up last time I was pregnant...wish I knew some other way to get rid of it though. I hear washing your pillowcase every day or every other day can help.


----------



## Bweaver0906

It sucks, I feel like I will never get rid of it! My mother struggled with it in her teenage years, but then hers went away. My sister and I both got the acne trait. It sucks! Nothing I do works, literally. After I have baby number 3 I plan to go to a dermatologist and get put on medication for it.


----------



## gigglebox

I considered that but those meds have very bad side effects


----------



## Bweaver0906

They do, that's why I'm waiting to take them.


----------



## Kern

5 dpo today and feeling out. Haha. All the symptoms I had are gone. Cm is dry and lotiony today. Cervix is closed and soft so that's good. 

I may feel this way because my baby is sick, he did not sleep a wink last night he was so congested, and it's awful not being able to give him anything. So we did steam showers, saline spray, humidifier, Tylenol, raised head. Ugh I wanted to die. He finally fell asleep as the sun was rising and slept until 11. This is his first real cold and it is horrible. Why can't we have pre made immune systems? Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Poor kiddo, i hope he feels better quickly! And don't be silly about feeling out! Its highly unlikely to get any "real" symptoms this early anyway!!! And regardless, feeling out can be a symptom so there.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern you're not allowed to feel out! We won't let you! I hope your little one gets better soon! It's so hard when your kids are sick, you just wish you could take on the sickness for them. 

I know I'm only 3dpo, but the oddest thing happened to me earlier. I was doing my makeup and what not getting around for the day, and all of a sudden I felt horrible, my head started to hurt, I felt completely drained and exhausted. It felt like I had a cold coming on, that kind of feeling. My kids are sniffly, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I had to go lay down and relax for a little, I was so tired I didn't want to do anything. I felt like if I closed my eyes, I would instantly falls asleep. Now about 2 hours later, I'm fine! Still sleepy a little, but no other symptoms! What the heck. It was so weird.


----------



## gigglebox

How unusual bw, i hope it's a good sign!!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I thought the same! It was so weird!


----------



## Kern

Hahaha logically, I know it's silly to feel out when technically I wouldn't be having any symptoms this early anyways, but good luck trying to convince my whacko brain that! 

I've slept all day with the kiddo, I'm afraid we are going to have another night like last night, I'm terrified! 

I've been trying to set up my Christmas tree for two days and I just have no motivation to do it. I don't know if it's the sickness or exhaustion from the little baby finding a home! Lol! Symptom spotting is so fun!

Bweaver, exhaustion is a good sign and I've read many people get cold like symptoms in their bfp tww also! Let's hope!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Woohoo that excites me kern! Let's hope this is the month for all of us!! A great Christmas miracle!


----------



## gigglebox

Hold up Kern, ever heard of early pregnancy factor? It's proven your body changes as early as 2dpo! And your immune system lets up so it doesn't attack the egg, which is why so many women feel like they're coming down with something in the 2ww


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle, I don't think kern is feeling ill....or did I miss something? Lol I'm confused! I only gathered that her little one is feeling under the weather.


----------



## Kern

Well the weirdest thing. I thought all day yesterday I was getting the cold, it started with drainage and it usually moves to my tonsils and hurts to swallow, breathe and everything. I thought for sure it was on its way but it's been 24hrs and still it's only drainage at the top of my throat that doesn't hurt, it's just annoying. Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself but hubby and baby got it worse than I have. Maybe it's a pregnancy thing?

I don't know! 

I'm just so tired!


----------



## gigglebox

How strange Kern. I hope it's a good sign though and that you don't actually catch it, especially if you are pregnant!

As for me...

I definitely ovulated today ^_^ officially in the tww!

What happened to all our ladies who are in the tww already? Who's testing next? I NEED A TEST FIX!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm with you giggle! I'm cd 5, and am hoping to see some tests to get me through the next week until O!! I love that there's 2 different cycles going on in this group so I can obsess over everyone else while I'm in the boring part of my cycle!! haha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! That is a good point.
I know, i've been lurking on the pregnancy tests page and on countdown, but it's just not the same as seeing tests from people you follow.


----------



## Bweaver0906

today I'm having needle like pains in my uterus. I can't wait until I can test next week!


----------



## GoldenRatio

hehe i came to see who got some tests:coffee:

CD4 today! how exciting, im not temping this cycle because DH said im losing sleep over temping and stressing way too much to find out my temp every morning. I think he is right:blush:

I will try to take it easy this month:coffee:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm also anxiously awaiting testers! If this is a normal cycle (and still don't know after the 23 day one last month) than AF is due on the 14th. Since I don't have a good feeling about this cycle, I don't want to waste my tests and won't be testing until AF is late - about December 16th. 

So I'm really hoping there will be lots of BFPs to look at until then!


----------



## Tanikins

Really hoping to see some bfps soon &#128077;


----------



## Kern

Woo! 6dpo today, starting to get to the best part of the tww! The second week is when things start getting exciting, I think! :d 

Today my main symptom is exhaustion! I slept twelve hours last night and feel I could fall right back to sleep in an instant! I can't stop yawning! I had the weirdest dream that I was married to rob dyrdek (you know who he is? Random, he's not really my type lol) and he was so nice about me sleeping in and being a zombie. I also had he biggest engagement ring that took up my whole hand, not really my thing either haha 

This time I am writing down each symptom every day on a notepad so I can share it if I get a bfp. I don't know when I will test but I got my bfp last month in 10dpo, it was a chemical so I'm a little hesitant to test that early again buuuuut who knows? Ahhhhh! 

Bweaver, those are great signs! Are you writing down your symptoms each day? It will be cool to compare notes, haha!


----------



## gigglebox

Love rob dyrdek! Well, to watch, not to marry...i think he'd be a challenging spouse lol

How are your symptoms comparing to last month?


----------



## SugarBeth

Jealous of the symptoms everyone has! I have ZERO. Last month I had quite a few promising signs, this month there's absolutely nothing happening. Once again, I'm trying to make peace with the bfn I'm pretty positive is coming before it happens.

Hopefully this month it won't be such a big let down, since I'm trying to focus on Christmas coming up, but I thought I'd be okay last month and it really, really sucked. So we'll see! I do LOVE Christmas.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Haha kern I agree with giggle, I think rob would be a little too immature to deal with! Lol I'm not really jotting down my symptoms....but I kind of keep track in my calendar on my phone, like the days I had ewcm. I really should write down my symptoms....Maybe I will start!


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Love rob dyrdek! Well, to watch, not to marry...i think he'd be a challenging spouse lol
> 
> How are your symptoms comparing to last month?

Haha exactly. 

Compared to last month the exhauStion is the same, cm same. I'm not feeling nearly as crampy as last month which I hope is a good thing? I think last month I didn't really have symptoms until 7dpo, or I was just really good at telling myself I was crazy haha.


----------



## Mama_K

​I got my period on Friday &#128533; It was 10 days earlier than my period was last month! My period has been pretty irregular these last 3 months. Oh well, I'll take a 29 day cycle over a 39 cycle but it's frustrating. Good luck to you ladies who are in the tww.


----------



## Bweaver0906

So sorry mamak :( fx for next month for you!


----------



## Kern

:hugs:Aw mamak, that's crazy how irregular your cycles are? Have you checked to see if there's anything you can do to even them out? So frustrating when ttcing. I'm sorry dear.


----------



## Bweaver0906

How was everyone's day? Any more symptoms? I've noticed I still feel as if a cold mah start, I've had the feeling off and on a bit today. I felt this way yesterday, but it was HORRIBLE. It hit me so hard out of nowhere. I felt miserable. I've noticed I'm starting to swallow some snot( sorry I know that's gross). Maybe this is thinning mucus?


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds good bw! 
Mama, sorry she got you :( good luck this cycle!

Bw, i actually AM sick :dohh: i have a sore throat and sound like i've smoked since in the womb. I'm bloated as hell, too. Don't like this one bit, especially since i wanted to start walking more but i feel like laying on the couch....

Only 2dpo, so not really symptom spotting yet


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm feeling crampy at 8 dpo. My temps have been really low lately so I'm thinking I had weak ovulation/progesterone problems this cycle. Pretty sure this isn't my cycle but still hoping it is!

Hopefully I'll find out more at my annual this afternoon.


----------



## SugarBeth

Sorry MamaK that AF got you! That witch needs to stay away from all of us!

I was having quite bad cramps all yesterday night. I'm hoping it's not from AF coming and instead it's from an angry muscle around my pelvis after DH and I worked out. It was our first day back after 3 weeks off, so maybe I pushed too hard. 

Woke up at 4:30 AM with horrible nausea. No idea where it came from, I'm still 6 days before AF is due so definitely too early for it to be a pregnancy symptom, but it was ROUGH. The earliest I ever got sick in pregnancy is 3w, 6d with my daughter (it's how I realized I was pregnant) but that's more normal range. 

Honestly, my biggest hope is to make it 6 more days without AF. Even if I'm not pregnant, I really want to be on a normal cycle again!


----------



## Kern

Feeling out again today! Ugh! Really watery cm. had crazy vivid dreams last night. And had a runny nose all night but slept great! Today I'm feeling regular pms symptoms, I tend to get irritable about a week before af due so there's that. 

I am feeling like I've pulled muscles all around my pelvis area, like I have to be careful moving too quickly there. Not sure if pg sign or if I actually pulled something. Lol 

I just don't feel this cycle is it for me, last month I was feeling way more by now, I think it was actually 7dpo when I had the ib spot. :shrug: so who knows.


----------



## SugarBeth

We sound quite a bit alike, Kern! What CD are you again? It's a shame we both feel like it's totally over before it is. 

Dh says I'm super sensitive right now, but I don't view being sensitive and grumpy as a sign so much as I'm just grumpy over ttc and a little stressed over family and holiday stuff. 

Honestly I keep trying to focus on how badly I get morning sickness for months on end to make me feel better about not getting my bfp yet. lol


----------



## Kern

I'm cd20 and 7dpo. Getting lots of af type cramps now too. I become very irritable towards my duh about a week before af and I'm right there lol. I always have to remind him what time it is because he gets all defensive at first. I can't help it! I try!


----------



## gigglebox

Runny nose sounds good! When are you both testing?


----------



## SugarBeth

Dh doesn't know how to deal with it, because I pretty much NEVER take it out on him, but there's just so much going on right now. I do get that way when I'm pregnant, but I don't think that's a first symptom type of sign! lol

I'm not planning on testing until December 17th. AF is due on the 14th, but I keep getting it early and a few months ago it was two days late. Since it doesn't want to be on time, I'm not going to waste tests and instead give AF a few extra days.

Currently CD 22. Not exactly sure what DPO I am though since I wasn't keeping track.


----------



## Kern

I won't test until next Tuesday or Wednesday, I think af will be due Tuesday because I ovulated this time last week, a day early. I only know because I get very obvious ovulation pains.


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, i'll totes be testing early :haha: which means probably next tuesday (9dpo). I just know we'll bother get our sticky babies :thumbup: 

And Sugar, you'll be right after!

Tani, you still stalking? How are you feeling?


----------



## Tanikins

Im stalking. Not much in the way of helpful comments. Im waiting for all these christmas bfps

Im really nauseous buts no actual vom yet, alot of heaving though. Boobs are sore and HUGE. My belly after eating is so funny, i bloat so much i look 6 months gone. I got away really lightly with ms with oscar so im hoping the same this time. My entire pregnancy i was sick 5 times, i didnt find out till i was i weeks my symptoms were so 'flu' like i put it down to that


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm having the "I'm out" feeling too :/ I'm 5dpo and I am slightly crampy, like my period is preparing. Ugh.


----------



## Kern

Ahah we are quite the group, aren't we? When are you testing bweaver?

How many of us getting ready to poas? Haha seems like a lot!


----------



## SugarBeth

Haha, we're a rough crowd this cycle! Hopefully at least a few of us are wrong! If not, we'll be in great company next cycle.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ok so I obviously don't have my own tests for everyone to ohh and ahh over haha.. BUT we did DHs sperm test tonight! As long as there is a test line, sperm count is normal. So ladies, BFP?!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0703.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that's so neat! How much did it cost? Is that the $30 test? Might have to try that if we don't do the job this cycle...except we WILL!

Yup, bfp! I'd say he's about 12dpo :haha:


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> Wow that's so neat! How much did it cost? Is that the $30 test? Might have to try that if we don't do the job this cycle...except we WILL!
> 
> Yup, bfp! I'd say he's about 12dpo :haha:

Hahaha this gave me a good chuckle!! Yes, it was $35 from Amazon. Doesn't account for motility or morphology, but at least we know the boys are there!!! 

And YES you will get it this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern I think I will test next Friday, how about you?


----------



## Kern

Next tues or wed. :) feeling so confused today, my cm has completely dried up :cry: but I've had heartburn, more vivid dreams, and remember my symptom last month that my nails suddenly turned gorgeous, it happened again. :thumbup: I just don't know what to think. Sigh 

Oh and my bbs are sore in my armpit but could be spotting symptoms. Blahhhhh oh yeah and my husbands coffee smelled like cigarettes this morning. Gross.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Don't you just love symptom spotting?!?!? Lol

So I had cramps last night that lasted about 2 hours, then they completely went away and have not came back. That was at 5dpo, I'm 6dpo today. Implantation cramping maybe? Wishful thinking maybe? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

If it was implantation, you'll be able to get an early bfp if you test!

I'm a bad influence :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

okey start testing already! especially you Kern, lots of good symptoms and ur nails again! :test::test::test:


----------



## SugarBeth

Yes, lets get some tests happening in here! We need some happy BFPs to cheer up this group!

I still have ZERO symptoms. Not really expecting any either. I feel like something would be different by now, I'm on CD23 and AF is due in 5 days.


----------



## Kern

Hahah you guys! Terrible! I'm thinking of ordering some tests tonight actually. Hoping I won't need many! Haha. I will be 9dpo tomorrow......:happydance:

It's crazy because by this time last month I was having so many STRONG symptoms, I just knew. Now this month I'm back to questioning every thing! I did read that chemicals typically have strong symptoms, isn't that strange..? Doesn't make it easier for those of us ttcing after one! :dohh:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Haha giggle you are a bad influence!! I'm going to do my best to hold out until Friday of next week!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'll probably test on Friday or Saturday but I'm expecting a bfn based on my temps. I'm thinking I had another anovulatory cycle. Boo.

I went to my annual exam yesterday and saw a new ob affiliated with a vbac friendly hospital and she's totally supportive of a vbac for baby #2. Yay!

Based on my history with dd of not ovulating for 10 months and only having 1 period so far since the end of September, she's ready to get me ovulating! If im not pregnant or ovulating regulaly by the end of February, I'll be starting clomid to try to get ovulation jumpstarted. 

I got pregnant on my own once so fingers crossed that I won't have to go down that road!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sapphire I really hope your body starts ovulating naturally for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm feeling slightly nauseous tonight. My kids were horsing around and bumping into my belly and it was uncomfortable for me, I didn't want them even near my belly because it already feels off and every time they would bump me it would be worse lol. Ugh I really hope I'm not imagining all of this and it actually means something! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Battling a virus, which make symptom spotting virtually impossible! Only 3dpo though. Still feeling very confident :thumbup:


----------



## Bweaver0906

At least somebody here feels confident giggle! Lol so excited everyone is getting so close to testing time!!


----------



## Kern

9dpo today and for how "out" I felt yesterday I definitely feel "in" today. Woke up with the worst sinus headache and I refuse to take anything just in case. I have sore bb, montgomerys tubureles, nausea all day which makes me not want to eat anything. And yesterday where I was dry with cm today I am abundant with creamy cm. I'm also very tired, I took a three hour nap this morning and still want to sleep! Maybe this is all the sinus issues? Or maybe it's for real? 

Oh and also feeling lots of cramping and ovary pains today too. 

I'm still nervous to test too early in case it's another chemical. So we will see! 

How is everyone else today? Bweaver nausea is a good sign!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern how did you sneak in a 3 hour nap with a one year old?!

I'm still battling this stupid illness. Low grade fever and headache today. Only 4dpo though...


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to see everyone getting more positive! I so can't wait for the bfps to start popping up. 

I'm still the same, nothing new to report. No symptoms, still waiting for AF. Four days to go until it's due! Glad it'll at least be out of the way for Christmas, Christmas AFs are the worst!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern your symptoms sound so promising! I don't feel sick but my nose is slightly stuffy. It feels more like my one nostril could be a little swollen causing my "stuffy" feeling. I've also been feeling pinching near my uterus/ovaries. I've also had a bit of a headache and sleepy. I'm 7dpo today!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm loving hearing about all the promising symptoms! I can't wait to see test results.

Afm, I'm almost certainly out. I started spotting a bit today and thinking cd1 will be here tomorrow or Saturday based on the cramping. I think the pap smear and bd this week hurried things along a bit.

All signs are pointing to weak ovulation/immature egg for me this cycle because I ovulated (?) a bit late, had almost positive opks, had ewcm and a temp spike, but then temps dropped early. Also af looks like it will arrive within my normal 35 days range!

I'm bummed that I'm out obviously but excited my cycle was more normal than the last one. Here's hoping December will treat me nice and I'll be totally back on regular cycle. I'm not thrilled with the idea of having to induce ovulation with clomid :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sapphire I know how you feel. Last cycle I was out (obviously), but I was also happy that my cycles has returned to normal so quickly after getting my birth control removed. It's mixed feelings.


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Kern how did you sneak in a 3 hour nap with a one year old?!
> 
> I'm still battling this stupid illness. Low grade fever and headache today. Only 4dpo though...

Haha! My son actually napped three and a half hours this morning! I couldn't believe it myself! I thought maybe I'd get 45minutes but when I woke up and he was still sleeping I was in shock!


The other major symptom I forgot to mention is HEARTBURN! Holy cow I haven't had heartburn in years and today it's lasted pretty much all day, I've even taken gasx and still! If I'm not preggo then I'm dying. :haha:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern you HAVE to be pregnant! This whole stuffy/runny nose thing is throwing me off....I'm definitely not sick, not sign of that at all, yet my nose has been all over the place today!


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds good, both of you!

Kern, with the heart burn now, i'm convinced you did it again :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

You guys!!!!! i come to see bfps and noone is testing:growlmad:

Kern i think u are pregnant for sure :thumbup:


Im CD8 today, so boring!!! no ovulation no testing , nothing. I got bloody ewcm on CD5 and super glossy ewcm on CD6 but now it seems dry. 

Last year i went to a fortune teller and she told me that i will be pregnant before a year ends and its a boy. i will be testing new years eve! so what a coincidence right? I wouldnt believe her if she didnt tell me my husbands name and my future sons name (which is going to be husbands father's name). I wish i was back home and would see her again hehehehe


----------



## gigglebox

GR, she guessed your husband's name? That's pretty wild...

I know! I want to see some tests too!!! I'm only 5dpo but i'm about to start peeing one them to get a fix :haha:

My sickness is letting up quite a bit! And, the exciting thing is my boobs don't hurt! This was my first real "symptom" with DS as they always hurt up until af shows. 

I'm getting so excited!

Can't wait until monday! I am going to keep super busy this weekend!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> GR, she guessed your husband's name? That's pretty wild...
> 
> I know! I want to see some tests too!!! I'm only 5dpo but i'm about to start peeing one them to get a fix :haha:
> 
> My sickness is letting up quite a bit! And, the exciting thing is my boobs don't hurt! This was my first real "symptom" with DS as they always hurt up until af shows.
> 
> I'm getting so excited!
> 
> Can't wait until monday! I am going to keep super busy this weekend!

Yea when she guessed his name, i got scared lol thank god he told me at the end of the reading. Also i went with my cousin so as i was leaving, she said tell ur cousin to come in. How did she even know we were cousins. Freakky

Last cycle my boobs were hurting badly but got af, i dont rely on symptoms anymore. Also every pregnancy is different, so maybe u wont have sore boobs this time. FX!


----------



## Kern

Hahaha I'm so confident I'm pregnant that I'm worried I could be wrong. I've had those cycles where I get every symptom in the book and get af. So disappointing! My saving grace is that today in 10dpo my cm is still creamy and abundant, usually it's watery by now so close to af. I know it could change any moment but I'm crossing my fingers I've got a sticky bean!

I had heartburn for a little bit this morning again. So far those are my noticeable symptoms today, I'm sure I'll have more as I spot haha. 

I'm afraid to test! I'm afraid it will be positive and I'll have another chemical! I'm also afraid it will be negative and il spiral into depression! Lol. I'm gonna hold out!


----------



## GoldenRatio

10dpo! :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh my goodness, if I had those symptoms Kern, there is NO WAY I'd be waiting to test! I think it's more torture to wait than to find out. 

I know what you mean about being afraid to be disappointed or depressed, but I think the build up just makes it worse. 

We all can't wait to see your BFP!

AFM, I'm feeling grateful that AF isn't here yet. It's looking like I'm going back to my normal cycle, which is a big relief! Three more days until I hit my normal cycle AF due date.


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, 10dpo?! Omg please test! Personally, i feel so much better about af if i'm anticipating her arrival. 

I'm in your boat right now though....so sure we got it this month that i will feel so silly if we didn't :blush: 

But, unlike you, i'll already be testing by 8dpo haha


----------



## Kern

Haha you guys are funny. Maybe I'll test! Ahhh it makes me so nervous! I'm reading the two week wait site for bfp by dpo and most everyone got bfp by 10dpo, I just can't believe it's already here! What if I'm wrong??? :shrug:

Sugarbeth, defs feels good to know your body is getting back to normal, I was worried I'd be all messed up from the chemical but I just ovulated a day earlier than normal. Can't wait to see your bfp!


Giggle box, isn't it torture to feel like you know but then at the same time second guess everything? Haha like I must be crazy!!:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yes, this whole ttc malarkey is maddening! All the more reason to test, so we can live vicariously through you!

And, yes, there is a small chance it might be negative...but its ok! You WILL be pregnant eventually. A negative this cycle does not mean it's the end of your journey!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Since noone is testing, i will add some action here!


TMI for sure

We BDd last night and his semen seemed really thick and came right out. I know dehydration can make semen thick but how do we know if the sperms are going all the way up there with that consistency? 

I cant do head stand, my butt is million pounds and i cant understand how sperms can take of from the thick semen and reach the egg:wacko:


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm going to start posting my OPKs just so we can see some lines. I'm CD 10, so they are sad lines, but at least it's something!! LOL

Hoping I will O right after the weekend. DH and I haven't BD since AF- I think he's had enough of me!! haha maybe we will just hold out until I get my positive OPK and let 'er rip then. Maybe that's been our problem all along... to much BDing before O? Who knows, but willing to give something else a shot this time around!


----------



## maybe_baby_

GoldenRatio said:


> Since noone is testing, i will add some action here!
> 
> 
> TMI for sure
> 
> We BDd last night and his semen seemed really thick and came right out. I know dehydration can make semen thick but how do we know if the sperms are going all the way up there with that consistency?
> 
> I cant do head stand, my butt is million pounds and i cant understand how sperms can take of from the thick semen and reach the egg:wacko:

It liquefies after 20 minutes or so, so they can move better. I think it's only that consistency so that the swimmers stay in and can get to where they need to go :spermy:


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww I just had a thought, what if it was the consistency of water? As soon as he went and all came rushing back out&#8230; Sooooo gross! It's messy enough as it is ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Kern

So I tested on. 3.5hr hold and a stark white bfn. Last month I got my bfp at 10dpo. :cry: I'm feeling so out, all my symptoms must be fake. The abundant creamy cm and closed cervix is a trick and will change to af right before :blush:

What a waste of excitement. Well, I'll have a drink tonight and forget about tww! No more testing until af is late. I hate this game. :nope:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, methinks you're still in, especially since you didn't use fmu! My line with DS on 10dpo, with fmu, was so faint and colorless that people weren't sure if it was a "true" bfp. It wasn't until 11dpo that you could see it. And that was the old style first response.


----------



## SugarBeth

Don't lose heart, Kern! I'm still definitely feeling a bfp for you. I agree with Giggle, definitely try FMU at this stage. 

I personally never got a positive this early with any of my pregnancies. Just takes a bit longer for some pregnancies to show up.


----------



## Bweaver0906

It seems like everyone is doing pretty good!! I'm 8dpo, not really too much to report. My uterus is kind of like a sore muscle feeling. If I move to quickly it pulls. And I've had some dull quick shooting pains near my pelvis too. My cm was a little lotiony earlier, but tapered off. Ugh I wish I could test right now and it be accurate!! Lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern do not lose hope! I didn't get a bfp with my daughter until the day my period was actually due, and even then it was super faint.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm up late with heartburn. I wish I could count it as a symptom of possible pregnancy, but I'm 99.9% sure it's from totally stuffing myself at dinner. I rarely ever get heartburn outside of pregnancy, but it does happen once in a while. I'm thinking it's probably just one of those times, but darn it do I wish I could symptom spot! I'm still at zero symptoms. Going into 2 days until AF. I don't want AF to come early, but I"m getting impatient! I just want the next cycle to start. 

I'm a bit grumpy that DH and I messed up this cycle so much. He got a new job on a new shift and it resulted in us totally missing all the days up to O and MAYBE hitting it once during O, but most likely it was right after. After O, we DTD like crazy, so it's a shame we were just a little off on our timing by a few days. I feel like it's a totally wasted cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

You're still in with a chance Sugar, but i definitely get the desire to just get on with the next cycle when we feel the one we're on is a wash. Hope you're wrong!


----------



## SugarBeth

Looks like my initial thought was right, I just woke up and AF started. Two days early too, so once again I didn't make it to the full normal cycle. 
:cry:
Even knowing there was a 99% chance it wasn't happening, it's still upsetting. That was the last chance to get a bfp before Christmas (I had SO many Christmas reveal ideas ready!) and the last one for 2015. 

Hopefully 2016 starts off better.


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, how do you know when you ovulate? And what do you mean a "full cycle"? It's normal for women to fluctuate on ovulation up to a week, maybe you're just ovulating a couple days early? It's totally normal and nothing to be concerned by.

So sorry she showed though :(


----------



## Kern

So still totally bummed after last night. So I tried to drink a hard cider and it seriously tasted disgusting, I could only drink half before I stopped lol. Went to bed convinced all my symptoms were fake, we dtd last night. I used the restroom a few times but this morning I had yellow ewcm on toilet paper, super stretchy, and a tiny dot of blood? Like when I ib last month? How can I tell if it is ewcm or semen? Logically, it's probably semen, but my heart can't help but wish it's pregnancy cm


And sugarbeth, I'm so sorry to hear you're out, I most likely am too, it's a tough pill to swallow. And early too? Will you have one more cycle before the new year?


----------



## SugarBeth

My whole life I've been the standard 28 days every cycle every single month, so that's what I'm used to. It really throws me when it's not. Ovulation for me is easy to detect almost always, it's actually quite a sharp, painful experience each month. I definitely know when it's happening. However, I didn't record it this month so I don't know when it happened. It was while I wasn't keeping track of days, so I don't know where I was. I think I'm going to start Fertility Friend again and do this ttc full force again. 

I think I get antsy about cycle lengths because one of my ONLY symptoms back when I had ovarian cancer was suddenly very short, weird cycles. But I know that was very different from this, and this is almost definitely from breastfeeding. My son and I are struggling with weaning, I 100% want to be done and he 100% wants to nurse every hour. I have him down to about 3-4 times a day, but that's only in the last week or so.


----------



## SugarBeth

Dh promised this cycle that he's going to make sure we do better. This last cycle was rough due to his job shift change, but he's used to it now and he really, really wants an October baby. His birthday is in October, and our daughter's birthday is only 4 days away from mine in July so he's always wanted that too.

Kern, I'll be O'ing around the 28th, so no chance of a bfp until the new year!


----------



## Kern

That's great that he's on the same page with you! It will take some of the stress off! I'm sure you'll snag it !

Afm, I'm pretty sure it was semen, as I no longer have that cm, it's actually dry to lotiony now, no cream. Ughhh counting myself out as well.


----------



## Kern

Omg help! I just had more ewcm and I did the water test, definitely ewcm. It's very light pink tinged. Think it will turn to af or be implantation? Ahhhh


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, did you for sure ovulate already? Seems weird to see ewcm this late. Fx its a good sign. Ewcm definitely has a different texture for me. It will stretch several inches several times in a row where semen will start to break after stretching it a couple of times. 

Sugar, sorry about AF. It's always disappointing. Maybe a valentines day reveal?

Afm, I'm on cd1. I'd be okay with it because its in line with my normal 33-35 day cycles but... it's wayyy lighter than normal which is weird? Maybe it will get heavier tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, hopefully ib! :happydance: 

Ah, makes sense sugar. But won't a baby conceived next cycle be due September?

Afm....

Just HAD to pee on something, so i peed on an opk, and it looks positive....? Not sure what that means as i'm 6dpo but i hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Tanikins

My 1st bfp was on an opk.

Hoping this is your month gigs


----------



## Kern

Aw giggle box, that is def a good thing! Yay!

As for me.... I am getting ewcm when I wipe but only a little bit and it's yellow now, it looks like what I had last month but in way less amount. My cervix is still closed, medium and firm. It doesn't have the af smell, the distinct iron smell you know?

My back has been sore all day, I just changed bras and noticed my veins are popped. I just don't know, I don't want to get my hopes up but I just have a hard time believing I am out. I'll be devastated if af shows. :(


----------



## SugarBeth

A Valentine's Reveal would be really cute!

Due dates for me are tricky. So far I don't go into labor by myself and get induced at 42 weeks every time. So I have to take a normal due date and add two weeks. If I got pregnant this month, I'd most likely have the baby in the beginning of October. If I got pregnant the month after, I'd be due in the middle of the month and may end up with a November baby. 

So for me it's all guess work. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Kern and Tani! tani, what dpo did you get the positive opk? Kern, that is seriously weird..i really hope this is your month and your body isn't just being cruel! Do you chart temperature?

Sug, ahh, stubborn cervix, i see. That must have been really frustrating the first time! I was "done" by 36 weeks and was so sad to see my due date come and go, haha. But i only had gone past 3 days when my water broke--can't imagine 2 weeks!


----------



## Kern

I don't temp! I thought maybe I should lol. It's driving me crazy! I go back and forth, yes I am, no way I could be, ugh.


----------



## Bweaver0906

It's sounds like our group is about half and half! Some are starting a new cycle, and some are at the end waiting for that bfp!!! Kern, I understand the "I'm totally in" and the "I'm totally out" feelings. When I feel nothing or things that are out of the norm I tend to get excited, but then I start to cramp and I'm like ugh I'm out. I have been getting some cramping, nothing major or nothing that lasts long. I have also been getting sharp pinching pains. I had a huge wave of nausea earlier, it was horrible. But I also stuffed myself at Olive Garden about three hours prior to that....so that could have been the cause as well haha! I'm just hoping and praying that for those of us who are at the end of our cycle get our bfp this month!!!!


----------



## Kern

Bweaver! I hope this is our month!!! I feel we both have great symptoms, but are our minds playing tricks on us?mhaha


----------



## Bweaver0906

That's me thoughts as well! It sucks that your mind can sometimes create symptoms and drive you insane!!


----------



## SugarBeth

gigglebox said:


> Sug, ahh, stubborn cervix, i see. That must have been really frustrating the first time! I was "done" by 36 weeks and was so sad to see my due date come and go, haha. But i only had gone past 3 days when my water broke--can't imagine 2 weeks!

It. Is. HELL! Last time I actually got away with no new stretch marks until 40 weeks. By 42 weeks, I was COVERED and so upset! 40 weeks is hard, 41 weeks is barely liveable, 42 weeks is just warmed over death! :haha: I always feel done by 38 weeks but have to know that I still have a whole MONTH to go! The babies come out so healthy and ready for the outside at that stage though, so I'm grateful for that. 

I'm cheerleading everyone that's waiting to test. I can't wait to see everyone else's BFP. We always have at least one or two each cycle, can't wait to see who's the lucky ones this time! 
Kern and Bw, I have my bets placed on the two of you kicking off our bfp streak! Giggle, that positive opk sounds like you'll be getting it too!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: thank you Sug! I'm having those sickening doubts now ("i'm not feeling xyz so i must be out!") so i appreciate the positive thoughts from everyone here! I was feeling very confident but not so much today :(

Hoping i see some bfp's soon! Come on people, test!!! :haha:


----------



## Sapphire86

Beth 42 weeks sounds miserable! I never even had a chance to go into labor. My daughter was born at 36 weeks 0 days via csection. I'll be trying for a vbac with #2 barring any major complications. I'm scared my body won't know what to do (which is ridiculous I know).

I'm really suprised how few pregnancy tests we've collectively used this cycle. I only used one the day before my gyn appt and I'm a bit of a poas adict! I've gone through half of my 100 count stash of opks in the past 2 cycles!

I think af showed up on a few of us early. 

:dust: to those still waiting to test. Giggle, Kern, Bweaver? Who did I miss?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm tempted to test! I'm inky 10dpo today thought. I'm trying to wait until Friday!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern have you tested yet?!?!
I had a sore lower back earlier today. I haven't really has any cramps or anything, things have been pretty calm today. What about everyone else?


----------



## gigglebox

Bw! Kern! Test ladies! And show us even if you think it's negative because you may be wrong!

Me...i'm freaking RAVENOUSLY hungry! And our house is seriously lacking food!

And i can't stop shouting!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Since I have longer cycles I'm afraid it will be negative this early and then I will get discouraged lol I just have a weird feeling though that I'm not going to get my period. I had signs of it a week ago (two weeks before I'm due) which is weird for me. Now the week it's due....nothing!


----------



## Kern

I tested again. I don't know how long the hold was. Not fmu. Bfn. But I am super wet, like leaking tmi and it's lotiony cm not the watery stuff you get right before af and my cervix is too high to reach. I also had terrible gas pain that would not go away all night last night and a headache today. I wish I would just get that bfp! Ugh lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern when is your period actually due?


----------



## Kern

Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------



## Kern

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsoi0nywkl.jpeg

Depressing bfn to ogle. This sucks. :(


----------



## gigglebox

You're still early then. I really hope it turns up for you!

I exercised great restraint today. I was at kmart to return something and i thought, hey, no harm in seeing what their hpt selection is while i'm there...UGH, RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF ME WERE THE OLD FRER'S! But at $20 for three tests, just couldn't bring myself to do it...but man was it tempting!


----------



## gigglebox

Um, kern....i can definitely see a faint line...


----------



## Kern

Where? I don't see anything at all and I'm trying not to bawl my eyes out lol


----------



## gigglebox

Grrr i was trying to tweak it but i can't do it on my ipad. Hmm...


----------



## Kern

Hmmm well o even took the test apart and don't see anything. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe it's just my line eye :/ hope not though. Your symptoms are so convincing!


----------



## Kern

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/image.jpg2_zpsgbxwlwqd.jpg
https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/image.jpg1_zpswy5koec1.jpg


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern you're not due until next week? Here I am due this week and I'm afraid to test! Lol you're way early my dear! I thought you were ahead of me for some reason.


----------



## Kern

Lol I know. But I got my bfp last month at 10dpo so I should surely get it that early again. Lol. Ugh

I know if my cervix drops and opens its over, sometimes it's done it as late as the day of. So now we wait.

Wait, I'm 12 dpo, af should be due in 2 days, 3 max.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm 10dpo so I'm right behind you lol My nipples were sore for about 30 minutes, which has never happened to me, it was instant and I almost thought the one was leaking very little. It felt sticky. Now I'm getting cramping....ugh why is a woman's body so confusing!!


----------



## gigglebox

Whelp, my 8dpo test this morning was negative (as expected). Hope y'all have something better to share for the class!


----------



## Tanikins

We really are due a :bfp: now. Whats fate playing at


----------



## gigglebox

Right tani?! As much as i'd love to keep this thread going...really rather we all move to first tri :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Still cheering all of you on from the sidelines!! The symptoms sound so great, and I know we will have a few BFPs this month!!

I'm CD13 and waiting for my positive OPK. Watery cm yesterday and today and OPK is getting close but not quite there yet. We have not DTD since AF, but I thought maybe holding out will make DH more into it when it counts. :haha: Once I get the positive OPK, all bets are off and we will make up for lost time LOL I think I'm just worried that we were DTD a good amount before O, that by O time he wasn't that into it and maybe that's affecting our ability to get pregnant? Obviously I'm WAY overthinking but no harm in trying something different since what we've been doing clearly hasn't been working :dohh: 

We're also going to try preseed for the first time. I get very identifiable ewcm, but usually only one big glob and I don't know if that's a good thing. So we'll take preseed for a spin this cycle and see what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## Kern

13dpo now and so nervous about af. Feeling very wet that I keep running to bathroom and thinking she's here. No cramps though and cervix is really high and closed still. Af due tomorrow or Wednesday so I probably won't test until Thursday or so since I have testing anxiety now lol. 

How are you guys? We need a bfp!!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Where are our bfps ladies?!?!? We are due for at least one!!! It's still early for all of us, so keep those fingers crossed!! 

Afm, I noticed more nipple pain just about an hour ago that was just a few sharp pains really quick. I never ever get nipple pain, so let's hope it's a good sign!! Af is due in 4 days.....I really hope I get the chance to test!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I got a BFP OPK.. does that count?! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! And you are still required to share the photo of it! :haha:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Your wish is my command giggle! :haha:

Also have some ewcm going on... WOO DH here I come! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0717_1_1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bweaver0906

I just tested and got a bfn at 11dpo. Of course I know it could still be early and its 6 at night and I've drank a lot today. Im not doing to drink anything the rest of the night so I can test again tomorrow. Ugh! It's nice to see your positive maybe baby! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yay maybe :dance: go jump hubs!

Aww bw, you certainly didn't use optimum conditions so you're definitely not out! Guess we'll be testing buddies tomorrow.

I'll post mine if you post yours! :haha:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I promise to post tomorrow, either way! I'm hoping we have two bfps tomorrow!


----------



## Kern

Howdy yall. I would love for yall to get bfps tomorrow, will you be doing fmu? 

As for me, still no af! Not expecting her today but sometimes I spot or get other signs she's coming and nothing there! Cervix still high as heck, creamy cm, stretching in uterus, ovary pains, very thirsty today! I feel content and motivated! I got a lot of chores done today haha. Also took a nap. 

Hoping af stays away for 9 months!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi kern! I know I will be using fmu. I'm going to try to empty my bladder before bed and then let a new batch accumulate overnight lol! I keep getting signs that I really think I'm pregnant, but then I wonder if it's just my mind playing games on me. I've noticed quite a bit of pain in my nipples and that makes me suspicious. I have never gotten a positive before my af was due, so it may take up until the day I'm due. Who knows!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, i intend to test in the morning. I'm trying to stay super positive :) however i feel totally normal, which makes me doubt things as at the very least, with my son and the suspected c/p, i had a disinterest in food. I've kind of been waiting for that to hit and i'd have the "ah-ha!" Moment, but no such luck....

Going to sleep now. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Mama_K

​ hey ladies, I haven't been on here in several days. Hopefully some BFPs show up soon! I'm only on cd 9. I'm burnt out on this baby making. Last month we didn't have intercourse as much, I'm just tired of it. I know we need to obviously to get pregnant but ugh!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mama, sorry you're feeling that way. Maybe you need a TTC break, only have sex for the desire to have sex instead of a baby for a cycle?

Ok BW, as promised... :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bweaver0906

And mine giggle! 12dpo today, period due in 3 days. Guess I will be waiting until Friday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not seeing anything yet....do you see anything on mine? I feel like i see a shadow but thinking it's in my head. I'm going to take another one as soon as hubs leaves for work...


----------



## Bweaver0906

No I don't see anything :/ if we give it a couple more days we may have different results!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh this anticipation is killer!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I know, I know, I should just wait until tomorrow but I have so many tests and i can't help myself!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bweaver0906

Lol it sucks waiting!! I'm going to hold out until Friday morning I think! When af is due!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Yay finally some tests! Giggle I see a line on the blue dye test! Even tho I wouldn't trust a blue dye test, your ic may pick up more by tomorrow


----------



## babydustcass

I see a line on both giggle!!!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I see something on the IC, giggle!! Really hope it's the start of your BFP!!

golden and MamaK- I've missed you! Thought I was the only one in here who wasn't in the tww! Good luck catching those eggs and getting sticky beans this cycle!!


----------



## Tanikins

I see lines on the blue gigs. Get a frer


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately, i cannot rationalize buying a frer...i have over 15 wondfo's under my sink, another Equate, and 2 first signals (walmart cheapie). I know that if i'm pregnant, these other tests will show another line soon enough....that said, i reeeaaaaally want to go get a box of frer! But it would be irresponsible of me, especially with the holiday's and all that....


----------



## Kern

Ahhh bweaver, I don't see anything but that doesn't mean you're out! Your symptoms have me convinced this is your month!

Giggle I def see the start of a line on the blue dye! Are you gonna try a different test today? Lol

Afm, 14dpo today, af due today or tomorrow. Had nightmares last night I woke up to her, ugh. Didn't sleep well. No real life sign of her so far though. Hubby said we can't get any more tests until Friday. :( that's a long time to hold my breath!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, yes, i took two more tests just now (after 2 hour hold, no drinking) and i'm pretty sure they're both negative. I'm getting scared this isn't our month again :(


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Ugh, yes, i took two more tests just now (after 2 hour hold, no drinking) and i'm pretty sure they're both negative. I'm getting scared this isn't our month again :(

Can we see? I was always told to do 3.5 hour hold :shrug: id try again with fmu. I deffo see something on the blue.


----------



## Bweaver0906

We need to get the bfps rolling!


----------



## GoldenRatio

My opk is almost positive but I'm not sure how to post a pic on my phone, also I got ewcm! Never had ewcm like this before so I'm excited!


----------



## GoldenRatio

One is fmu and other one I just did so tonight it will be positive for sure
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Yay GR! So close!

Tani, my phone crapped out right before i took it. It's working again now but the tests are dry....no point, no line, and even if there was it'd likely be an evap :(


----------



## Kern

Woohoo, gr! Looking good, get that dh! :haha:

Bfns hurt, don't they? They make you question everything!! I try to brush them off but I get all bothered and depressed. :dohh: 

Still no af here, I think I'm mental, checking m cervix too much, I need to just chill! Still high, firm, and closed. Creamy cm, not huge amounts but def not the watery red mess of af. I took a shower earlier and my boobs feel so heavy and my left one had crazy veins going on! 

I've been a little nauseous today, not sure if it's anxiety of not knowing or a symptom. :shrug:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yayy GR, we are cycle buddies again! Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern I can't wait to see your next test!!! And yours too giggle!!! I'm so excited!! I absolutely love this part of the cycle haha.

Afm, I have no signs of af today, no cramping or anything. And in getting pain in my left nipple again, I got this last night too. It's like a needle poking through the very tip, and it just comes and goes. Very weird for me!


----------



## Kern

I think af is here. :( did a cervix check and have pink cm so I think that's it for me. Would explain the bfns, :( it's weird because my cervix is still high and closed. Ugh. Right on time too. Jerks. All I wanted for Christmas was a bfp. :cry: I was so sure we did everything right too. I won't be ttcing next month because I don't want both kids to share the same birthday month. Oh well. :cry:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern I'm so sorry :/ I always try to look at it this way, at least your period is on time and on track. What would be even worse is if you had bfn after bfn, and your period just being out of whack too. I know that doesn't make anything better, but you have at least something positive! Your body is doing what it should!


----------



## gigglebox

:( so sorry Kern!!! Your symptoms were so convincing! Our uteruses can be so damn cruel :cry:

Bw, i hope you cave and test tomorrow :blush: i'm a bad influence...

Heck, i'm a bad influence on _myself_. No seriously. I just bought FRER's. I made an agreement with myself that i wouldn't use them until tomorrow morning though...but believe you me, I was close to taking one at the walmart tonight. As fate would have it, there were two women already in there (presumably having a poop stand off) and i wasn't about to hang around waiting for some privacy...

My husband would be so disappointed. Seriously. We don't have money to spare and here i am, getting frer's when i already have a million tests! But these ones are seeensiiitveeee....

Ttc makes me crazy. Clearly.


----------



## Mama_K

maybe_baby_ said:


> I see something on the IC, giggle!! Really hope it's the start of your BFP!!
> 
> golden and MamaK- I've missed you! Thought I was the only one in here who wasn't in the tww! Good luck catching those eggs and getting sticky beans this cycle!!

I'm still here! Hopefully we all get them sticky beans this cycle. :flower:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Giggle we all buy frers secretly hehe don't feel bad, guys don't understand how ttc is and how magical is to carry a human inside the stomach. They are missing out! Can't wait to see ur frer results ! Fx!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Lol giggle you are such a bad influence! :) I still think I'm going to be good and wait to test until Friday. I think I can do it! I don't have any pregnancy tests in my house, so there's less temptation lol. So I will probably buy a cheapie test tomorrow so I can take it first thing Friday morning :)


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a plan :thumbup:

Waiting for hubs to go to work to take the frer. T minus 40 minutes...


----------



## Tanikins

gigglebox said:


> Sounds like a plan :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting for hubs to go to work to take the frer. T minus 40 minutes...

Saw your name an ridiculously excited. Tease :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

:cry: afraid I'm out yet again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle, I don't know about you but I know that I've never gotten a positive before my period was due, so do not feel out yet!!!! 

Kern, how are you doing?


----------



## Kern

I'm better now, thanks bweaver. Af is definitely here, I allowed myself to feel all of the feelings last night and then to get over it when I woke up this morning. I told my hubby I wanted to take a break because I literally out my life on pause for two weeks every month afraid I'll mess up conception, which means I stop working out, stop eati healthy, and stop everything but obsessing over false symptoms. 

And he said he doesn't want us to stop trying, so what if the next baby shares the same birthday month as our current son and it will happen when it happens and I should relax. Lol

So I'm counting today at cd1 since the bleeding really started this morning. I'm going to get back to the things I love and relax about the ttc, hopefully. At least I want symptom spot nearly as bad as I did this month. 


Enough about me lol! Any new symptoms bweaver? I can't wait for you to test! Giggle what dpo are you? Could be way too early still though I know how gutting a bfn is, boy do I know! 


I gotta say I love you ladies for being so supportive and understanding! I wish deciding to have a baby and then having one was as easy as buying a frer at the store, done! Hehe


----------



## gigglebox

I'm 10dpo. Both my son and my c/p lines were visible on a frer at 10dpo, which is why i feel out. Honestly, i don't feel pregnant at all. I'm having a hard time of this...especially since it was so easy with my son, and then having an "oopsy" with the c/p....like, how can it take so long now that we're actually trying?

I hear you Kern, I can't help but obsess about it in the tww. It's practically debilitating! And what really stings right now is 2 of my 3 local friends who are all due the same month as me found out this past week they're having girls (which I want), and another friend just found out last week she's pregnant....

I guess being sad doesn't change anything but it hurts.


----------



## Kern

Yep, I definitely hear you. All my friends are pregnant, or just had their babies. Every time I see a Facebook announcement or see a friend it just makes me want it that much more. We conceived my son on the third cycle and really the first month I paid attention to ovulation and such. Not with this one. I know it will happen when it should, it could even be next month! But the tww is so hard! I'm thankful I have ladies like you to share it with or I'd go crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto Kern! I'd be so much more of a nut job if I didn't have this outlet!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm so sorry ladies.. it really never gets any easier getting AF or seeing that BFN. You would think we would almost get immune to the feeling, but I think it's quite the opposite in that each one you get stings just a little more than the last because you've wanted it so bad for so long. Have to keep trying to remember that it will work when it's intended to, and that if it doesn't make it, the egg or swimmer just weren't strong enough to produce a healthy little one. I know if doesn't make it easier, but it's the best I got since I can't reach through the screen and give you all a big hug!!!

AFM- CD15. Think that maybe I O'd already on CD13 which seems a little early for me, but my temps have been going up. Usually my cycle is 27 days.. every once in awhile I have a 26 day cycle, but with a 12 day LP an O on CD13 would give me a 25 day cycle which I haven't had in the year plus that I've been logging my cycles. Seems weird, but if my temp stays elevated tomorrow, FF will give me solid crosshairs, so I guess we only got in a single BD on O day if that's the case. Hope it's enough to catch it, but I'm a little worried thinking we still had a few days until O. Last month I didn't O until 2 days after my positive OPK and this cycle I O'd same day. A little consistency would be helpful here!! haha


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern I'm glad to hear you're doing ok!! It is nice to have such s lovely group of ladies to just really listen and understand! We're always here for everyone! 

As for symptoms, I still have the needle like pain in my nipples that are sporadic. I am also gettin some jabbing pains in my uterus, but other than that, nothing. As of right now I do not feel one bit that af is on her way, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## gigglebox

consistency, Maybe? ha, that is a word foreign to our uteruses :haha: but I wish for the same thing! Preferably an early O date instead of 14 one month, 20 the next, 16 the one after...and :sex: on O day sound good :thumbup: I think that puts you on team blue :winkwink:

Bw, I am going to be miffed for your if you're not pregnant! Those things all sound so positive!


----------



## Kern

Yay bweaver! Sounds promising! I'm so excited for you.....we need a bfp in here haha!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm getting lower back pain now :/ I can't tell if I feel like af might come or if I'm looking so hard to feel if I have cramps that I'm giving myself cramps! Ugh!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Waiting for af sucks! I always hold out a little hope until she arrives in full force.

Kern, sorry about the :witch: 

Giggle, I'm sorry to hear about another bfn.

Bweaver, I get cramps before af but I also got cramps when I got pregnant with my daughter so I've found them to be an unreliable sign af is on her way for me!

Someone has to be due for a bfp!

I have to say that although I'm bummed about a lack of bfps, I'm happy to have you ladies around next month.

I'm on cd5 and have had a really weird period. It's been light every day but hasn't had the medium-light-spotting pattern like normal. I've spotted for 2 days and bled for 5 and I'm soooo done with it!

I'd be thrilled with a strong ovulation this cycle. If don't ovulate normally/get a bfp in this cycle, I'm going back to my gyn in Jan or Feb to take her up on her offer to get me ovulating! DH is kind of against clomid because of the risk of multiples but I think I can convince him.

In other news, i only have 1.5 days left until a 2 week Christmas break! And I'm giving semester exams so my next few days at work should be nice :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sapphire, cramps confuse me! lol. I didn't get cramping with my daughter at all. When I got pregnant with my son, I was with my now husband for only 6 months, and we found out we were pregnant. We weren't trying but weren't preventing. Before I found out I was pregnant with my son, I can remember being at work and having cramps and saying to my coworker "ugh my period is coming", and the it just never came. The sucky part is, since I wasn't ttc I wasn't tracking my cycles what so ever, so j don't even know when the cramping took place! Lol. But the pain is just in my lower back, it's a tender sore feeling. Nothing in the front as of right now. We will see I suppose.


----------



## Sapphire86

Being uncomfortable is terrible when you don't know if your pregnant or not. At least after a bfp you have a good reason for feeling rotten :)

Ttc sounds so simple on the surface but when you're in the midst of it it's a murky mess!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Agreed, sapphire, agreed!


----------



## gigglebox

Here, here!


----------



## gigglebox

Another bfn this morning. Definitely out. I know it's not over until the fat lady sings but with my lack of symptoms, and a bfn this late in the game, i'm pretty darn sure.

Oh well, nothing i can do. Cd1 will be saturday. Grrrrr....


----------



## maybe_baby_

So sorry giggle- maybe you will get a Christmas surprise!! =)

I am definitely in the TWW, just don't know how many dpo yet! I had two really high temps earlier in my cycle because it's been so grossly warm and I woke up sweating those two nights. If I discard them, FF says I Od on cd13. If I don't (and assuming my temp stays up tomorrow) FF will give me cross hairs on cd14. Think I'm going to keep the temps in there since O on cd14 sounds more normal for me anyway. What do you guys think?

We still only DTD once, so don't have big hopes for this cycle, but knowing my luck this will be the one that sticks since I'm not being insane =)


----------



## Bweaver0906

Maybe baby, we only dtd twice around ovulation (two days before and the day before ovulation when I had tons of ewcm) and I feel like we have a good chance so don't count yourself out! It only takes one time and one sperm to make a baby!

Afm, today is not a good day. I've been having issues at work with my new boss, who (pardon my French) is the biggest bitch I've ever met. I've had many instances with her where she's had me so angry I'm shaking. Today I cried all morning. I called my ceo, spoke to him, and walked out. I'm taking a personal day today. I can't be there. Then on the bright side I'm hoping part of my crying is being so emotional from being Preggo! Haha. It's rainy here, so it doesn't help my mood. :/


----------



## gigglebox

Rainy here too, bw. Makes things so much more...depressing. Wish i could just curl up and be a lump in bed today but DS says no!

What did your boss do? I quit one of my jobs because of a bitchy female boss. Her and i went head to head a lot because she was a terrible manager and overworked her staff. One of my coworkers was fired and she dumped part of her work on me, even though I was already working two jobs worth of crap. When i had a meeting with her and two other managers and told her i was being so overworked and I felt like she was trying to push me to quit, she gets all stern and says, "you should be flattered we think you can handle the work load!" Wtf?! Seriously? I quit not too long after that, had two other coworkers quit because of her, and she ran her departments into the ground and got fired within a year after I left. 

Wow....sorry i clearly still have resentment toward her lol


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle your situation sounds so similar to mine!! She is such a bitch, I have NEVER had an issue with a manager or even a coworker to this extent. I do all of her work and I take all of her bitchy, snotty asshole remarks and just take the hits, but at this point I am done. I walked out without even saying anything to her. I am the only employee that has been in my department longer than a year. I am needed and I pick up a lot of work and in turn she treats me like this? I have stood up to her twice and it has made no difference. Two other coworkers and my ceo himself have spoken to her, and she doesn't care to change. Ugh!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately, in my experience, standing up to bosses does little to no good. They usually have good standing with the higher ups and if sides have to be taken....

Did the others quit because of her?


----------



## SugarBeth

So sad for the lack of bfps and those who are out! :hugs: Eager for someone to get that lucky bfp that's overdue!

I'm now CD6. As if it wasn't bad enough that AF keeps showing up each month, it's getting steadily longer and heavier each month. Just makes me want a bfp even more, if that's possible!

A little nervous for this cycle, as I"m due to O on Christmas now. Holidays are rough to ttc on, especially ones where you're running around all day and have lots to do. Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and even the two days after it (with my son's birthday party) are all going to be crazy busy. 

Luckily DH is very motivated for this month, so I'm relying on him to get this done! I already told him that I don't care if I'm already asleep on those days, get me up and get things going! I'd love to start of 2016 in such a great way, especially because my angel baby's anniversary is coming up on January 11th. 

January always seems unlucky for us, it always brings hardship for the last few years in a row. Hoping this year can destroy that tradition.


----------



## Kern

I love how our cycles coordinate so someone is always in the tww! Keeps it exciting in here! Haha. Giggle you're definitely not out until af arrives!! 

Bweaver, sorry about that mess, so annoying! Hopefully the hormones are causing the emotions! Lol. Is af due for you tomorrow?

Cd2 here. Woo.....lol. Hubby has agreed to be my bd slave starting Christmas. He's not allowed to say no. Maahahaha.


----------



## Sapphire86

Sugar, I'm on cd6 too. I don't expect to ovulate until around new years (which is fine by me because I'll be staying in a house full of people the week of Christmas).

I'm happy to have af over so I can just kick back and enjoy the holidays!

I only have half a day of work tomorrow and then I'm off until the 4th. Hearing all the boss talk makes me love my job because I work with great people. I'm so sorry some of you are stuck with crummy bosses. 

I will say that even with good coworkers, I've been on edge and emotional the past couple of days and it's not even the right time for pms! Its gorgeous, dry, sunny, cool 65 here today so i can't even blame it on the rain! I should be happy but I get teary eyed way faster than normal right now. Ugh... hormones... definitely a love hate relationship.


----------



## SugarBeth

That is the ONE good thing about having AF this last week, Sapphire! No need to worry about it showing up over the holidays! We have a lot of traveling to do, so it's especially good. And I was thinking of wearing a white dress - now no worries!

Still sad that I won't be bringing a pregnancy announcement with us though! I've dreamt of announcing this Christmas for months. Oh well, not meant to be this time!


----------



## gigglebox

Hey, at least we can all participate in some holiday cheer, too! :drunk:


----------



## SugarBeth

LOL, I didn't think of that, giggle!

DH was making mixed drinks last week and I was too afraid of being pregnant to join him. 10 hours later AF arrived! I missed out for no reason. So Christmas and New Years will definitely be getting some wine and champagne!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Giggle, I learned today that one of my coworkers interviewed somewhere else and another is going back to school full time, there's a reason everyone is leaving! 

Anyway! Lol yes kern af is due tomorrow. When I think about my day today I instantly get stressed out and it brings cramps on, mainly in my back. In my heart I feel like af is going to stay away....but tomorrow we will see. I'm testing tomorrow morning


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> Hey, at least we can all participate in some holiday cheer, too! :drunk:

Hear hear!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Just started brown spotting :/ guess I'm out


----------



## Bweaver0906

I have to really dig for it lol but this just started :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GoldenRatio

Can be pregnancy spotting, doesn't look so red. 

I think I'm ovulating today so managed to do partial headstand lol my boobs are suffocating me :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm hoping that's what it is golden! 

Haha, I do damn near close to a headstand too! My husband thinks I'm ridiculous. Hahahaha


----------



## gigglebox

Omg GR! That's commitment! 

BW, hope it's just some spotting and nothing more....

And if it is, let's just all get smash drunk this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

hahahhaha DH thinks I'm weird too :D but who cares! He needs to love me no matter what I do:)


----------



## SugarBeth

Hahaha, I'm so glad others do the crazy headstand position too! I always feel so silly and DH always laughs at me, but I'm giving those swimmers the best chance! lol

Fingers crossed it's not AF, bw!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Soooo im bit confused at this moment:wacko:

Cd12 morning- faint opk and evening- positive opk
Cd13 morning and evening were positive 
Cd14 morning- positive opk and eveining- faint opk
Cd15 morning-faint opk

I had both side ovulation pain on Cd13 night and left side pain on Cd14 afternoon. So i would say i ovulated Cd14 by looking at opks and symptoms, but i was checking my temp last couple days and my temp has been low at 36.2

What should i do now :coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

:sex: is always the answer! When in doubt, :sex: !!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> :sex: is always the answer! When in doubt, :sex: !!!

Thats the plan, but i hate not having control over my ovulation date :growlmad:

Did you test today?


----------



## Kern

Oh no bweaver! Hope it's nothing! If not, at least we will all be together again? Yeah!?

I haven't done the handstand thing but I'm going to especially since my husband was like "we need to let it marinade" hehe.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I did get af today :/ I'm bummed but not overly depressed lol I think I've done good not obsessing over it, so it helps. I have my 2 and 4 year old to keep me busy in the mean time! I hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## gigglebox

BFN again today (12dpo). Tomorrow should be cycle day 1 for me :( i'm having a hard time swallowing the negative this month....I just hate that even though timing was perfect, and no matter how badly i want it, there is basically nothing I can do.

Even though it doesn't change anything, I am obsessively googling stories of anyone who still ended up pregnant after a 12dpo negative. I know it's not going to be how my story ends up but af isn't here quite yet and i'm holding on to that last sliver of hope!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, what is with AF haunting all of us? It's been much too long since we've had good news! 

STILL waiting for AF to be officially over. Hoping to start BD'ing as soon as possible, just in case I'm somehow O'ing before I think I am and missing it. I'm CD7 right now, usually I'm all done by this point but each cycle gets worse!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Let's make January out month!!! We need to start the new year off right!!


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, SOMEONE needs a bfp! Statistically, our group is overdue!

I hope we get pregnant soon...I fear the idea of having a teeny tiny baby in the winter...


----------



## Sapphire86

DD is a September baby and it was fun having her be so little at Christmas. We have the cutest picture of her laying under the tree with a pile of Christmas stuffed animals. The holiday season after she turned one was the hard one because she just started walking and was into everything.

But... it also is pretty warm here. We might get one hard freeze a year where it stays below 32 all day. So all she needed was a blanket in her car seat to keep warm.

I got pregnant in Jan three years ago and hope the kids won't have birthdays too close together but I want a baby more than I care about birthdays :) 

I got home early yesterday from work for Christmas break and made a big batch of Christmas cookies for the first time in a few years. My two year old played in the kitchen while I baked (for 5 hours!). I will miss that freedom when baby #2 arrives.


----------



## SugarBeth

I had my last baby at the end of December in 2013. Snowy, icy, cold December. It was HELL! I was terrified that there would be a bad snow storm, or bad driving that caused back up accidents. Taking an infant to the doctors every two weeks was terrible with all the crazy bundling that had to be done. Then at 6 weeks old he caught RSV and had to have a hospital stay for days. 

I vowed to never have a winter baby again. But this isn't looking good! I don't want to skip 5 months of ttc just to avoid a huge chunk of the year. I assumed since we started trying when the due dates were in the middle of the summer, this wouldn't be an issue. But if this next cycle isn't a bfp, then I'll end up with a November baby at best, or a baby even further into the winter if that doesn't work.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm on cd8 and am still having some light brown spotting mixed with watery cm. Watery cm is a little unusual for me. I had a light but long period but now am having a ton of watery cm. 

I was planning on starting opks on cd12 but now I'm wondering if I should start tomorrow on cd9. Fellow opk users, what do you think? My short cycles are usually 30 days but maybe this one will be weird?


----------



## gigglebox

Is a light period usual for you? If not, maybe you should take an hpt just to be sure?

Regarding opk's, if you're getting watery cm, might be a good time to try the opk's since watery cm is also considered fertile.


----------



## GoldenRatio

hey ladies! no action here ha!

Giggle did u get af?

Maybe_baby how is tww going?

I think im done ovulation but donno what dpo i am, not testing until new years eve


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, officially cycle day 2. I've decided this cycle, instead of paying super close attention, i'm just scheduling a day to test: january 15th. It's a friday...just feels like a good day of the week to test. That'll be cd27 if i calculated correctly. So i'm only going to mark what day i ovulate, since i can't ignore the pain, but i'm not going to symptom spot unless anything super out of the ordinary happens.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Yup, officially cycle day 2. I've decided this cycle, instead of paying super close attention, i'm just scheduling a day to test: january 15th. It's a friday...just feels like a good day of the week to test. That'll be cd27 if i calculated correctly. So i'm only going to mark what day i ovulate, since i can't ignore the pain, but i'm not going to symptom spot unless anything super out of the ordinary happens.


i agree! i had so many promising cycles that i dont think any of my symptoms were real :cry: im trying not to symptom spot and not stressed about what dpo i'm in, just gonna let it be. Im sure af will show up before i test lol


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm on cd10 and started opks yesterday. Still have watery cm and feeling less emotional than last week so I'm hoping I'll ovulate sometime this week.

I admire the laid back approach. I was "laid back" for 9 months when ttc dd but I was soooo stressed and worried about infertility. This time I jumped in with opks and temping, knowing it would probably take awhile, starting with cycle 1 and I'm so much less stressed :) My type A personality is actually calmer when I've taken control of some part of this process and am in a routine because at least I'm collecting data :)

I'm loving being off for the holidays! DH and I are going to Houston to go ice skating tomorrow and are leaving dd with my inlaws while we get a hotel for a night. I haven't left her overnight before and she's 2!


----------



## SugarBeth

CD9ish today. Was having ovary stabbing pains last night, which seems much too early to be O. But, I wonder if I am o'ing earlier and that's why we're not getting pregnant. Planning to start BD'ing tonight and every day for the rest of the week to try and fully cover when it could be happening. Still crossing my fingers that the busy holidays won't get in the way!


----------



## Sapphire86

Good luck sugarbeth!


----------



## GoldenRatio

You guys about to ovulate, there will be action here always since we are not all synced. 

Sapphire, i like collecting data too which is why i used opks and temped coupled days until i confirmed ovulation. But im trying not to symptom spot and peeing on stick every couple hours like i did last cycles. Im worried about infertility but i feel better this cycle because i have ultrasound booked to check everything right after af arrives. 

I got a really bad news today, one of the bloggers i follow , lost her daughter today. 3 years old, she had diarrhea for two days and passed today. Its like a sick joke, can u imagine how painful it must be for her mother. It breaks my heart even tho i didnt know her in person. 

Appreciate your family and kids, you never know when God decides to take them away. :hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone!! I'm glad to see everyone doing well. I'm on cd3! lol so exciting! Like some of you, I will not be symptom spotting any longer. I had such promising symptoms this month, and nothing. However we will be making more if an effort this month. We typical long bd the day before o, and then that's it (minus random days we have sex). My husband works 3rd shift, so it's hard at times (no pun intended haha!). But I've decided we're going to bd everyday from cd10-cd20. I feel like that will cover all basis! I can't wait to be in the tww again!


----------



## Kern

Cd6 today. Nothing much to report except that I'm not doing any symptom spotting this time. Done with that!


Golden ratio that is absolutely awful. Was that the only sign she was sick? I don't know how I would handle that. Before my son my biggest fear was dying unexpectedly, now my biggest fear is losing him before I go, I couldn't even imagine. It literally breaks my heart to hear people losing their children. Or when I see super sick children on my newsfeed. It's not fair. Wish I could take it all away.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed...you just hope it never happens to anyone, and it is just so tragic when it does. You've reminded me that i'd really love to do something for the pediatric until at our local hospital...and, if i ever come into money, i'd love to do something for the old folks at assisted living. I feel bad for them too....it's like society thinks their a lost cause.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Cd6 today. Nothing much to report except that I'm not doing any symptom spotting this time. Done with that!
> 
> 
> Golden ratio that is absolutely awful. Was that the only sign she was sick? I don't know how I would handle that. Before my son my biggest fear was dying unexpectedly, now my biggest fear is losing him before I go, I couldn't even imagine. It literally breaks my heart to hear people losing their children. Or when I see super sick children on my newsfeed. It's not fair. Wish I could take it all away.

Only sign was diarrhea and probably doctors didnt care that much. Doesn't matter how old a baby or kid is, its really hard for a mother to see that. I seriously wouldnt know what to do with myself if that ever happens to me.

Anyways coming back to my baby making project. Im CD19 today and even tho i said im not gonna symptom spot, i cant help it lol But the good part is, i dont have any symptoms, just cramps:coffee:


----------



## Tanikins

Im still checking In here. Im really hoping you all get your :bfp: soon


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Im still checking In here. Im really hoping you all get your :bfp: soon

Hey Tani! how is the pregnancy going? did u get morning sickness?


----------



## Tanikins

Ive been quite nauseous and done a bit of dry heaving but only 1 vom. I was only sick 5 times last time though. Stomach of iron


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tanikins said:


> Ive been quite nauseous and done a bit of dry heaving but only 1 vom. I was only sick 5 times last time though. Stomach of iron

Thats not bad! nausea is gross, i hope i wont get it.


----------



## Kern

I've been having a hard time these last few days mourning my chemical. I think it's because my BFF is pregnant with her first and she's due 7/10' if mine stuck it would have been due 7/24, it would have been fun to be so close together and share in our experience. I get updates on how she's feeling and can't help but feel the blues about it. But I have to remember that they tried almost an entire year because her cycles were so random. I'm so very happy and excited for her, don't get me wrong, I just wish I could have shared in that journey with her.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> I've been having a hard time these last few days mourning my chemical. I think it's because my BFF is pregnant with her first and she's due 7/10' if mine stuck it would have been due 7/24, it would have been fun to be so close together and share in our experience. I get updates on how she's feeling and can't help but feel the blues about it. But I have to remember that they tried almost an entire year because her cycles were so random. I'm so very happy and excited for her, don't get me wrong, I just wish I could have shared in that journey with her.

I think its normal to feel this way, i do feel the same about my friends being pregnant even tho i didnt have any chemical or pregnancy happened yet. Im happy for them but cant stop questioning why its so hard for me and so easy for other ppl. I dont wanna come to a point that i start questioning my faith. 

Just try to see it from positive side, at least your are healthy and fertile. How if you werent ovulating and has 90days long cycles! or didnt hav ovaries or tubes. We hav lots to be thankful of. Im sure our time will come, just not sure when. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

I feel you Kern. I would have been due the same time as three other friends...but i had a thought i shared elsewhere on here and thought i'd share it here, too:

You know, i've thought about my son, and how i had hoped for months and months before we tried for him that i'd get my "oops" baby because i was emotionally ready for awhile.

I realize now, had we conceived any other cycle, i wouldn't have my son. I am so thankful for him! I am thinking that now, after a c/p and a few cycles of trying, that the baby i end up with will be the one i love and the one that couldn't have been conceived any other time.

Hope that made sense, haha


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle, I feel the same way about my daughter. I waited 10 months to conceive her and another 8 to meet her and it was worth every day I waited. 

Thank you for that reminder!


----------



## Kern

Good reminder giggle! We definitely have a lot to be thankful for, definitely. I know in the right time baby 2 will be here and it will be perfect. I'm just being impatient lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

I struggle with patience too! I constantly find reasons why this cycle wasn't the perfect timing anyway, but then as soon as I get AF, I start seeing all these tiny little babies, or pregnant women and it makes me so sad! I didn't want a winter baby, I had so many bad experiences with my last winter baby, but I know there's no way I'm going to stop ttc'ing through the winter months because I just want a new little baby that timing no longer matters. 

Really crossing my fingers this month. Started BD'ing nightly on CD10, hoping that if I O'ed early, I'm going to get it this time. Only on CD12 now, so I have a while to go!


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like you're ready to get sh* done Sugar! I like your approach :thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

Haha, definitely! Not taking any chances this cycle. 

It's a bit odd though, my CM still occasionally has what looks like tiny amounts of old blood tinting it. I'm CD12, so it should have been over, but this AF was longer than normal too. I don't know if its just an odd cycle or what. But I'm not sure if still having some old blood mixed in means that I'll O later or if that doesn't matter? Not really sure what's going on, just hoping it doesn't affect anything. I'm already working against a little sickness too. I'm definitely having O pains and tenderness, so I'm hoping everything is fine and on time.


----------



## gigglebox

Just to ease your fears...i spot until at least 11, but usually 12dpo every month. My o date varies cycle to cycle, but i really don't think the spotting has any affect on it. I think you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Sorry I have been MIA.. has been busy around the holidays, and I had to travel to Virginia this weekend for a wedding to boot. 8dpo today and took this test. Keep thinking there is something catching my eye, although I say that every cycle. Haha at any rate, here's my test for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0731.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SugarBeth

I have been feeling EXTREMELY pregnant the last 4 days. I have some kind of sickness that's mostly really bad nausea, heartburn, exhausted and runny nose. I have never felt like this outside of pregnancy. If I was on a different part of the cycle, I'd say I was 100% pregnant. Instead, I had a period two weeks ago and still possibly waiting to ovulate. No idea what's wrong with me, but it's really bothering me. Just being near the kitchen makes me need to puke. :wacko:



gigglebox said:


> Just to ease your fears...i spot until at least 11, but usually 12dpo every month. My o date varies cycle to cycle, but i really don't think the spotting has any affect on it. I think you'll be fine :thumbup:

That does make me feel better! It seems to have stopped today. Never had that before and it seemed so weird.

Good luck, maybe_baby!! I can never see lines well on this laptop so I can't add my input yet, but I hope you get lucky this cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, didn't you say you also had a really weird period? Did you test "just to make sure"?

I'm over here trying not to pay attention to anything body-wise. Honestly, i don't even know why cycle day i'm on, although i think it's 6 now that i'm calculating it...i had a really strange clot of blood on a tampon a couple days ago. I was a also a day late for my period....wondering if that indicating anything, like a blastocyst failing to implant, or it was just "one of those things"...


----------



## Sapphire86

Merry Christmas! I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I was with the inlaws and we're all sick of each other but having a great time too. There's 7 people and 3 dogs in a 3 bed 2 bath farmhouse!

I'm on cd14 today and have an almost positive opk but still having creamy cm although its more abundant than the last couple days. The control line is the one next to the blue label. I hope I get a positive tomorrow or Sunday. I'll test twice a day tomorrow if I packed an extra test.

I've been getting in a lot of bd up until today... feeling kind of crummy from all the sweets. Maybe we'll sneak away tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







20151225_201405-1-resized-1024.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maybe_baby_

11dpo for me and still BFN. Feeling like this is just not ever going to happen for us.


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> 11dpo for me and still BFN. Feeling like this is just not ever going to happen for us.


I feel the same, I'm never gonna see the second line :(


----------



## gigglebox

I know negatives are discouraging but we are still so early in our journeys :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

(((hugs))) to those feeling lost!

I am too. No idea what's happening this cycle. I just stopped having a piece of uteran lining come out once or twice a day yesterday (for the last two days it was just once) and I'm now day 15. Not sure if that has pushed off my cycle a bit. I think I may just be entering O now but unsure. I also have an upper respiratory infection and what seems like a bit of a tummy bug at the same time. My son's birthday is tomorrow and I'm feeling so overwhelmed!

I just want everything to get better and me be all healthy again so I can focus on getting pregnant!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone! I hope everyone's Christmas was nice! Ours was very eventful and I'm dreading having to go back to work tomorrow haha!

As for the baby making game, today is cd 10 for me. Hubby and I are going to dtd from now until cd 20, so our bases are covered. He's been warned and is accepting the offer lol. I'm definitely going to try not to symptom spot anymore, it gives such false hope. This is cycle 3 of ttc for me, so I'm trying not to get discouraged. Good luck to those of you in the tww!


----------



## Kern

Hey everyone! Crazy holidays right? Cd12 here, getting the fun baby dancing in! Favorite part of the cycle hehe. I'm going to try very hard not to symptom spot this tww and be relaxed about it. I definitely will not be testing until I miss af! Whew!

How is everyone?


----------



## gigglebox

I hope we all have it this month! I'm not paying attention to my cycle at all. I know i'm cd8 but that's because i checked today. I'm going to hopefully keep it that way....although i can't ignore ovulation since it's painful :( not sure how i'm going to deal with that...hopefully i can just mark it somewhere and i'll try not to calculate my dpo's.

Hope this works!


----------



## gigglebox

Is anyone in the tww?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I'm in tww, not sure what dpo tho since I didn't temp. 

Haven't tested and got no symptoms


----------



## gigglebox

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> When do you plan on testing?

I tested 5-6dpo and got upset over bfn lol so hubby said no testing until new years eve. I hope i can hold my promise :blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

I don't think I'm in the TWW, even though I'm cd16. I thought I was starting to O the other day, but then it just disappeared and dried up. So I have no idea where O is, or if it already happened or just didn't happen at all. 

The holidays and sicknesses got the better of us. We were BD'ing every day, but DH got my sickness on Christmas and we ended up not doing anything since with both of us under the weather.

My "baby" turned 2 yesterday, it was bittersweet. He's definitely no longer a baby. I'm currently weaning him, he's mostly down to just nursing at night and to go to bed. I'm hoping that once it's all done, my cycles will be normal. I don't understand why my cycles are this crazy, every month seems to be off. This month it seems like I Have no chance because I don't know what happened to O'ing!


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm technically in the TWW, but sure I'm out. My temps plummeted this morning which seems telling that AF will be here tomorrow. Also has some light pink spotting when I went to the bathroom earlier (weird because I never spot, but I'm sure it's AF related.)

DH and I are taking a 6 month break from TTC. I'm going to continue temping and tracking my cycles closely so that I have all the data should we need to talk to someone in the future about getting pregnant. I figure it will be helpful for them to see that I've been ovulating regularly every month, have a normal length luteal phase, etc.

I will still stick around here to follow each of your TTC journeys and I will be cheering you along! My hope is that by the time DH and I start trying again, all of you will have baby bumps!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby dont give p until af shows p! 

So i think im gonna stop taking prenatals and just take folic acid because since i started prenatals, i hav been gaining weight and thats the only change i did to my diet. 

4 cycles of ttc, i gained like 16 pounds:cry::cry:

What do u ladies think?


----------



## Mama_K

Hello everyone! Hope all you ladies had a merry Christmas. I'm in the tww. Had lots of ew mucus this month, hopefully I get my BFP. I hope someone does! Fingers crossed some BFPs pop up &#128522; I have noted for the last past 3 mornings, I'm very queasy and gaggy first thing when I wake up. I at first wasn't going to even bring it up to my husband, but I have been refusing breakfast and he noticed so I told him I wasn't feeling well. He said,"Well maybe you're pregnant!" I hope so!


----------



## Mama_K

GoldenRatio said:


> Maybe_baby dont give p until af shows p!
> 
> So i think im gonna stop taking prenatals and just take folic acid because since i started prenatals, i hav been gaining weight and thats the only change i did to my diet.
> 
> 4 cycles of ttc, i gained like 16 pounds:cry::cry:
> 
> What do u ladies think?

Hmmm, I've never heard of prenatals causing weight gain. Have you spoke w your doctor about it?


----------



## gigglebox

Gr, could it be stress related weight gain? Stress will raise your cortisol levels which makes you gain weight. It might also make you eat more--i know i personally reach for sugar when i'm stressed, and ttc is stressful business!

Mama, why the break?


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Gr, could it be stress related weight gain? Stress will raise your cortisol levels which makes you gain weight. It might also make you eat more--i know i personally reach for sugar when i'm stressed, and ttc is stressful business!
> 
> Mama, why the break?

Can be stressed, but im keep blaming the prenatals in my head. My doctor told me to take folic acid so i havent talked to him about the prenatal vitamins. When i google, some sites say that prenatals help weight gain and some sites say otherwise. Might be increasing my appetite. I know its just a vitamin but i will stop and see how it goes. 

CD26 today, forgot to bring tamps and my pms pills to work, so fx i dont get af today!!! I started to get af coming kinda cramps. Since af is coming, im allowed to symptom spot lol
Cold and achy legs, achy lower back, lots of acne, nails growing faster than before, feel super bloated and fat. Thats all :blush:


----------



## maybe_baby_

I am definitely out. Wishing everyone else good luck with the next cycle, especially to those who are in the TWW!:hugs:


----------



## Mama_K

gigglebox said:


> Gr, could it be stress related weight gain? Stress will raise your cortisol levels which makes you gain weight. It might also make you eat more--i know i personally reach for sugar when i'm stressed, and ttc is stressful business!
> 
> Mama, why the break?

I've just had a lot of stuff going on at our home. Things are calming down a bit now. I thought when I'd check back here, I'd see some BFPs. Really hoping for some soon! Why is it so hard to get pregnant??:winkwink:


----------



## SugarBeth

I think I O'ed today! I'm really, really hoping I did. DH and I both agreed that it seemed like it was O between the cm and my ovary hurting a lot. It's late getting here, I'm cd17 or 18, but I'd be so relieved just to know that I didn't skip this cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Since hubs seems to have an intuition about you, i'd say you probably did :thumbup: good luck!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks! I'm so relieved, I was getting worried. For three months my cycles have been messy with only being 23-26 days long and now ovulation being put off. I'm trying to finish weaning my son, who barely nurses anymore but maybe it's still effecting my body more than I thought it would.

I've been breastfeeding for the last 4 1/2 years, with only three months of a short hiatus in there. I don't think my body knows how to not make milk at this point! :haha:


----------



## GoldenRatio

This cycle felt like million days! longest tww ever, i just want af to show up so i can move on with my life. :cry::cry::cry:

I had terrible headache today and cant wait to pop some painkillers as soon as af shows p.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm on cd19 and I think I'm 5 dpo. I suspect I ovulated on cd14 (christmas day!) but am not sure. I got a couple of nearly positive opks but not a true positive even though I tested twice a day for several days. I marked it as positive byt may change it if temps go down. My temps seem to confirm ovulation but we'll see what they do over the next few days. 

I'm going to try to wait until Jan 8 to test at 14 dpo when af should be due.


----------



## Kern

I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today, we didn't bd as much as I liked, will probably tonight, possibly tomorrow. So we will see!


----------



## gigglebox

How exciting that a lot of y'all will be in the tww shortly! I can't wait to see some tests! Seriously, it's been too long since we've had any bfp's. On the plus side, statistically at LEAST one of us should be getting a bfp this cycle!


----------



## coquis224

Hello ladies may i join you? I haven't been on in awhile but I finally got my bfp in November after almost 2 years of trying .... i think losing 30 lbs is what did it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey ladies! I'm writing to you from the hospital. 

Last night I had HORRIBLE abdominal pain. It was crippling. I woke up my husband and we went to the ER an it's been a wild ride since then. 

I was first told that I'm pregnant, but miscarrying. Then I was told I'm pregnant, but they don't know if I'll miscarry or not, and the bleeding and pain I'm having is from my ovary having a big cyst that's bleeding into my abdomen. They're trying to determine if I need surgery and if I might have a twin in the ovary/falliopian tube area. I only have one ovary/tube so it's especially scary - if I lose it, I'm all done with having kids. There's been many tears and scares all night. 

So I'm currently pregnant, unknown if it'll make it right now and unknown if I'll need surgery or what the future is for my ovary/tube. 

Prayers are appreciated!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Sugar, i hope you're ok! How far along do they think you are? Aren't you only cd20 or so? What a shock.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tanikins

Omg Sugar i really hope things work out. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Yep, I'm on cd20, which is why I was so alarmed when it seemed like I started my period yesterday. They said I'm probably about a week pregnant. They just ran all my numbers, and it's right in the middle - so they can't confirm yet if it's a viable pregnancy in the uterus, or a miscarriage, or an ectopic. They said I'll be in the hospital for the next few days to be monitored since ectopics are so dangerous. I'm tender and sore due to bleeding from the ruptured cyst. 
Of course I'm praying that some miracle happens, but they said it's about a 70% chance that I'm going to miscarry, and hopefully it'll be a natural miscarriage and not a surgical eptopic one. I'm mostly just terrified of going into surgery and having more parts removed. My doctor understands that I want every chance to have more kids, so he'll at least see what he can do if we do need to go in.


----------



## Sapphire86

:hugs: Sugar


----------



## gigglebox

Don't let the numbers scare you. I was told i would probably miscarry and had only a 15% chance, and he's fine and sleeping in the other room :hugs: sending you positive vibes!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aww, that's awesome, giggle!


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, how are things going?

how is everyone doing? I think I'm going to ov tomorrow...however I told myself I'd wait to test until the 15th regardless of my ovulation date. I hope I can hold out that long and AF doesn't come and ruin the party!


----------



## SugarBeth

So far nothing much new here, they'll be doing final testing to diagnose the pregnancy at 5 AM. As of right now, I'm spotting - which could be from either my bleeding cyst or from miscarrying, they don't know. I'm not in much pain so I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that means I'm not having an ectopic.

I feel like I'll get through the miscarriage, it sucks terribly and it'll be very upsetting, but I'll be able to work through it. I'm not sure how I can work through an ectopic taking away all my natural fertility and having to say goodbye to the idea of having more babies. 

They said the chances are very low of having a viable pregnancy, so I'm trying to not even think it's a possibility. In my mind, I'm miscarrying. If it turns out I'm not, then WONDERFUL, but I don't want to hope for viability and then be crushed again. 

No idea if, as long as it's not an ectopic, I can continue TTC right away or will have to wait.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, so help me understand the time line...you ovulated around cd12 or so? And then bleeding started? So the pregnancy is only a week old...i.e. A week after conception?

I'm not trying to give false hope...but the way i understand it, an ectopic doesn't usually cause problem until later in the pregnancy. Also,mmiscariages don't generally start until after periods are due...so, based on my limited knowledge and not being a doctor, i would imagine the spotting is cyst related...but i guess you'll have answers soon enough. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SugarBeth

gigglebox said:


> Ok, so help me understand the time line...you ovulated around cd12 or so? And then bleeding started? So the pregnancy is only a week old...i.e. A week after conception?
> 
> I'm not trying to give false hope...but the way i understand it, an ectopic doesn't usually cause problem until later in the pregnancy. Also,mmiscariages don't generally start until after periods are due...so, based on my limited knowledge and not being a doctor, i would imagine the spotting is cyst related...but i guess you'll have answers soon enough. Fingers crossed!

I started bleeding on day 19, so yes I'm thinking I O'ed around day 11-12.I thought with how young the pregnancy would be, that it would be naturally to not see anything yet. My doctor could barely see the sac when I was 5 weeks with my son, and I'd be two weeks earlier than that now. But I'm also dilated. I don't know when the cervix normally closes up when you're pregnant? But they said it wasn't a good sign that I was still 1 cm dilated and still bleeding.

I think they might be concerned with my wacky cycles lately and the lining shedding that maybe the pregnancy isn't from this cycle and the baby is stuck in the tube/ovary. 

I said "shouldn't I be in more pain if it's an ectopic?" because I only had pain one night and that seemed like it was the cyst bleeding. They said yes, normally it would cause more pain, but sometimes it takes longer and it just didn't rupture yet. It's so much up in the air right now!

As of yesterday, my hCG level was in the 3500's and the progesterone level was 11.5. They said under 5 is a miscarriage and over 25 is a healthy pregnancy. If it stays the same tomorrow, it's likely an ectopic.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh ok i see. Did they give you a scan? Are they running bloods tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## SugarBeth

They did multiple scans yesterday but didn't see anything. They'll scan again tomorrow I believe. They did the blood test yesterday, again today (but didn't tell me the results because they said they need another test to make a call) and another blood test will be at 5 AM. That'll tell them where the numbers are headed, up/down/not moving.


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha. Well i really hope everything turns out fine! I know hospitals aren't the most restful places in the world but try to relax and embrace being waited on ;)


----------



## Mama_K

Prayers Sugar, that's a lot of stuff you're going through. I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Mama_K

I think I'm out this month. Period is due in 4 days but I have all my usual premenstural symptoms: sore breasts, cramps, and bloated. I know these symptoms can also show in early pregnancy but I don't think that's the case. I've also had headaches lately, frequent ones. I was experiencing nausea last week when I'd wake up in the mornings but haven't had any of that in several days. I was nauseated today, however, right after I had brushed my teeth. Other than that, nothing else to report. How's everyone doing?


----------



## SugarBeth

I just got my results. They said for a viable pregnancy, they would need the numbers to go up by at least 53%, and mine went up to 60%. So they can't be sure where the baby is yet, but I'm still pregnant for now at least and we're going to keep our fingers crossed that the baby is in the uterus and not the tube. They're bringing me back in a week or so to try to see the baby again and find it's location. As long as I don't develop symptoms before then, they're hoping it'll be okay. I'll be getting discharged this morning it looks like.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! :dance: congratulations! So glad they're letting you out. Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## SugarBeth

Not completely, but it's all old blood and it's very little. I'm thinking it's probably from the ovary bleeding if my numbers are going up. They just decided to give me an ultrasound, so hopefully they can check out how my ovary is doing and see if there's any more signs of pregnancy anywhere to be a bit more reassured. But it's not too likely they'll be able to see anything.


----------



## Tanikins

Yay sugar congrats. Its hard to stay realistic with a grwat % jump like that. I really hope it all works out


----------



## Kern

Wow, sugarbeth what a story! Very glad to hear good news! Hope the bleeding stops and this pregnancy goes uncomplicated for you from here on out! How about that! A unique bfp for the group, finally! Haha. So happy for you! Get some rest


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, what a unique way to find out! And earlier than any of us could do at home :haha:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Holy crap, I've missed so much! Sugar, my fingers are crossed for you! Hopefully in nine months you can tell your beautiful baby what kind of ride he/she took mommy on! 

I've been pretty nonexistent on this page lately, but I really have been reading all of your posts to see what's going on. In trying to not obsess over getting pregnant anymore. I kept symptom spotting and pretty much making myself believe I was pregnant when I indeed wasn't. That's too depressing for me, and I just don't have time to be depressed. I am however still tracking my cycles. I am on cd17 today. I did have some fertile cm yesterday, so I'm thinking I will ovulate today or tomorrow. Hubby and I are having sex from cd15-20 to try to cover our bases. We were going to do cd10-20, but with the way he works I think we'd both just get worn out. With the holidays we've been so busy that this cycle is just flying by, so that's nice I guess. I hope we start getting some more bfps for our new year!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Sorry I'm taking up so much of this thread just about my stuff, I just realized how many pages I've been talking about this! But a sincere thank you to everyone, all of your well wishes and prayers mean so much!

Yesterday the ultrasound showed what they are pretty sure is the baby's sac in my uterus. They still can't rule out an ectopic though. The sac itself is an irregular shape, it is a bit flat on one side. The high risk doctor said he doesn't like to see them that shape, but it doesn't mean it won't change and get round and healthy. It's totally just a wait and see type thing. My hCG levels are on the low side of normal, they explained that I'm above the bare minimum for a normal pregnancy but just slightly. So I'm not miscarrying yet, but I may be in the future. Again, can't tell yet! 

I'm at home for now, though every single pain scares me. Tomorrow I go in for more tests, probably another ultrasound and also more hCG testing to see if it's still rising or not.


----------



## Tanikins

Im dunno what to say sugar, i really hope you are ok


----------



## gigglebox

Hi BW! I know what you mean, the monthly hopes being crushed is so depressing and discouraging. I, too, hope we see some bfp's here soon!

Sug, what a roller coaster. I hope you get some positive news soon!


----------



## Kern

Sugarbeth, please keep us posted! I don't mind you telling us what's going onM I really hope it all works out but I understand why you want to keep a realistic attitude about it just in case. 


I'm currently 4dpo. Refusing to symptom spot and just chill. I was also bad about symptom spotting and so confident I was pregnant when I wasn't. So I'm going to avoid it. I'll still follow and co,meant though! .


----------



## Sapphire86

Sugar, I'm sorry you're in limbo. Not knowing must feel horrible but I'm hoping you only hear good news from here on out.

Afm, I'm 9 dpo with no symptoms. I'm not even having my normal pms symptoms. Hopefully that's a good sign but I'm not feeling optimistic about this cycle since I never got a strong positive opk.


----------



## gigglebox

Your chart looks good though! Hope no symptoms is a good thing :thumbup:

I don't know if i'm in the tww yet or not. I usually get almost unbearable ov pains but not this time, but they were there. Now i'm just watching cm...i'm either 1dpo, 0dpo, or haven't ov'ed yet :dohh:

sugar, how are you doing?


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi ladies! I'm on cd18. I had ewcm on cd16....so I'm thinking I might have o'd yesterday, but I'm not banking on it! So we will be dtd until cd 20 just to cover our bases. Either way, I'm not symptom spotting in this tww!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Confused by my ovaries but good. Just waiting now!

Bw when will you test? I think i'm going to test at the end of next week...


----------



## Kern

5dpo here, I'm pretty sure. Nothing to report as I'm not spotting, any time the thought of a symptom goes through my mind I push it out immediately lol. I'll probably test late next week as well since my af is due next Wednesday or so. Refuse to test before then!

Sugar, how's it going?


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been waiting to update until I could stop being bounced around doctor offices and get some answers. So tonight, our good news became bad news and more confusion. 

The good news was that my pregnancy numbers went from 5000 to over 9000 in the last two days, so the pregnancy is still continuing. I stopped bleeding yesterday completely. And my ovary doesn't seem to be bleeding more. So signs of miscarriage are lessening.

But, they insist that at over 9000, they should be able to see signs of a baby. Even though I'm only three weeks, even though the ultrasound tech herself said at the beginning that there was no way she'd see the baby at only 3 weeks, all the doctors keep pushing and pushing that they should be able to see something. 

So exploratory surgery to look in the tube is becoming more of a possibility. I was trying to resist it, because I'm in no pain, my numbers are going up, and I don't have many signs of anything bad happening. But with how bad my stress and anxiety is over this and them constantly pushing and making me afraid that this is both life threatening or could make me infertile, I'm starting to give in. 

I'm going back to my ob/gyn that did my cancer surgeries on my other ovary 8 years ago in the morning to get his opinion. He'll either say to take the wait and see approach, or will want to be cautious about my only ovary/tube left. If he agrees a surgery is needed, I'll be having him do it. 

So I should know more tomorrow. I might not get on, so if you don't hear from me, it's because I'll be in the hospital getting the surgery done and getting answers. 

Prayers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Many many prayers for you sugar! You are in my thoughts and I wish you more than the best! 

Giggle, I will be testing in the 18th of i don't get af. The 18th is when my period is due. If I don't have menstrual cramping a couple days before af is due, I will be happy. That's how I knew last month she was on her way, and the month before that! I'm just hoping my month is coming soon :/


----------



## Bweaver0906

I can't ignore it anymore....I have menstrual like cramping with ewcm. What does it all mean?!?!?! lol. Gahhhhh!


----------



## gigglebox

Sugar, what a mess. Honestly, i would do the wait and see approach but i think getting an opinion from a trusted doctor is a great idea. Personally i'd be afraid of surgery ending an otherwise viable pregnancy...did they say that was a risk? 

Bw, i had bad af cramping with my son. It can be a good symptom!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sugar! I hav been following everything since New Years and all my prayers are with you. 

I'm not sure if this will make you feel a bit better but I had an ultrasound today to check my pelvic to see why I can't get pregnant and even tho tech didn't share anything with me, I asked her if she could see a baby sac since my period this month only lasted a day and I hav been having af cramps and boob pain. She said it's too early to see anything, if I'm pregnant then I would be 4 weeks and couple days pregnant, almost 5. Chances are I'm not pregnant but the tech said it's too early to see anything, especially u are 3 weeks only!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone!

Updating with both good and bad news. Good news is my trusted doctor totally disagreed with the surgery and did not recommend it. Since he fought like crazy to make sure I'd keep my last remaining ovary/tube when I had cancer, I definitely trust his call. He couldn't say anything bad about the other doctors, but it seemed like he was trying to say that they were acting surgery hungry and it was too premature to be going in with barely any symptoms.

He said three weeks is early, but hCG over 9000 should result in something. He said instead of ectopic, he thinks I'm going to miscarry. Sure enough, I've been bleeding today. I thought at first it was because the ultrasound tech was so rough on me yesterday, she really battered me up and shoved on where the blood in my abdomen is. But the bleeding is becoming more than just spotting now and it's all old looking, which my doctor said is in line with miscarriage.


----------



## Mama_K

Sugar, hoping that baby is where it should be and prayers to you. I think I'm out, starting spotting. I felt like my period was coming last week. I could tell, but still disappointing:(


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no, sorry to you both :( i hope by some chance the spotting is nothing negative for both of you :hugs:

How is this ttc malarky so hard and hearbreaking? If our bodies are "meant" to do it, why does it take forever, or get taken away?

It's so tough. I'm so sorry ladies.


----------



## Mama_K

gigglebox said:


> Oh no, sorry to you both :( i hope by some chance the spotting is nothing negative for both of you :hugs:
> 
> How is this ttc malarky so hard and hearbreaking? If our bodies are "meant" to do it, why does it take forever, or get taken away?
> 
> It's so tough. I'm so sorry ladies.

It is so frustrating. I have a 2.5 year old, we got pregnant on accident. So now of course when we're actually trying, we aren't getting pregnant. I know I need patience but it's hard.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Prayers prayers and more prayers for you sugar! It is nice to have a doctor that you trust with your life. They're so easy to confide in, and just somehow make you feel better even through the hard stuff. I hope everything works out for you one way or another. 

I'm on cd19 today. We've dtd cd15 up to and including today, and will hopefully get to do it tomorrow too. After tomorrow I won't be trying to get any bding in unless it's just out of desire, not to get pregnant. If nothing happens this cycle, I don't know if I will come to us to make an effort. I may just go about my life and when it happens, it happens. Past months we haven't really tried too hard, but have tried. This month I feel like I've covered my bases. I was getting some pretty good cramping yesterday, and I remember it happening last month too. I'm not sure what it is, but it was in my back really bad, like when I get my period. I know it wasn't implantation obviously or even ovulation pains. I just wish I knew why it was happening. We will see I suppose!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SugarBeth

Can't wait to get happy stories in here! Even though I've mainly been talking about myself, I've been keeping up with everyone else. I can't wait for happy bfps!

Afm, I'm bleeding more with little clots, so it seems like a natural miscarriage. My old doctor that was pushing surgery tried to say that it still doesn't mean it's not an ectopic and to have surgery quick while he's on call (every doctor in that hospital agreed that I needed surgery only while they were on call, like they only wanted me to do it if they could be the ones to grab it). I'm still trusting my doctor that's saw me through near death and beyond. The other doctor actually called him to persuade him to let him do surgery on me, and he didn't back down. When I called to report the miscarriage symptoms, he said that what was happening was exactly what he expected and everything is still normal. 

It really sucks that I'm miscarrying. The threat of ectopic is distracting me, its making me not mourn so heavily yet. I think it'll hit me hard in a few weeks.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Keep your head up sugar. It'll be worth it in the end. It may not seem like it now, but it will. 5 years ago I miscarried at 16 weeks. Today I have a beautiful 4 year old daughter. That miscarriage gave me her. I promise there's light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, that is a tragic but lovely and touching story. I'm sorry for your loss but happy it all turned out well <3

Sugars, :hugs: so sorry you didn't have a better outcome. Are you permitted to start ttc again right away?


----------



## Tanikins

Im so sorry sugar. This really does suck


----------



## Bweaver0906

And to imagine I went through all of that at the young age of 19! It was horrible. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Sugar I hope you can start ttc again soon. Hopefully it doesn't delay much. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone! 

Bw, sorry to hear of your loss! I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks, and accidentally got pregnant only two months later. That's my amazing little boy. As devastated as I was to lose our Elizabeth, our son is our world and I'm grateful to have him. It's so odd to know that had my previous pregnancy worked out, he wouldn't exist. 

I haven't talked to the doctor yet because I want to make sure I get through this with fertility before asking when I can resume ttc, but DH and I are thinking of waiting until April if we do. After all this, I'm a bit traumatized. I definitely won't be ready for a pregnancy in February. And March is when I got pregnant with my son, and we don't want to have another around Christmas baby. So April it would be. It sucks, because I so wanted to be pregnant asap, but it's just not in the cards right now. 

My doctor said he does believe I have a tubal, but with all the signs that it's all taking care of itself. Tomorrow I get more tests now, and it'll see if he's right. Either my body is already taking care of it by itself, or I'll need help with surgery. Surgery will mean that I likely won't be having any more kids. I have no idea how I would deal with that, so I'm trying not to focus on it and just praying really hard that my doctor's thoughts are correct.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sugar I have a feeling your doctor is right, your body is taking care of things and then you can move on. A good doctor would never say positive things just to get your hopes up, they will give you the truth and prepare you for what they believe will happen. I have faith!


----------



## gigglebox

That is very true, in my experience they make you aware of the worst case scenario but give you what they believe to be the most likely one. He's probably right.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hi ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Cd 21 here, and I'm not symptom spotting!!!!! Lol I caught myself doing it earlier and quickly tried to stop haha. I'm obviously still hoping I'm pregnant...but I don't want to be crazy over it. Having sex the last 6 days straight was a lot of work, and I know that sounds so sad but with our kids and how my hubby works were just not used to doing it that often! Lol. How is everyone else doing? Sugar how are things?


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, what dpo are you?

I'm not sure what I am...could be 6dpo, or only 4dpo. My ovary strted hurting, but instead of getting super painful and then suddenly stopping (which i assume is when my egg is released), it got gradually more painful, but not horrible, then tapered off. I'm not sure i even released an egg :( i'll probably start testing monday though, even though i swore i'd hold off until next friday :dohh:

What about everyone else? When are y'all testing?


----------



## Kern

Hey yall! So sorry to hear about the new sugar. I really hope your doctor is right. Let's be positive!


As for me I'm probably 8dpo. Still refusing to symptom spot so I haven't really felt much of anything. My husband did tell me he doesn't think I am pregnant lol so there's that. I won't really rely on him because he doesn't have that sort of sense. Mean? Haha. This week has gone a lot faster not dissecting every single symptom so that's nice!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I honestly have no idea what dpo I am. I know a few days ago I had some ewcm, and then a day or two after I had pretty extreme back cramping. I'm assuming I ovulated around that time, but who knows. All I'm going off of is knowing that my period is due on the 18th, so if it doesn't come I will be testing on that day.


----------



## SugarBeth

I just learned that I'm having an ectopic and it's not passing itself, numbers doubled again and there's now a big mass of pregnancy tissue inside of me, going into the hospital tonight. Looks like it's probably going to leave me infertile, so no more babies for us. I don't really fit into this thread anymore, so I'll let everyone know how things go, but I'll probably end up bowing out after that. 

Haven't been able to stop crying for about two hours. For those that pray, I'd so appreciate prayers that the surgery goes really well and for some peace to come over me. I don't want to go into the hospital hysterical.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm so sorry sugar. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you prepare for surgery and as you move through the healing process.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Many thoughts and prayers coming your way sugar. Your post made me tear up. I couldn't imagine...and I'm not going to ignorantly say "I understand", because I do not. By the looks of your photo, you have two beautiful babies that God has blessed you with. I learned yesterday that one of my friend and her husband are both infertile and more than likely will not have kids, and they don't have any of their own already. I hope after all is said and done you can focus entirely on those cute kids you have. It may not seem it now, but you have been blessed. I wish you more than the best and I hope this process is short and relatively painless for you. We've all grown so close on this thread, so I have a care for all of you. Good luck with everything.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Sugar, as if this roller coaster your on could throw you any more loops! I am so, so sorry. Where did they find the tissue mass? How did they determine it's tubal? I really hope if they're correct, it's easy to rectify and you have no long term damage and you don't lose your fertility. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Kern

Oh sugar, I'm so sorry to hear. :( I sincerely hope you don't lose your tube. You are in my thoughts. 


I'm 9dpo and just plain exhausted. I think I get this symptom every month. I never noticed it until I was really watching my cycles. I'm totally worthless for a few days, I feel like such a slug! Of course the days I'm so exhausted I could really use the nap my child refuses. I've even tried exercising to get it to go away! I eat a decent diet so it's not that. Anyone else have debilitating pms exhaustion? I really doubt I'm pregnant this month, I'm getting all of my af symptoms I just want to be awake! Lol


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, I feel super fatigued today too. I'm 14 dpo though and expecting af tomorrow probably. 

I've been feeling crampy the last 2 days so I expect af any time now. Bfn two days ago as expected. 

Fx for you ladies in the tww right now. :dust: I'm hoping for a bfp from someone!


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry sugar :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, i'm always tired lol. I, like you, wish to the napping gods my 3yo would sleep! But he's given those up 90% of the time :( it,s most brutal when he goes through his phases of waking up during the night, which he's been doing the past couple days :(

Sap, have you tested since 2 days ago? I hope you get surprised!

Afm...not sure what dpo,but i THINK 5. 

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sugar im so sorry, i hope that ur doctor is wrong and you wont lose ur tube. Keep us posted plz! You will be in my prayers:hugs::hugs: 


Sapp, did u test yet?

Giggle, when are you ovulating?

Since Maybe_baby and Magicalmom2be are gone, im all alone like i lost my gang :cry: CD9 today with a bit of ewcm

Someone needs to get bfp this month!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I keep checking back hoping to see at least one bfp! I really have no idea what dpo I am, which is fine with me because I obsess a whole lot less lol. 10 more days and I will be testing! Well hopefully.


----------



## gigglebox

GR, did you mean to ask what day i'm testing? I'll probably start Monday, even though I swore i'd hold out until friday :dohh:


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> GR, did you mean to ask what day i'm testing? I'll probably start Monday, even though I swore i'd hold out until friday :dohh:

Oh did u already ovulate? I must hav missed ur post. So next weeks everyone is testing!


----------



## gigglebox

Wanted to add...i feel ovulation, which make it impossible to ignore what dpo i am :( hence why i tried to set a test date for myself, but...it's not really working out that way haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh,yes, i think i'm 5dpo


----------



## Sapphire86

I tested 2 days ago and got a bfn at 12 dpo. I'll test again Sunday if af doesn't show up tomorrow. 

I didn't get fertile cm at ovulation so I knew this cycle was a long shot even though my temps confirmed it.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> I tested 2 days ago and got a bfn at 12 dpo. I'll test again Sunday if af doesn't show up tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't get fertile cm at ovulation so I knew this cycle was a long shot even though my temps confirmed it.

With all that BDing, im sure there is a high chance! Im trying Semp this cycle so we dont run out of sperm:coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm considering preseed for next cycle...also might have hubs do the at home sa test :blush: i know it's only been four cycles....but i gotta make sure!


----------



## Mama_K

Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry. Praying that surgery goes well for you and for comfort and peace of mind. Keep us posted. 

I ended up getting my period on the 6th. It has been super heavy. Last night, I passed very very large clots. (Sorry, that's gross, I know) it's much lighter flow today w no clots. Nothing else to report with me.


----------



## gigglebox

Mama, are you thinking it was a chemical?


----------



## Kern

Ugh so I'm 10 dpo, doing a great job not symptom spotting and living my life when I go to use the restroom and notice pink cm on the toilet paper. So I do a cervix check, definitely pink cm, cervix soft, medium and open. My cycles are always on point so if this is af I wonder if I probably didn't even ovulate or what the heck? I have a 14 day luteum phase and the earliest I've spotted is 12 dpo. I'm not due for af until Wednesday. So now of course I'm googling it and it's really 50/50 on ib or early af. Damn you tww, I was doing so good! 

With my cervix being open I have little hope that it is ib. I'm just really shocked af is so early. Can annovulatory cycles be shorter than normal? Ugh I just don't know


----------



## Sapphire86

Yes, anovulatory cycles can be shorter, longer, or even the same length. I have them often and they are super annoying! A lot of women get them every once in a while though.

I wouldn't worry about an anovulatory cycle until you miss your period with a bfn though. Could your cervix be irritated? I know I'll spot very lightly if we bd or I do cervix checks the week before my period from irritation.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, very strange Kern. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's ib!


----------



## Kern

Pretty sure it's af. Put tampon in so I wouldn't wake up every hour freaking out about blood and it was a little less than half full six hours later. Tried to go without but blood starting showing so I put another one in. So lame. I know ib shouldn't be heavy so I'm counting myself out! How strange to be so regular with my cycles and then have this happen. 4 days early? Unheard of for me. What the flippity flip? I guess less time to wonder. Lol. 

I don't even know what next cycle will be like since I don't use opks or temp. Oye


----------



## gigglebox

I swear, our bodies do the weirdest things when we start paying attention to them!


----------



## SugarBeth

I hate to leave you amazing ladies, I've loved being in this group so much! But I'm going to be bowing out now.

During surgery, the tube ended up bleeding a lot and was too damaged to save, so they had to take the whole thing. Which means I'm now infertile and won't be able to conceive any more babies. I'm still numb and in shock, so it hasn't really hit me yet. 

Thank you so much for praying for me and keeping me in your thoughts, it meant so much to me. If you'd still continue to pray, please pray for peace of mind, and that I can get through this without too much depression and break downs. I know it's going to take me a long time to emotionally recover from this. I'd love to stay here and root everyone on and see everyone's happy endings, but unfortunately, it would hurt me too much right now. I'll miss you all very much!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: awww Sugar i am so, so sorry to read this. We will miss you but completely understand your decision. I do hope you are able to find peace and you heal quickly, both emotionally and physically. 

Hugs to you and your family!

Editing to add, there is never an end to the journey if you don't want it to be, you could always retrieve eggs and still carry a child, or get an egg donor, or adopt if your feeling in your heart your family is not complete. Just a thought...but if your decision is to have a full heart with two kiddos, i think that's wonderful <3 best wishes


----------



## Mama_K

Sugar,I'm sorry to hear your news. I know it sounds cliche, but everything happens for a reason. It may not make sense now, but someday it will. I'm praying for you and comfort during this very hard time, I hope you find peace of mind. 

Giggle, I don't think it was a chemical. But I was pretty freaked out w the clots. I have had clots before during my period but these were very big. I didn't have any major cramping though, just mild. Idk, I was at work when it happened. I high tailed it to the bathroom. I had a pad on but it had saturated the pad. It got on my underwear and pants. I work in a hospital and wear scrubs. I just went to the surgery department and got some new scrubs to wear. I didn't test this time around BC I wasn't late and I could just feel AF coming.


----------



## gigglebox

How strange, mama. Would have freaked me out!

I took my first test of this cycle, 6 days earlier than i planned. Negative, as expected...the poas struggle is real.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Sugar, so sad to hear, but I hope you find peace sooner rather than later.

It seems like the rest of us are stuck in the same boat, af is on her way. I'm about 6dpo I would guess, and I'm cramping. This happened last cycle too. Feels just like af is on her way, so I'm sure she is. What a bummer! :/


----------



## SugarBeth

gigglebox said:


> Editing to add, there is never an end to the journey if you don't want it to be, you could always retrieve eggs and still carry a child, or get an egg donor, or adopt if your feeling in your heart your family is not complete. Just a thought...but if your decision is to have a full heart with two kiddos, i think that's wonderful <3 best wishes

I desperately want the chance to be pregnant again, and IVF will be our only chance. But at best, it'll take a few years to even start trying. We first need DH to go into the medical field, as most hospitals have insurance that cover IVF. We are in a very unfriendly state for it, so we may move out of state too. There's so much we have to change for this chance, but we're both in need of at least trying it. Even though there are no guarentees with IVF, it's sort of where I'm hanging all of my hopes. It's rough, I've had baby fever so bad for a year now, and now I have to be on hold for a number of years more at least.


----------



## gigglebox

That is rough indeed :( so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Kern

So sorry to hear sugar. I hope you find peace and healing soon. The journey isn't over yet. 

Afm, I guess I'll consider this cd2. I still can't believe af came so early. Maybe my hormones are off. This cycle we will ntnp because I'm not sure I want another October baby, plus I'm looking for a job so it will take some of the stress off. Ttc is hard.


----------



## Bweaver0906

How is everyone doing? I'm on cd 24, I think 6dpo. I'm getting af type cramps that seem to be localized right on top of my uterus, and I've been getting a pinching pain to the right of my uterus too. One more week and hopefully I can test. Ugh the wait is a killer!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, me and my brother had out birthdays 2 days apart (3 year age difference). It was no big deal growing up, my parents made sure to celebrate us each, not lumping our bdays together (which we do do now that we're adults). It was fine :) just have to plan it financially a bit.

BW, that sounds really promising!

I think I'm 8dpo today, i tested and it was negative (though some ladies on here say they see a faint line...i remain unconvinced ha)


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm 16 dpo and just starting to spot. I felt like af was starting on Friday but I think it's going to be a slow start like last month. I'm definitely moving onto cycle 4 in the next day or two.


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer Sapphire :( ugh! Are we ever going to see another set of double lines in this group?! Come on uteruses!!! We're trying to give you want you want!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Something good needs to happen soon! We are far overdue for a bfp!!


----------



## Kern

So I'm still bleeding enough to need a tampin but it is so little like the tail end of my period with brown blood. I'm so confused. Why would af end so soon? It can't be ib because it was bright red blood and more than spotting. I feel like I'm trying to find hope where there shouldn't be any. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, i've heard of women who have heavier than normal ib. My coworker had normal "periods" three cycles before she found out, at 12 weeks, she was pregnant with twins.

No harm in testing "just in case".

Afm...another bfn on Fr6ds this morning :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sugar im so sorry:hugs: All my prayers are with you. 


Coming back to my ttc game. Im cd12 today, didnt get positive opk or ewcm yet. We usually BD at night or some odd mornings, so im wondering if we should try something different and BD around 6-7pm heheh maybe that will make a difference. What do u ladies think?


----------



## Kern

Af should end today. It's so light I don't really need a tampon but I'm using one because I don't like to deal. Haha. Very unusual af, lasting a little over two days, not nearly as heavy, no clots, and 4 days early? I probably won't test until wed or Thursday, maybe I'll get my real period then?


----------



## maybe_baby_

I am still following you ladies and rooting for you! I expected to see a bfp by now.. what's going on?! 

It's weird to be preventing this cycle rather than trying. I'm in my fertile window now, and it feels kind of nice to not be stressed about timing our BDing. We are planning a few vacations for the next couple of months before we start trying again... it's like my consolation prize for not getting a bfp :)

Sugar- I am so sorry for what you are going through. Sending you a very big hug and wishes of comfort and peace.


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe,mthat sounds very lovely and relaxing! I'm a little jealous...

Gr, it never hurts to switch things up and see if the new tricks work.

Kern, any cheapie tests you can pee on? That "period" is very suspecious....

Afm...i think i miscalculated and i'm actually 8dpo today, not 9 as i thought before. My test was bfn this morning...i wasted a fr6ds :dohh:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone! Nothing to report today from me. I'm still trying not to symptom spot anyway haha. One week from today I will either be testing or starting af. We will see! 
It looks like the rest of you are doing ok. We're a good mixture of the 2ww and waiting to ovulate. It keeps things interesting!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gonna add some bfp action here, only on opk tho... Is this positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bweaver0906

I had some af type cramps just a little bit ago. I definitely think I'm out :/


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bweaver0906 said:


> I had some af type cramps just a little bit ago. I definitely think I'm out :/

Af cramps and early pregnancy cramps are the same so you are not out yet!


----------



## gigglebox

^wss! I had them when pg.

Gr, that definitely does look positive! Let the tww begin!


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> ^wss! I had them when pg.
> 
> Gr, that definitely does look positive! Let the tww begin!

Yay! I like when I ovulate early and be done with it. I'm bit worried that I don't have ewcm


----------



## Kern

Um so I'm either 12 dpo or cd 3. Today's bleeding has been just spotting, so day 1 I had medium bleed, day two was medium in morning turning to spotting, and today spotting. I'm still feeling cramps in my uterus though, checked cervix, it is open, hard and high probably because of the tampons. No idea what to think, honestly. My period isn't due until wed technically so to be done before then is just weird.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for the hope ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, I'd take a cheap test if the bleeding was a lot different than your normal period. How is it usually?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I agree with giggle kern! You never know!


----------



## Mama_K

Hmmm Kern, that sounds weird. Maybe implantation bleeding. If test. Nothing to report here, I'm only on CD 6. Pretty boring. I'm tired of trying. I know that sounds weird, but each month comes and goes w my period and I'm so impatient. Hopefully we see some BFPs this month!!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm hoping for some bfps too!

Kern, that is super weird. I have no advice other than to say sometimes our bodies do crazy thing when ttc!

I'm on cd 32 and I thought I would be 18 dpo bur now I'm thinking that I miscalculated ovulation or didn't ovulate because I've been spotting the last 4 days (since what I thought was 14dpo) but it's barely been anything and af stillllll hasn't started. I got a bfn a few days ago and don't feel pregnant either but I guess I'll use ic to test a couple time a week until af shows?

Ttc is soooo much worse with unpredicable cycles! I'm ready for af to be here to move onto cycle 4.


----------



## Kern

Yeah I don't know what to think! My af is usually 4 days and very heavy. And clotty tmi. But not this time and I'm still a little crampy like af is coming? I never get that after af is here and gone. I wonder if I'll get another af on Wednesday when I'm actually due? I'm out of tests and I don't think I can convince the hubby if I just stopped bleeding lol. I'll just wait and wonder I suppose lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Doctor said I hav PCOS, very mild. He said I don't have cyst but my hormones show that I have PCOS. I'm really upset about it and can't stop crying atm. He is gonna check DHs sperm count then prescribe me metformin and clomid :(


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no GR, i'm so sorry to read that! Are you still getting regular periods though? Lots of women conceive with those meds so i'd say that's a good thing! Really glad you didn't have to wait a year to figure that out, too. How did you get testing only 5 months into the game?

Kern, two words: dollar tree! 

Sapp, sorry your body is being weird, too. Wth is up with all of us?! Lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Oh no GR, i'm so sorry to read that! Are you still getting regular periods though? Lots of women conceive with those meds so i'd say that's a good thing! Really glad you didn't have to wait a year to figure that out, too. How did you get testing only 5 months into the game?
> 
> Kern, two words: dollar tree!
> 
> Sapp, sorry your body is being weird, too. Wth is up with all of us?! Lol

I was surprised because I don't have irregular cycles and I always confirm ovulation with temping and opks. I got testing done early because as soon as we started trying, I went to hormone specialist (initially was booked for my acne problem), I told him that we hav been trying for year and half so he would check infertility. I lied to him about trying because I thought my acne was result of reproductive hormonal imbalance. 
First he told me that my hormones were okey but then after getting ultrasound done, he said I now confirmed that you have mild PCOS.


----------



## Bweaver0906

How is everyone doing? I figured I would check in! I'm feeling kinda crappy today, I think I'm getting a cold :( this is why I hate this time of year! It's freezing here and we got snow yesterday, so it's pretty miserable! I've been so exhausted all week, I've even been sleeping through my alarm which I never do. Of course the ttc side of me says "hey that's a pregnancy symptom!!!" And the logical side of me says "shut up, the weather sucks and it's lagging you down" hahaha. My cramps have stopped though....which does make me suspicious. I thought that my cramps were pretty much daily last month. I'm going to have to backtrack on here. My cramps this month lasted from about 5dpo-7dpo. Possibly implantation right?! I hope. :)


----------



## Kern

Yes bweaver! Possibly! When do you plan to test? It's so hard not to symptom spot right?

I mean technically, I probably had my period early, illogically, I swear it is imp,a ration or something bleeding and I'm pregnant. Haha. It's just such a weird period! Yesterday and today I'm spotting brown, I never spot brown after af is done! Plus I'm still just as exhausted as before. Oh and I checked my cervix and it's high and soft. Ugh. I know yall be like TEST ALREADY but I can't convince the hubs, he'd rather buy a powerball ticket lol.


----------



## Sapphire86

Bweaver, I totally get the ttc vs logical dialogue. I can never make up my mind about symptoms.

Kern, I stocked up on wondfo tests from amazon so I don't feel guilty. $30 got me 100 ovulation tests and 30 pregnancy tests. Although as soon as you stock up on tests you'd probably get your bfp!

I'm still spotting lightly - like one pantyliner all day type spotting. So still no af yet and cramping stopped but don't feel pregnant. I'll probably test tomorrow just to be sure but I'm getting impatient and starting to worry I'll bleed for 2 weeks if a week of spotting is followed by a week of af. 

I'm setting up and appointment to see my ob next month or March to address the irregular cycles and bleeding like my ob suggested at my annual last month.


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, you can't get out yourself and just buy a cheap test on your own, just for peace of mind?

Sapp, i hope your uterus makes up its mind on what it's doing! How frustrating.

I'm now 10dpo, tested this morning and bfn. Very crushed. Was 100% convinced i was pregnant because i was/am having a weird symptom ive only ever had with my pregnancy and c/p, which is that i'm starving (stomach growling and all) but nothing sounds appetizing. Certain foods i crave seem repulsive. I'm usually eating chocolate by the pound when af's due, but this month i haven't really wanted it. I had trail mix the other day and even picked out the m&m's. 

I'm just so confused and a bit broken down this month. Can't believe it's shaping up to be another negative this month.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern I'm buying you a test and shipping it in the mail!!! Hahhaha!!! 

Oh my gosh that gives me an idea! Once we all get pregnant, we can do that...what is it... That thing where pregnant women send other pregnant woman care packages, or things for baby. Oh my gosh that would be so much fun!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

We could even do ttc packages too!


----------



## Kern

Haha you guys are funny. Today I've been having brown ewcm only when I wipe. Wtheck

But I just checked, cervix fell, hard, open. So I believe that's it for me. Just a weird cycle. Rude. &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Sapphire86

Af is finally here so I'm on cd1 and beginning cycle 4. 

Kern, you're (probably) at the beginning of your cycle. Anyone else?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Only giggle and Bw left ! Im sure giggle already tested since she has poas addiction


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! You totally called me out!

Oh yes, definitely tested, definitely not pregnant. Bfn today at (i'm fairly sure) 11dpo...af due saturday (13dpo). 

It'll be on to cycle 5 for me :( already updated my signature, ha.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Lol! You totally called me out!
> 
> Oh yes, definitely tested, definitely not pregnant. Bfn today at (i'm fairly sure) 11dpo...af due saturday (13dpo).
> 
> It'll be on to cycle 5 for me :( already updated my signature, ha.

Ugh i donno whats wrong with us, why is it so hard:cry:

i already gave p this cycle :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know :( i reeeaaallly didn't want a winter baby and i'm sad to be creepin' towards that.

How are all the pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm waiting until Monday to test. As of right now (knock on wood) I have no one symptoms like I usually do. If by Sunday I still do not have any symptoms, I will be suspicious. The last two months I've started bad cramping the day before af is due, and would start spotting that night. So if that doesn't happen...I will be ecstatic!


----------



## Sapphire86

Bummer Giggle. I was hoping someone would get a bfp this cycle! I totally get the winter baby thing.

Bweaver, I have my fingers crossed!

I'd love a March-June baby so I could stack my maternity leave with summer break but I'm not going to wait when it's hard enough for me to get pregnant at all.

So im in a situation now where I can set up an appt with my ob and she'll run thyroid tests and possibly perscribe clomid to help me ovulate/strengthen ovulation. Her hunch about my thyroid may be correct because i was losing weight over the holidays even with all the sweets. 

I just don't know when I want to go back in and go down that road. I keep hoping things will sort themselves out naturally but I'm starting to doubt that will happen. If I wait until March i could go in over spring break otherwise id have to use half a day of sick leave. What do you think you'd do in my situation?


----------



## GoldenRatio

After this cycle ends we gonna take a break from ttc until i get my meds. I will start metformin and clomid around march. I wont be here anymore so I hope u all get ur bfp by then :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Sapp, personally i'd go in now because i'm impatient lol. Also, if there IS something wrong, i'd be kicking myself that i wasted a month when i could have started treatment.

Gr, haven't you not been trying long? Why so soon to start fertility treatment?


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Sapp, personally i'd go in now because i'm impatient lol. Also, if there IS something wrong, i'd be kicking myself that i wasted a month when i could have started treatment.
> 
> Gr, haven't you not been trying long? Why so soon to start fertility treatment?

Im not sure, doctor suggested that i start after he checks DH sperm and i didnt question if i should try couple more months without meds. I have been reading lots about pcos and most women got pregnant with meds.


----------



## Kern

Gr glad you found out what's going o. Hoping you get your BFp on your first cycle with meds!

Is bweaver the only one in the tww currently? Since my cycle got messed up I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate. I get ewcm on the toilet paper and cervix is super high but it seems too early. The ttc just likes to mess with us huh! I'm not stressing ttc this cycle, may skip it just to give us a break, the emotional roller coaster is getting too much! Even when I don't symptom spot I get convinced I'm pg lol 

I'll be here though


----------



## gigglebox

Technically i'm still in the tww. I may have miscalculated O, making me 11dpo today...i just don't know anymore. I'm just going to wait out the weekend and test monday if i don't start bleeding before then, which i feel like af will be showing soon.

Hmm kern not sure if you will ovulate, since you're already pregnant :haha:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello ladies! Yes I am still in the tww. I'm not testing until Monday. I really have my fingers ever so tightly crossed. I really hope I get at least a faint positive Monday. I can't even express how insanely happy I would be!


----------



## gigglebox

Cd1 :(


----------



## Sapphire86

Boo giggle :( 

Bweaver, it's up to you :) fingers crossed for a bfp for you!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm so sorry this cycle has proved this group wrong yet again! I'm going to try my best to be the bfp this group friggin needs already!! Good luck with the upcoming cycle ladies!


----------



## Kern

Aw giglgle box. :( sorry to hear. Freaking ttc man!

I'm so confused right now. I got af on Saturday 4 days early, it was light flow for 1.5days, spotting for another 1.5days. Nothing since, now today, I guess cd6 I'm seeing a huge amount of ewcm like I haven't seen in ages, and my left ovary is hurting like ovulation pain, my cervix is high, firm, and open. Could I seriously be ovulating this early after getting af so early? I mean, if I got af on time I'd only be cd2 today....... So confused.


----------



## Bweaver0906

Kern that is extremely confusing! Your body is really giving you a run for you money this month. I don't even know what to tell you it could possibly be! That's just so weird.


----------



## gigglebox

I would :sex: just in case, and GO BUY A DAMN HPT!!! :haha:


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> I would :sex: just in case, and GO BUY A DAMN HPT!!! :haha:

Giggle, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I think I'm going to take a test tomorrow morning, that will be the day before my period. It's a cheapie test, so I don't know what to expect. We shall see!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I caved sorta and took at test around 2pm and it was negative. It was a cheapie test that didn't detect anything early, so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed! Two days before my period is due. I still have no signs that she's on her way! I wish I could text already and get a very accurate result! Ugh!


----------



## Mama_K

I've been off for a few days, bummed to see no BFPs. Good luck to you Golden! I'm on cd 11 today. No EW mucus. Probably should start bd'ing. Last month we didn't do too well on that part. I am just so tired all the time, TTC is a pain in my you know what!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Ok I'm kind of freaking out. This is my test from earlier. I dug it out of the trash for shits and giggles...and I saw this. Should I believe it?!?! I'm still taking a test tomorrow am!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mama_K

Bweaver, how long did you wait to take it out of the trash to look at it? It could be an evaporation line. They appear after the recommended window of time to check your test results. Idk though, I'd test again tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I only have it about two minutes to show, and nothing did so I just tossed it. It could have came up at 10 minutes for all I know lol it was hours later that I looked. I've never ever had this happen before, I've checked previous tests hours later too. I am taking another test with fmu though anyway, I had already planned to before I saw this.


----------



## Mama_K

Bweaver, hopefully it's a BFP though! Good luck in the morning!


----------



## gigglebox

Bw, there's something to be said for never having an evap before....BUT you can't trust that line :/ i'm really hoping it's the start! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well, that definitely wasn't an evap ladies! Here my one from this morning! It started to show up at about 3 minutes in! The photo is at the ten minute mark. I'm not due for my period yet, I'm not due until tomorrow. I can't believe I got an early bfp! Ahhhh!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tanikins

Massive congrats bweaver. Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Sapphire86

Yay! Congrats bweaver!


----------



## Mama_K

Congrats Bweaver!! That's great news!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks so much everyone! I am in shock but I kind of had a hunch that I was. Things have been different this month!


----------



## Kern

Oh my goodness bweaver! Holy congrats! Haha that's awesome! I'm very excited for you, not symptom spotting did the trick! Have you told the hubby yet? :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

I know I'm still in shock myself!! I'm so nervous. I've wanted this so badly but now that it's happening in so nervous.


----------



## Bweaver0906

And yes kern I did tell my hubby and close family and a couple of very close friends


----------



## Kern

That's awesome bweaver! Time to celebrate!

Afm still getting an insane amount of ewcm, more than I do any other cycle. Every time I wipe I'm getting a giant amount. No clue what's going on because my cervix is low and firm, if I'm ovulating wouldn't it be high? Sigh


----------



## GoldenRatio

Congrats bw!!! Finally a bfp!! So happy for u:)

What symptoms u got? I'm sure u spotted them :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

To be honest, the only symptoms I had were no symptoms lol I didn't feel anything, I wasn't cramping or anything (besides 5dpo-7dpo which was maybe implantation?) but other than that I have been symptomless. I was getting some cramping yesterday and last night, and looking back I have been exhausted all week but I was blaming it on being sick because I had a nasty cold. Maybe it was pregnancy related though? I can't wait to see who's next!!!!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Do you ladies see a progression?


Kern your body is really giving you a hard time!! All of that ewcm you would think is you gearing up for o, but your way too early in your cycle aren't you?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tanikins

Thats great progression :happydance:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks tani! I was hoping someone else would see it lol I wasn't sure if 17 and 18 looked too similar


----------



## GoldenRatio

I see its getting darker! Congrats again:kiss:

I guess its my turn, ovulated early this cycle at cd12 so im 7dpo today. Will test 10dpo maybe. 

Kern, last two cycles same thing happened to me. I got one day bleeding, one day barely spotting and that was it. Then i got ewcm cd5-cd9, a lot! but i didnt ovulate until cd12-14. I wouldnt worry too much and just BD incase. 

Af can arrive early sometimes, due to stress and ur diet and even a friend that u recently started to hang out more than usual, afs can sync. Also its common to get more ewcm when ur diet is more alkaline base. Maybe this month u ate more alkaline forming foods. Like the month that i got the most ewcm, i was drinking orange juice daily which is alkaline forming.


----------



## Kern

Bweaver0906 said:


> Do you ladies see a progression?
> 
> 
> Kern your body is really giving you a hard time!! All of that ewcm you would think is you gearing up for o, but your way too early in your cycle aren't you?

Yay! I definitely see progression! You are definitely pregnant!!


And I am beginning to suspect I am too but I'm afraid to test. I have SO MUCH cm I feel wet and gross. Lol. And I looked closer it's actually WHITE stretchy cm and way stretchier than ewcm is for me. It fills up the toilet paper when i wipe and stretches like 4 inches!!! It's so much it's hard to ignore. Also I've been feeling ovary pains and pinches in my uterus. I have been exhausted since 8dpo, usually after my period I regain my energy but I literally have to nap every day. So not like me. 

I'm just afraid to test because technically I bled and more than spotting. But I did google decidual bleeding. Haha. I'm probably just crazy because I always convince myself I am just to be disappointed. So there's that.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies see a progression?
> 
> 
> Kern your body is really giving you a hard time!! All of that ewcm you would think is you gearing up for o, but your way too early in your cycle aren't you?
> 
> Yay! I definitely see progression! You are definitely pregnant!!
> 
> 
> And I am beginning to suspect I am too but I'm afraid to test. I have SO MUCH cm I feel wet and gross. Lol. And I looked closer it's actually WHITE stretchy cm and way stretchier than ewcm is for me. It fills up the toilet paper when i wipe and stretches like 4 inches!!! It's so much it's hard to ignore. Also I've been feeling ovary pains and pinches in my uterus. I have been exhausted since 8dpo, usually after my period I regain my energy but I literally have to nap every day. So not like me.
> 
> I'm just afraid to test because technically I bled and more than spotting. But I did google decidual bleeding. Haha. I'm probably just crazy because I always convince myself I am just to be disappointed. So there's that.Click to expand...

Its common to bleed and be pregnant still, soooo
:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Bweaver0906

I agree kern, you do need to test. I've been cramping around my ovaries too, and my cm has picked up a bit. Test!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yay BW! I've been off a couple days, happy to come back to your news! congratulations!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks so much giggle!


----------



## Sapphire86

Today is cd6 so I'm in a boring part of my cycle. Tomorrow I see my obgyn for a follow up about my weird cycles. Hopefully I'll get some answers!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapp, i hope u get some answers. 

Kern, did u test yet?


8dpo today, no symptoms except diarrhea :blush:


----------



## Kern

Not yet. Lol. I'm crazy! Now I'm afraid to know because I just got offered a job that starts end of March. Ahhhh. 

Today for like ten minutes I felt a digging pain in the center of my uterus in the same spot. This doesn't happen on cd10 for me lol. Then again it could be phantom symptoms. Dunh dunh dunhhhhhhh


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern! You're driving us crazy with anticipation!

Afm, af is done so it's time for the fun part of the cycle. I think dh just likes that I don't fight him off during this part of my cycle. ;)


----------



## Kern

Haha my hubby is the same way


I also have a ton of cm still, it hasn't stopped! If it was ewcm it wouldn't last this long! I never have it! Plus I remember with my son I was very wet too and it was annoying. I have no idea when I'll test honestly, I can't get the nerve to test! Lol!


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm going to keep checking in to see those bfps. Kern take a damn test already!!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

:test:

Omg kern how can you stand not knowing for sure?! What other symptoms are you having?

:coffee: nothing interesting here. only CD6. The boring days.


----------



## Mama_K

Hey ladies. So today and yesterday I've been having lots of egg white mucus. I also noted very scant amount of blood on my toilet paper today just once. Unfortunately I work tonight so I won't see my husband and tomorrow he's gone all day for work then I go to work once he gets home so no baby dancing. We did this past Monday night. I feel like we always miss our window.


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> :test:
> 
> Omg kern how can you stand not knowing for sure?! What other symptoms are you having?
> 
> :coffee: nothing interesting here. only CD6. The boring days.


It does drive me a little insane lol! Most of the time I'm convinced I am and just act like I am. There are a few moments where I doubt myself and feel crazy and just tell myself to get it together lol!

Since I feel I am I have been symptom spotting so here is what I have; my nails are strong and gorgeous again, remember I got this with my chemical? Kind of freaks me out because I had a chemical
Cramps in ovaries and uterus, feels like stretching, poking, twitching, lots of activity
Creamy cm and loads of it
Boobs seem bigger, heavier but only a little sore in armpit area
Slight nausea
Exhausted all the time
Emotional for no reason, I remember I had this last pregnancy too, sometimes I just had to cry it out, whatever it was lol


That's about it. All of those I feel like I could trick my mind into feeling, what keeps me thinking I am is the dramatic change in cm, I don't think I could make my body do that lol. We are snowed in today so no test! Ack! Haha. I might just wait until I'm late for my af.....which wild be 2/6 :haha:


Mamak, if you bd on Monday you still have a chance, sperm can live up to 7 days. Hold hope!:hugs:


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, you are totally prego. Please don't make us wait until February ;) 

I saw my dr today and she started me on clomid today. I was not expecting that at all but she looked at all my charts and said I almost certainly wasn't ovulating. When/if I get my next period I'll be going in for cd3 bloodwork and gearing up for round 2.


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, you are torturing us all lmao

Sap, yay for clomid! I'm really glad she didn't force you to wait out another cycle before doing anything for you. Charting paid off!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm super nervous about taking the clomid though. I'm a big baby when it comes to taking new medication because I'm scared of potential side effects. 

I am excited about a potential October baby though. That's what will keep me going. I think I'll order some preseed for this cycle too.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm super nervous about taking the clomid though. I'm a big baby when it comes to taking new medication because I'm scared of potential side effects.
> 
> I am excited about a potential October baby though. That's what will keep me going. I think I'll order some preseed for this cycle too.

Isn't cd6 too late to start clomid?


----------



## Sapphire86

My dr said I calculated my cd1 wrong since I started at night and that I was really at more like cd5.5. Plus I was always a 33ish day cycle even when I was young and functioning properly so it probably wouldn't extend my cycle beyond what is normal for me.

I'll go in for cd3 bloodwork when/if I get my period and will do a cd3 start for round 2 most likely.

I'm 12 hours out from taking my first clomid tablet and I already have a headache! I was hoping I'd be one of the lucky ones with no side effects. I'm also wearing short sleeves today in case I get hot flashes at work. (We have a high of 71 and sunny so it's not that weird!)


----------



## gigglebox

Jealous! We're predicted 2 feet of snow come this weekend lol

Hope you aren't hit with any more side effects


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> My dr said I calculated my cd1 wrong since I started at night and that I was really at more like cd5.5. Plus I was always a 33ish day cycle even when I was young and functioning properly so it probably wouldn't extend my cycle beyond what is normal for me.
> 
> I'll go in for cd3 bloodwork when/if I get my period and will do a cd3 start for round 2 most likely.
> 
> I'm 12 hours out from taking my first clomid tablet and I already have a headache! I was hoping I'd be one of the lucky ones with no side effects. I'm also wearing short sleeves today in case I get hot flashes at work. (We have a high of 71 and sunny so it's not that weird!)

I will be doing CD3-7 too, but not sure when he will give me the pills because he wanted SA first but DH got sick, so we are waiting him to get better. By the time i start u will be done with ur second cycle of clomid but im sure u will be preggo by then!!!! thats great to know someone using clomid so i can relate back. 

Oh about that short sleeve shirt! its -30 here and last two days i hav been opening the A/C after DH leaves the car :dohh: not sure why im feeling so hot and sweaty.


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, it sounds like a good plan!

I think I was able to get the ball rolling faster because the one and only time I've ever gotten a positive opk I conceived my daughter so my issues are almost certainly due to lack of ovulation and not other factors like dh or blocked tubes.

I'm way more calm about ttc #2 since I know I can get pregnant but that it might just take a while. I remember ttc#1 and there were many more tears and worries.

Maybe you'll get a happy suprise and get pregnant while your waiting on starting clomid! I've learned to expect the unexpected with ttc :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> Golden, it sounds like a good plan!
> 
> I think I was able to get the ball rolling faster because the one and only time I've ever gotten a positive opk I conceived my daughter so my issues are almost certainly due to lack of ovulation and not other factors like dh or blocked tubes.
> 
> I'm way more calm about ttc #2 since I know I can get pregnant but that it might just take a while. I remember ttc#1 and there were many more tears and worries.
> 
> Maybe you'll get a happy suprise and get pregnant while your waiting on starting clomid! I've learned to expect the unexpected with ttc :)

Definitely, i would be more relaxed with it if already had a kid then i would know that im capable of getting pregnant. I hope it doesnt come down to blocked tubes and bad sperm analysis at the end. 

How long it took you to conceive ur daughter? how did u manage to ovulate that time?


----------



## Kern

So if I were pregnant then today would be 22dpo...... Which means I should get a bfp with no hold right?


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern, at 22 dpo a positive should be positive no matter how long it's been. Fingers crossed!

Golden, it took 10 months. I was all geared up to go in after 12 months of trying and ended up going in for a 6 week check instead. I randomly ovulated on my own on cd 28 (late!) and just happened to catch it because I used opks.


----------



## Kern

I meant, it's this late in the game I shouldn't have to hold my pee for any amount of time to get a bfp, right? Like I don't need to use fmu to get a bfp because my hcg should be high enough by now, correct?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> I meant, it's this late in the game I shouldn't have to hold my pee for any amount of time to get a bfp, right? Like I don't need to use fmu to get a bfp because my hcg should be high enough by now, correct?

Correct! I tested my cheap hpts with my sisters urine to see if my tests were functioning and it was definitely positive everytime she peed. she was 5-6 weeks at the time

I also heard u can mix bleach to ur urine and if it goes white bubbly then u are pregnant :D just try that for fun


----------



## Kern

Ok. Well I took a test on about an hour hold. Bfn. Lol. So I'm crazy and this cm is driving me mad. I have one more test so I'll just use it on fmu tomorrow but I'm ok if it's a bfn because I start my new job soon. I just really flipping hate the tww and all the fake symptoms we trick our brains into thinking is real 

So this white stretchy stuff is probably fertile ewcm then right? And probably didn't ovulate last cycle for such an early light bleed. I never get this much ewcm, too bad it will be wasted lol


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Ok. Well I took a test on about an hour hold. Bfn. Lol. So I'm crazy and this cm is driving me mad. I have one more test so I'll just use it on fmu tomorrow but I'm ok if it's a bfn because I start my new job soon. I just really flipping hate the tww and all the fake symptoms we trick our brains into thinking is real
> 
> So this white stretchy stuff is probably fertile ewcm then right? And probably didn't ovulate last cycle for such an early light bleed. I never get this much ewcm, too bad it will be wasted lol

ugh i really thought u were preggo, try in the morning too just in case u ovulated really late. My theory is that u ovulated early last cycle so thats why af was early? maybe? 

Are u gonna stop trying until u start ur job?


----------



## Kern

I really thought I was too. But I do every month lol. The early super light period really threw me off I guess. I will stop trying until I'm on the job at least three months. Gotta be in the position a year to qualify for fmla so trying to time it right lol. But I will hang out here until you all get your bfps which should definitely be by then!


----------



## Sapphire86

Bummer Kern! You have a great outlook though. I would think your pregnancy would be less stressful not having to worry about FMLA. Are you excited about your new job?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to read that Kern, but looks like it may be a blessing in disguise. What's the new job?


----------



## Kern

Yeah I'm not too upset about waiting to ttc. My only thing would be suffering secondary infertility and stuff. I just hope it will be the right time then you know? Ttc is hard! 

I will be working at a call center but it makes great money and has even better benefits so I'm really really excited. Plus it will afford me the chance to grow as a fitness coach like I want. Haha. I'm just excited to be working and starting a new adventure. To be honest getting pregnant would have been stressful, I would have been super excited but stressed! 

So glad to have you ladies! No one I can vent to but you all!! Thank you!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs:

Did you have trouble conceiving your first? I started worrying about the secondary infertility stuff...i started looking at the forums. A lot of those women previously had trouble, or have been diagnosed with pcos, or hubs had sperm issues, or are a bit older, etc. i wouldn't worry about it yet : ) just focus in the new job, sounds like exciting changes are happening! 

Oo, maybe you can think about developing a workout that can be done at your desk, haha. Lots of people are stuck there all day, it'd be nice to squeeze in a few reps of something!


----------



## GoldenRatio

an other bfn at 11dpo, i donno why even bother testing:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Kern

Lol golden ratio you probably test so you don't convince yourself like I do. Saves the disappointment! 

Got another bfn on fmu. At least I know now. Go figure today I'm getting pains in my left ovary which means I'm probably ovulating. But can i trust my body anymore? Lol

I don't have any fertility issues with my first so I'm sure I'm fine. It's just a worry in my mine because we've been casually trying since September. So we will see!


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden :( sorry about the bfn. They're always so disappointing. 

I'm bummed about yalls bfns but we seem to be getting about 1 a cycle. That just means it's someone else's turn this month!

Kern, you're going to be though two cycles before I can get though one I think!

I'm on day 3 of clomid/cd8. I definitely have the "pelvic fullness" side effect. Maybe that means it's working? It was super bad this morning. It felt like stomach cramps, gas cramps, and menstrual cramps all rolled into one. Luckily it wore off as I was on my feet and active throughout the day. I am really optimistic about this cycle because of the meds so the tww is going to be wayyy worse than usual for me. 

I'll be testing around Valentine's day (depending on my opk results.)


----------



## gigglebox

Hope we get more sticky bfp's soon. I'm kind of giving up though, i think, even though I want it more than ever now...but desire and trying is not enough. It's out of my hands and will happen eventually, so i'm going to just try and roll with the punches going forward. It's easy to do until i ovulate...it's impossible to ignore...guess i'll just see how it goes this time. Last cycle i got my weird food symptom so i thought for sure i was "in". 

Sapph i look forward to your testing. Any idea when you might ovulate?


----------



## Kern

Had the worst ovulation pains in a while last night in my left ovary. Thought I might have to take Tylenol. Definitely released an egg, too bad she is closed for business right now. Go figure, right?


----------



## Mama_K

Kern, bummer about no BFP. And Giggle, I agree, it's out of our hands. I tell myself that I'll get pregnant when the time's right for us. It's in God's hands and it'll happen when it's meant to. As for me, I've just been trying to have sex during ovulation. My period isn't due until February 5th.


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> Sapph i look forward to your testing. Any idea when you might ovulate?

If the clomid works then I should ovulate late next week or the first week of February. I took my 4th clomid pill today (last one tomorrow pm). I really really hope this cycle works!

I should be testing around Valentine's day but if I ovulate by the 1st, I'll probably test sooner.

I'm having a much harder time being patient this cycle :)


----------



## Kern

So true, it will happen when it happens! Sapphire, I would love to hear you get a bfp this cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

One of us better! This kind of feels like the most unlucky thread ever lol. But we must persevere!!!


----------



## Kern

Haha it really does! What th heck! We don't give up though! (Only hesitate for a minute lol)


----------



## Mama_K

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? Anything new? It's been quiet on here lately.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey hun! I think everyone is waiting to ovulate so its kinda quiet here. 

Im 14dpo today, I tsted 2 days ago and it was negative and today i saw some brown hint on my cm so probably af is right here.


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm still waiting to ovulate. I took my last clomid pull yesterday so I should ovulate in 5-10 days. I started using opks yesterday per my Dr's instructions and am getting near positives (though they are almost certainly false positives this early). I'm curious to see what tonight's looks like. 

My cousin had her baby yesterday and pushed for 3.5 hours and he was sunny sidea up and his cord was wrapped around his neck and torso multiple times! Both mom and baby are in perfect health but it's made me seriously rethink my desire to try for a vbac. 

I feel like I'm okay with a second csection but am scared of a third. 

Step 1 is getting pregnant though... :(


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, i'm waiting to O myself so nothing exciting to report here.

Sapph, I'm having the same debate about a vbac. I hear terrible things about both ways out so i'm just nervous about either...i hear a planned c section is easier than unplanned, so i was going to opt for that...but i'm also thinking of a vbac, but SO nervous i'll end up with another unplanned c section.


----------



## Kern

Hey yall. I'm in the tww, cervix is closed and cm is crumbly. No bd during ovulation so I know I'm not pregnant. Still can't ignore where I am in the cycle though hehe

Met my friends newborn yesterday, she's 4 days old. So tiny, made my 15 month old seem like a giant! Love babies. :). Who is next to test? You know what they say, you're not out til af shows! And even then.......lol


----------



## Kern

Is there a lone there? Is it an Evap?

Just torturing myself with the test I took a few days ago lol
https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/image.jpg1_zpskc7rypqo.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Is it the black and white inverted photo? I'm not seeing anything....do you have a link to the original?


----------



## Kern

Or this one... Lol

It's inverted then switched to b&w, I took it with a camera inverted, is this one better?
https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/image.jpg1_zps1trbqboy.jpg


----------



## Kern

I bet it's an indent if anything. I don't know why I just can't accept the reality of it all! It's like if I believe hard enough it will happen, so frustrating. I hope af doesn't mess with me, comes on time, is normal and proves to me I'm insane lol


----------



## gigglebox

Nah, i'm not seeing it :(

I know what you mean, i've even considered somehow drawing on a line lol, like if you can make it show up, it will make it real. It's so silly...but my god, the desire for that second line is strong! Obviously i would never alter a test lol...but i do tweak the crap outta them sometimes just to see it and give myself false hopes.


----------



## Kern

Haha yep, exactly, I will my eyes to see something that evidently isn't even there. It's just this feeling I can't shake off. I'd say I'm a relatively realistic girl, I don't dabble in fantasies all day long, but man, I can't shake this. Driving me mad!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: i got pregnant immediately with my son, then had an "oops'' in August. I was in total and completely shock when we didn't get pregnant by cycle 2 (when we actively started trying after the cp). I just was in disbelief, and it took me a bit to "get over" it. This past month I got a symptom I only had with the pregnancies, so when I got a BFN, i went through that shock all over again. I just couldn't believe it, i was so convinced i was pregnant that i told some ladies i was just waiting for the test to confirm. 

It's horrible, almost like being betrayed by your own body.


----------



## Kern

It absolutely is. It's freaky how so many physical symptoms suddenly appear and are so REALISTICALLY that you just know you're pregnant. By cycle 3 I was pregnant with my son. Then I had a chemical back in November. And it's like I just can't wrap my head around the ttc game. I think taking a break will be good for me. I hope when I start again it doesn't take long, I won't be able to handle it!


----------



## gigglebox

Right?! I'm really trying to embrace the "it will happen when it happens" mentality, which i don't have a problem with up until O...then I can't get my mind off of the countdown and it drives me bonkers.

Trying to just :sex: when the mood strikes this cycle. Baby making is emotionally draining...sex is starting to make me anxious. I don't like that.


----------



## Kern

Yeah that's hard. It becomes a chore and you keep thinking if this is the one that will catch and what can you do to get those swimmies as far in there, and ugh. Lol

I'm so good about being relaxed too until o, then I have to physically calm myself, I literally think about it all the time and tell my brain to shut up a million times a day. Ttc is hard! I wish we could all get surprise pregnant! Just bam! We are knocked up! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, but only when we want it, right? :haha: anyway i think this is also when losses are hard, 'cause it's like, i could have already been pregnant and avoided all this emotional stuff...oh well. Honestly i think my loss was a blessing in disguise. The timing would have been really bad...we're farmers and a baby at the start of the busy season would have been rough. Now a baby born will be at the end of the season and that'll be just fine.


----------



## Mama_K

gigglebox said:


> Right?! I'm really trying to embrace the "it will happen when it happens" mentality, which i don't have a problem with up until O...then I can't get my mind off of the countdown and it drives me bonkers.
> 
> Trying to just :sex: when the mood strikes this cycle. Baby making is emotionally draining...sex is starting to make me anxious. I don't like that.

I totally agree, baby making is totally draining! I'm so tired all the time. I'm in nursing school and work nights and I'm exhausted. I'm trying to just go w the flow and not be so stressed.


----------



## Mama_K

Hello all, I've been experiencing lots of CM, very wet down there ( sorry, gross). AF not due until Feb 5th. Also I've been really bloated these past few days. Nothing else to report for me. Just doing the tww again :wacko:


----------



## Sapphire86

Mama, I wish you a happy tww.

I'm on cd 14 and should ovulate sometime next week. I didn't have many side effects from taking clomid on the days I took the pills but I've been an emotional mess the past 4 days after I've finished the pills! I've been feeling super down and like I'll never have more kids :( I just try to keep looking forward to (hopefully) ovulating.


----------



## gigglebox

Well y'all, i'm jumping off the ttc bus. I'll be around to see you all fall preggers though ^_^ it's a personal choice, i have some things to work out before adding a baby to the mix.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thread is falling a part:cry: 

Im kinda taking a break this cycle but i will be around. We are thinking about cancelling our trip to Cancun due to Zika virus and TTC. What do u ladies think?


----------



## Kern

Zika virus freaks me out. I probably would because you are ttcing. I'm worried that it's made it here in the U.S. People in Brazil and such are being told not to get pregnant for two years!!! That's crazy! And super scary!

For me, nipples hurt and really watery white cm. I don't know what dpo but definitely not pregnant so goes to show how hard the tww is with sneaky symptoms. Rude lol


----------



## Kern

Oh! I forgot to mention! I'm going to start temping so I get the idea for when I o when it's time to ttc! Trying to think ahead. I downloaded the fertility friend app, didn't temp this morning as I didn't get three hrs of sleep because baby has a fever so I'll start tomorrow

Question! If my temp spikes mid cycle does that guarantee ovulation? Can your temp spike but you actually not release an egg? I just want to know for sure if I am ovulating.... 

And do you guys take your temp orally? For some reason I thought it had to be done vaginally and that seems annoying. Hahah. 

Any other advice for a temping newbie? :)


----------



## Sapphire86

I temp and you have to have a sustained shift after ovulation so your chart will be biphastic. Ff will give your cross hairs if it thinks you ovulated. I haven't been ovulating so on my charts you'll see the occasional spike but no sustained shift.

I take my temp orally. I got the bbt from Walmart and it works great. I am so not a morning person so I actually named my 6am alarm "TEMP!" And set my thermometer on my phone every night so I can't miss it when I turn of my alarm in the morning :) 

After a few months, it's second nature now.


----------



## Kern

Haha I thought about setting an alarm too! What makes a thermometer bbt? Is it good enough if it shows two digits? Or do I need to buy one that says bbt on it? Lol I have like three here I'd like to not buy one if I can. 

Sorry you haven't been ovulating, temping helped you figure that out yeah? Have you been bding ? I'm excited this cycle for you!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Definitly get basal thermometer, i used regular thermometer first 2 cycles and my charts were weird. Gives flat temps and also i would temp and get 37 and 2 second later temp again and get 35.4 like more u temp, more numbers u get! but bbt is more accurate. 
Also for some ppl, temp doesnt shift a lot so its harder to read regular thermometer charts because it rounds to 10th digit. 

I was temping vaginally and DH thinks its gross so i stopped but more accurate vaginally. 

So before ovulation avg temp and after ovulation avg temp gives u the shift, not one or two high temps. FF will calculate that for u.


----------



## Kern

Ok will do! Thanks guys! I'm hoping this will distract me from the fact that I'm not actively trying. It's a new focus and it will give me information on my cycles so I can bang it out the first cycle lol!


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern said:


> Haha I thought about setting an alarm too! What makes a thermometer bbt? Is it good enough if it shows two digits? Or do I need to buy one that says bbt on it? Lol I have like three here I'd like to not buy one if I can.
> 
> Sorry you haven't been ovulating, temping helped you figure that out yeah? Have you been bding ? I'm excited this cycle for you!!!

I agree with Golden. I'd definitely get a bbt. I hope temping works for you! I like having all that data about my cycle. It takes away a lot of the crazy of ttc because it tells you when/if you ovulated. 

I have been bd every day and a half this week. Today was the first day of my possible ovulation window. I should ovulate sometime between now and Wednesday but no sign of it yet. Negative opk today. I wouldn't be suprised if I ovulated late though. :/ 

We're staining our deck tomorrow and it's supposed to be sunny and 75 so I'm planning on keeping my mind off waiting to ovulate by enjoying the beautiful weather this weekend!

I know our thread is winding down but I'll let yall know if the clomid works and I ovulate or not this cycle :)


----------



## Kern

Yes! Please let us know! I'm still here, checking every day! I'm really rooting for you guys!!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm here too! Kind of bummed that i'm about to ovulate and have to ignore it. 

So, what is the difference between the bbt thermometers and regular ones?


----------



## Kern

From what I can tell online it is more accurate in the bbt range, so 96-99 to one-tenth of a degree. And it seems like they are no more expensive than a fever one. I've been looking but haven't found one yet, trying to avoid Walmart lol.


----------



## gigglebox

If walmart has it, maybe you can order online? Or check amazon?


----------



## Kern

Yeah I can do that lol. I've been on medicine the last few days so no temping. Probably won't start until cd1 which is due this Friday. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've been trying to keep up with you guys waiting for another bfp! I had my first ultrasound today, and I'm not sure about the results. By my lmp I should be 6w3d. My ultrasound showed only a gestational sac that measured about a week behind. I'm obviously worried and stressing. I don't know what to think at this point. She said if the measurements are correct then we wouldn't see anything this early. I've been getting labs for my hcg levels every two days and they're doubling. Any ideas?


I hope to see a bfp soon!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Okay things are starting to move along for me hopefully! I had really good ewcm today and my cervix is soft and high (although super beat up from all the bd lately ouch!) My horrible depressed/short tempered mood had disappeared the past two days as well. Thank goodness - clomid turned me into a crazy person and im usually super mellow and happy! 

I also got a positive/almost positive opk today. What do yall think? The control line is on the right and the test line is on the left.
 



Attached Files:







20160201_135829-resized-500.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

If that were my test, i'd count it as positive! Yay! I really hope the clomid does its job. Can't wait to see if you get a temp rise :)

Bw, do you know exactly when you ovulated? Was it later than usual?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I'm thinking I ovulated on cd17 or cd18. Which would put me a little earlier than if you go by my lmp. My cycles are 31 days long, so that gives it s couple more days, in my mind anyway. I'm going crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm really not sure, if your numbers are good :-k what are the doctors saying? Might just be too early and you'll see something in a week or so.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I haven't talked to my doctor yet. The technician told me if I was as early as my measurements said then we wouldn't see anything yet anyway.


----------



## Bweaver0906

I also know the days we had sex, which was Jan 1-5. According to online calculators I conceived in Jan 1. Isn't that nearly impossible? Especially knowing I had fertile mucus on Jan 2, which makes me think I conceived on Jan 3 or 4. So that would put me right around just about 6 weeks, if that. Ugh I don't know I'm driving myself crazy!!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Bweaver, I'm sorry you're so anxious. Early ultrasounds are wonderful but it seems like they always find a way to make you worry. You may have taken a bit longer to implant as well.

I know I worried from 6 weeks until I heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks with dd because they found a hematoma with my early scan. Turned out it was no big deal. I also measured 2 weeks behind lmp date because I ovulated late so they ended up changing my due date. 

I'll be thinking about you and your little bean!

Afm, I got my very first unambiguously positive opk with fmu this morning. (Well, my first one since ttc dd). 

I'm just a little confused why I had a sustained temp shift three days ago before the positive opk (see chart in signature). Any ideas?


----------



## Bweaver0906

I hope you're right sapphire! I have a gut feeling that it just ovulated later and implanted later, so my dates are off. I've read when doctors go by your lmp they assume you have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14, which definitely isn't the case for me! 

Temping really really confuses me! If it were me, I would follow the opks more than anything!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Bw, i never been pregnant before so dont have much to say but when i went for ultrasound and ask the tech if i have any baby in there, she said sometimes its hard to see anything until 6weeks and thats based on ovulating cd14. So im sure you will see something by next week! 

Sap! yay u are ovulating:happydance: I trust temping more than opk but since u already BDd the day u had temp shift, u will be fine. 
Also clomid makes u produce more estrogen which can cause high temps, i wouldnt worry too much and just keep Bding, also if you disregard cd8 temp u will get cross line :hugs:


----------



## Bweaver0906

Thanks for the help golden! I think I will see something soon too, I just have horrible anxiety with things like this!!

Sapphire, good luck!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Thanks golden. The temp increase did occur when my mood swings improved (aka estrogen rise). I could tell my estrogen levels were increasing based on mood and cm but didn't make the connection to bbt. I usually have really stable bbt too so I trust my temps just not the clomid :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> Thanks golden. The temp increase did occur when my mood swings improved (aka estrogen rise). I could tell my estrogen levels were increasing based on mood and cm but didn't make the connection to bbt. I usually have really stable bbt too so I trust my temps just not the clomid :)

Yeap on clomid, its common to get false opk or weird looking bbt charts because its effecting ur hormones and everybody reacts differently. I would say keep Bding until u see creamy cm, then for sure u ovulated.


----------



## Kern

ooh sapphire! Hoping you're getting all that bding in! Heh that's exciting! 

Just found out my job will be starting sooner which means I'll be able to start trying a month sooner than planned! So June I'll be back at it! Woo! Hopefully I'll have a few temping cycles under my belt so I can really see what's going on! Pumped!


----------



## Kern

Well, cd1 which means another early cycle, 25 days. I need to find out what's going on! Temped this morning after I realized I was bleeding and it wa 95.9, that seems really low? Hoping it's because I didn't get a bbt yet, going to do today, thought I had a few more days. 

How is everyone? Bweaver, how are you feeling?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern said:


> Well, cd1 which means another early cycle, 25 days. I need to find out what's going on! Temped this morning after I realized I was bleeding and it wa 95.9, that seems really low? Hoping it's because I didn't get a bbt yet, going to do today, thought I had a few more days.
> 
> How is everyone? Bweaver, how are you feeling?

I asked my doctor why my cycles are 25days and sometimes 30days. He said it depends on when you ovulate or lp. Ovulation day and lp is effected by ur life style so every month it can be different due to ur vitamin and mineral intakes. 

Haven you been eating the same? did u change ur prenatal or did u start taking an extra supplement? are u stressed or more relaxed. Literally everything effects ur cycle. As long as u are beet ween 24-40 days length, u will be fine he said.


----------



## Mama_K

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing well. I'm nearing the end of my tww. Have no symptoms of anything. Yesterday I had some mild cramping which I thought could be premenstural. Nothing today. No tender breasts. Period is due the 5th. Holding off on testing.


----------



## Sapphire86

That's exciting mamak! I can never hold out that long. Keep us updated!

I'm officially 1dpo today. I had a temp rise this am and my ovaries don't feel like overfilled water balloons anymore. I'm super happy the clomid made me ovulate. I got lots of bd in this week too so I've done everything I can. Fx for a bfp this cycle.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> That's exciting mamak! I can never hold out that long. Keep us updated!
> 
> I'm officially 1dpo today. I had a temp rise this am and my ovaries don't feel like overfilled water balloons anymore. I'm super happy the clomid made me ovulate. I got lots of bd in this week too so I've done everything I can. Fx for a bfp this cycle.

Ur charts looks great! u gonna get bfp for sure:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay sapph!!! That's great! I can't wait to see what happens. How are you feeling now?

Kern, that is oddly low. Did you sleep with your mouth open?

Mama, maybe the cramping was implantation :thumbup: 

I'm technically in the tww but we're preventing for now until i get my anxiety issues under control. We prevented this month but we dtd about 4 days before o and again the day before o, but he withdrew (although he did go back so who knows). If i didn't get pregnant on 4 cycles of actually trying, i'm betting i'll not fall this cycle. 

Kern yay about your job! Maybe we'll be bump buddies as i'm hoping to continue trying around june and have another spring baby.


----------



## Mama_K

Saph, hoping you get that BFP this time around! Still no symptoms. No cramps or sore breasts which I get before my period. I'm trying to stay positive. Hoping for my BFP this month. With my first pregnancy, I had extremely sore breasts but I was 6 weeks along. I don't feel premenstural but I don't feel pregnant either. Guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## Kern

Mamak, bweaver didn't really feel pregnant either when she got her bfp, she said she didn't really feel much of anything! I feel that's probably the best symptom to have! Haha

Giggle, that made me lol about my mouth being open, haha, maybe? I have had a cold the last few days. Today my temp was 96.5. Who knows. 

I'm excited to start in June! I hope it happens quickly, I don't want to waste any time! I got to play with a 2week old baby girl all day yesterday and they're just so Precious! And tiny! Love!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I wanna know what happened with Bw's ultrasound?! Did they manage to find a baby sac? how are the hormone levels? keep us posted


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone! I am feeling alright. I thin I'm starting to get some morning sickness. I just felt yucky this morning and now again tonight. My belly just feels sour. I stil really don't have any pregnancy symptoms. In just EXTREMELY exhausted all of the time. I've been going to bed around 7pm lately. How sad is that?! I'm scheduled for another ultrasound on the 15th. My doctor called and said she received my ultrasound. She pretty much said I'm just too early to see anything so we would have to wait a could of weeks to get a god ultrasound. My anxiety kicks in from time to time worrying. I hope everything is moving along as it should by the time my ultrasound comes. I think once I see my baby's heartbeat it will sink in more for me. My daughter is SO excited. She wants a baby sister. And yes, my symptoms before my bfp were no symptoms! I didn't feel like anything was coming or happening. And here I am! Lol. I can't wait to see we more bfps!!!! I'm glad to see everyone seems to be doing good!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Ugh I remember the sour stomach. I never threw up with dd but had a sour stomach until about 18 weeks. I've tried to block out those memories to psych myself up about doing it again. I look forward to hearing about your ultrasound in a couple weeks. 

Afm, I'm 2 dpo and hoping my temps stay up. It dropped a tiny bit today but it got into the 40s last night and the house was like 5 degrees colder than normal so that could be why. 

My ovaries are quickly returning to normal. During my lh surge, just going from sitting to standing hurt they were so swollen and today I barely noticed any twinges unless I was sitting very still like in the car.

I'm also back to creamy cm and feeling happy about my chances this cycle :) 

One of my cousins had her first baby last week and my other cousin is in labor now. They are sisters in laws. I'm super excited for both of them but my baby fever is through the roof bad right now.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry sapph :hugs: it's never easy watching everyone else go through it first. I have the first of a few upcoming baby showers this weekend, too :dohh: oh well. 

Anywho, sounds like you definitely ov'ed this cycle! I hope the tww goes by quickly.

Bw, being exhausted is certainly a symptom! I think that sounda very positive. Also, a friend of mine on here was in a similar situation, and she had a repeat u/s the next week. The first one they just saw the sack, but the following weeks they saw a heartbeat. It was right around the 6 week mark. I bet you're fine :)


----------



## Mama_K

So no period, yet. Tomorrow I will be officially 1 day late. I remember a few months ago, I was many days late, ended up having a 39 day cycle which is very unusual for me. I'm just praying it won't be another long cycle like this. Waiting to test. My breasts are a bit sore. So maybe AF will rear her ugly head soon. The one thing I've noticed is how bloated and gassy I am. Last night I was miserable. I get like that before my period sometimes so who knows. Bweaver, I'm sure everything will turn out fine and you'll see little baby at your next ultrasound. 
Sapph, it is hard when you got baby fever and it seems like everyone and their dog is expecting. I tell myself, "it's just not my turn yet."


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you mama! Gassy is a good sign :thumbup: lol

I'm in an unofficial tww...i wasn't trying this month but my lack of normal tww symptoms is making me go, "hmmmmm...."


----------



## Sapphire86

Mama, I'm impressed you're holding out! I'm an early tester for sure. I don't even try to kid myself that I can wait until 14dpo!

Giggle, it must be frustrating to be taking a break after ttc and getting out of tww mode. I feel like I have two modes - actively ttc or on good birth control! I can't seem to find any middle ground. 

I'm 3 dpo and can't sleep. Progesterone is supposed to make you sleepy but it just makes me hot and I sleep bad when I'm running hot. I have lots more cm (currently creamy) than I've had all cycle so it seems like the clomid effects are wearing off. I also have been a little gassy and feeling slightly stopped up. It's the progesterone increase again I'm sure. The waiting is already driving me crazy so I think I'll test next Friday at 10dpo. Also I'm hoping for crosshairs on ff this weekend... my temp rose too early which has me worrying but if I wasn't temping I'd definitely say I ovulated. 

So yesterday I mentioned how bad my baby fever was but there is a silver lining. DD is the 8th of 10 great grandchildren on my husband's side and the only girl. The two younger than her were both born in the past two weeks and were more boys! I know our cousin was hoping her third was a girl but I'm a little glad dd will stay the only great granddaughter because she gets so spoiled! I know that's bad but it's helping get me through baby season...


----------



## gigglebox

Your chart looks good to me! There is definitely a distinct "second level" range to your temps. Not sure what ff will do but it looks to me like you definitely ovulated.

Yeah, i'm a little frustrated since i was so enjoying the easy going approach coupled with the "it's definitely not going to happen this time" feeling. I just hate the wait and anticipation. Now i'm just trying to wait out and see if my normal symptoms pop up. If not...i guess i might test, maybe wednesday (which feels like an eternity away right now). That'll be 11dpo.

I just hate the night before testing and all the pressure and nerves...i was secretly happy about putting off ttc :dohh: maybe that was the key to conceiving, lol


----------



## Sapphire86

Hi ladies, here's a quick update from me... i'm solidly in the tww at 6 dpo. I have a serious poas addiction so I'm already itching to test at 6 dpo lol.

I was planning on testing Friday at 10 dpo. With dd I tested negative at 9 dpo and had a light but clearly evident positive at 11 dpo so if I follow the same timeline I think 10dpo sounds reasonable...

Bweaver, how are you doing?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I start testing 6dpo too! What an addiction. What other meds are you taking?

I had my appointment last week, DH's sperm analysis came back normal so problem is me :( but he didn't give me any meds yet because he told me my LH:FSH ratio was high which means PCOS, and I told him that I gave blood day before positive opk so it's normal to have high LH that day. So my doctor agreed with me and we will be repeating the test cd17 (not sure why 17) Anyways long story short, I decided not to take break and keep trying. 

Cd14 today, didn't do opk yet but I should ovulate tomorrow for sure.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo, glad things are moving along for everyone!

Afm...i can't believe it but i'm pregnant. Got a faint line today at 9dpo. I'll be testing again in the morning, hoping for a darker line.


----------



## Kern

Oh my goodness gigglebox! Hooray! Congrats! Keep us posted tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks! I'm a bit in denial lol. If you recall, we were putting ttc on hold for a fews months lol


----------



## Tanikins

Didnyou retest today gigs.

Im so happy. This is 100% sods law. Congrats


----------



## gigglebox

Not yet, i'm waiting for hubs to wake up for work.


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats giggle! I want to see pics when you test again!


----------



## gigglebox

Not looking good...it's the same as 24 hours ago :cry:


----------



## GoldenRatio

oh congrats gigg! such a great news. 

What did u test with? frer or ic?


----------



## gigglebox

Frer. I haven't looked recently, i'm on hold with my crap insurance company...but i want to see if it dried darker than yesterday's. Last i check it was about the same dry.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> Frer. I haven't looked recently, i'm on hold with my crap insurance company...but i want to see if it dried darker than yesterday's. Last i check it was about the same dry.

One from yesterday probably dried darker, dont stress im sure everything is fine. For some ppl hormone doesnt double in 24 hours.


----------



## Mama_K

Giggle, how exciting!! AFM, I have been spotting these last few days. Hardly anything at all, so I took a test. Negative :( I just wish my damn period would start so I can get it over w and move onto the next cycle. It's so annoying.


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately I'm afraid my lines aren't showing very good progression. I'm afraid this pregnancy won't be viable :cry:
9dpo vs 11dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20160210_142955-1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GoldenRatio

right side looks darker than left! dont lose hope yet, maybe its just implanting


----------



## Sapphire86

I agree with golden. Maybe splurge on the clearblue digital with weeks estimator?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> I agree with golden. Maybe splurge on the clearblue digital with weeks estimator?

U need to start testing!!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

I know it's driving me crazy not knowing! With dd I got a bfn at 9 dpo followed by a bfp at 11 dpo so I'm trying to wait a bit. I'm 8 dpo today... plus I don't have sore boobs yet :(

Also, my grandfather's funeral is tomorrow and I really don't want a bfn before the funeral in the morning. I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday at 10 or 11 dpo. 

I'm out of town through Sunday and all I have are wondfos with me :)


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about your loss sapph :(

Unfortunately they don't sell the weeks estimators here :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapp, sorry about ur lost. I hope you get ur bfp this month!!! keep us posted.

Gigg, did u test again? whats happening?

Bw, how are you doing? any update?

And lastly i was creeping on babydust to see her DNA results, she is having a girl!! 

Im offically in tww, with super itchy neck and jawline:cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Gr, itchy? What does that indicate?

I'm still knocked up for now...i am not impressed by the progression on the new curved frer, so i took an equate today. I'll try a frer tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GoldenRatio

ah curved frers are horrible! dont u have internet cheapies? when will u go for blood work? 


My neck is itchy bkz im getting acne looking bumps, i think its indication of extra estrogen. But i might be baking sh*t up hehehhe


----------



## gigglebox

No more ic's, I finished those off last month. I'm not going in for bloods. Can't afford it (my health coverage is terrible).


----------



## GoldenRatio

Its free in Canada, government pays for medical stuff and our private insurance pays for meds. I think only thing i would have to pay is IVF if i take that road one day.

How much is it do a blood test? 

Well i guess wait and see what happens. I googled some tests and seems like frer curved doesnt get dark until 17-18dpo. What dpo are u today? Any symptoms?


----------



## gigglebox

That's what o noticed too, they take awhile to get dark. I was freaking out because with my son and the old style frer, the test line nearly matched the control on 12dpo.

I'm 13 dpo today. My only symptom is lack of pms symptoms (boobs are usually very painful and only stop when af starts--they are only slightly sore starting yesterday. It's actually what made me suspect pregnancy. Also my face usually breaks out but it hasn't).


----------



## GoldenRatio

U know i cant find curved frer here, its all straight ones. Maybe its an american thing. 

I hope u find peace in mind soon! i would be having anxieties getting close to af with faint lines. FX! everything works out for you:hugs: keep us posted


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm 12 dpo today and af is on her way. My temp dropped this morning, I'm feeling crampy, and i have a headache. I guess I'm happy that the 50mg clomid made me ovulate but bummed about the bfn.

I'll be doing cd3 bloodwork this cycle and hopefully another round of clomid. I'll be taking a break from the forums though and try to relax more this cycle. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## bahh

Sapphire86 said:


> I'm 12 dpo today and af is on her way. My temp dropped this morning, I'm feeling crampy, and i have a headache. I guess I'm happy that the 50mg clomid made me ovulate but bummed about the bfn.
> 
> I'll be doing cd3 bloodwork this cycle and hopefully another round of clomid. I'll be taking a break from the forums though and try to relax more this cycle.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Hello Sapphire :) I´m also on Clomid, do you always have headaches before AF or is it from Clomid? I´m having a bad headache and I usually don´t have it at all with AF


----------



## Sapphire86

Bahh, I'm afraid I can't help. I don't ovulate without the clomid so I don't ever get a true af but I do usually get headaches when my hormone levels drop dramatically.


----------



## bahh

Sapphire86 said:


> Bahh, I'm afraid I can't help. I don't ovulate without the clomid so I don't ever get a true af but I do usually get headaches when my hormone levels drop dramatically.

Oh! I see, I´m crossing fingers for you next month :)

I have a friend who got pregnant in the 3rd (and last lol) cycle of Clomid and guess what? TWINS... So don´t worry, Clomid works miracles for some people lol I´ll be trying for at least 2 cycles too (if I´m "ok")...

I´m having some pregnancy symptoms (fatigue, headaches, lower belly disconfort) and I´m wondering if is it from Clomid?


----------



## gigglebox

Sapph, good luck to you this cycle. Please come back an update us! that's wonderful you ovulated. Here's to hoping you blood work is good and next cycle results in a bfp :hugs:

as for me...still in faint BFP limbo. I talked to hubs and he's OK with me getting betas drawn. we're expecting some bad weather though so not sure if any offices will be open tomorrow :(


----------



## GoldenRatio

BW and Giggle any update?


----------



## gigglebox

I miscarried at 5 weeks. Started bleeding 19 dpo. Went for bloods before the bleeding and hcg is decreasing. Not sure when we'll try again, but most likely in June.


----------



## GoldenRatio

gigglebox said:


> I miscarried at 5 weeks. Started bleeding 19 dpo. Went for bloods before the bleeding and hcg is decreasing. Not sure when we'll try again, but most likely in June.


Sorry to hear that hun, good luck in June! Keep us posted


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapp Congrats! just saw ur chart:happydance:

So happy for u:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Just popping back to see how everyone's coming along. We're still not pregnant...GR, looks like you got that sticky bfp! Congrats!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm great! I'm 17 weeks with twin girls. Golden, congrats on the pregnancy! 

I was pleasantly surprised to see this thread pop up again on my subscriptions :)


----------



## Tanikins

I've literally (6.14pm gmt) delivered a tiny 4lb 8oz baby boy


----------



## Sapphire86

Wow congrats Tani! My dd was a 5lb, 36 week IUGR baby and she seemed tiny. I can't imagine 4.5 lbs! (although I may find out this fall with the twins :) ) 

I hope you and baby are healthy and recovering from birth easily.


----------



## Tanikins

He is 4 13, bf converter said 4.8lbs which he took to be 4lb 8oz


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg i was surprised to see this thread again! 

Tani cant believe the baby boy is already out! I hope he is healthy and cant wait to see him. 

Sapp thats amazing u got twins!!! Clomid really does work its magic. I conceived on my first round on clomid too so im nervous to find out how many beans i got. I dont have lot of symptoms so im assuming no twins for me. Thats okey tho, i would be scared and overwhelmed to take care of twins. 

Giggle, thanks! I creep on you on other thread hihihihi:happydance:


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, I'm glad clomid worked so easily for you. I ended up doing 3 rounds but only ovulated the 1st and 3rd rounds. When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> Golden, I'm glad clomid worked so easily for you. I ended up doing 3 rounds but only ovulated the 1st and 3rd rounds. When is your first ultrasound?


I was surprised to see that clomid worked for me the first cycle, i was ready for bfn again. But my ovulation was super painful, still not sure why. 

Did u get a lot of symptoms? did u get morning sickness?

My scan is on Thursday, i just cant wait anymore :shrug:days are not passing...


----------



## magicalmom2be

OMG!!!!

I stopped TTC back in December, but I'm soooooooooooo happy to see my girls Expecting!!!! Congratulations, GoldenRatio! Congratulations Sapphire!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I stopped TTC back in December, but I'm soooooooooooo happy to see my girls Expecting!!!! Congratulations, GoldenRatio! Congratulations Sapphire!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

So nice to see u back! how have u been?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, i'm a little jealous to see you all pregnant, lol! We did take a two month break though. Back at it but no luck so far...really hoping for it this month as i wanted another early spring baby. I never fathomed it would take this long since we got pregnant immediately with my son. Oh well!

Magic, when do you plan on ttc again?

Holy moly Sap, twins?! Did you have any idea? You're the second lady on here i know who's currently pregnant with twins after clomid. 

Wow Tank, congratulations! How are you two doing? What's his name?

GR, you never know, hopefully just one but I guess you'll find out soon. Update us when you have the scan! I wanna see pics!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Giggle dont worry hun, if i conceived then anyone can! i have been here for 9 cycles! i could literally produce a baby in that 9 months. I guess i needed the extra kick that clomid did. 

I had my scan yesterday, everything went well. Found the baby with 176hb. Was measuring 7w6d so 3 days behind but my calculations were based on first day of my cycle and tech said it can change.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Awww yes! Those first scans are precious. The date will probably continue to change as it's not an exact science. 

Were you charting before the clomid? Was the chart showing you were ovulating?


----------



## Sapphire86

Yay golden! Such good news! Do you have any major symptoms yet? 

Have you announced to family or friends yet? 

I had the extreme need to nap from before I got a positive test (wasn't like that with my first)... And just woke up from a 2 hr nap now! Yay summer :) I had constant mid-level nausea in the first tri but mostly related to sluggish bowels and no vomiting thank goodness.


----------



## GoldenRatio

I did chart first 4 months and looked like i was ovulating but when doctor said that i have pcos, i stopped charting. I wanted to do the treatment first because my LH was way too high to ovulate good eggs (doctor said). My first cycle with clomid i charted tho and there was an ovulation. 

My doctor thinks i was ovulating but not a good quality egg. Who knows!

Sapp, i got some symptoms for sure. My bladder area is sore. Some days im super constipated and some days i cant leave the bathroom. Im sooooo sooo tired all the time, just falling a sleep everywhere. I get dizzy but i think thats because my sugar drops. I only get nausea when i have dairy, especially icecream! which is super sad because i love icecream. 
I also got horrible acne! thats driving me crazy so im waiting for the GLOW lol

We told DH's family, 3 of my best friends, my mom and brother.


----------



## Tanikins

He's called Joseph and he also had/has iugr. I was induced due to that and reduced movements at 36+4

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_0245_zpstnlhdljw.jpg


----------



## Sapphire86

He's precious Tani! It looks like he's got a feeding tube? I hope the feeding issues are sorted soon. I know that can be stressful. My iugr baby had trouble feeding for a bit. I had to wake her up every few hours and encourage her to eat until she got closer to her due date. 

I love the name Joseph! I hope you're recovering well mama.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Tani, he's beautiful. He looks like your little guy in your avatar. 

GR, bummer about the dairy! I couldn't get enough ice cream when i was pregnant, so i can only imagine the torture of it making me ill!

Magical, why did you decide to stop ttc?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tani, how is the baby doing?

Sapp did u get a bump yet? do u feel them moving?


----------



## Tanikins

We're doing ok. He has some big constipation issues but he's eating now so were just pushing extra fluids


----------



## gigglebox

Ladies, do you have any tips on what you think helped you get pregnant? Looks like i'm about to start cycle 9 :(


----------



## Sapphire86

Tani, sorry to hear about the baby constipation. We've battled it with dd since she was born. Happy to hear he's eating though! Are you feeling well and recovered from delivery? 

Giggle, I rarely ovulate my own so dd took 10 mos naturally and this time 6 mos felt short (although 3 mos of that was on clomid)! I'm so sorry you're having a rough time of it. My only advice is to keep at it :) 

Golden, how is your pregnancy going? 

Afm, I'm doing well albeit a bit uncomfortable and stressed about returning to work next week for the new school year. My bump is growing rapidly. I wasn't a whole lot bigger the day my 5 lb dd was born! The girls are really wiggly. Baby b is my big mover and roller. Baby a is more of a light kicker.
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_147018506440441.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GoldenRatio

Tani are u breast feeding? Breast milk supposed to help with constipation. I hope it goes away soon, constipation is horrible especially for babies. 

Sap ur bump looks cute! I don't have a bump yet but I don't feel pregnant either. We found the hb on Doppler so I'm bit relaxed. 

Gigg, I got pregnant on my 10th cycle but it was with clomid. My endo said I had pcos but my new gyno thinks I did but overall I needed clomid to get pregnant even tho I was ovulating. I would go get blood work done and see what up


----------



## GoldenRatio

Here is my bump plus bloat hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I'll be exercising more religiosly this cycle and see how that goes. I'm terrified of clomid since i know a couple ladies who got twins with it! If the choice is twins or no more kids, i think i'd rather just have my son. But my heart is longing for a sibling for my son...i just hope it doesn't take much longer.

Love the bump pics <3


----------



## GoldenRatio

well clomid didnt give me twins! but i know what u mean, chances are high so i wouldnt risk it. 

You can look into royal jelly. It has great benefits and helps fertility. It comes in honey form and pill, i would just use honey form in my smoothies.


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, there's the start of a bump there. It won't be long now until it moves up and out! 

Giggle, I'd have avoided the clomid if I was ovulating at all. I was prepared to wait the 12 months before pursuing treatment, but when my ob saw my charts she didn't want me to waste any more time. I basically felt like I had two first trimesters... The 3 months of clomid then the real one! I also got twins on just 50mg even though I the meds didn't make me ovulate the month before. A local woman had quads on 50mg clomid! Super rare, but I guess everything really is bigger in Texas :D


----------



## Tanikins

I'm not breastfeeding, we had and still have bad latch issues. He sucks so you assume he's on but then you look and he's drank nothing. I did try breastfeeding In the hosp but he dropped over 10% weight so we decided him growing was more important.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Are u pumping breastmilk or giving formula? my sil was giving formula and that caused constipation, but then she got a pump and just kept pumping and giving that. Now she poops fine lol


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies!

Sapphire and Golden... those baby bumps are so cute!

Golden -- What did you do that you think helped?

Sapphire -- Congrats on twins! Maybe I should consider clomid...

Gigglebox -- Sorry for not replying sooner. But, I've been WTT to give myself a break. TTC was getting too stressful to me. I'll be somewhere between NTNP and TTC very soon. 

In the meantime, I'm doing like you... getting more and more tips that help. Right now, I'm using serrapeptase to clear the blockages in my tubes... I also want to get some good prenatals. I hear it's good to start ahead of time. What are you trying at this time?


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly, i'm just trying to be as stress free as possible. I've had a truck load of family drama happen recently but i'm freeing myself of it and i know it's working as i had a strong (read: painful) ovulation this month. I'm currently 6dpo.

Tani, how's the breastfeeding coming along?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hi magical, great to hear that u will be ttc soon! 

I used clomid too


----------



## GoldenRatio

Giggs! I see u got a bfp there!!!! so exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you! I let the negative go and welcomed as much positive as I could, had faith, and got my positive! 14 tests later, they're still strong :thumbup: with my m/c, they lines were barely getting darker over several days.

We just told our families and are getting excited! It still hasn't quite hit me though! Don't think it will until my scan.


----------



## GoldenRatio

That's amazing! I did so many tests too, even after the blood test. 

Will you hav a blood test? When will you hav scan?


----------



## gigglebox

My ob doesn't do bloods unless there's a concern, so no bloods this time. I'm the scan is at the end of this month...if my ob will let me. She was really reluctant when i asked for it, but i'll be begging when i go in if she says no!


----------



## Kern

Hey yall! How's everyone doing? I'm baaaaaaack. Officially ttc this month! I'm 1dpo today so the fun is just beginning! :haha: had what I think is ovulation spotting yesterday, never had that happen before but of course it happens when I'm ttcing :dohh: oh well! 

Congrats on those bfps! And twins! Whoa! Amazing!:happydance: missed yall!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi kern! Welcome back to the game!!! Hmm...ov spotting....maybe it just means a really strong ovulation happened :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gigg i thought i replied earlier but i guess i didnt press submit:dohh:
I had to beg all my docs for scan too, finally got 7weeks scan but then they didnt give me 12 weeks scan because of that:growlmad: now im waiting for 20 weeks scan. Havent seen what my baby looks like really, at 7 weeks, it was just a little bean :kiss:

Kern, welcome back! I never had ovulation spotting but the month i conceived i had intense ovulation pain so hopefully its a positive sign for u:hugs: When are u gonna test? ahhh i miss testing, up to 12 weeks i used up my left over pregnancy tests because im an addict:blush: and i would see the dark second line and get super happy. After all the bfns and tears, loved seeing the second line :cloud9:


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle, congrats on the bfp! I hope you get an early scan like you want. I didn't get hcg levels drawn either but was lucky to have a scan at 6+5 weeks. Couldn't see much but the early heartbeats were reassuring (for like half a day until I started worrying again :) ) 

Golden, you're getting close to your scan... Just a few more weeks! 

Kern, welcome back to officially ttc. It was good to see your name pop up on the boards again!


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Gigg i thought i replied earlier but i guess i didnt press submit:dohh:
> I had to beg all my docs for scan too, finally got 7weeks scan but then they didnt give me 12 weeks scan because of that:growlmad: now im waiting for 20 weeks scan. Havent seen what my baby looks like really, at 7 weeks, it was just a little bean :kiss:
> 
> Kern, welcome back! I never had ovulation spotting but the month i conceived i had intense ovulation pain so hopefully its a positive sign for u:hugs: When are u gonna test? ahhh i miss testing, up to 12 weeks i used up my left over pregnancy tests because im an addict:blush: and i would see the dark second line and get super happy. After all the bfns and tears, loved seeing the second line :cloud9:

That's so cute....using up all of your tests so you can see all those bfps to make up for all the bfns!!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Kern said:


> Hey yall! How's everyone doing? I'm baaaaaaack. Officially ttc this month! I'm 1dpo today so the fun is just beginning! :haha: had what I think is ovulation spotting yesterday, never had that happen before but of course it happens when I'm ttcing :dohh: oh well!
> 
> Congrats on those bfps! And twins! Whoa! Amazing!:happydance: missed yall!

Hey kern!!! Welcome back! We've returned around the same time. :happydance: 

I'm CD3, but won't be TTC officially until next cycle. In the meantime, I'm taking high quality raw prenatals, fish oil, vitamin E, and serrapeptase. I also drink a ton of bone broth daily, drink acv water to start my day, and will be drinking grapefruit juice and EPO leading up to O. My diet is a lot cleaner from last year, I workout daily (and losing weight). I also don't have a stressful job anymore.

In addition to all of that, I would like to make TTC a lot less stressful for me by throwing out all of my TTC devices, stay calm and happy, don't even think about TTC and let it happen. I don't even know if I really need my opk kit anymore, because I've been having perfect 28-day cycles for the first time in years, and O on the 14th day. Even if I can't throw anything away, I plan to stop temping, because that contributes to me counting the days and slowing them down....building up anticipation, then having the biggest let down ever. And lastly, no testing til late AF.

Are you doing anything differently this time?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow magic, strict one you are! I'll tell you though, i think getting some regular walking/running in and destressing where the main reasons I conceieved...or maybe it was just finally time after 11 months :haha:

I got a call from my ob last Sunday and she acually moved my scan up a week  I ain't complainin'! So my first scan is Thursday, then the next one will be on Oct. 17th (my birthday, so let's hope for a good scan!).


----------



## GoldenRatio

So happy to see all u girls back! 

Sap, how are u doing? ur bump must be big now ha? is it hard to carry two? u must have lot of ligament pain. 

Gig thats amazing u got ur scans in line! cant wait to see ur little bean. 

Magical! U are back too! so exciting, i missed u:hugs: Which prenatal are u taking? Apparently "Baby and me" is the best one when it comes to raw prenatal. Im taking platinum prenatal, because i get acne from biotin so had to get biotin free one. Oh I also just started taking gelatin, its like bone broth but got no taste to it so easier.


----------



## Sapphire86

Magical, sounds like a good plan! Temping is stressful and I would have loved not needed to do it. 

Golden, are you enjoying the second trimester? How is pregnancy treating you? Any baby flutters yet? 

Giggle, great news about your first ultrasound! Fingers crossed everything goes perfectly for you. 

My bump is big for me (I'm measuring full term for a singleton pregnancy) but I tend to carry small compared to many women. Which is weird since I'm only 5'2" and small framed. Here's a comparison pic at 26 weeks. Dd is on the left and twins on the right.
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_147405583330431.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> So happy to see all u girls back!
> 
> Sap, how are u doing? ur bump must be big now ha? is it hard to carry two? u must have lot of ligament pain.
> 
> Gig thats amazing u got ur scans in line! cant wait to see ur little bean.
> 
> Magical! U are back too! so exciting, i missed u:hugs: Which prenatal are u taking? Apparently "Baby and me" is the best one when it comes to raw prenatal. Im taking platinum prenatal, because i get acne from biotin so had to get biotin free one. Oh I also just started taking gelatin, its like bone broth but got no taste to it so easier.

Golden!!!! You know I've missed you too, love! How's baby-bump life? I've heard of Baby and Me prenatals....and I might try them next. So far, I'm loving "Vitamin Code Raw Prenatal" by Garden of Life. I also take Wholemega fish oil by New Chapter. I've never felt so nourished before...and honestly believe I was malnourished...not getting all the nutrients I needed. Cosmetically, I look more youthful and beautiful....I even have a glow like I'm already pregnant! It's amazing how high quality vitamins can change your appearance like that! I'll NEVER buy cheap vitamins and supplements again. You really do get what you pay for.

How is the gelatin? Do you take capsules? Have you noticed any changes? I've been thinking of supplementing my bone broth with gelatin. So far, my gelatinous broth is improving my skin, but something tells me taking supplements will take it to another level!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sap, ur bump is so cute! of course the twin one. I read that second pregnancy u show earlier because everything is already stretched out. 
My bump is big too but doc said thats most likely due to my constipation and digestive problems. Im super bloated and constipated all the time:cry:
This week i got some pelvic pain and ligament pain but overall i feel great. 

Magical, Im using Great Lake gelatin. One that comes in green container. I think green means u can mix with cold/hot and red means its just hot liquids. I have been using it for a week so far and i noticed it cuts my appetite right away. Thats why i take it after dinner so i dont snack night time. Tbh one week is not long enuf to report back any results but i will keep u posted as time goes. 
I just switched my prenatal from Garden of life, i was pairing it with garden of life Ocean Mom DHA. Loved it but biotin just makes me look so ugly, cant take it anymore. One that i switched to is organic, GMO free, has folate and no biotin so i should be fine.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Sapphire86 said:


> Magical, sounds like a good plan! Temping is stressful and I would have loved not needed to do it.
> 
> Golden, are you enjoying the second trimester? How is pregnancy treating you? Any baby flutters yet?
> 
> Giggle, great news about your first ultrasound! Fingers crossed everything goes perfectly for you.
> 
> My bump is big for me (I'm measuring full term for a singleton pregnancy) but I tend to carry small compared to many women. Which is weird since I'm only 5'2" and small framed. Here's a comparison pic at 26 weeks. Dd is on the left and twins on the right.

Ohhhhh :kiss:.....your bumps are so cute! Any discomfort so far?

And thanks for the encouragement! With all of these changes, I should have a bfp in no time....... FX


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> Sap, ur bump is so cute! of course the twin one. I read that second pregnancy u show earlier because everything is already stretched out.
> My bump is big too but doc said thats most likely due to my constipation and digestive problems. Im super bloated and constipated all the time:cry:
> This week i got some pelvic pain and ligament pain but overall i feel great.
> 
> Magical, Im using Great Lake gelatin. One that comes in green container. I think green means u can mix with cold/hot and red means its just hot liquids. I have been using it for a week so far and i noticed it cuts my appetite right away. Thats why i take it after dinner so i dont snack night time. Tbh one week is not long enuf to report back any results but i will keep u posted as time goes.
> I just switched my prenatal from Garden of life, i was pairing it with garden of life Ocean Mom DHA. Loved it but biotin just makes me look so ugly, cant take it anymore. One that i switched to is organic, GMO free, has folate and no biotin so i should be fine.

Nice! I'll be adding gelatin next! Sounds like I can just add it to my broth, which is perfect. I'm already taking 15+ pills a day!


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> Nice! I'll be adding gelatin next! Sounds like I can just add it to my broth, which is perfect. I'm already taking 15+ pills a day!


yea its just tastless powder, i add to my pooping juice at night hehehhe
I called it pooping juice because its a juice recipe that doctor gave me for constipation :blush::blush::blush: poor me


----------



## gigglebox

...? Gelatin? Broth? What???

Someone explain lol

Sapph, looove the bumps! Your bump is so perfectly round! Wonder how it'll look when all's said and done...


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gigg bone broth and gelatin can be taken as protein supplement, got lots of benefits like 


It's a great source of broken down protein
Makes ur hair/nails grow healthy and makes ur skin glow
Help with stretch marks and cellulite 
Balances hormones 
Helps with digestive system 
Heals ur guts
Helps joint and ligament pain...etc

Overall its a great supplement to take while u ttc and pregnant


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> ...? Gelatin? Broth? What???
> 
> Someone explain lol

Haha ditto. I'm doing good just to take my chewable prenatals lol. 

So I've had a really easy twin pregnancy so far... No puking, easily(?) teaching full time, babies growth on track... But it's sooo much more uncomfortable than a singleton. All the normal aches and pains are more intense and started earlier. And I'll probably fail my 1hr glucose that I took today so I'll probably be saying hello to third trimester complications next week. 

But I will probably only make it to 36 or 37 weeks so I'll get to meet the babies in 9 to 10 weeks! I'm sure my bump will be massive by then. I don't think I'll escape stretch marks this time.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O
"This pregnancy has been easy! .... Except all the horrid pain i'm in" lmao! That sounds really unpleasant! It's been so long, i can't really remember exactly how painful things got...i remember waking up every time i rolled over in the third tri.

Gosh, 9 weeks?! Sooo soon!


----------



## magicalmom2be

lol @ Gigglebox about the "painful, yet easy pregnancy."

Like Golden said, gelatin and bone broth help with all of those wonderful things!

Bone broth is broth made from beef bones... (or you could use chicken, turkey, or fish bones). It's like "liquid gold"! The benefits are astounding, and it is soooooo delicious! Very healing for the digestive system, skin, hair, nails, bones, ligaments, tendons, etc. But it is also great for fertility, according to Chinese medicine. It's a ying/yang energy thing, but it's most known for warming the body, which is essential for conception. You have a much higher chance of conceiving if you do away with cold drinks, cold foods, etc. and make an effort to consume warm foods and warm drinks, making your body the perfect place for a baby to settle. Bone broth also has many essential vitamins, minerals, nutrients, and building blocks for producing a healthy baby.


----------



## magicalmom2be

GoldenRatio said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Nice! I'll be adding gelatin next! Sounds like I can just add it to my broth, which is perfect. I'm already taking 15+ pills a day!
> 
> 
> yea its just tastless powder, i add to my pooping juice at night hehehhe
> I called it pooping juice because its a juice recipe that doctor gave me for constipation :blush::blush::blush: poor meClick to expand...

lol... how is this juice working out for you? I'm so curious to know what it's made of.


----------



## GoldenRatio

magicalmom2be said:


> GoldenRatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Nice! I'll be adding gelatin next! Sounds like I can just add it to my broth, which is perfect. I'm already taking 15+ pills a day!
> 
> 
> yea its just tastless powder, i add to my pooping juice at night hehehhe
> I called it pooping juice because its a juice recipe that doctor gave me for constipation :blush::blush::blush: poor meClick to expand...
> 
> lol... how is this juice working out for you? I'm so curious to know what it's made of.Click to expand...


It works but I'm not used to drinking juices due to sugar amount in them and also makes me gasy all day lol . 
It's pineapple, peach, prune and apricot juice with this laxative that doc gave me, safe for pregnancy.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Nice. Seems like that would do the trick.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi all- it has been quite some time since I've been on this thread, but seems like I've got good timing in coming back!! SO excited to see all the bfps and baby bumps- Golden we were cycle buddies at one point. I am sooo happy for you!!! :flower: It gives me so much hope!

DH and I started TTC in September of last year for 5 months with no luck, and then took a break. We started TTC again in July. Always had very regular 27 day cycles with a 13 day LP, so I swore off temping and OPKs saying we were just going to 'let it happen.' Great in theory, but then I had a really random 33 day cycle where I'm pretty sure I ovulated a week late. Now I'm temping again to make sure I can confirm O before we stop BDing, in fear that we will miss it if we don't.

Glad I did, because I'm in the middle of another strange cycle. I think I finally O'd on CD 17 because temps are up, but only another high temp tomorrow will confirm. We have been religiously using Preseed this month, and BDing every other day at a minimum. If O is confirmed tomorrow, happy to help you all relive the fun of the TWW vicariously through me! hahaha :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I would love to relive the tww through you! This sound really crazy, but i kind of missed the crazy line spotting...like that stage in testing when you *think* you see a line, but you're not 100%, so you obsess over it all day, and then you get confirmation next time you test...i didn't get it this time. The evening of 7dpo i saw a haze, but i just counted it as a negative since it had no color. The next morning i got an obvious pink positive. 

So i'm excited to obsess over possible lines with you lol


----------



## Kern

Haha that's funny giggle. Living the tww is so tough! Thinking every single thing is a symptom! Ahhhh! I'm 8dpo today, nothing to report. Haha! Trying really hard not to over examine every single twinge, I, doing ok cause this is the first cycle, next cycle, watch out. Haha! I won't test until af is late next week unless symptoms come out of nowhere. Hehe. How is everyone?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Kern, it's so hard to not over analyze every single little thing, and I admire that you won't be testing until AF is due. I wish I could shut my brain off during the TWW and control the testing urge, but I'm not very good at that :)

FF gave me crosshairs yesterday indicating O on Saturday, but after temping this morning, my coverline increased and O date changed to Sunday, so 3dpo today. Luckily, I still think timing was pretty good, so now we cross our fingers and wait!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby welcome back! ur chart looks good so far. I do agree with giggs that i kinda miss TWW but im so thankful that i dont have to see AF for a while. Still until this day, i check the toilet paper for blood every time i wipe:dohh: old habits ha! 

Now that i have a bump, in the mornings i look at my bump and say "oh yeaaa im pregnant, im so pregnant" hahaha TTC for 10 cycles definitely makes u a happy preggo:blush:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Maybe_baby -- Welcome back love! What a coincidence that you, Kern, and I are back around the same time to start TTC again! I'll be starting next cycle, which begins for me Oct 12. Feeling much more confident about this time than last time! Hoping we all get our BFPs before the year is up!

Like you, Maybe_baby, my plan is to put down the opks and stop temping, unless my cycles start NOT being regular. Aside from my aggressive healing regimen, my focus is on producing good fertile CM, because mine is NEVER egg-white, stretchy, slimy, snotty, etc. It's always creamy, even during O, which makes me think this may be the main reason why I don't get BFPs.... hostile CM. I've been taking evening primrose oil and drinking grapefruit juice and will stop at O. Fx, I'll get the EWCM that I desire.

Gigglebox -- You MISS the 2ww?! How shocking! That time is always so stressful for me. Yes, it starts with a lot of hope, but with all the BFNs and AF coming, it's the biggest let-down ever! But I kinda get it! Just can't wait to be where you are!!!!

GoldenRatio -- lol @ your bump admiration! Your pregnancy is DEFINITELY an achievement! Enjoy every minute of it, love!


----------



## Gypsy99

magicalmom2be said:


> Like you, Maybe_baby, my plan is to put down the opks and stop temping, unless my cycles start NOT being regular. Aside from my aggressive healing regimen, my focus is on producing good fertile CM, because mine is NEVER egg-white, stretchy, slimy, snotty, etc. It's always creamy, even during O, which makes me think this may be the main reason why I don't get BFPs.... hostile CM. I've been taking evening primrose oil and drinking grapefruit juice and will stop at O. Fx, I'll get the EWCM that I desire!

I'm the same as you and finally had some this cycle with the primrose oil - although with a big streak of blood through it. If it still doesn't work will try grapefruit as well.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Gypsy99 said:


> magicalmom2be said:
> 
> 
> Like you, Maybe_baby, my plan is to put down the opks and stop temping, unless my cycles start NOT being regular. Aside from my aggressive healing regimen, my focus is on producing good fertile CM, because mine is NEVER egg-white, stretchy, slimy, snotty, etc. It's always creamy, even during O, which makes me think this may be the main reason why I don't get BFPs.... hostile CM. I've been taking evening primrose oil and drinking grapefruit juice and will stop at O. Fx, I'll get the EWCM that I desire!
> 
> I'm the same as you and finally had some this cycle with the primrose oil - although with a big streak of blood through it. If it still doesn't work will try grapefruit as well.Click to expand...

Hey Gypsy!!!

What cycle day are you on? How long have you been using the EPO? Any difference with your CM?


----------



## GoldenRatio

Magical I tried I never get proper ewcm, maybe watery cm and that about it. So i tried cough med one cycle and didnt see anything difference, then tried grapefruit juice and didnt see anything difference. Then i got EPO but then reading online got me scared because some ppl said its not good for pcos, so i never used it. Long story short, I wasnt using anything but clomid the cycle i conceived and my cm was watery around fertile time. So i wouldnt worry too much about ur cm.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Posting my chart to show you how my cm was. I remember now that I had ewcm really early in the cycle but thought that was because of clomid. 

Also for me to check cm, I had to do internal check. I never had anything on my pants liners.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gypsy99

Magicalmom2be I've been taking it the last 3 cycles and noticed slight change but not massive. But I've just started vitex this cycle too. I'm getting cramps today so my optimism has disappeared. Due AF Sunday.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gypsy99 said:


> Magicalmom2be I've been taking it the last 3 cycles and noticed slight change but not massive. But I've just started vitex this cycle too. I'm getting cramps today so my optimism has disappeared. Due AF Sunday.

If you didn't get ur hormones tested, u shouldn't use vitex. If you hav high LH:FSH ratio, vitex will make things worse


----------



## Gypsy99

Thanks. I used it with both of my previous pregnancies and it helped because I had a short luteal phase (only 9dpo). I became pregnant last couple of months of taking it with both. 

I've been trying now for 8 months and was using it as a last resort as my dpo can still be quite short.


----------



## gigglebox

Eh, yeah, "missig the tww" sounds weird....but it's such an exciting time. I really only miss the positive tww though lol! It's like a wedding--you think and plan for months, then it's over in a flash..you know, the thrill of that first positive and telling hubs. I hope that makes sense and doesn't sound snooty.

For those of you with cm issues, ever tried sperm friendly lube like pre seed?


----------



## Kern

8dpo today. And I'm exhausted. I can't keep my eyes open. But I notice I always get this way before af, anyone else get super tired right before? I wonder if it's more than just pms. I'm totally useless for a week every month! Annoying! 

Anyway, no change in cm, slight cramping but I feel it's because I'm hyper aware of things right now. Literally no reason for me to think I caught the little egg. No nap in my future either. Boo. Haha 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Gypsy99

Feel you on the tired front. Im over analysing everything and I said I wouldn't this time. So depressing. 

I keep getting af pains and due in two days. Hope if it's not to be this month.....again that the witch doesn't go over and mess me around.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll tell ya, my symptoms this time were soooo similar to my normal af symptoms...fingers crossed!


----------



## Kern

Gypsy99 said:


> Feel you on the tired front. Im over analysing everything and I said I wouldn't this time. So depressing.
> 
> I keep getting af pains and due in two days. Hope if it's not to be this month.....again that the witch doesn't go over and mess me around.

I hear you. Af cramps here too. Still tired. I feel like my urine smell is stronger? Hahaha how weird is that? It's not like a gross ammonia smell but just stronger? Ew? I feel like I need to shower every time I use the restroom. Weird. My allergies are clearing up so maybe I can smell now haha. :shrug: this tww stuff is for the birds!,



gigglebox said:


> I'll tell ya, my symptoms this time were soooo similar to my normal af symptoms...fingers crossed!

Haha don't tease me now! :haha: it's textbook af though, the cm, the moodiness, the exhaustion, the cervix position, all of it is like every af I've had the last year or so. I would be so shocked if I get a bfp, it feels very unlikely at this point. :dohh:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Golden -- You had a beautiful chart the month you conceived! I'll take your advice and not worry so much about the CM factor, but I can't lie... I am having fun experimenting with my body to see what might happen. :blush:

Gigglebox -- I've tried pre-seed, but to no avail. :nope: It was only for a couple of cycles though.

Kern -- Fx for you!!!

AFM... I'm on CD9, about 5 days from O, and my creamy CM is starting to stretch like slime or snot! :happydance: I'm sooooooo happy, because my CM never shows any signs of any kind of stretching. Hopefully by O, it will turn clear and stretch even more, and be abundant! Not sure what's working better, but between the EPO, grapefruit juice, vitamin C, and tons of water, I think I'm going to produce EWCM for the first time ever and a lot of it! :rain:


----------



## gigglebox

Magic, get some BD in now while it's there, just in case it goes away! Mine went ewcm 1-2 days before O, then went watery, so i made sure we dtd with both types just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kern

Well last night I had a few hours of pinching, poking, whatever in one spot on my right side. It would last a few seconds each time. It's gone today but I have way more cm and my cervix is high and softer than yesterday. Still just chilling and waiting it out lol. Most chill tww ever. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmm...when are you testing?


----------



## Kern

gigglebox said:


> Hmmmm...when are you testing?

Not until next Wednesday the 28th at the earliest. I still feel random pokes in that area but nothing consistent like last night. Cm is back to normal pre af and cervix dropped again too. So still very little symptoms to get my hopes up over. :shrug: :) I'm not too stressed about it! Haha!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Kern, my cervix dropped at 9dpo along with bfn, I had no symptoms and lots of acne so i was 100% sure that af was coming. 10dpo i got the faintest line. 

Everyone's body is different, some ppl get super high cervix and some dont. I loved symptom spotting but Its really pointless. 

Keep ur hopes up always, think positive and relax:hugs:


Magical, so excited about ur ewcm!!


----------



## Kern

Wow! That's amazing! When I had my chemical pregnancy last November I knew I was pregnant before the test because my cervix went high and soft and my cm smelled exactly like it did when I was pregnant with my son, I guess it's a smell you don't forget, I also got the yellow cm everyone mentions, I post a bfp on 10dpo &#55357;&#56845; so I guess that's what I go off of every cycle heh, I never checked with my son so I don't know what the symptoms were there. I just feel really out, like I just KNOW inside that I'm out. I'll be shocked as heck if I got it, but I really wouldn't expect it. One ounce lol. 4 days to test! Or get af! Haha!


----------



## gigglebox

I completely understand that Kern. I really hope you're pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Sapphire86

Kern I'm impressed with your patience! You have a great outlook about ttc this cycle and it's neat how in tune you are with your body. Mine wasn't predictable enough to tell I was pregnant before a positive test other than the sore boobs. 

I ovulate so infrequently that I'd get impatient and did good to hold out until 9dpo on cycles I confirmed ovulation... Although I only ever has three of those cycles in a combined 16 mos ttc :D

Sorry ladies, but I can't say I miss the tww. Weirdly I do kind of miss the anticipation of the first two weeks in the cycle and liked temping to confirm (or not) ovulation. Probably the control freak in me lol. I forgot how in pregnancy it's just months of waiting after the big anatomy scan at 20 weeks :)

This week I failed my 1 hr glucose test by 2 pts (137 and the cutoff was 135 for my dr) so I'm having to track my blood sugar this week. It's looking good so far, but my history of gd + a twin pregnancy makes my Dr nervous so I don't think she'll drop the issue next week even if my numbers look good. 

I know it's probably only 8 more weeks but I still hate the stress of pricking my finger 4 times a day. Today I got upset because I was hungry 30 mins after lunch but had to wait another 30 mins for a snack b/c I had to test my blood sugar at 1 hr. I don't even love food that much in general, but I do when I'm pregnant!


----------



## gigglebox

Sapph, i'm really surprised they didn't make you go back for the three hour test. Are they going to make you do that?

The whole feeling symptoms before a positive test thing is totally real. Have you ladies heard about the early pregnancy factor (epf)? It's a chemical change that can happen as early as 2dpo. If i remember my reading correctly, i think it's what's responsible for the lowered immune system and feelings associated with that during the tww. Evidently you can test for it, but the testing is more complicated and expensive, plus the obvious incidences of pregnancies not progressing to the hcg producing stage. 

Google it, it's real i swear lol


----------



## Kern

Thanks giggle! I hope I am pleasantly surprised too! :happydance: pretty cool about the epf, I feel I've heard it before! Haha! Like how some people just know and are totally calm that particular cycle and get a bfp, weird right? I don't have that this time LOL. 

SOrry to hear about your glucose test sapphire, that's stressful for sure, even though it's been good since. We always worry about our babies! So excited for you though! 8 weeks is so Little! Haha!

Afm, I'm 11dpo, cm seems normal, cervix was so high I couldn't find it this morning but it's done that before and dropped right before so not ho,ding my breath. I'm not trying to be negative, just realistic so I'm not disappointed when af arrives lol. I'd love to do a Christmas reveal :haha: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sapphire86

I always wanted to be pregnant at Christmas but I've missed it both times! A Christmas reveal would be great.


----------



## gigglebox

The morning sickness struggle is real. Almost puked in the middle of trader joe's. 

I need line porn! Who's up next?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Kern- I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping we both have great big BFPs this month!!!

Afm, I'm 8dpo today and trying not to be obsessive :haha:. I have 2 ICs left from last cycle, and told myself I wouldn't buy any more this cycle, so I'm trying to hold out on testing until later this week. I have no patience, but I'm really, really trying! Also trying not to symptom spot, but I'd not good at that either. Had some really light cramping and twinges yesterday. Sore boobs, but that's par for the course during the last week of the TWW for me. Last night I felt more tired than usual, even after getting a good night's sleep on Saturday night. Not sure that any of it means anything, but I can't help but notice! :haha:

Also, probably TMI, but I'm dealing with a yeast infection. We used Preseed for the first time this cycle (religiously every time we BD), and I think that's what caused it since it lowers your pH. I got a 7 day treatment instead of the 1 or 3 day- it's supposed to be better for baby if I am pregnant.. so looks like I have another 6 days of FUN. On the positive side, I'm hoping since it lowered my pH, the soldiers were able to get where they needed to go this month!!!


----------



## Kern

13dpo today. Pretty sure af will be here right on time. Cervix is low and hard. Normal cramping. Super tired but have had an insanely busy couple of days. Eeeeeee. How is everyone?


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe, when are you testing? Hope all the things affecting your hoo ha this month worked in your favor!

Kern, you're justing waiting to see if af shows or not before you test?

I'm hanging in there. Dealing with illness still. I've come to accept feeling queasy as my new norm.


----------



## Kern

maybe_baby_ said:


> Kern- I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping we both have great big BFPs this month!!!
> 
> Afm, I'm 8dpo today and trying not to be obsessive :haha:. I have 2 ICs left from last cycle, and told myself I wouldn't buy any more this cycle, so I'm trying to hold out on testing until later this week. I have no patience, but I'm really, really trying! Also trying not to symptom spot, but I'd not good at that either. Had some really light cramping and twinges yesterday. Sore boobs, but that's par for the course during the last week of the TWW for me. Last night I felt more tired than usual, even after getting a good night's sleep on Saturday night. Not sure that any of it means anything, but I can't help but notice! :haha:
> 
> Also, probably TMI, but I'm dealing with a yeast infection. We used Preseed for the first time this cycle (religiously every time we BD), and I think that's what caused it since it lowers your pH. I got a 7 day treatment instead of the 1 or 3 day- it's supposed to be better for baby if I am pregnant.. so looks like I have another 6 days of FUN. On the positive side, I'm hoping since it lowered my pH, the soldiers were able to get where they needed to go this month!!!

Ahhh maybe, getting so close to testing, when do y plan to test? Be strong! Haha! Sorry about the infection, that's why I've been hesitant to use any of that stuff! Hope it heals quickly!




gigglebox said:


> Maybe, when are you testing? Hope all the things affecting your hoo ha this month worked in your favor!
> 
> Kern, you're justing waiting to see if af shows or not before you test?
> 
> I'm hanging in there. Dealing with illness still. I've come to accept feeling queasy as my new norm.

Yes, I plan to wait for af, if af by some surprise doesn't show :haha: I'll test probably Friday or so just to make sure my cycle isn't messed up. My cm is super dry, my cervix is closed still, no sign of pink yet, I usually get af in the morning and sometimes I can see pink if I do a cervix check and then wipe it on a white paper towel or whatever, nothing like that yet but it could change any moment. 

Sorry you're feeling sick, it's gotta make it hard to get through your daily tasks, I hope you don't suffer with it for long! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh yeah, my house is in shambles right now. Seriously, it's shameful. 
I really need to clean...my MIL is going to come help. I just feel sick, then eat bread to chill out my stomach, then later i feel like crap because i'm not used to eating this terribly. I feel bloated and run down. Can't wait until this subsides!

So excited, hope af stays away!


----------



## maybe_baby_

So sorry you are feeling crappy, giggle. My best friend is pregnant.. about 10 weeks, and has had horrible nausea. Her doctor actually prescribed something for her to take at night that has been a life saver for her, and she's had very little nausea since. Maybe your doctor can give you the same thing?

Afm, I tested this morning, BFN. Still early...I know, I know, but seeing that empty white space on a test makes me feel so out, even if it's only 10dpo. I had a really good feeling that this time was the one. Timing was good, used preseed for a little extra boost, have been having really vivid dreams, and even some cramping which I don't usually get during the TWW. My best friend had to go through IUI to get pregnant, so her family bought her a few fertility dolls that she kept on her nightstand. When she got pregnant, she gave them to me, so I even have THOSE working for me this cycle.:haha: but after testing I just feel down. Hopefully things will turn around over the next few days.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww maybe <3 hope this one's the cycle. If not, are you going to be seeing a fertility dr since it's been a year?


----------



## maybe_baby_

gigglebox said:


> Aww maybe <3 hope this one's the cycle. If not, are you going to be seeing a fertility dr since it's been a year?

Yes, that's the plan. If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm making an appointment with my OBGYN. I need an annual anyway, and have been putting it off hoping the next time I would go would be when I was pregnant. I'm worried though that I'm going to be told I need to lose weight before we can start any testing or treatment, which will put me right over the edge.

Hoping they send DH for a SA right away before running all kinds of crazy and expensive tests on me. I've charted enough to know that I'm definitely ovulating each month. I know there are plenty of other things that can be wrong with me, but after watching my BFF go through all the testing, I'd prefer we rule out DH before turning me into a science experiment.


----------



## Sapphire86

Sorry about the bfn maybe. Those always stuck even if they are early. 

Giggs, I don't know what your pregnancy nausea was like with your son, but mine starts improving around 10 weeks then gets way better at 13 or 14. Hang in there! If it gives you hope, my house was a disaster the entire first trimester. I felt loads better in the second trimester and still have more energy now even I'm massive and can't even bend over :D

Kern, Friday will be here before you know it. Hopefully this is your month! 

I have 2 Dr appts tomorrow. Fetal echocardiograms for the babies and MFM appt for growth scan (yay!) Hopefully I'll escape this gestational diabetes limbo... 

My ob wants me to take my fasting and dinner blood sugar levels. She mentioned that we could do the 3 hr but doesn't like that my blood sugar is somewhat impaired even if I do manage to pass it because apparently with twins it's likely to get worse faster because of having double the placenta. Ugh... I know she's right but I still am not happy about it. I'm pretty sure my ob won't drop the issue even if I do pass the 3 hr so I'm thinking it may not be worth my trouble to bother with it but I'll see what mfm says tomorrow. 

On the plus side we had one fall-ish day this week where the high was only 82 instead of 88+. My pregnant self loved it and wants it back!


----------



## Kern

Your temps are looking good maybe, possibly an implantation dip yesterday? I hope this is your cycle!

Afm, no af yet, haven't done a cervix check though. Maybe my feeling of totally not being pregnant is a symptom? Hahaha. :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, lack of symptoms was my biggest thing for my first pregnancy and m/c. Fx! 

Sapph, i actually didn't have a lick of sickness with DS except once, and i think it was food poisoning. 

Actually all i had with DS until I was much further lon was acid reflux that tums took care of. This time...sore boobs, sore vag after bd, food averaions galore, queasiness... 

Sapph, autumn has really started to kick in here the past week. Yours is just around the corner!


----------



## Kern

Thanks sapphire! I can't believe it's already Wednesday! 

Giggle that's insane! No symptoms being a symptom. :haha: everything I've had so far could easily be written off as af symptoms. :dohh:

I guess I'll use fmu Friday morning if nothing happens before then. I should know though if it doesn't show up by then that something is happening. I'm afraid of a chemical too. Ahhhhhh. Nerves! :shrug:


----------



## Kern

15dpo today and no sign of af. I keep thinking she's here but always comes up clear. I'm not even cramping. So now I'm just afraid to test I think. Last time I was pregnant I lost it three days after af was due. So I think that's why I'm hesitating now. 

Also, I was so convinced I was out when I had a migraine a few days ago I took excedrin migraine which has caffeine and is a ton of pain killer. I also took Flonase like a week ago because I had enough with the sneezing. Now I worry if I am pregnant what I did. :dohh: ack

How's everyone? Any new news maybe?


----------



## gigglebox

Those meds put you at risk for m/c but it doesn't mean it will make you, especially just a dose before baby probably implanted. 

Fx and i'm excited for your test!!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Kern said:


> 15dpo today and no sign of af. I keep thinking she's here but always comes up clear. I'm not even cramping. So now I'm just afraid to test I think. Last time I was pregnant I lost it three days after af was due. So I think that's why I'm hesitating now.
> 
> Also, I was so convinced I was out when I had a migraine a few days ago I took excedrin migraine which has caffeine and is a ton of pain killer. I also took Flonase like a week ago because I had enough with the sneezing. Now I worry if I am pregnant what I did. :dohh: ack
> 
> How's everyone? Any new news maybe?

Kern I'm so excited for you!!! Hoping for good news!!! I am sure that the meds will be just fine. Think of all the women who get pregnant without knowing it that go on to have healthy babies, even if they didn't watch every single thing that went into their body during the TWW. No stressing :)

I tested again a few hours ago- still BFN at 11dpo. Feeling pretty out at this point. I was really moody last night which is usually a surefire sign that AF is on her way.

I thought I needed a referral to see a fertility specialist, but apparently I don't. I called up a well regarded fertility center in the area yesterday afternoon, and they set me up with a consult on October 10th to talk through the diagnostic process and do an ultrasound to see if I have any obvious blockages, PCOS, etc. I assume they will also send DH for a SA, but we will see. I just want to know what the problem is so we can fix it. I am terrified and optimistic, but I figured having a plan in place would make the letdown of AF just a bit easier to bear this month. Best case I get surprised by a BFP and can cancel all my appointments, but I don't expect that to be the case.


----------



## Kern

Dang, maybe, sorry to hear. Your chart still looks great. Let's hope it's just too early for a bfp. :thumbup:

Afm, I went ahead and tested on a two hour hold. Strong bfp came up wicked fast. I think we all knew that was coming. :haha: I'm excited and nervous about another loss, and am trying to figure out the perfect time to tell hubby! Ahhhh how will I handle two children? Hahaha :happydance:

I took this pic as an idea to send to daddy. Yeah?

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsnsgyfity.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

Kern!!! I knew it! How many dpo are you? Awww cute pic, and kind of discreet, like he'll have a double take on it i bet


----------



## Sapphire86

Maybe, I'm glad you were able to set up an appointment so easily. Having a plan makes ttc a little more tolerable in the short term. 

Kern, huge congratulations! I love your picture. Onward to the first trimester woes... Fatigue, morning sickness, and bloating :D fx your pregnancy will be uneventful and smooth.


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh just saw 15dpo. Eeee!!! Is that answer brand? Good line!


----------



## GoldenRatio

woaaaaaa kern! congrats hun:happydance: love the pic and that little munckin of urs.


----------



## Kern

A www thank you all! First trimester woes is right! I've been so sneezy today and can't take a thing! :dohh:

That test was an old frer I found and had been holding onto, the line showed up right away and I took that picture less than a minute after taking the test haha, it's as strong as the cover line now. I kept it to show hubby when I tell him. I want to tell everyone and yet I'm excited to have it be a secret! :haha: thank goodness for you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Is ur due date June 7? My bday is June 8 and let me tell u what's coming! A kid that talks and talks and talks hahaha if it's a girl then u gotta deal with her cute mood swings :kiss:


----------



## gigglebox

Kern can we get a pic of the test dry? And any other one(s) you take? :D feed my addiction!

What did hubby say???


----------



## maybe_baby_

Kern- so exciting!! HH 9 months to you!!!

AFM- started spotting last night, AF here this morning. Had a good cry- feeling so defeated and like this is never going to happen for us. But now just trying to be positive that going to the fertility specialist will give us some answers. After all, what better way to celebrate Columbus day than having an RE explore the uncharted territory of my uterus?


----------



## gigglebox

Awww maybe :hugs: i hope they can figure it out. May be something as simple as a round of clomid.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe, dont worry hun! I have been there and know exactly how it feels. 
My only advantage was that i didnt wait a year to see a doctor. I lied to my doctor and didnt care. Im sure there is nothing wrong with you since you got regular cycles. Just maybe not producing good eggs ( like me ), and all u need is one round of clomid!


----------



## Kern

GoldenRatio said:


> Is ur due date June 7? My bday is June 8 and let me tell u what's coming! A kid that talks and talks and talks hahaha if it's a girl then u gotta deal with her cute mood swings :kiss:

Hahaha yes it is 6/7 :happydance: and we are staying team yellow! I told my husband he's in a world of hurt if we have a girl and she's anything like me :haha: but he still wants one for some reason. 




gigglebox said:


> Kern can we get a pic of the test dry? And any other one(s) you take? :D feed my addiction!
> 
> What did hubby say???

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e98/kiwitastic1Nugget/Mobile Uploads/image_zps5qvrjhx7.jpeg

There's the same test today, totally dry. I saved it for the hubs to see, proof. :haha: 

Hubby is excited but hesitant to tell anyone since I had a loss. One of the first things he said was "how are you sure it's not a chemical or tubal?" I think he just doesn't want to get too excited until we hear a heartbeat, I can't blame him! But I feel so different about this one than my last chemical. My husband wanted to tell some close friends and I told him not to cause something told me to wait. Then I bled a few days later. This time I'm the one wanting to tell everyone. 

My only concern is last time, with my son, I was prescribed progesterone. I can't get in to see the dr until Monday. Think I should be worried? Or buy some otc stuff? I don't know what to do there. :shrug:


Maybe, I'm so sorry to hear af arrived. :hugs: I'm glad you have appointments scheduled to figure out what is going on. I hope you get that sticky bean soon and I'll be staying in this thread to follow my lovely ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful line! I had the same thing with this one. Last time with the mc i was really hesitant to tell anyone. This time, i was almost immediately ready to shout it from the roof tops. I saw the fetus today on ultrasound, all is looking good! 

Not sure about the progesterone...


----------



## Kern

Aw congrats giggle! Any pics of the little one to share? :) 

I really don't know what to do as far as that goes! I have some progesterone but only enough for a week. I can feel pain in my left ovary, the corpus luteum feeds the progesterone until the placenta takes over at 12 weeks. Last time I wasn't below the limit, I was just low..... So hard to make a decision lol

I'm feeling really good though, my allergies are being a pain but I'm avoiding any meds at this fragile time. Waiting for first tri to be over. :coffee: :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Kern, what happens if you take it but don't need it?

Here's a pic per your request :) i took a video, this is just a still from the video. I roughly calculated the beats and it's about 174bmp :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kern

I don't know except maybe it skews the blood draw? And then they may not rx it? It's a new ob because my current one no longer catches babies. :wacko: but I am currently feeling really good, I know the immense sharp pains I get with the chemical and miscarriage, as long as that's not around I'm ok. Plus I go to the dr tomorrow so there's thAt right? :shrug:

Love that little bean! Strong hb too! Yayayayayay! I'll tell you, I'll be so relieved when I can see that heartbeat! :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

You know, i thought i'd feel something, but i don't...well, not true, i feel relief that it's where it's supposed to be and seem viable, but i'm still in disbelief about being pregnant despite the obvious evidence and symptoms.


----------



## Tanikins

Just checking in. I'm glad everyone has eventually got a bfp. It's just shows you nothings a given when ttc.

Congrats :dance:


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle, love the scan pic. Thanks for posting and glad you got it sorted. 

I always felt reassured for a day after a scan and then started worrying again until baby started moving... So basically half the pregnancy :D Pretty sure worrying comes with the job description being pregnant. It's frustrating nonetheless. 

Kern, curious to hear how the appointment went. I hope all is well so far. 

I'm feeling super pregnant. Work is officially hard physically just getting around with my huge belly. The babies weigh over 5 lbs combined plus the placentas and fluid so it's no wonder I feel like I've got a medicine ball pulling against my nonexistent abs! People have been asking my due date then giving me pity looks when I say around Thanksgiving :D


----------



## gigglebox

Wow 5lbs each already?! That's early to weigh that much, right? Maybe they'll be able to come early then.


----------



## Sapphire86

2.5 to 3 lb each right now. 5+ lb combined. I don't know how I'm going to carry around 10 lb of babies but I guess I'll find out in 5 or 6 weeks :)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i read that wrong! But yes, you'll do fine :) DS was 9lvs 2oz and i do remember those last few days being miserable. Such a relief to be mobile again when they come though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! Just stopping to give some update. Had my Anatomy scan and everything is normal and baby is healthy. It's a boy and he already looks so much like DH! When I saw the 3D of the face, I was like oh it's a boy. Then tech confirmed it. 

It's amazing to see him move and his little hands! I'm so in love


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats golden! Thanks for sharing the good news. I can't believe you're halfway through your pregnancy.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Such great news, Golden! How exciting.. a little boy!! <3

I had my appointment with the fertility specialist today for and initial consult. Drew lots of blood from me and DH to test for genetic defects, and also testing my ovarian reserve to make sure I have a good number of eggs left. They also did an ultrasound to look at my uterus and ovaries. She said she is confident I'm ovulating based on my regular cycles and my BBT shifts. When she did the ultrasound she counted my follicles and said I have more than average, and showed me the egg on my left ovary that I'm getting ready to ovulate (I'm CD11, so just a few days from O). If was kind of cool to see it! DH is going for a semem analysis later this week, but the doctor seemed optimistic that I'm young and healthy and said she hopes that means our journey will be relatively easy. I hope she's right!!


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like very promising news! How long have y'all been officially ttc?


----------



## maybe_baby_

This is cycle #10 I think.. We started trying last September, but took a couple months off to avoid being due in the middle of winter. I'm really not picky otherwise, but I don't want to be cooped up in the house with a baby in January/February because it's cold and everyone is sick, so we're going to try to continue to avoid that if we can. Also with my luck, I would be in labor during a blizzard :haha:

First round of test results came back good. Doctor checked both DH and I for infectious diseases which were negative, of course. All hormone levels look good. They checked my ovarian reserve, and it's in normal range, so I still have a good number of eggs left. They tested my immunity to a number of different diseases, and I have a decreased immunity for rubella (who even knew that was still a thing?!), so I need to get a MMR booster before starting any treatment, but no big deal. DH went for his semen analysis this morning, so hoping we get the results from that back soon, since it seems like so far things with me are in proper working order. Still have to get bloods drawn on CD 3 so they can check my baseline hormones, and then go for a HSG on CD 8ish. The HSG is where they inject dye into your uterus and watch it flow out your tubes to make sure there are no blockages. I've heard it is pretty painful, but I'm staring to accept that my life will be one big science project during this process. :dohh:

How is everyone else?


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like good news! And don't worry about the hsg, it's more uncomfortable than anything. I know everyone's experience is different but my own and a couple people i know who had it done agree, not nearly as painful as they anticipated. Hope everything continues to look good with the testing!

I'm ok, but feeling really sick this morning. I think shellfish (crab, shrimp) is officially on my do not eat list. Crab (specifically blue crab from the chesapeake) is my favorite food, but i just can't right now. We had a rehearsal dinner last night (wedding today for BIL) and i ate barely any, mainly had this amazingly delicious garlic bread, but i'm feeling not so good today....oh well.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Received the results back from DH's SA, and looks like we found our problem! His motility and count are fine, but he has 2% morph which is likely why we haven't conceived yet. I have to say, I am really relieved that we aren't 'unexplained' and that there is a logical reason I'm not pregnant yet- because if we understand the issue, the RE can recommend a next course of action. I still need to go for my hsg and CD 3 blood work in early November, we will also have our genetic counseling, and DH will be repeating the SA for insurance purposes around the same time frame. After all that is done, we have a follow-up with the RE to talk about next steps. Of course, I will miss my November cycle, but hoping we will be able to start some kind of treatment in December :)

Hope you ladies don't mind that I continue to stick around and share our journey.. I'm determined to join the BFP club, even if it's with a little bit of help from science :)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe, that's not a good news of course but definitely better than unexplained infertility, the problem can be fixed. Did they explain you how his SA can be fixed?


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle sorry you're feeling crummy. Fx you start to feel better in a few weeks. Are you having another scan done before 20 weeks? 

Maybe, I'm so happy you got the answers you were looking for and can start moving forward. A few of us hanging around had our own help conceiving thanks to science (clomid). There's nothing wrong with a little help getting that bfp :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks guys :)

Golden- unfortunately it's not something that can really be fixed. There are vitamins and diet that can increase count and motility, but not much impacts morph. I'll know more when we talk to the RE, but my guess is that they will recommend IUI to give the good ones some help in getting to where they need to go.


----------



## gigglebox

Sapph, i have a scan tomorrow.

Maybe, glad they found a cause and the solution is one of the less pricey ones. Will your insurance cover any of it?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahh giggle can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!:happydance:

I am one of the lucky ones because I have a New Jersey based health plan and NJ mandates that all fertility treatment is covered the same as any other medical condition. So all diagnostics, IUI, IVF (if we should need it), and all prescribed meds are covered by my plan subject to my regular deductible and out of pocket max. No matter the treatment route and the number of attempts, the most I will be out of pocket in a given year is $3000, which is pretty much the cost of one round of IUI! We are so, SO lucky from that perspective!


----------



## gigglebox

That's amazing maybe, so many ladies would kill for that kind of coverage! Nicely done ;)

The scan went well! I'm measuring just fine and baby looks good :thumbup: next appt is in 4 more weeks but sadly no ultrasound. I'm so curious about the sex but will have to wait another 5 weeks after that :( i'm impatient lol


----------



## Sapphire86

Maybe, that's great news about the insurance coverage! 

We're going to hit our $9000 max this year with the twins (which we were prepared for) and again next year with dd heart surgery (which we weren't). At least our premiums are very low thanks to dh's good benefits. 

Giggle, I'm happy to hear the good news about the ultrasound. Waiting to find out at the 20 week scan feels like forever!

Golden, how are you doing lately? 

I'm measuring 47 cm and my loving husband informed me my belly looks like a torpedo :D. I have 4 to 6 weeks left. I'll have a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks if the babies aren't here yet. Work is getting hard this week... I walk about 2 miles each day at school but am able to sit down periodically throughout the day. Only 4 more weeks until Thanksgiving break and maternity leave for me - not like I'm counting or anything... :)


----------



## gigglebox

We need bump pics!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Great news, giggle! My bff is currently pregnant and she paid out of pocket to do a harmony test where they test the baby's DNA and check for any genetic irregularities. One of the upsides was that they found out the sex at 12 weeks! She still hasn't told me though, and it's killing me LOL I think the cost was pretty reasonable too- about $130. Always an option if you're too impatient to wait! haha

Saph you're getting so close!! And I second a bump pic!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

I was offered that but decided to just do the 15 weeks genetic screening blood test instead. I may try and beg my dr for an ultrasound :haha: or maybe get a private scan ;)


----------



## Sapphire86

I did the maternit21 test and found out the babies were girls around 10 or 11 weeks. I didn't do any genetic screening with dd and waited until 20 weeks for gender. Both were great. Waiting was cheaper :) 

Here's my 32 week bump pic. I'm just starting to get puffy and swollen ankles this week but excited for my mfm appointment Thursday to check on growth.
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_147726749426124.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Lookin' good sapph! You have such thin features.


----------



## GoldenRatio

hey Sapp, im doing great thanks for asking:hugs: Baby has been kicking so strong, makes me so happy. Its amazing!! im just amazed by the whole pregnancy thing. 

Your bump looks so cute! doesnt look like twins at all. 
 
You should see mine hehe i became such a fatty:dohh: oh well its worth for my bubu but im scared to get GD. Fx i pass my glucose test.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Saph you look adorable!!

Golden- glad to hear everything is going well for you and that you little man is so active! :thumbup:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi everyone- just checking in to see how you all are doing :)

DH and I just completed all of our diagnostic testing and start our first round of IUI with CD 1 which will be right after Thanksgiving. Never thought I would ever need to give myself daily injections just to get pregnant... what a waste of money on birth control all these years!! LOL

I'm nervous but hoping our little science experiment will have a happy ending! <3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe I'm glad you got thru ur diagnostics fast! Just getting my results took me like 4-5 months. 

Just wanted to share this info with u. I hav a friend that has been trying for over 4 yrs and her IUIs failed too so she s on to IVF. However, she went to get acupuncture done n was told that she has cold uterus. We read about cold uterus and infertility, seems like a legit point. So maybe read about it and if you hav the symptoms then try to keep ur uterus warm during iUI n 2WW to up your chances.


----------



## Sapphire86

Maybe, that's so exciting! Fx that the iui will be successful with your particular issue. 

Golden and Giggle, how are you holding up? 

I got a c-section date of 12/7 at 38+3 if the twins aren't here yet. I'm beginning to think that I have a cervix of steel or something because no one seemed to think I'd carry these babies this long with how petite I am (or was before the 45 lb gain!) I'm at the super uncomfortable twin stage where I can barely move and gave up picking anything up off the floor a few weeks ago... It's hit or miss on whether I can reach it and I'm flexible! 26 more days... The countdown is on :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Sapph, can't believe your delivery is right around the corner! Please remwmber to share photos when you can!

Maybe, i'm thrilled for you. I hope the first time's a charm!

GR what is cold uterus? Jeeze, can't believe how far along you are!

I'm ok, thanks for asking :) I am still battling headaches and nausea but I'm having more good days recently, thank God! My current dilemma is paying for a private gender scan in a couple weeks or not. Otherwise my scan date is almost New Years O_O


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sap! I cant believe that u are scheduled for delivery already. I feel like it was just couple months ago that u were starting clomid. Im glad you can carry them longer than estimated. Cant wait to see them!
Did you finish all ur shopping? You should probably have ur hospital bag ready, just incase!

Giggs, look at you! already 14weeks:happydance: Do you usually get headaches during first trimester? how is ur blood pressure? when is ur next scan? Do you think its a boy or girl?

Atm, I feel great! I got no pain and my belly is huge! Doc measured me with tape and I was 28cm at 24weeks. Either I got GD or big baby or the baby is in weird position. I will attach a pic with my next post. 
I have my glucose test next week so im bit nervous about that. FX I got no GD:coffee:

I started buying things, I only have car seat and bassinet left. Also debating if i should get breast pump. I will be breastfeeding (hopefully) but i may need breast pump because we will be starting our own business during my Mat leave and DH will have to watch the baby when i go for meetings. 

Probably will hold that off until the baby is 4 weeks tho, dont wanna give pacifier or bottle until he latches on perfectly.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Here is my bump atm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sapphire86

Cute bump golden! It's exciting getting ready for baby. Hopefully you'll rock your glucose test. You're hitting that stage with lots of testing/vaccines/etc. 

Giggle, I hope you decide on a plan for the ultrasound. Coming from a mom of a kiddo with a congenital heart defect, I've learned the closer to 21 or 22 weeks, the better for detecting cardiac abnormalities. But.... That doesn't make the wait any easier! I don't know what I'd do! The cheap part of me would wait for the anatomy scan and spend that money on a baby gear splurge but I'd also be super tempted to get a private scan to find out the gender earlier. 

I'm thinking my babies won't hold out until my c-section at 38+3. I spent yesterday pm in l&d getting treated for preterm labor with fluid and terbutaline. Got discharged and will follow up with my ob tomorrow. My body feels like it's still trying to go into labor though I'm just not contracting regularly like yesterday. It's like every 2-5-10-3 mins whereas yesterday was consistently every 2 to 2.5 mins.


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg sap, u may give birth soon ha! how are the contractions? painful? I wouldnt know what to expect. 

btw my doc gave me the glucose testing papers and told me to get it done before our appointment dec2nd. So does it matter if i go for glucose test Nov20th (26w5d) or Nov26 (27w4d)? does 6 days matter?


----------



## gigglebox

Sapph, did they five you steroids for the babies lungs? How freaky, I hope the stay in a bit longer! 

I think I'll probably just end up waiting for the ultrasound at the end of December...i have an appt in a couple weeks and may ask if he can check quickly/cheaply :haha: but i'm not going to count on it.

GR, the bump is so nicely rounded! Lookin' good! I have no idea on the GD test :/


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, either gd screen would be great as far as I know esp if you're high risk but not positive. 

My babies arrived via c-section at 35+1. Baby A was 5lb6oz and Baby B was 4lb13oz. We're keeping names and pics private at the moment. Babies went to nursery for a few hours for low blood sugar then stabilized quickly. More update to follow later.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sapphire86 said:


> Golden, either gd screen would be great as far as I know esp if you're high risk but not positive.
> 
> My babies arrived via c-section at 35+1. Baby A was 5lb6oz and Baby B was 4lb13oz. We're keeping names and pics private at the moment. Babies went to nursery for a few hours for low blood sugar then stabilized quickly. More update to follow later.

OMG! no way:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Im so excited to see them. Glad everything went well and little divas are healthy. Keep us posted! and get some rest.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congratulations Sapph! I hope no complications and you're resting up <3


----------



## maybe_baby_

Congratulations Saph!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats sash :happydance:


----------



## Sapphire86

It took nearly a month, but I finally typed up my birth story as promised. I hope you will come back and share yours when your babies arrive :) 

On Sunday 11/13 I started having contractions 2-2.5 mins apart. I didn't think much of it that morning and drove into town to pick up DD1 from her grandmother's house, run errands, and have lunch. I started timing the contractions on the drive in and ran some errands to see if walking would stop them. Eventually we decided to go to the hospital and I was monitored and given a bolus of fluid and a dose of terbutaline. The contractions stopped, we picked up dd and were home by bedtime. 

I woke up in the middle of the night with an unsettled stomach and general feeling of unease. I slept for a few broken hours and paced the house a bit but wasn't feeling contractions as strong as the previous day. I took dd to school in the morning but by lunchtime I called DH to come home because I felt like I was in labor even though I still wasn't feeling strong contractions. We dropped of the dog and dd with my mom and went to the hospital again about 24 hours after the first time! 

I was monitored and was having contractions every 2-2.5 mins again and was 2-3 cm dilated so ob said it was c-section time. The spinal was a challenge to place accurately because of my mild scoliosis. 

The surgeon discovered my original uterine c-section scar had separated leaving a large window through which the twins were visible. It's unnerving when your ob says "That's incredible. It's the largest window I've ever seen." And she's experienced! 

The babies were born within a minute of each other at 35+1 weeks healthy and crying with 5 min apgar scores of 9. 

The closure was performed while the babies were examined in an adjoining room where I could see them. 

They went to the nursery while I was in recovery and were brought to me once I made it to the postpartum room. The girls were 5 lb 6 oz and 4 lb 13 oz and both were 17.5 in long. 

Baby A went to nicu from day 2 - day 7 for a feeding tube until her sucking reflex developed. Happily, everyone was home before Thanksgiving. 

Now it's just sleep deprivation we're contending with but the girls are doing well and big sister (3) is adjusting beautifully.
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_148122523463572.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Omg they're beautiful! That must have been hard with one in the nicu but i'm so glad her stay was short. Slepe deprivation is hard with one so I can only imagine how it is with two! Hope this stage passes quickly. How is your older daughter liking her new role as big sis?


----------



## Tanikins

They are beautiful saph :cloud9: my baby was also 4lb 13 at birth it's so little 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Sapphire86

It's amazing how much smaller my 4lb 13oz baby felt compared to her twin at 5lb 6oz and older sister at 5lb 2oz. She was only 4 and a half lbs when we came home but is a little chunk now. She gained a whole pound in a week! She's my good eater. I pumped for a couple of weeks but am formula feeding now and letting my milk dry up. I need more than 1.5 hrs of sleep in a row! They were up every 2 to 2.5 hrs last night (usually eat every 3 hrs). Must be growing again. 

Big sister had a rough first couple of weeks, but is doing much better now that I'm recovering from surgery and she's back in her (almost) normal school routine. She loves her "two babies" and keeps stealing bibs and diapers for her baby dolls :D

Tani, how are the boys? 

Giggle, I see congrats are in order for being team blue again! How's the pregnancy going? Almost half way now!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww how sweet <3 glad you're all falling into a routine. Do they twins get up to feed at the same time?

Thanks for the congrats! It came as a huuuge surprise that I am having a boy. My symptoms were much worse this time, and I told myself they get worse with subsequent pregnancies and it was probably another boy, but my heart was soooo convinced girl. Then I had two ultrasounds in one week, but both times (one dr and one nurse) said they couldn't get a clear shot, but it looked like a girl. I went back to the nurse the next week to make sure, and this little boy was flashing his bits all over the place :haha: i was a little bummed out because i really want a daughter, but I was fine by the end of the day. Hubs said, "we'll just have to try again next time!" :dohh: but boys run in his family, so I'm not holding my breath (in 5 generations, there's been 1 girl going back on the father's side).


----------



## Tanikins

J's doing good now he's was 11lb 9oz at 4.5 months. He also hadn't learn to suck by birth but we're pretty much over that now &#128077;


Gigs I was the same when I was pregnant. Like 95% of my scan guesses were girl and I'd totally convinced I was having a girl. When we were told boy I was bummed for a few hours but I quickly go over it. Id of loved a girl (90% sure we're done with 2) but theres no way I'd swap either boys for a girl. There personalities are so different all ready.


----------



## gigglebox

Tani our kids with be so close in age difference, DS1 will be 5 years and 1 month older than baby. How are you liking the age gap? I was worried at first (since we started trying over a year ago) that it'd be too far apart, but i'm looking froward to DS1 helping out and bonding that way. Is yours doing that much?


----------



## Tanikins

Tbf Oscar doesn't interact with Joseph all that much at the minute. I'm sure it's because he's a preemie and taking ages to do stuff. I mean he didn't roll belly to back untill 20 weeks :haha:

He does help and he loves to cuddle him and give bottles. I think once he starts doing more and moving there gonna get on great. Oscar loves showing him stuff already :dohh: 

Joseph was born exactly 8 weeks before Oscars 5th bday so there's around 4yrs and 10 months between them


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i must have missed your birth story or don't remember it. How early was Jospeh? Was his in the nicu before coming home?


----------



## Tanikins

He was born 36+4 but he had iugr so was the size of a 32 weeker (4lb 13) we were in the nicu for 13 days. Mainly for lack of suck but also for jaundice and a Rattle sounding chest, which he still has but is put down to his tiny air ways. He was weighed at 4.5 months and was 11lb 9oz and 0-3 clothes still swamp him


----------



## Tanikins

This was around 5 days old 

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_0155_zpsar57eqmm.jpg~original


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh <3 he's tiny but so precious! Did you know before birth that he had iugr? Were you at risk for pre mature birth? I always thought iugr was something that would show up in the first pregnancy.


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah we found out at our 31 week ultrasound. We were told he was gonna be delivered then but with loooooads of monitoring we got to 36 weeks.

Iugr can happen at any time, if we had a 3rd there's no guarantee they'd have it. J's was caused by a small bad placenta.

We weren't at risk but due to constant reduced movements and bad growth it was decided he'd be saver out than in. It was basically a balancing act, not getting him out to soon so that his organs were fully developed but not leaving it to long as to lose him.

In total I had 19 scan ( norm is 2), constantly on the ctg machine tracing his heartbeat, was admitted numerous times. It's not something I'm in a rush to repeat


----------



## gigglebox

Yukes, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I had a high risk pregnancy last time and I wouldn't ask that to happen to my worst enemy! Glad he's here and safe though <3


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm glad the little man is doing well now Tani. 

The twin pregnancy was uncomfortable but my iugr pregnancy was more stressful. We suspected at 32 weeks, confirmed at 34 weeks, and delivered at 36 weeks because she failed her bpp. I can't imagine having the type of monitoring you went through. 

Is J catching up or still low on the growth charts? DD1 is still hovering around 2nd percentile at 3 yo. I think she's just destined to be tiny (but we're not big people so that wouldn't surprise anyone!)


----------



## Tanikins

He's around 0.2 for actual and around 2nd corrected. He's behind with his milestone for actual and about on time for corrected.

It's funny when I was pregnant I felt like a whale. Looking back at photos now I really was tiny. At 36 weeks I looked about 20


----------



## gigglebox

I think our bodies change so much from where they were, it's very easy to feel like a blimp. I'm definitely already feeling that way!


----------



## maybe_baby_

SO glad you are all doing so well, and that babies (both in and out!) are doing well too! :)

I am in the TWW of my first IUI cycle with a beta scheduled for Monday, but of course I will be testing this weekend.. keeping my fingers crossed so, so tightly! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ooo maybe how exciting! I hope you get it on the first shot! Please hare tests with us ^_^ have you been testing trigger?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks giggle! Yes, of course I've been testing out the trigger.. like I could help myself!!! HAHA What a beautiful sight it was to see my first ever double pink line on a test, even if it didn't stand for everything I wish it would. I triggered 12 days ago, but then needed an hcg booster 5 days later to increase my progesterone levels, so I'm still testing it out. It was really faint this morning, but still there. If there is anything worth sharing over the weekend, I will be happy to provide some POAS action for my preggo friends! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yes please do! Sounds crazy but I miss peeing on tests :blush: all the ladies I've known who triggered and went on to get positives never got a true negative, the test just went from light to a little darker, then a little darker...so glad you're testing!


----------



## GoldenRatio

haha Giggs i do miss peeing on a stick too! I was cleaning the bathroom the other day and found some tests (negative ones) hiden under my makeup box hahaha I was probably hiding them from my husband and forgot about them. 

Maybebaby, keep us posted! 

Atm i got rib pain, im assuming he got his foot there:dohh: his kicks and punches started hurting too. We had our 3D scan last week and tech said he was a really big baby. I donno how im gonna give birth, im scared now:blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww GR, when the time comes you won't be worried about it. Lots of women give birth to large babies! I have a friend who's had 3 natural births, all over 9lbs. 

I have an unused test left and am still tempted to use it despite feeling baby move now :haha: those first faint lines are soooo exciting though!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Ahhh I know! I loved seeing it go darker as I tested. 

You can feel him already! That's amazing. Mine started week 18 as well. You 20week scan should be coming p soon


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, this was actually mich later than my first boy. With him I was feeling first flutters at 14 weeks or so, and felt him regularly at 16 weeks. This time i felt pops from about 15/16 weeks, and have only felt him consistently from about 17 weeks. I can feel it from the outside if he gets in the right position and kicks me high, which i don't recall happening this early last time.... :-k

Anywho my anatomy scan is on the 29th :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 19 weeks gigs.

I'm so pleased most (all?) of are group now either have babies or are cooking them :cloud9:


----------



## Sapphire86

We've just got to see maybe through iui! Fx for good news next week. 

I have dozens of hcg and lh tests in the drawer but I can honestly say I'm over the poas addiction. I guess people are right when they say you'll know when you're done. I'm done with 3! I'm happy to live vicariously through you maybe! 

I'm super excited to get rid of the maternity clothes too ;D and I'm already looking forward to clearing out the infant gear this summer. I currently have 2 bouncers, 2 rock n plays, 1 swing, 1 glider, 1 in-bed cosleeper, and 2 mini cribs in our living room and bedroom. That's in addition to the toddler table w/4 chairs, doll bed, and Christmas tree for the 3yo.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Tani!

Sapph, I swore for 3 years I was the "one and done" type...got rid of everything. And here we are now :haha: but I'm assuming it's different when you have more than one kid. Even so, I have friends who still toss aeound the idea of another after deciding they were done. Hubs jokes now that he wants 13 kids O_O I think he forgets how tough infants are! We'll see how he feels after this one ;)

I do remember how lovely it was to sell all the big baby items. I hated those things cluttering up our house! It was like we gained back so much space after they were gone. Our old house was such an awkwardl ayout, too...the swing had to be set up in a main walkway, so every time you went from the living room to the kitchen you had to step around the swing :haha: our house will be slightly more accommodating this time I think.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! Just wanted to check how everyone s doing?

I'm currently 34 weeks n feeling heavier than ever! Packed my hospital bag yesterday and waiting :))


----------



## gigglebox

Doing good! I had a minor freak out yesterday when I accidentally got zapped on our electric fence :dohh: but baby is moving around just fine so I think things are ok.

GR those last weeks are pretty brutal! Do you have a c section planned or are you going naturally (if possible)? We'll be doing a planned c section this time. I feel really weird picking the birth date but it is what it is...I will miss the excitement of waiting for things to happen (although I will NOT miss going overdue!)


----------



## GoldenRatio

Omg electric fence! That must have been scary. U should still get ur self checked. 

Yea last weeks are brutal! Have u seen that show "600 pound life", I feel exactly like that. Heavy, can barely walk and turn around in the bed lol I'm always hot and sweaty. Just super unattractive! Ready to pop this baby out haha! I'm thankful and everything but not enjoying pregnancy like other ppl do. 

I didn't plan csection, planning to go natural. If something happens and I need csection then it's fine but my goal is to go as natural as possible. How come u planning csection?


----------



## Sapphire86

Giggle I would have freaked! I'm happy to hear baby's being active. How's pregnancy treating you otherwise? You're in the sweet spot.

Golden, I can't believe you're so close! The last few weeks are brutal... Not that I ever made it to 40 but 35 with twins ought to count since it wss 10 lb of babies :D. Do you get a 36 week scan to check for size? 

We're sleep deprived in my house. Babies were just starting to stretch to 4 hrs between feeds and then the big went and got rsv! She's fine but babies are stuffy and cranky but rsv negative for now. The girls have gone from 4lb13oz and 5lb6oz to 9lb 14oz and 9lb 14.5oz in 8 weeks!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow sapph, they're growing like weeds! And yuk to the illness. Glad the worst of it has passed.

Yup, still in the sweet spot however I am already starting to feel like an obese sloth. I'm trying to incorporate some sationary biking into my daily tasks, it's uncomfortable since every time i pedal, my thighs ulternate smooshing my bump upward :roll: wish the weather was warmer as I really miss walking. I'd go anyway but I'm usually with my 4yo and don't want to make him go out there. By the time hubby gets off work, it's too dark out to walk alone. 

GR, i'm not too worried about the fence because i've read SEVERAL accounts of other women getting shocked with no adverse effects on baby, plus the shock was actually pretty mild as our fence is a very low charge, meant to just startle small animals and not do any actual damage to them. Lastly, the sad truth is at my stage there wouldn't be anything they could do anyway. REGARDLESS, baby is moving loads so i'm sure all is well :thumbup: i'll mention it at my appointment next week.

So with DS1, my cervix stopped dilating at 7cm. The doctor says it's possible the same thing may happen this time if I go naturally. Frankly, I do NOT want to labor again and be pumped full of drugs only to end up with another emergency c section. Everything i've read and heard says planned c sections are a breeze in comparison, so that's what i'll go for.


----------



## Sapphire86

Re: c-section

My first was unplanned, but not rushed. I waited 6 hrs until it had been 8 hrs since I last ate. The second one, I was 2-3 cm dilated and in labor. Still not emergency, but was in labor. The recovery from the first was a lot easier for me. Being in early labor for 36 hrs prior made recovery more difficult. 

Hopefully your planned one will be an easier recovery too!


----------



## gigglebox

Wait I'm confused...what was the reason for the c sections both times?


----------



## Sapphire86

1st - iugr and failed biophysical profile (otherwise would have induced at 37 weeks) 

2nd - repeat c-section because twins. Which was good because my original uterine scar separated forming a thin window putting me at very high risk of full uterine rupture had labor progressed. 

Golden I hope you have a successful vaginal birth and don't have to go down the c-section rabbit hole if not needed! 

Giggle, I had staples the first time and had a good scar. I got dermabond with this one and my scar already is thinner than my pervious one was after three years. Something to consider with your ob!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh I have poor memory, i think you've told me that before.

Good news about the scar! I had internal stitches last time. One popped and I had this small bump of flesh that stuck out (maybe the size of a bb) that stung like crazy, but it shrank and vanished. They did good on my incision, well below my "panty line" so you can't see it even in underwear. But i have a different doctor/hospital this time...they should cut through the same scar, right?

I know you're done but if you got pregnant again, would you be high risk due to the uterine rupture risk? Or did thye repair it?


----------



## maybe_baby_

So glad to see you guys all doing well.

Golden- your 600lb life comment made me giggle... guess this is what I have to look forward to someday? That little boy will be here before you know it!

Saph it sounds like the girls are thriving! How great! Sounds like you are exhausted, but I am sure it is worth it :)

Our first IUI didn't work, so I'm in the tww of IUI #2. Somehow have found the restraint to not test yet, and I'm 10/11dpiui. CRAZY! I'm a serial tester, so don't know how I've managed, but I'm holding off until the weekend! If this doesn't take, we will do one more before considering IVF. Trying to stay positive though, and feeling like hopefully this could be our month!


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed for you maybe! I hear it's more common to take the second or third time rather than the first, so hope this is it for you! Are you feeling any different?


----------



## Sapphire86

gigglebox said:


> they should cut through the same scar, right?
> 
> I know you're done but if you got pregnant again, would you be high risk due to the uterine rupture risk? Or did thye repair it?

They cut my old scar tissue out but I think it depends on the surgeon. 

I would be high risk if I get pregnant again. I'd need a c-section before labor started.


----------



## Sapphire86

Maybe! It's good to hear an update. I'm sorry to hear about iui#1 but glad you're optimistic about this month. Keep us updated!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks guys! I had 2 good follicles this time around, so hoping (at least!) one of them will stick! I don't really feel any different. I've had a slight headache for the last 3 days, but other than that no real symptoms. I'm getting over a terrible cold, so my symptom spotting game has been off this cycle :) I will keep you guys posted if you keep that baby dust headed my way!!!


----------



## gigglebox

:dust: :dust: :dust:
When are you testing? Are you testing trigger?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Not testing out the trigger.. it was too stressful last cycle so I made a decision that I wasn't testing at all until right before my beta. At that point, the trigger should be out (I tested it out at 11dpiui last time.. takes a bit longer than normal since I trigger once to ovulate and again 2 days after IUI to boost progesterone). Beta is Monday, so I am planning to test this weekend :)


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee well good luck and don't forget to share with us!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Well, that was short lived. CD1 today. Think we will be moving on to IVF next, as insurance won't approve another IUI with injectables. Who knew 16 months ago when we all started this journey together, this would be my path. :sad1: not at all what I expected, but trying to keep my eye on the prize.


----------



## Sapphire86

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear af got you. I'm glad ivf is on the table for you. I would expect you have a great chance of success with ivf since you should have good egg quality. I'd love to cheer you on during your ttc journey if you want to keep us updated!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I thought I wrote back but I guess I didn't press done:// pregnancy brain. 

Sap, amazing how ur girls are growing! Are u breastfeeding or formula too?

Gigs, I didn't know you had csection before. I would definitely be scheduling csection if I needed one but I told my doc that I wouldn't care if I need an emergency one at the end because getting th baby out healthy is my main goal. Don't care what it does to my body. 

Maybe, sorry af got u. When the baby kicks I tear up most of the time because just last year I was testing like crazy and crying my ass off. It's truely a blessing to have him kicking in my belly. I hope that you get to feel that one day! We each gotta take different ways to make it happen, mine was clomid, urs can be IVF but at the end you will have ur baby and it's all worth it. We are here for u <3


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, I'm formula only now. I needed more than one hour of sleep at a time so I gave up pumping. 

I'm getting excited about your little one arriving! Just a month or six weeks left. Yay!


----------



## gigglebox

:( I'm sorry it didn't work maybe. Unfortunately someone has to be the couple that needs some extra help. In a way, by you going through it, statistically you are sparing someone else from going through it. Hope that makes sense :hugs:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks guys- I appreciate all of your support! Gigs, you're right.. I'm taking one for the team here!

We had our IVF consult yesterday and will start prepping for retrieval with my next cycle (AF due on 2/9). I am working with a specialty pharmacy to order all of my meds, and my head is about ready to spin right off my neck! I can only imagine what I will feel like when I have all these things pumping through my veins. My RE seems very confident that this is the answer for us. She said "getting pregnant is all by imminent for you, and I would absolutely never say that if I didn't feel extremely confident." It was great to hear that, although this has been a difficult journey so far, the chances of us achieving a live birth are very good. :) I'm going to a great clinic, and their IVF success rate for women under 35 is 65%, so trying to keep my head in the game and stay positive!


----------



## gigglebox

That's all very positive news! It's so exciting that this time next month we could all be celebrating your bfp :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby_

Haha well hopefully we will be celebrating having some health embryos at least!! We're going to have our embryos tested for chromosomal abnormalities, so will be doing a frozen transfer (which our RE actually recommends as success rates tend to be higher). We would probably be looking at an April transfer, but that will give us a due date in the dead of winter which I'd like to avoid if possible. I was born in June and I love that it's warm when I celebrate my birthday, so I'd also like to have a spring/summer baby. Plus, being on maternity leave during the summer sounds appealing :) We figure if we've waited this long, and the embryos are going to be frozen anyway, what's a few more months? It will give us time to feel normal after the retrieval and testing without all the stress that comes with this process. I'm hoping we will be able to take a vacation before we transfer too, so that we can... reconnect? :) All of the needles, vaginal ultrasounds, 6am appointments, and taking care of business into a cup in a sterile room doesn't exactly add anything sexy to a relationship...


----------



## Sapphire86

Everything sounds very optimistic! I'm glad things are moving forward for you. Coming from someone in the trenches with newborns right now, a pre-pregnancy vacation sounds awesome! We went to New Orleans at the end of my first trimester which was so not as nice as it would have been a few months earlier!

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm cheering you on!


----------



## gigglebox

A vacation sounds lovely! Where are you thinking about going? 
If you are having chromosomes tested, does that mean you'll pick the sex of baby?

Regarding when to do the procedure, I'll throw in my 2 cents that a spring baby was awesome. I passed winter, which meant no winter baby, plus no having to do the shoveling of snow :haha: the weather warms up in Spring and makes you feel all revived and happy! It's a great time for birthday parties because you have indoor and outdoor options (the summer can get too hot to do anything outside here). Plus you can get out with baby on short walks in those early days where you get stir crazy, but are too paranoid to take baby out in public.

I was aiming for an end of summer/fall baby with this pregnancy, but we're having another Spring baby which I'm totally fine with!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahh gigs your due date is perfect! And yes, all of those things are what I'm looking forward to, especially being able to get out of the house when the weather is warm and the sun is shining. I think I would definitely get stir crazy in the winter, but I am ok with spring, summer, or fall. I guess another plus side of IVF is having much more control over when you actually get pregnant :)

Not sure on the vacation.. I'd love to go to the San Francisco/Napa area. We've never been, and I'd love to get my wine on before getting pregnant, so that is definitely on the list!

I don't think we're going to pick the sex of the baby. We want them to transfer the highest quality embryo we have based on the testing, regardless of whether it is boy or girl. If all goes well, we'll ask at our 8 week appointment what the sex is. For baby #2, we'll probably ask for the opposite of what we had the first time, unless there is a strong argument for transferring one of the same sex (mostly in terms of embryo quality). DH is ok with any combination.. I'd really like at least one girl, so hoping it works out that way for us :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Golden, just checking in to see how you're holding up in these last few weeks. I hope all is going well.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Maybe_baby Great to hear that you got plan in place, gonna be lots of meds n extra work but will worth it at the end. 

Sap, thanks for checking. Last couple weeks hav been hard, I got different kinda ache/pain everyday lol I definitely won't miss being pregnant. How are the girls?


----------



## Sapphire86

The girls are great thanks for asking. They are growing like weeds and finally starting to go longer stretches at night between feedings which is a relief. We're close to getting some sleep!

I hear you on the not missing being pregnant. It took me 2 years to want to be pregnant again after my first. Now I am happy being done with three girls! I hope the last few weeks goes smoothly for you. It will all be worth it once baby is here!


----------



## GoldenRatio

No doubt! I will forget about it all once I hold him. We had a scan last Friday because doc couldn't tell what position he was in. During the scan student tech said his stomach s empty, he should be drinking amniotic fluid. Then her teacher came n when we asked about his stomach, she said that she can't comment on anything. They went to show the results to radiologist. We got super worried, 20mins later student tech came back saying radiologist s happy, u are good to go. I said so stomach is fine? She said ur doc will discuss with you if there s anything wrong. 

It was Friday so I couldn't get a hold of my doc or anybody, cried all weekend! Then I wrote a letter to the ultrasound supervisor. She called me Monday morning saying sorry n how everything was normal. She said she talked to the student tech n she shouldn't hav talked to us about her suspicions n then leave us hanging like that. 

I just felt so depressed n distant from my baby, was such a weird feeling. Like my world just went upside down:( thank god he s okey n I'm slowly going back to my excited self


----------



## Sapphire86

I would have been livid! At least you got an apology. Is he head down? Will you let them induce you if you go past 41 weeks? (I'm curious as I've had atypical deliveries)


----------



## gigglebox

Wow GR, that's horrible!!! It reminds me of when I had my bad news given to me at 12 weeks with DS1 with a shaky diagnosis and no real answers, then the doctor left and told me to talk to my OB (after telling me baby had Turner's, cystic hygroma, and I should call the OB to schedule a termination!!!). It's so crazy to disconnect from baby...I know that feeling all too well, but that was early, I can't imagine at your stage!

Glad everything is actually fine! Silly "noob" tech! 

Won't be long now until he's here and you can see for yourself he's OK instead of relying on other people's best guesses.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Sap honestly I don't feel like I will play the hero, I will be okey with getting induced if I go over. I'm okey to take epidural if I cant stand the pain. His head is down and he was measuring 6lb12oz on 36weeks. 

We couldn't focus on anything, didn't even bother looking at his face because we were so worried about his wealth. I googled and googled even tho I wasn't sure what was wrong. Google can take u to really bad conclusion:( I cried so much that I started getting Braxton hicks. It was awful.

Gig, that's horrible! Termination, I just feel like doctors and techs should be more sensitive when it comes to babies. Even my gynos receptionist was so rude. After the scan when I called my gynos office, they didn't answer the phone because it was Friday and they were hour away from closing. I went to the clinic, asking why they don't answer the phone. She was like we were busy:/ she was playing with her hair the entire time, then she said doctor will be in Wednesday and call me if there is anything wrong. I said I can't wait til Wednesday, she was like I can't do anything else. I just wanted to pull her hair out!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg :hugs: I'm so sorry you went through that. So does that mean you only found out yesterday that everything was ok? That's a long 5 days. Thank goodness you didn't go into early labor.

I agree, a lot of dr's bedside manner is absolutely terrible...and oddly enough my worst experiences have been with ob doctors.


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks gigs, I found out everything was okey on Monday because I wrote a complaint letter to the ultrasound supervisor on Saturday. If I waited my doc appointment, I would be finding out right now as I'm driving to my appointment atm. Gonna complain about her receptionist but I'm sure she wouldn't care :(


----------



## gigglebox

:( hope your appointment went well.

There's nothing worse than feeling like the people that are supposed to take care of you don't care at all :(


----------



## maybe_baby_

Golden!! You are due any day now!!! I can't wait to hear your announcement!!! <3

I started my stims last night for our retrieval, so we are officially underway with IVF! Scary, but exciting!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck Maybe! Keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Goodluck maybe_baby! My prayers are with u <3

Everything is well, we are waiting for him to arrive. Doc said she will do membrane sweep on Feb23, hopefully I don't go overdue. We tried pineapple, spicy food, sex and walks:) but my belly didn't even drop.


----------



## gigglebox

Pedicure time!


----------



## Sapphire86

Eek maybe! It's go to me. I can't believe it's already ivf time. Fx egg retrieval goes well and you get high quality embryos. 

Golden just a few more days/weeks now. Baby will be here soon!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks guys! I am on day 5 of stims and I am so bloated that I am sitting at my desk with my pants unzipped and unbuttoned because I can't take it. I would assume this is the closest I've ever felt to being pregnant! :haha: We have our next ultrasound tomorrow to check and see how things are looking. Yesterday I had 21 visible follicles so hopefully they will keep growing!

Golden, doesn't he know we are all anxious for his arrival?! :happydance:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Hey ladies! I'm sorry that I didn't write sooner, it's been so hard! Or I just suck at mothering business. 

My water broke on Feb 26 and we went to hospital to check, they said it's not my water and most likely I just peed myself. Apparently u can pee liters of clean water in a second and that's just normal! 28yrs of peeing, nurse knew better than me what's pee and what's not. I was super annoyed and worried, left the hospital. I didn't have contractions but cramps, I kept my liquid intake high and on Feb 28 I went to my family doc to get second opinion. He checked my cervix and said that I'm 3cm but can't tell if there is a rupture. As soon as I left his office I started getting contractions. Couple hours later water started gushing out and it was greenish. I waited til morning to see if my contractions get any stronger but didn't. In the morning, we went to hospital and they took me in right away because greenish water meant baby pooped in amoniotic fluid. 11:30 I got to my room and waited my contractions to get regular, then 1pm they started induction. It was 5pm, I couldn't stand the pain so I asked her to check my cervix and if it hadn't moved much then I wanted epidural. They said because baby pooped checking cervix often will cause infection. Nurse also said I don't think u moved much because ur contractions are all over the place, u are probably 4cm. I started crying for epidural and got it at 6pm. Pain went away and I started shivering but I was feeling so strong pressure. Nurse kept telling me to hold it but I couldn't so 6:45 they checked my cervix and I was 10cm! Baby was almost out. So we started pushing! They told me with epidural pushing take 2-3 hours. No way I was gonna push 2-3 hours, I did my best and he was born 7:54! 

7lb4oz and 51cm, he stared cluster feeding day one and I didn't have any milk. My milk came day 5 and we had to supplement him. Then they told me my nipples are flat and that's why I'm having hard time latching him. He has been cluster feeding ever since and we are pumping and supplementing. I don't think my pumping is ever gonna be enuf for him:( so failed at breastfeeding big time. I tried using nipple shield but he knocks that off when he is too eager to eat. He lost some weight at hospital but after we started supplementing he got back up, Nurse came yesterday and he is almost 8lb. As long as he is healthy, I don't wanna cry about breastmilk but it's upsetting. 

Last couple of days we got no sleep, all he does is eat and poop and sleep for 30mins max. I was told it's growth spurt so will see if it gets any easier. I'm just exhausted!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats golden! I'm glad to hear he's here and healthy. I formula fed my girls due to multiple issues :) But I do relate to the yucky feeling of not being successful at breastfeeding. Hugs!

Thanks for coming back to update us!


----------



## gigglebox

GR, don't think of it as failing! You are doing amazing doing what you can. I was also unable to breastfeed as bun refused to latch. I pumped and supplemented with formula, but my supply slowly tanked. No shame though, I did the best I could with the limitations set by my body :thumbup:

I'm glad he is here and healthy! Congratulations! Do we get pics?

Also, shame on the nurses for not trusting you :/ that would really tick me off!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yayyyy Golden!!! I've been checking back for your update so thank you for sharing! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I'm sure you are a wonderful mom.. no beating yourself up!! Enjoy your little man <3 <3

Afm, I officially made it through my first egg retrieval about 3 weeks ago. We retrieved 13 eggs, 11 fertilized, 3 made it to the final stage and were tested for chromosomal abnormalities, and we just found out that we have 2 healthy little boys frozen!!! We are gearing up for another retrieval since we want to have 4-6 embryos banked before we transfer (2 for each child we want.. might as well get them now while my eggs are young!) but I'm feeling relieved that we've had some good news!!! <3

How is everyone else?


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe that's great news! How did the process go? Was it painful or pretty easy?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks giggle! The retrieval procedure itself wasn't so bad- I was sore for a few days after, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The hardest part was the few days before retrieval when my ovaries were HUGE from all those follicles growing. I was super bloated and had constant cramping and heaviness in my abdomen. Weirdly, it also hurts to pee both before and after retrieval.. feels like peeing glass! No idea why this is, but apparently it's very common. Within a week after retrieval I felt like myself and was ready to tackle the next one. I think the anticipation and not knowing was worse than what the process actually was. This time I know what to expect and am hoping for similar or better results (and maybe adding a few girls to the mix?!) since my doctor knows how I will respond meds better this time than last time.:happydance: 

How are you feeling? Not that much longer!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I always say "anticipation is often worse than actuality". Glad that was true for you! 

I'm not so great actually...have the flu currently :dohh: better now than when I'm due I suppose!


----------



## GoldenRatio

Thanks ladies, It's been hard... being a mother and losing sleep but he is worth every second of it. 

Maybebaby that's great news! Can't wait to see ur embryos turn into cute little humans and take over your life<3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5903.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maybe_baby_

He is SO perfect!!!! <3 <3


----------



## GoldenRatio

Well I donno how many of you still are here but wanted to come back and give a news, really shocking news. So my son is 5 months old not and he is perfect. We just found out that I'm 5weeks pregnant, again!!! We were using pull out method and this cycle we only had sex once and that was three days after my period start day. I can not believe that I got pregnant so fast, it's a shock! We are still super excited since we thought conceiving without meds was impossible. 

Gig I see that u had ur son, how is he?
Maybe baby how is it doing with IVF?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Congrats, Golden!!! That is so exciting!!

Gigs- I hope you are enjoying your new little one!!

As for me, felt like I needed to update you lovely ladies, since I was the last one of our crew to be waiting on that BFP. We transferred one perfect little embryo on Wednesday, and last night I got those 2 beautiful pink lines that I have been waiting 2 years to see. WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenRatio

maybe_baby_ said:


> Congrats, Golden!!! That is so exciting!!
> 
> Gigs- I hope you are enjoying your new little one!!
> 
> As for me, felt like I needed to update you lovely ladies, since I was the last one of our crew to be waiting on that BFP. We transferred one perfect little embryo on Wednesday, and last night I got those 2 beautiful pink lines that I have been waiting 2 years to see. WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!

Omg congrats! So happy for u. When is ur due date? May?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow look you two are bump buddies! How neat is that?!

What a surprise GR! Did your cycles return before you got pregnant? Did SO use pull out reliably or did he slip up?

My cycle has been unusually long this time...going on 20 days and haven't ovulated yet. I'm trying to to compare my cycles now to what they were but in the back of my mind i'm like should i test? :-k lol

My boys are both doing well. DS2 sleeps like crap (almost 4 months and still up at least twice a night) but he's a cute love bug and i'm smitten with him. 

We're thinking of number 3 eventually but not for another year or two. I had a very traumatic delivery so I'm a bit freaked out about a third! It's auto c-section for me next time.


----------



## gigglebox

Also maybe--did you pick which sex was transferred???


----------



## GoldenRatio

Gigg, I have no idea if he had a slip but before we got married or started ttc, we were able to use pull out method seccussfully for 5yrs! Maybe that's because I wasn't fertile to begin with. Who knows! 

My son sleeps horribly too! Up to 4 months he would wake p twice and that's what I complained about but after 4 months, it got worse:( maybe it was the 4 months sleep regression and now it's 6 months mental developments, always excuse for his sleeping pattern when I google&#128514; He wakes p 10times a night and he sleeps in his own room. Poor me! Walks to his room 10times:/


----------



## maybe_baby_

I'm due mid-May!! I think May 11 is the date, but we'll know more when we go for our first ultrasound on September 11 &#128525;&#128525;. We did pick, and we transferred a boy!! My first beta was today and it came back at 177. Really hoping this is our miracle! &#10084;


----------

